# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  سلسلة : تفسير القرآن الكريم لعموم المسلمين

## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم هذا التفسير - المتواضع - و الذي هو عبارة عن  تفسير سهل ميسر جمعته و رتبته من أربعة تفاسير– تفسير السعدي , أيسر التفاسير للجزائري , اختصار تفسير ابن كثير لأحمد شاكر , و محاسن التأويل للقاسمي – لعلّه أن يكون مرجعا مفيدا لكل المسلمين وطلبة العلم المبتدئين

 فاللهم إنك أنت المعين

و إن شاء الله تعالى سنبدأ من سورة الناس*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



تفسير سورة الناس

سورة الناس مدنية عدد آياتها ستة

( قل أعوذ بربّ الناس ) أي ألجأ إليه و أستعين به , و " رب الناس " الذي يربيهم بقدرته و مشيئته و تدبيره , و هو رب العالمين كلهم و الخالق للجميع .

( ملك الناس ) أي الذي ينفذ فيهم أمره و حكمه و قضاؤه و مشيئته دون غيره .

( إله الناس ) أي معبودهم الحق و ملاذهم إذا ضاق بهم الأمر , دون كل شيء سواه , و الإله المعبود الذي هو المقصود بالإرادات و الأعمال كلها .

( من شر الوسواس الخناس )

" من شر الوسواس " الذي هو الشيطان الموسوس في صدور الناس و ذلك بصوت خفي لا يسمع فيلقي الشبه في القلب , و المخاوف و الظنون السيئة و يزين القبيح و يقبح الحسن و ذلك متى غفل المرء عن ذكر الله تعالى .
" الخناس " هذا وصف للشيطان من الجن فإنه إذا ذكر العبد ربه خنس أي استتر و كأنه غاب و لم يغب فإذا غفل العبد عن ذكر الله عاد للوسوسة , لأنه لا يوسوس إلا مع الغفلة .
قال سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قوله " الوسواس الخنّاس " , قال : الشيطان جاثم على قلب ابن آدم , فإذا سها و غفل وسوس , فإذا ذكر الله خنس , و كذا قال مجاهد و قتادة .
و قال المعتمر بن سليمان عن أبيه : ذُكر لي أن الشيطان , أو : الوسواس ينفث في قلب ابن آدم عند الحزن و عند الفرح , فإذا ذكر الله خنس.
و قال العوفي عن ابن عباس في قوله " الوسواس " قال : هو الشيطان يأمر , فإذا أطيع خنس .

( الذي يوسوس في صدور النّاس ) هل يختص هذا ببني آدم - كما هو ظاهر - أو يعم بني آدم و الجن ؟ فيه قولان , و يكونون - أي الجن - قد دخلوا في لفظ الناس تغليبا . قال ابن جرير : و قد استعمل فيهم " رجال من الجن " فلابدع في إطلاق الناس عليهم .

( من الجنّة و الناس ) هل هو تفصيل لقوله " الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس " ثم بينهم فقال " من الجنّة و الناس " و هذا يقوي القول الثاني , و قيل قوله " من الجنة و الناس " تفسير للذي يُوسوس في صدور الناس , من شياطين الإنس و الجن , كما قال تعالى " و كذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوّا شياطين الإنس و الجن يُوحي بعضهم إلى بعض زُخرف القول غرورا " , فالموسوس للإنسان كما يكون من الجن يكون من الناس , و الإنسان يوسوس بمعنى يعمل عمل الشيطان في تزيين الشر و تحسين القبيح و إلقاء الشبه في النفس , و إثارة الهواجس و الخواطر بالكلمات الفاسدة و العبارة المضللة حتى إن ضرر الإنسان على الإنسان أكبر من ضرر الشيطان على الإنسان , إذ الشيطان من الجن يطرد بالإستعاذة و شيطان الإنس لا يطرد بها و إنما يصانع و يُدارى للتخلص منه .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*لطـــيفة :

قال ابن تيمية : الفرق بين الإلهام المحمود و بين الوسوسة المذمومة هو الكتاب و السنة , فإن كان مما ألقي في النفس مما دل الكتاب و السنة على أنه تقوى الله , فهو من الإلهام المحمود , و إن كان مما دلّ على أنه فجور , فهو من الوسواس المذموم , و هذا الفرق مطرد لا ينقض .

و قد ذكر أبو حزم في الفرق بين وسوسة النفس و الشيطان , فقال : ما كرهته نفسك لنفسك فهو من الشيطان فاستعذ بالله منه , و ما أحبته نفسك لنفسك فهو من نفسك فانهها عنه .

تنبيه : 

في تفسير الجزائري لسورة الناس - في الحاشية - ذكر حديث رواه النسائي عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال :  " من عقد عقدة ثم نفث فيها فقد سحر و من سحر فقد أشرك و من تعلق شيئا و كل إليه " و هو حديث ضعفه الإمام الألباني , لكن جملة التعليق ثبثت في الحديث ( الترمذي 2167 ) , فأرجوا ممن يملك تفسير الجزائري الذي فيه الحاشية أن يكتب في نسخته أن هذا الحديث ضعيف إلا الجملة المذكورة أنفا .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة الفلق 

سورة الفلق مدنية عددآياتها خمسة 

فضلها هي و سورة الناس :

روى مسلم عن عقبة بن عامر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :  ( ألم تر آيات أنزلت هذه الليلة لم يُر مثلهن قط : " قل أعوذ برب الفلق " و " قل أعوذ برب الناس " ) .
و عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كان إذا اشتكى يقرأ على نفسه بالمعوذتين و ينفث , فلما اشتد وجعه كنت أقرأ عليه , و أمسح بيده عليه رجاء بركتها . رواه البخاري
و عن أبي سعيد : " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يتعوذ من أعين الجان و عين الإنسان , فلما نزلت المعوذتان أخذ بهما , و ترك ما سواهما " . رواه الترمذي و النسائي و ابن ماجه , و قال الترمذي : حديث حسن . قلت ( عبد الحي ) : و قد صححه الإمام الألباني .

( قل أعوذ برب الفلق ) : أي ألوذ به و ألتجئ إليه
" الفلق " عن جابر قال : الفلق : الصبح , و قال العوفي عن ابن عباس : الفلق : الصبح . و روى عن مجاهد و سعيد بن جبير و قتادة مثل هذا . قال ابن يزيد و ابن جرير : و هي كقوله تعالى ( فالق الإصباح ) . و هذا هو الصحيح و هو اختيار البخاري في صحيحه .
و أما من قال إنه واد في جهنم أو شجرة في جهنم أو أنه اسم من أسماء جهنم فهذا أمر لا نعرف صحته , لا بدلالة الإسم عليه , و لا بنقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم , و لا في تخصيص ربوبيته بذلك حكمة .

( من شر ما خلق ) أي : من شر جميع المخلوقات , و قال ثابت البناني و الحسن البصري : جهنم و إبليس و ذريته مما خلق .

( و من شر غاسق إذا وقب ) أي من شر ما يكون في الليل حين يغشى الناس , و تنتشر فيه كثير من الأرواح الشريرة , و الحيونات المؤذية , قال ابن تيمية : ...فإن الغاسق قد فسر بالليل كقوله تعالى " أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس إلى غسق الليل " و هذا قول أكثر المفسرين و أهل اللغة .

( ومن شر النفّاثات في العقد ) قال ابن جرير : أي و من شر السواحر اللاتي ينفثن في عقد الخيط حين يرقين عليها , و به قال أهل التأويل - قلت ( عبد الحي : أي أهل التفسير ) -
و الإستعاذة من شرهن له ثلاثة أوجه : 1 - أن يستعاذ من عملهن الذي هو صنعة السحر , و من إثمهن في ذلك 2 - أن يستعاذ من فتنتهن الناس بسحرهن و ما يخدعنهم به من باطلهن 3 - أن يستعاذ مما يصيب الله به من الشر عند نفثهن . قاله الزمخشري .
و النفث هو إخراج هواء من الفم بدون ريق .

( و من شر حاسد إذا حسد ) قال الزمخشري : أي إذا أظهر حسده و عمل بمقتضاه من بغي الغوائل للمحسود , لأنه إذا لم يظهر أثر ما أضمره , فلا ضرر يعود منه على من حسده , بل هو الضّار لنفسه , لاغتمامه بسرور غيره .
و الحاسد هو الذي يحب زوال النعمة عن المحسود فيسعى في زوالها بما يقدر عليه من الأسباب , فاحتيج إلى الإستعاذة بالله من شره , و إبطال كيده , و يدخل في الحاسد العاين , لأنه لا تصدر العين إلا من حاسد شرير الطبع , خبيث النفس .
و الحسد حرام و هو أول ذنب عصي به الله تعالى إذ حسد إبليس آدم و حسد قابيل هابيل .
و هذه السورة تضمنت الإستعاذة من جميع أنواع الشر , عموما و خصوصا , و دلّت على أن السحر له حقيقة يخشى من ضرره , و يستعاذ بالله منه و من أهله .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة الإخلاص

سورة الإخلاص مكية عدد آياتها أربعة 

- سبب نزولها :

عن أبي بن كعب : أن المشركين قالوا للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : يا محمد أنسب لنا ربك , فأنزل الله : " قل هو الله أحد , الله الصمد لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد " رواه الإمام أحمد و الترمذي و ابن جرير و حسّنه الإمام الألباني .

- فضلها : 

روى البخاري عن أبي سعيد قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لأصحابه " أيعجز أحدكم أن يقرأ ثلث القرآن في ليلة ؟ " فشق ذلك عليهم و قالوا : أينا يُطيق ذلك يا رسول الله ؟ فقال : " الله الواحد الصمد ثلث القرآن " .
و روى البخاري عن عائشة " أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان إذا أوى إلى فراشه كل ليلة جمع كفيه , ثم نفث فيهما فقرأ فيهما ( قل هو الله أحد ) و ( قل أعوذ برب الفلق ) و ( قل أعوذ برب الناس ) , ثم يمسح بهما ما استطاع من جسد , يبدأ بهما على رأسه ووجهه , و ما أقبل من جسده , يفعل ذلك ثلاث مرات " .

( قل هو الله أحد )
" قل " قولا جازما به , معتقدا له , عارفا بمعناه 
" هو الله أحد " أي : قد انحصرت فيه الأحدية , فهو الأحد المنفرد بالكمال , الذي له الأسماء الحسنى , و الصفات الكاملة العليا , و الأفعال المقدسة , الذي لا نظير له و لا مثيل .

( الله الصمد ) أي : الله الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له .
قال الغزالي : الله الصمد أي الذي يصمد إليه في الحوائج , و يقصد إليه في الرغائب , إذ ينتهي إليه منتهى السؤدد , و قال ابن جرير : الصمد عند العرب هو السيد الذي يصمد إليه , الذي لا أحد فوقه , و كذلك تسمى أشرافها .
و قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى : و في الصمد للسلف أقوال متعددة , قد يظن أنها مختلفة و ليست كذلك بل كلها صواب , و المشهور منها قولان : 1 - أن الصمد هو الذي لا جوف له 2 - أنه السيد الذي يصمد إليه في الحوائج . و الأول هو قول أكثر السلف من الصحابة و التابعين و طائفة من أهل اللغة , و الثاني قول طائفة من السلف و الخلف و جمهور اللغويين .

( لم يلد و لم يولد )
" لم يلد " أي لم يكن له ولد لانتفاء من يجانسه إذ الولد يجانس والده , و المجانسة منفية عنه تعالى إذ ليس كمثله شيء .
" و لم يولد " لانتفاء الحدوث عنه تعالى .
 عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال :  ( قال الله عز وجل : كذبني ابن آدم و لم يكن له ذلك , و شتمني و لم يكن له ذلك فأما تكذيبه إياي فقوله : لن يُعيدني كما بدأني , و ليس أول الخلق بأهون عليّ من إعادته , و أما شتمه إياي فقوله : اتخذ الله ولدا و أنا الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد ) رواه البخاري .

( و لم يكن له كفوا أحد ) أي لم يكن أحدا كفوا له و لا مثيلا و لا نظيرا و لا شبيها , لا في أسمائه و لا في أوصافه و لا في أفعاله , إذ ليس كمثله شيء و هو السميه البصير.
قال مجاهد ( و لم يكن له كفوا أحد ) يعني : لا صاحبة له , و هذا كما قال تعالى ( بديع السماوات و الأرض أنّى يكون له ولد و لم يكن له صاحبة و خلق كلّ شيء ) أي هو مالك كل شيء و خالقه , فكيف يكون له من خلقه من نظير يساميه , أو قريب يدانيه , تعالى و تقدّس و تنزّه .
قال ابن القيم في زاد المعاد ( .. فسورة الإخلاص متضمنة لتوحيد الإعتقاد و المعرفة , و ما يجب إثباته للرب تعالى من الأحدية المنافية لمطلق الشركة بوجه من الوجوه , و الصمدية المثبتة له جميع صفات الكمال الذي لا يلحقه نقص بوجه من الوجوه , و نفى الولد و الوالد الذي هو من لازم الصمدية و غناه و أحديثه , و نفيُ الكفؤ المتضمن لنفي التشبيه و التمثيل و التنظير : فتضمنت هذه السورة إثبات كل كمال له , و نفي كل نقص عنه و نفي إثبات شبيه أو مثل له في كماله و نفي مطلق الشريك عنه , و هذه الأصول هي مجامع التوحيد العلميّ الإعتقاديّ الذي يباين صاحبه جميع فرق الضلالة و الشرك ) .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة المسد

سورة المسد مكية عدد آياتها خمسة

- سبب نزولها :

روى البخاري عن ابن عباس : أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم خرج إلى البطحاء . فصعد الجبل فنادى : " ياصباحاه " , فاجتمعت إليه قريش , فقال : " أرأيتم إن حدّثتكم أن العدوّ مُصبحكم أو مُمْسيكم أكنتم تصدقوني ؟ " قالوا : نعم , قال : " فإني نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد " , فقال أبو لهب : ألهذا جمعتنا ؟ تبا لك , فأنزل الله : " تبت يدا أبي لهب و تبّ " . إلى آخرها . و في رواية - عند البخاري أيضا - : فقام ينفض يديه , و هو يقول : تبا لك سائر اليوم , ألهذا جمعتنا ؟ فأنزل الله : " تبت يدا أبي لهب و تبّ " . 

( تبت يدا أبي لهب ) أي خسرت و خابت , و ضل عمله و سعيه .
 و هذه الجملة دعائية و لذا هلك - أبو لهب - بمرض خطير اسمه العدسة فمات و أقام ثلاثة أيام لم يدفن حتى أنتن ثم إن ولده أراقوا عليه الماء من بعيد مخافة عودى العدسة ؟ إذ كانت العرب تتقي هذا المرض كما يتقى الطاعون .
و أبو لهب هذا هو أحد عمومة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و اسمه عبد العزّى , و قد اشتهر بكنيته و عرف بها لولدٍ له يقال له لهب , أو لتلهب وجنتيه و إشراقهما , مع الإشارة إلى أنه من أهل النار , و أن مآله إلى نار ذات لهب , فوافقت حاله كنيته , فحسن ذكره بها .

( و تبّ ) إخبار من الله تعالى بهلالك عبد العزّى أبي لهب .

( ما أغنى عنه ماله و ما كسب )  لما سخط الله عليه و أدخله ناره لم يغن عنه أي لم يدفع عنه العذاب ماله و لا ولده , حيث ذكر عن ابن مسعود أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم لما دعا قومه إلى الإيمان , قال أبو لهب : إذا كان ما يقول ابن أخي حقا , فإني أفتدي نفسي يوم القيامة من العذاب بمالي وولدي , فأنزل الله : " ما أغنى عنه ماله و ما كسب " .

( سيصلى نارا ذات لهب ) أي نار ذات شرر و لهيب و إحراق شديد , فتحيط به من كل جانب جزاء ما كان يأتيه من مقاومة الحق و مجاحدته .

( و امرأتُه حمالة الحطب )
" وامرأتُه " هي أم جميل العوراء , كانت من سادات نساء قريش , و اسمها أروى بنت حرب بن أمية و هي أخت أبي سفيان , و قد كانت عونا لزوجها على كفره و جحوده و عناده , فلهذا تكون يوم القيامة عونا عليه في عذابه في نار جهنم .
" حمالة الحطب " حيث كانت تأتي بشوك السعدان و تضعه في طريق النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عند ذهابه إلى صلاة الصبح بالمسجد الحرام.
أو أنها تحمل في النار الحطب على زوجها .
و قيل لأنها كانت تحطب الكلام و تمشي بالنميمة كما قاله مجاهد و عكرمة و قتادة . قال الزمخشري : و يقال للمشّاء بالنمائم بين الناس , يحمل الحطب بينهم , أي يوقد بينهم و يورث الشر .

( في جيدها حبل من مسد ) قال مجاهد و عروة : من مسد النار , و قال سعيد بن المسيب : كانت لها قلادة فاخرة , فقالت : لأنفقها في عداوة محمد , يعني : فأعقبها الله بها حبلا في جيدها من مسد النار , و عن الشعبي قال : المسد : الليف .
قال مجاهد : " في جيدها حبل من مسد " أي طوق من حديد , ألا ترى أن العرب يسمون البَكْرة مسد ؟
قال بعض أهل العلم : أي في عنقها حبل من نار جهنم تُرفع به إلى شفيرها , ثم ترمى بها إلى أسفلها , ثم كذلك دائما .

قال الإمام : قد أنزل الله في أبي لهب و في زوجته هذه السورة , ليكون مثلا يعتبر به من يعادي ما أنزل الله على نبيه , مطاوعة لهواه و إيثارا لما ألفه من العقائد و العوائد و الأعمال , و اغترار بما عنده من الأموار , و بماله من الصولة أو من المنزلة في قلوب الرجال , و أنه لا تغني عنه أمواله و لا أعماله شيئا , و سيصلى ما يصلى , نسأل الله العافية .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة النصر

سورة النصر مدنية عدد آياتها ثلاثة , و أجمعوا على أنها آخر سورة نزلت جميعا , هذا قاله ابن عباس رضي الله عنه كما في صحيح مسلم

روى الإمام أحمد عن ابن عباس قال : " لما نزلت ( إذا جاء نصر الله و الفتح ) قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " نعيت إليَّ نفسي " بأنه مقبوض في تلك السنة " - قال الشيخ شاكر إسناده صحيح - , و هكذا قال مجاهد و أبو العالية و الضحاك , و غير واحد : إنها أجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم نُعي إليه .
و روى البخاري عن ابن عباس قال : " كان عمر يُدخلني مع أشياخ بدر , فكأن بعضهم وجد في نفسه , فقال : لم يَدْخل هذا معنا و لنا أبناء مثله ؟ فقال عمر : إنه ممن قد علمتم , فدعاهم ذات يوم فأدخله معهم , فما رئيت أنه دعاني فيهم يومئذ إلا ليُريهم فقال : ما تقولون في قول الله عز وجل ( إذا جاء نصر الله و الفتح ) ؟ فقال بعضهم : " أمرنا أن نحمد الله و نستغفره إذا نصرنا و فُتح علينا " , و سكت بعضهم فلم يقل شيئا , فقال لي : أكذلك تقول يا ابن عباس ؟ فقلت : لا , فقال : ما تقول ؟ فقلت : هو أجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أعلمه له , قال : ( إذا جاء نصر الله و الفتح ) فذلك علامة أجلك ( فسبح بحمد ربك و استغفره إنه كان توابا ) . فقال عمر بن الخطاب : " لا أعلم منها إلا ما تقول " .
أما المعنى الذي فسر به بعض الصحابة من جلساء عمر , فهو معنى مليح صحيح , و قد ثبت له شاهد من صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يوم فتح مكة وقت الضحى ثماني ركعات , فقال قائلون : هي صلاة الضحى , و أجيبوا بأنه لم يكن يواظب عليها , فكيف صلاها ذلك اليوم و قد كان مسافرا لم يَنْوِ الإقامة بمكة ؟ و لهذا أقام فيها إلى آخر شهر رمضان قريبا من تسعة عشر يوما يقصر الصلاة و يُفطر هو و جميع الجيش , و كانوا نحوا من عشرة ألاف . 
قال هؤلاء : و إنما كانت صلاة الفتح , قالوا : فيستحب لأمير الجيش إذا فتح بلدا أن يصلي فيه أول ما يدخل ثماني ركعات , و هكذا فعل سعيد بن أبي وقاص يوم فتح المدائن . 
ثم قال بعضهم : يصليها كلها بتسليمة واحدة , و الصحيح أنه يسلم من كل ركعتين .

( إذا جاء نصر الله ) أي لدينه الحق على الباطل .

( و الفتح ) و المراد بالفتح ها هنا فتح مكة قولا واحدا , فإن أحياء العرب كانت تَتَلَوَّم بإسلامها فتح مكة , يقولون : إن ظهر على قومه فهو نبي , فلما فتح الله عليه مكة دخلوا في دين الله أفواجا , فلم تمض سنتان حتى استوسقت جزيرة العرب إيمانا , و لم يبقى في سائر قبائل العرب إلا مُظهر للإسلام , و لله الحمد و المنة . و هذا هو قوله تعالى : " و رأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا " .

( فسبح بحمد ربك ) أي فنزه ربك عن أن يهمل الحق و يدعه للباطل يأكله , و عن أن يخلف وعده في تأييده , و ليكن هذا التنزيه بواسطة حمده و الثناء عليه بأنه القادر الذي لا يغلبه غالب .

( و استغفره ) أي إسأله أن يغفر لك و لأصحابك ما كان من القلق و الضجر و الحزن , لتأخر زمن النصر .

( إنه كان توّابا ) أي إن الله تعالى الذي أمرك بالإستغفار توبة إليه كان توابا على عباده يقبل توبتهم فيغفر ذنوبهم و يرحمهم .

روى البخاري عن عائشة قالت : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يكثر أن يقول في ركوعه و سجوده : سبحانك اللهم ربنا و بحمدك , اللهم اغفر لي يتأول القرآن " .
و روى مسلم عن عائشة قالت : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يكثر في آخر أمره من قول : سبحان الله و بحمده , أستغفر الله و أتوب إليه , و قال : إن ربي كان أخبرني أني سأرى علامة في أمتي , و أمرني إذا رأيتها أن أسبح بحمده و أستغفره , إنه كان توابا , فقد رأيتها ( إذا جاء نصر الله و الفتح , و رأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا , فسبح بحمد ربك و اسغفره إنه كان توّابا ) .

تنبيه :

 ذكر الشيخ أحمد شاكر و الشيخ الجزائري أن سورة النصر تعدل ربع القرآن و سورة الزلزلة تعدل ربع القرآن , قلت ( عبد الحي ) : و الحديث الذي يدل على ذلك حديث ضعيف أنظر ضعيف الترغيب و الترهيب ( 1 / 890 ) , و الشيخ الجزائري نفسه  أشار أن الحديث ضعيف في تفسير سورة الزلزلة ( ص 1489 )*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة الكافرون

سورة الكافرون مكية عدد آياتها ستة .

سبب نزولها :

نزلت ردا على اقتراح تقدم به بعض المشركين و هم الوليد بن المغيرة و العاص بن وائل السهمي و الأسود بن المطلب و أمية بن خلف , مفاده أن يعبد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم معهم آلهتهم سنة و يعبدون معه إلهه سنة مصالحة بينهم و بينه و إنهاء للخصومات في نظرهم , و لم يجبهم الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم بشيء حتى نزلت هذه السورة ( قل يا أيها الكافرون ) .

فضلها :

جاء عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم  :  ( ... " و قل يا أيها الكافرون " تعدل رُبع القرآن ) حسن لغيره . صحيح الترغيب و الترهيب ( 2 / 1477 ) .

( قل يا أيها الكافرون ) شمل كل كافر على وجه الأرض , و لكن المواجهون بهذا الخطاب هم كفار قريش .

( لا أعبد ما تعبدون ) أي تبرَّأ مما كانوا يعبدون من دون الله , ظاهرا و باطنا .

( و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد ) لعدم إخلاصكم لله في عبادته , فعبادتكم له المقترنة بالشرك لا تسمى عبادة .

( و لا أنا عابد ما عبدتم و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد )
" و لا أنا عابد " أي فيما أستقبل " ما عبدتم " أي فيما مضى " و لا أنتم عابدون " أي فيما تستقبلون أبدا " ما أعبد " أي الآن و فيما أستقبل , هكذا فسره الإمام ابن جرير رحمه الله تعالى , ثم قال : و إنما قيل ذلك كذلك , لأن الخطاب من الله كان لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في أشخاص بأعيانهم من المشركين , قد علم أنهم لا يؤمنون أبدا , و سبق لهم ذلك في السابق من علمه , فأمر نبيه صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يؤيسهم من الذين طمعوا فيه و حدثوا به أنفسهم , و إن ذلك غير كائن منه و لا منهم في وقت من الأوقات , و آيس نبي الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من الطمع في إيمانهم , و من أن يفلحوا أبدا , فكانوا كذلك لم يفلحوا و لم ينجحوا , إلى ان قتل بعضهم يوم بدر بالسيف , و هلك بعضٌ قبل ذلك كافراً .

( لكم دينكم و لي دين )
" لكم دينكم " تقرير لقوله تعالى ( لا أعبد ما تعبدون ) و قوله تعالى ( و لا أنا عابد ما عبدتم ) كما أن قوله تعالى " و لي دين " تقرير لقوله تعالى ( و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد ) و المعنى أن دينكم , الذي هو الإشراك , مقصور على الحصول لكم , لا يتجاوزه إلى الحصول لي أيضا , كما تطمعون فيه , فإن ذلك من المحالات , و أن ديني الذي هو التوحيد , مقصور على الحصول لي , لا يتجاوزه إلى الحصول لكم , فلا مشاركة بينه و بين ما أنتم عليه .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة الكوثر

و تسمى سورة النحر

 مكية و عدد آياتها ثلاث .

ما هو الكوثر :

روى مسلم عن أنس بن مالك قال :  ( بينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ذات يوم بين أظهرنا إذ أغفى إغفاءة ثم رفع رأسه و قال أنزلت عليّ آنفا سورة فقرأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : " إنا أعطيناك الكوثر فصل لربك و انحر إن شانئك هو الأبثر " , ثم قال أتدرون ما الكوثر ؟ قلنا الله و رسوله أعلم قال فإنه نهر و عدنيه ربي عز وجل عليه خير كثير هو حوض ترد عليه أمتي يوم القيامة آنيته عدد النجوم , فيختلج العبد منهم , فأقول : رب إنه من أمتي , فيقول : إنك لا تدري ما أحدث بعدك  ) - و ظاهر هذه الرواية أن سورة الكوثر مدنية و لا مانع من نزولها مرتين مرة بمكة و أخرى بالمدينة - , و عن ابن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :  (الكوثر نهر في الجنة حافتاه من ذهب , و الماء يجري على اللؤلؤ , و ماؤه أشد بياضا من اللبن , و أحلى من العسل ) إسناده صحيح .

( إنّا أعطيناك الكوثر ) روى الإمام أحمد عن أنس أنه قرأ هذه الآية " إنا أعطيناك الكوثر " قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :  ( أعطيت الكوثر , فإذا هو نهر يجري , و لم يُشق شقا , و إذا حافتاه قباب اللؤلؤ , فضربت بيدي في تربته , فإذا مسكه ذَفَرة ,و إذا حصاه اللؤلؤ ) . إسناده صحيح , و روى البخاري عن أبي عبيدة عن عائشة قال : سألتها عن قوله تعالى " إنا أعطيناك الكوثر " قالت :  ( نهر أعطيه نبيكم صلى الله عليه و سلم , شاطئاه عليه دُرّ مجوف آنيته كعدد النجوم ) , ثم قال البخاري عن ابن عباس أنه قال في الكوثر : هو الخير الذي أعطاه الله إياه , و قال كذلك - أي ابن عباس - الكوثر : الخير الكثير . و هذا تفسير يعم النهر و غيره , لأن الكوثر من الكثرة و هو الخير الكثير و من ذلك النهر كما قال ابن عباس و عكرمة و سعيد بن جبير و مجاهد .
و من الكوثر يملأ الحوض الذي في عرصات القيامة و لا يرده إلا الصالحون من أمته صلى الله عليه و سلم .

( فصلّ لربك و انحر ) أي كما أعطيناك الخير الكثير في الدنيا و الآخرة , و من ذلك النهر الذي تقدم صفته فأخلص لربك صلاتك المكتوبة و النافلة و نَحْرَك , فاعبده وحده لا شريك له و انحر على اسمه وحده لا شريك له كما قال تعالى " قل إنّ صلاتي و نسكي و محياي و مماتي لله رب العالمين لا شريك له و بذلك أمرت و أنا أوّل المسلمين " .
و خصّ هاتين العبادتين بالذكر لأنهما من أفضل العبادات و أجلّ القربات , و لأن الصلاة تتضمن الخضوع في القلب و الجوارح للّه , و تنقلها في أنواع العبودية , و في النحر تقرب إلى الله بأفضل ما عند العبد من النحائر و إخراج للمال الذي جبلت النفوس على محبته و الشح به .
و في الآية دليل على وجوب تقديم صلاة العيد على النحر و هو ما عليه جمهور الفقهاء - قلت ( عبد الحي ) : روى البخاري عن البراء بن عازب قال :  ( خطبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يوم النّحر بعد الصلاة , فقال : من صلّى صلاتنا و نسك نسكنا فقد أصاب النسك , و من نسك قبل الصلاة فتلك شاة لحم ) - . 
و جائز أن يكون المراد من صلّ لربك و انحر أي صلّ صلاة الصبح بمزدلفة وانحر هديك بمنى .

( إنّ شانئك هو الأبتر ) أي إن مبغضك - يا محمد - و مبغض ماجئت به من الهدى و الحق و البرهان الساطع و النور المبين , هو الأبتر الأقل الأذل المنقطع ذكرُهُ . 
قال ابن عباس و مجاهد و سعيد بن جبير , و قتادة : نزلت في العاص بن وائل . و قال شَمِر بن عطية : نزلت في عقبة بن أبي معيط , و قال ابن عباس أيضا , و عكرمة : نزلت في كعب بن الأشرف و جماعة من كفار قريش . و قال عطاء : نزلت في أبي لهب , و عن ابن عباس : نزلت في أبي جهل . قال ابن كثير : و الآية تعم جميع من اتصف بذلك , ممن ذكر و غيرهم .
" هو الأبتر " أي المقطوع من كل خير , مقطوع العمل , مقطوع الذِكر , و أما محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم فهو الكامل حقا , الذي له الكمال الممكن في حق المخلوق من رفع الذِكر , و كثرة الأنصار و الأتباع صلى الله عليه و سلم .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة الماعون

هي مكية الأوائل مدنية الأواخر و آياتها سبع آيات

قوله تعالى  ( أرأيت الذي يكذب بالدين فذلك الذي يدع اليتيم و لا يحض على طعام المسكين ) هذه الآيات الثلاث نزلت بمكة في العاص بن وائل و الوليد بن المغيرة و أضرابهم من عتاة قريش و كفارهم فهذه الآيات تُعرِّض بهم و تندد بسلوكهم و توعدهم .

( أرأيت الذي يكذب بالدين ) أي بثواب الله و عقابه , فلا يطيعه في أمره و نهيه , قال أبو سعود : استفهام أريد به تشويق السامع إلى معرفة من سيق له الكلام و التعجيب منه .

( فذلك الذي يَدُعُّ اليتيم ) أي : هو الذي يقهر اليتيم و يظلمه حقه , و لا يطعمه و لا يحسن إليه و لا يرحمه لقساوة قلبه , و لأنه لا يرجو ثوابا و لا يخشى عقابا .

( و لا يحضُّ على طعام المسكين ) أي لا يحثّ غيره من ذوي اليسار على إطعام المحتاج و سدّ خلته , بل يبخل بسعيه عند الأغنياء لإغاثة البؤساء , قال أبو سعود : و إذا كان حال من ترك حث غيره على ما ذكر , فماظنك بحال من ترك ذلك مع القدرة ؟ .

قوله تعالى ( فويل للمصلين الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون الذين هم يراءون و يمنعون الماعون ) هذه الآيات الأربع نزلت في بعض منافقي المدينة النبوية فلذا نصف السورة مكي و نصفها مدني .

( فويل للمصلين الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون ) هذا وعد شديد لهم إذ الويل واد في جهنم يسيل من صديد أهل النار و قيوحهم و هو أشد العذاب إذ كانوا يُغْمَسون فيه أو يطعمون و يشربون منه .
و معنى عن صلاتهم ساهون قال ابن جرير :  " أي لاهون يتغافلون عنها و ذلك باللهو عنها و التشاغل بغيرها , و تضييعها أحيانا و تضييع وقتها أخرى " و مفوتون لأركانها , و هذا لعدم اهتمامهم بأمر الله حيث ضيعوا الصلاة , التي هي أهم الطاعات و أفضل القربات . قلت ( عبد الحي ) : فإن كان هذا حالهم مع أجل الطاعات فإهمالهم لباقي العبادات و القربات أكثر و أوسع , و تضييعها على النفس أسهل و أطوع .

( الذين هم يراءون ) أي يراؤون الناس بصلاتهم إذا صلوا لأنهم لا يصلّون رغبة في ثواب , و لا رهبة من عقاب , و إنما يصلونها ليراهم المؤمنون فيظنوهم منهم فيكفوا عنهم , لأن بالمراءاة يدرءون عن أنفسهم القتل و السبي .

( و يمنعون الماعون ) أي ما يعان به الخلق و يصرف في معونتهم من الأموال و الأمتعة و كل ما ينتفع به , فإذا استعارهم مؤمن ماعونا للحاجة به لا يعيرونه و يعتذرون بمعاذير باطلة , فهؤلاء لمنع الزاكة و أنواع القربات أولى و أولى .
روى ابن جرير عن عبد الله قال : كنا أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم نتحدث أن الماعون الدلو , و الفأس و القِدر لا يستغنى عنهن . 
و قال ابن عباس ( و يمنعون الماعون ) يعني : متاع البيت , و كذا قال مجاهد و إبراهيم النَّخعي و سعيد بن جبير و غير واحد : إنها العاريّة للأمتعة .
و قال عكرمة : رأس الماعون زكاة المال , و أدناه المنخل , و الدلو , و الإبرة . و هذا الذي قاله عكرمة حسن , فإنه يشمل الأقوال كلها , و ترجع كلها إلى شيء واحد , و هو ترك المعاونة بمال أو منفعة .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة قريش

 مكية و آياتها أربع آيات

( لإيلاف قريش ) قال كثير من المفسرين : إن الجار و المجرور متعلق بالسورة التي قبلها أي : فعلنا ما فعلنا بأصحاب الفيل لأجل قريش و أمنهم , و استقامة مصالحهم , و انتظام رحلتهم في الشتاء لليمن , و الصيف للشام , و ذلك للإتجار و جلب الأرزاق إلى بلادهم التي ليست هي بذات زرع و لا صناعة فإيلافهم هاتين الرحلتين كان بتدبير الله تعالى ليعيش سكان حرمه و بلده في رغد من العيش فهي نعمة من نعم الله تعالى . 
ثم أرشدهم إلى شكر هذه النعمة العظيمة فقال :

( فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت ) أي : فليوحدوه بالعبادة , كما جعل لهم حرما آمنا و بيتا محرما , كما قال الله تعالى ( إنّما أمرت أن أعبد ربّ هذه البلدة الذي حرّمها و له كل شيء و أمرت أن أكون من المسلمين ) . و البيت هو الكعبة المشرفة .
و خصّ الله بالربوبية البيت , لفضله و شرفه و إلا فهو رب كل شيء .

( الذي أطعمهم من جوع ) بما هيأ لهم من أسباب .

( و ءامنهم من خوف ) أي مما يخاف منه من لم يكن من أهل الحرم من الغارات و الحروب و القتال و الأمور التي كانت العرب يخاف بعضها من بعض , قال ابن زيد : كانت العرب يغير بعضها على بعض و يسبي بعضها بعض , فأمنوا من ذلك لمكان الحرم و قرأ " أولم نُمكّن لهم حرما ءامنا يُجبى إليه ثمرات كلّ شيء " و نظيره أيضا قوله تعالى " أولم يروا أنّا جعلنا حرما ءامنا و يُتخطّف الناس من حولهم " .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة الفيل

 مكية و آياتها خمس آيات

( ألم تر كيف فعل ربّك بأصحاب الفيل * ألم يجعل كيدهم في تضليل * و أرسل عليهم طيرا أبابيل *  ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل * فجعلهم كعصف ماكول ) .
هذه من النعم التي امتن الله بها على قريش , فيما صرف عنهم من أصحاب الفيل , الذين كانوا قد عزموا على هدم الكعبة و محو أثرها من الوجود , فأبادهم الله , و أرغم آنافهم , و خيّب سعيهم , و أضل أعمالهم , وَرَدهم بِشرِّ خيبة , و كانوا قوما نصارى , و كان دينهم إذ ذاك أقرب حالا مما كان عليه قريش من عبادة الأوثان . و لكن كان هذا من باب الإرهاص و التوطئة لمبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فإنه في ذلك العام ولد على أشهر الأقوال .
وواقعة الفيل في ذاتها معروفة متواترة الرواية , حتى إنهم جعلوها مبدأ تاريخ يحددون به أوقات الحوادث , فيقولون : ولد عام الفيل و حدث كذا لسنتين بعد عام الفيل و نحو ذلك .

( ألم تر كيف فعل ربُّك بأصحاب الفيل ) يعني الذين قدموا من اليمن يريدون تخريب الكعبة من الحبشة , أي ألم تعلم علما رصينا متاخما للمشاهدة و العيان باستماع الأخبار المتواترة , و معاينة الآثار الظاهرة .
و الله تعالى يخاطب رسوله مذكرا إياه بفعله الجبار في إهلاك الجبابرة فأين قوة ظلمة قريش من قوة أبرهة و أبادها الله تعالى في ساعة فاصبر يا محمد و لا تحمل لهؤلاء الأعداء همّا فإن لهم ساعة فكانت السورة عبارة عن ذكرى للعظة و الإعتبار .

( ألم يجعل كيدهم في تضليل ) أي ألم يجعل ما كادوه لبيتنا و حرمنا في خسارة و ضلال فلم يجنوا إلا الخزي و الدمار . قال الرازي : إعلم أن الكيد هو إرادة مضرة بالغير على الخفية " إن قيل " لم سماه كيدا و أمره كان ظاهرا , فإنه كان يصرح أنه يهدم البيت ؟ " قلنا " نعم لكن الذي كان في قلبه شر مما أظهر , لأنه كان يضمر الحسد للعرب , و كان يريد صرف الشرف الحاصل لهم بسبب الكعبة , منهم و من بلدهم , إلى نفسه و إلى بلدته .

( و أرسل عليهم طيرا أبابيل ) أي طوائف متفرقة , يتبع بعضها بعضا من نواح شتى . و " أبابيل " جمع لا واحد له , على ما حكاه , و التنكير في " طيرا " إما للتحقير , فإنه مهما كان أحقر كان صنع الله أعجب و أكبر , أو للتفخيم , كأنه يقول و أي طير ترمي بحجارة صغيرة فلاتخطئ القتل , أفاده الرازيّ .

( ترميهم بحجارة من سجّيل ) أي من طين متحجر . كل طائر يحمل ثلاثة أحجار كالحمصة و العدسة واحدة بمنقاره و اثنتين بمخلبيه كل واحدة في مخلب ترميهم بها فتتفتت لحومهم و تتناثر فجعلهم كعصف ماكول .

( فجعلهم كعصف ماكول ) قال ابن جرير : " كزرع أكلته الدواب فراثته , فيبس و تفرقت أجزاؤه , شبه تقطع أوصالهم بالعقوبة التي نزلت بهم , و تفرقت آراب أبدانهم بها , بتفرق أجزاء الروت , الذي حدث عن أكل الزرع ".
و المعنى : أن الله سبحانه و تعالى أهلكهم و دمرهم , و ردهم بكيدهم و غيظهم لم ينالوا خيرا , و أهلك عامتهم , و لم يرجع منهم بخير إلا و هو جريح , كما جرى لملكهم أبرهة , فإنه انصدع صدره عن قلبه حين وصل إلى بلده صنعاء و أخبرهم بما جرى لهم , ثم مات .

و أخيرا : إن أمر القصة أضيفت إلى الفيل , و اشتهرت به , لاصطحابهم الفيل معهم للبطش و التخريب , فإنه لو تمّ لقائديه كيدهم , لكان الفيل يتخذونه آلة بطش و انتقام , فإذا غضبوا على محارب و أسروه , أو وزير و أوثقوه , أو بلد و نازلوا حصنه - أرسلوا على دار المغضوب عليه أو حصنه الفيل , فنطح برأسه و نابه الصرح فيدكه , و قواعد البنيان فيهدمها , فيكون أمضى من معاول و فؤوس , و أعظم رعبا و رهبة في النفوس , و ربما ألقوا المسخوط عليه بين يديه , فأعمل فيه نابه , و لف عليه خرطومه و شاله , و مثل به تمثيلا , كان أشد بطشا و تنكيلا .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة الهمزة

 مكية و آياتها تسع آيات

( ويل لكل همزة لمزة )
" ويل " يتوعد الرب تبارك و تعالى بواد في جهنم يسيل بصديد أهل النار و قيوحهم كل همزة لمزة .
" لكل همزة لمزة " أي لكل من يطعن في أعراض الناس و يغتابهم , فالهمّاز بالقول , و اللّماز بالفعل . قال القاشاني ( رذيلتان مركبتان من الجهل و الغضب و الكبر , لأنهما يتضمنان الإيذاء و طلب الترفع على الناس , و صاحبهما يريد أن يتفضل على الناس , و لا يجد في نفسه فضيلة يترفع بها , فينسب العيب و الرذيلة إليهم ليظهر فضله عليهم , و لا يشعر أن ذلك عين الرذيلة , فهو مخدوع من نفسه و شيطانه موصوف برذيلتي القوة النطقية و الغضبية ).

( الذي جمع مالا و عدّده ) و من صفة هذا الهماز اللماز , أنه لا همّ له سوى جمع المال و تعديده و الغبطة به , و ليس له رغبة في إنفاقه في طرق الخيرات و صلة الأرحام , و نحو ذلك . قال الإمام : أي أن الذي يحمله على الحط من أقدار الناس , هو جمعه المال و تعديده , أي عده مرة بعد أخرى , شغفا به و تلذذا بإحصائه . لأنه لا يرى عزّا و لا شرفا و لا مجدا في سواه , فكلما نظر إلى كثرة ما عنده منه , انتفخ و ظن أنه من رفعة المكانة , بحيث يكون كل ذي فضل و مزية دونه , فهو يهزأ به و يهمزه و يلمزه , ثم لا يخشى أن تصيبه عقوبة على الهمز و اللمز و تمزيق العرض , لأن غروره بالمال أنساه الموت و صرف عنه ذكر المآل فهو " يحسب أن ماله أخلده " .

( يحسب أنّ ماله أخلده ) أي يظن أن ماله الذي جمعه و أحصاه , و بخل بإنفاقه , مخلده في الدنيا , فمزيل عنه الموت . قال القاشاني ( ...أي لا يشعر أن المقتنيات المخلدة لصاحبها هي العلوم و الفضائل النفسانية الاقية , لا العروض و الذخائر الجسمانية الفانية ) .

( كلا لينبذن في الحطمة )
" كلا " لا يخلده ماله بل و عزتنا و جلالنا " لينبذن في الحطمة " أي ليلقين هذا الذي جمع مالا فعدده في الحطمة و هي إسم طبقة من أسماء النار , لأنها تحطم من فيها .

( و ما أدراك ما الحطمة ) هذا الإستفهام لتعظيم أمرها و تهويل شأنها , كأنها ليست من الأمور التي تدركها العقول .

( نار الله الموقدة ) أي المستعرة المتأججة , التي وقودها الناس و الحجارة , قال أبو سعود : و في إضافتها إليه سبحانه , ووصفها بالإيقاد , من تهويل أمرها ما لا مزيد عليه .

( التي تطلع على الأفئدة ) قال ثابت البناني : تحرقهم إلى الأفئدة و هم أحياء , ثم يقول : لقد بلغ منهم العذاب , ثم يبكي . و قال محمد بن كعب : تأكل كل شيء من جسده , حتى إذا بلغت فؤاده حَذْو حلقه ترجع على جسده . قال الزمخشري : يعني أنها تدخل في أجوافهم حتى تصل إلى صدورهم و تطلع على أفئدتهم , و هي أوساط القلوب , و لاشيء في بدن الإنسان ألطف من الفؤاد , و لاأشد تألمنا منه بأدنى أذى يمسه , فكيف إذا طلعت عليه نار جهنم و استولت عليه !!! و يجوز أن يخص الأفئدة لأنها مواطن الكفر و العقائد الفاسدة و النيات الخبيثة ...

( إنها عليهم مؤصدة ) أي مغلقة مطبقة لا مخلص لهم منها .

( في عمد ممددة ) قال الزمخشري :  ( و المعنى أنه يؤكد بأسهم من الخروج , و تيقنهم بحبس الأبد , فتؤصد عليهم الأبواب , و تمدد على العمد , استيثاقا في استيثاق . و يجوز أن يكون المعنى أنها عليهم مؤصدة , موثقين في عمد ممددة , مثل المقاطر التي تقطر فيها اللصوص ) . و المقطرة هي جذع كبير فيه خروق يوضع فيها أرجل المحبوسين من اللصوص و نحوهم .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة العصر

 مكية و آياتها ثلاث آيات

قال الإمام ابن القيم في " مفتاح دار السعادة " ( قال الشافعي رضي الله عنه " لو فكر الناس في هذه السورة , لكفتهم " . و بيان ذلك أن المراتب أربعة و باستكمالها يحصل للشخص غاية كماله , إحداها معرفة الحق , الثانية عمله به , الثالثة تعليمه من لا يحسنه , الرابعة صبره على تعلمه و العمل به و تعليمه , فذكر تعالى المراتب الأربعة في هذه السورة ) ثم قال ( فهذه السورة على اختصارها , هي من أجمع سور القرآن للخير بحذافيره , و الحمد لله الذي جعل كتابه كافيا عن كل ما سواه , شافيا من كل داء , هاديا إلى كل خير ) .

قال الرازي ( هذه السورة فيها وعيد شديد , و ذلك لأنه تعالى حكم بالخسارة على جميع الناس , إلا من كان آتيا بهذه الأشياء الأربعة , و هي : الإيمان و العمل الصالح و التواصي بالحق و التواصي بالصبر , فدل ذلك على أن النجاة معلقة بمجموع هذه الأمور ) .

( و العصر ) أقسم الله تعالى بالعصر , الذي هو الليل و النهار , محل أفعال العباد و أعمالهم , و لانطوائه على تعاجيب الأمور , و لأنه يذكر بما فيه من النعم و أضدادها , فينبّه الإنسان على أنه مستعد للخسران و السعادة , و للتنويه به و التعظيم من شأنه , تعريضا ببراءته مما يضاف إليه من الخسران و الذم , كما قيل :

يَعيبون الزمان و ليس فيه *** معايبُ غير أهلٍ للزمانِ

فالعصر ظرف لشؤون الله الجليلة من خلق و رزق و إعزاز و إذلال و خفض و رفع , فكيف يذم في ذاته , و إنما قد يذم ما يقع فيه من الأفعال الممقوتة .

( إن الإنسان لفي خسر ) أي خسران , لخسارته رأس ماله الذي هو نور الفطرة و الهداية الأصلية , بإيثار الحياة الدنيا و اللذات الفانية و الإحتجاب بها و بالدهر , و إضاعة الباقي في الفاني .

( إلا الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات ) فهؤلاء استثناهم الله تعالى من الخسر فهم رابحون غير خاسرين و ذلك بدخولهم الجنة دار السعادة , و المراد من الإيمان الإيمان بالله و رسوله و ما جاء به رسوله من الهدى و دين الحق , و المراد من العمل الصالح الفرائض و السنن و النوافل .

( و تواصوا بالحق ) أي أوصي بعضهم بعضا بما أنزل الله في كتابه من أمره , و اجتناب ما نهى عنه من معاصيه , قال الرازي ( دلت الآية على أن الحق ثقيل , و أن المحن تلازمه , فلذلك قرن التواصي بالصبر )

( و تواصوا بالصّبر ) أي على ما يبلو الله به عباده , أو على الحق , فإن الوصول إلى الحق سهل , و أما البقاء عليه و الصبر معه بالإستقامة و الجهاد لأجله , فذاك الذي يظهر به مصداق الإيمان و حقيقته .
و تخصيص التواصي بالحق و الصبر , مع إندراجهما في الأعمال الصالحة , لإبراز كمال الإعتناء بهما .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة التكاثر

 مكية و آياتها ثماني آيات

( ألهاكم التكاثر ) هذا خطاب الله تعالى للمشتغلين بجمع المال و تكثيره - الأموال و الأولاد , و الأنصار , و الجنود , و الخدم , و الجاه , و غير ذلك مما يقصد منه مكاثرة كل واحد للآخر , و ليس المقصود به الإخلاص لله تعالى - للمباهاة به و التفاخر الأمر الذي ألهاهم عن طاعة الله و رسوله فماتوا و لم يقدموا لأنفسهم خيرا .

( حتى زرتم المقابر ) أي حتى هلكتم , و متم و صرتم من أصحاب القبور , فأفنيتم عمركم في الأعمال السيئة و ما تنبّهتم طول حياتكم إلى ما هو سبب سعادتكم و نجاتكم . 
و زيارة القبور عبارة عن الموت . قال الشهاب : " و فيها إشارة إلى تحقق البعث , لأن الزائر لابد من انصرافه عما زاره " , فدلّ ذلك على البعث و الجزاء بالأعمال , في دار باقية غير فانية .

( كلا سوف تعلمون ثم كلا سوف تعلمون )
( كلا ) ردع عن الإشتغال بالتكاثر , و توهم أن الفوز بالتفاخر , فإن الفوز بالتناصر على الحق و التحلي بالفضائل .
( سوف تعلمون ) أي مغبة ما أنتم عليه , في الآخرة , من وخامة عاقبة الإشتغال بهذه الشهوات السريعة الزوال , العظيمة الوبال , لبقاء تبعاتها .
( ثم كلا سوف تعلمون ) كرّر الوعيد و التهديد للتأكيد , و " ثم " للدلالة على أن الثاني أبلغ من الأول , أو الأول عند الموت , و الثاني عند النشور .

( كلا لو تعلمون علم اليقين ) أي لو تعلمون ما أمامكم - في قبوركم و يوم بعثكم و نشوركم - علما يصل إلى القلوب , لما ألهاكم التكاثر , و لبادرتم إلى الأعمال الصالحة .

( لترون الجحيم , ثم لترونها عين اليقين ) هذا تفسير الوعيد المتقدم , و هو قوله " تعلمون , ثم كلا سوف تعلمون " توعّدهم بهذا الحال , و هي رؤية النار - رؤية بصرية كما قال تعالى " و رأى المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعها و لم يجدوا عنها مصرفا " - التي إذا زفرت زفرة خرّ كل ملك مقرب , و نبي مرسل على ركبتيه , من المهابة و العظمة و معاينة الأهوال .

( ثم لتسئلنّ يومئذ عن النّعيم ) أي عن النعيم الذي ألهاكم التكاثر به و التفاخر في الدنيا , ماذا عملتم فيه ؟ و من أين وصلتم إليه ؟ و فيم أصبتموه ؟ و ماذا عملتم به ؟ . و قد صحّ عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم  " إنه لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن عمره فيما أفناه و عن شبابه فيما أبلاه و عن علمه ماذا عمل به و عن ماله من أين اكتسبه و فيم أنفقه " .
و عن عبد الله بن الزبير قال : قال الزبير : لما نزلت " ثم لتسألنّ يومئذ عن النعيم " قالوا يا رسول الله , لأي نعيم نسأل عنه , و إنما هما الأسودان التمر و الماء ؟ قال : " إن ذلك سيكون " حسنه الشيخ الألباني .
و قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم " إن أول ما يسأل عنه - يعني يوم القيامة - العبد من النعيم أن يقال له : ألم نُصِحّ لك جسمك , و نُروكَ من الماء البارد ؟ " صححه الشيخ الألباني .
قال ابن عباس " ثم لتسألن يومئذ عن النعيم " النعيم : صحة الأبدان و الأسماع و الأبصار , يسأل الله العباد فيما استعملوها , و هو أعلم بذلك منهم , و هو قوله تعالى " إن السّمع و البصر و الفؤاد كلّ أولئك كان عنه مسؤولا " , قال ابن جرير : لم يخصص في خبره تعالى نوعا من النعيم دون نوع , بل عمَّ , فهو سائلهم عن جميع النعم , و لذا قال مجاهد : أي عن كل شيء من لذة الدنيا .*

----------


## نضال مشهود

واصل بارك الله فيك . . . وحبذا لو بدأت بتفسير الفاتحة قبل المفصّل .

----------


## عبدالحي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير و بارك فيكم

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة القارعة

 مكية و آياتها إحدى عشر آية

( القارعة ) من أسماء القيامة , كالحاقة , و الطامة , و الصاخة , و الغاشية , و غير ذلك . و سميت بها لأنها تفزع القلوب و الأسماع بفنون الأفزاع و الأهوال , و تخرج جميع الأجرام العلوية و السفلية من حال إلى حال : السماء بالإنشقاق و الإنفطار , و الشمس و النجوم بالتكوير و الإنكدار و الإنتثار , و الأرض بالزلزال و التبديل و الجبال بالدك و النسف .

( ما القارعة ) أي أي شيء هي ؟ فالإستفهام للتهويل من شأنها .

( و ما أدراك ما القارعة ) تأكيد لهولها و فضاعتها , ببيان خروجها عن دائرة علوم الخلق على معنى أن عظم شأنها و مدى شدتها , بحيث لا يكاد تناله دراية أحد , حتى يدريك بها .

( يوم يكون الناس كالفراش المبثوث ) أي : في انتشارهم و تفرقهم , و ذهابهم و مجيئهم , من حيرتهم مما هم فيه , من ضعف و ذلة و اضطراب . وجاء في آية أخرى " كأنهم جراد منتشر "

( و تكون الجبال كالعهن المنفوش ) أي : كالصوف المنفوش , الذي بقي ضعيفا جدا تطير به أدنى ريح , قال تعالى " و ترى الجبال تحسبها جامدة و هي تمر مر السحاب " ثم بعد ذلك تكون هباء منثورا , فتضمحل و لا يبقى منها شيء يشاهد , فحينئذ تنصب الموازين , و ينقسم الناس قسمين : سعداء و أشقياء .

( فأما من ثقلت موازينه ) أي : رجحت حسناته على سيئاته .

( فهو في عيشة راضية ) أي مرضية له و هو بها راض  و كيف لا و هي الجنة دار النعيم المقيم  .

( و أما من خفت موازينه ) أي قلَّت حسناته و كثرت سيئاته أو لم يكن له حسنة بالمرة كأهل الكفر و الشرك .

( فأمُّه هاوية ) أي : مأواه و مسكنه النار , التي من أسمائها الهاوية , تكون له بمنزلة الأم الملازمة كما قال تعالى " و إن عذابها كان غراما " قال ابن جرير : و إنما قيل : للهاوية أمه , لأنه لا مأوى له غيرها , و قال ابن زيد : الهاوية : النار , و هي أمه و مأواه التي يرجع إليها و يأوي إليها , و قرأ " و مأواهم النار " . و قيل : إن معنى ذلك , فأم دماغه هاوية في النار أي : يلقى في النار على رأسه روي نحو هذا عن ابن عباس و عكرمة و قتادة , قال قتادة : يهوي في النار على رأسه .

( و ما أدراك ماهيه ) هذا الإستفهام للتهويل من شأنها و تعظيم لأمرها .

( نار حامية ) أي حارة شديدة الحر , قوية اللهيب و السعير , قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ( نار بني آدم التي توقدون جزء من سبعين من نار جهنم ) قالوا : يا رسول الله , إن كانت لكافية , فقال ( إنها فضّلت عليها بتسعة و ستين جزءا ) رواه البخاري , و في بعض ألفاظه ( إنها فضلت عليها بتسعة و ستين جزءا , كلهن مثل حرّها ) رواه البخاري و مسلم , و رواه الإمام أحمد و زاد عليه ( و ضربت بالبحر مرتين , و لولا ذلك ما جعل الله فيها منفعة لأحد ) صححه الشيخ الألباني .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة العاديات

 مكية و آياتها إحدى عشر آية

( و العاديات ضبحا ) يقسم الله تعالى بالخيل إذا أجريت في سبيله فعدت عدوا بليغا قويا , يصدر عنه الضبح , و هو صوت نفسها في صدرها عند اشتداد العَدْو .

( فالموريات قدحا ) يعني اصطكاك نعالها للصخر فتقدح منه النار و تسمى نار الحباحب .

( فالمغيرات صبحا ) أي جماعات الخيل يركبها فرسانها للإغارة على العدو بها صباحا , و الإغارة صباحا أمر أغلبي , قال الشهاب : ... و تخصيص الصبح , لأن الغارة كانت معتادة فيه , أي مباغتة العدو .

( فأثرن به نقعا ) أي فأهجن بذلك الوقت غبارا من الإثارة , قال الشهاب : و ذكر إثارة الغبار , للإشارة إلى شدة العَدْوِ و كثرة الكرّ و الفرّ .

( فوسطن به جمعا ) فتوسطت جمع العدو و كتائبه لقتال أعداء الله الكافرين بالله و آياته و لقائه المفسدين في الأرض بالشرك و المعاصي .

( إن الإنسان لربّه لكنود ) المراد من الإنسان الكافر و الجاهل بربّه تعالى الذي لم تتهذب روحه بمعرفة الله و محابه و مكارهه و لم يُزَك نفسه بفعل المحاب و ترك المكاره , هذا الإنسان أقسم تعالى على أنه كفور لربه تعالى و لنعمه عليه أي شديد الكفر كثيره بذكر المصائب و يعشر بها و يصرخ لها و يصر عليها وينسى النعم و الفواضل عليه فلايذكرها و لا يشكر الله تعالى عليها , فالكنود الكفور .
و قد فسر السلف الكنود بالهلوع و الجحود و الجهول و الحقود و المَنوع .

( و إنه على ذلك لشهيد ) أي إن الإنسان على ما يعرف من نفسه من المنع و الكند لشاهد بذلك , لا يجحده و لا ينكره , لأن ذلك أمر بيِّن واضح . و يحتمل أن الضمير عائد إلى الله تعالى أي : إن العبد لربه لكنود , و الله شهيد على ذلك , ففيه الوعيد , و التهديد الشديد , لمن هو لربه كنود , بأن الله عليه شهيد .

( و إنه لحب الخير لشديد ) أي و إنه لحب المال و الدنيا و إيثارها , لقويّ , و حبه لذلك , هو الذي أوجب له ترك الحقوق الواجبة عليه , قدم شهوة نفسه على حق ربه , و كلُّ هذا لأنه قصر نظره على هذه الدار , و غفل عن الآخرة .
 و سمّي المال خيرا تسمية عرفية إذ تعارف الناس على ذلك , كما أنه خير من حيث أنه يحصل به الخير الكثير إذا أنفق في مرضاة الله تعالى .

( أفلا يعلم إذا بُعثر ما في القبور ) أخرج ما فيها من الأموات , لحشرهم و نشورهم .

( و حُصّل ما في الصدور ) أي أظهر و أبرز ما في صدورهم و نفوسهم من أسرارهم و نياتهم المكتومة فيها , من خير أو شر , فصار السر علانية , و الباطن ظاهرا , و بان على وجوه الخلق نتيجة أعمالهم .
قال الرازي :  ( و إنما خص أعمال القلوب بالتحصيل دون أعمال الجوارح , لأن أعمال الجوارح تابعة لأعمال القلوب , فإنه لولا البواعث و الإرادات في القلوب , لما حصلت أفعال الجوارح , و لذلك جعلها تعالى الأصل في الذم فقال " ءاثم قلبه " و الأصل في المدح فقال " وَجِلَت قلوبهم " )

( إنّ ربهم بهم يومئذ لخبير ) أي العالم بجميع ما كانوا يصنعون و يعملون و مجازيهم عليه أوفر الجزاء , و لا يظلم مثقال ذرة . فلو علم الكفور من الناس المحب للمال هذا و أيقنه لعدّل من سلوكه و أصلح من اعتقاده و من أقواله و أعماله فالآيات دعوة إلى مراقبة الله تعالى بعد الإيمان و الإستقامة على طاعته .
 و خُص خُبره بذلك اليوم , مع أنه خبير بهم في كل وقت , لأن المراد بذلك , الجزاء بالأعمال , الناشئ عن علم الله و اطلاعه .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة الزلزلة

سورة الزلزلة مدنية و آياتها ثماني آيات

و تسمى سورة الزلزال لوجود لفظ الزلزال فيها و هو قوله تعالى " إذا زلزلت الأرض زلزالها " .

في هذه السورة يخبر الله تعالى عما يكون يوم القيامة , و أن الأرض تتزلزل و ترتجف حتى يسقط ما عليها من بناء و عَلَم . فتندك جبالها , و تُسوّى تلالها , و تكون قاعا صفصفا لا عوج فيه و لا أمت , و هذا الإخبار جاء مجملا إذ المقصود تقرير البعث و الجزاء ليعمل الناس بما ينجيهم من النار و يدخلهم الجنة .

( إذا زلزلت الأرض زلزالها ) أي أصابها ذلك الزلزال الشديد و الإهتزاز الرهيب , فهي الرجة التي لا غاية و راءها .

( و أخرجت الأرض أثقالها ) أي قذفت ما في باطنها من كنوز و دفائن و أموات و غير ذلك , لشدة الزلزلة , و تشقق ظهرها - كقوله تعالى " يا أيها النّاس اتقوا ربكم إنّ زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم " - وكقوله تعالى " و إذا الأرض مُدّت و ألقت ما فيها و تخلّت " .

( و قال الإنسان مالها ) أي قال من يكون من الإنسان شاهدا لهذا الزلزال ما لهذه الأرض رجّت هذه الرجة الهائلة , و بعثر ما فيها من الأثقال المدفونة .
 و " مالها " استفهام ناشئ عن دهشة و حيرة للمفاجأة .

( يومئذ تحدّث أخبارها ) أي تشهد على العاملين بما عملوا على ظهرها من خير و شر - بلسان القال أو الحال - فإن الأرض من جملة الشهود الذين يشهدون على العباد بأعمالهم . 
و هي في هذا الإخبار مأمورة لقوله تعالى ( بأن ربك أوحى لها ) أي أمرها أن تخبر بما عمل عليها , فلاتعصي لأمره .

( يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتا ) أي يوم تزلزل الأرض و تهتز للنفخة الثانية نفخة يصدر الناس فيها أشتاتا ,  ينصرفون عن مراقدهم إلى موطن حسابهم و جزائهم , متفرقين سعداء و أشقياء .

( ليروا أعمالهم ) ليريهم الله ما عملوا من الحسنات و السيئات , و يريهم جزاءه موفرا , فالحسنة تورث الجنة و السيئة تورث النار .

( فمن يعمل مثقال ذرّة خيرا يره , و من يعمل مثقال ذرّة شرّا يره ) فمن عمل في الدنيا وزن ذرة من خير , يرى ثوابه هنالك - و الذرة النملة الصغيرة و هي مَثل في الصغر , و قيل الذر هو الهباء الذي يُرى في ضوء الشمس إذا دخلت من نافذة - و من كان عمل في الدنيا وزن ذرة من شر , يرى جزاءه ثَمَّة إلا أن يعفو الجبار عز وجل , و بما أن الكفر مانع من دخول الجنة فإن الكافر إذا عمل حسنة في الدنيا يرى جزاءها في الدنيا , و ليس له في الآخرة شيء منها .
و هذا الجزاء شامل عام للخير و الشر كله , لأنه إذا رأى مثقال الذرة , التي هي أحقر الأشياء , و جوزي عليها فما فوق ذلك من باب أولى و أحرى , كما قال تعالى " يوم تجد كل نفس ما عملت من خير محضرا , و ما عملت من سوء تود لو أن بينها و بينه أمدا بعيدا " " ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا " .
و هذه الآية فيها غاية الترغيب في فعل الخير ولو قليلا , و الترهيب من فعل الشر و لو حقيرا .*

----------


## عالي الهمة

تابع أخي الكريم ...أثابك الله..

----------


## محمد العبادي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم .

----------


## عبدالحي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيكم و أحسن إليكم

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة البيّنة

و تسمى سورة القيّمة و سورة لم يكن و يقال سورة المنفكين و سورة البرية و هي سورة مدنية عدد آياتها ثمان .

( لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب و المشركين ) أهل الكتاب هم اليهود و النصارى , و المشركون هم : عبدة الأوثان و النيران من العرب و من العجم .
 فعنوان المشركين لا يتناول أهل الكتاب في عرف القرآن , بل هو خاص بالوثنيين , أعني من يدينون بالإشراك و تعدد الأرباب , فأهل الكتاب لا يتناولهم ذلك العنوان و إن دخل في عقائدهم الشرك , لأنه دخيل لا أصيل , و لذلك ينفرون من وصمة الشرك , و بسببه حل النكاح منهم دون الوثنيين .

( منفكين ) منتهين عن كفرهم و ضلالهم الذين هم عليه أي : لا يزالون في غيهم و ضلالهم , لا يزيدهم مرور السنين إلا كفرا .

( حتى تأتيهم البيّنة ) أي الحجة القاطعة و البرهان الساطع و هي هنا النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم .

و المعنى الإجمالي لهذه الآية ( لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب و المشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البيّنة ) أن هؤلاء لم يكونوا منفصلين عمّا هم عليه من الديانة تاركين لها إلى غاية مجيء البينة لهم , فلما جاءتهم البينة و هي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و كتابه انفكوا أي انقسموا فمنهم من آمن بمحمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و كتابه و الدين الإسلامي و منهم من كفر فلم يؤمن .

( رسول من الله ) أي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم . أرسله الله يدعو الناس إلى الحق , و أنزل عليه كتابا يتلوه , ليعلم الناس الحكمة و يزكيهم , و يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور .

( يتلو صحفا مطهرة ) و هي صحف القرآن المطهرة من الخلط و حشو المدلسين , فلهذا تنبعث منها أشعة الحق حتى يعرفه طالبوه و منكروه معا .

( فيها كتب قيمة ) قال ابن جرير : أي في الصحف المطهرة كتب من الله قيمة عادلة مستقيمة , ليس فيها خطأ , لأنها من عند الله عز وجل . قال الله تعالى " لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه و لا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد " . و الكتب التي في صحف القرآن و مصاحفه , إما أن تكون هي ما صح من كتب الأولين كموسى و عيسى و غيرهما , مما حكاه الله في كتابه عنهم , فإنه لم يأت منها إلا بما هو قوي سليم , و قد ترك حكاية ما لبّس فيه المتلبسون إلا أن يكون ذكره لبيان بطلانه , و لهذا لم يجد الجاحدون لرسالته عليه السلام من أهل الكتاب سبيلا إلى إنكار الحق , و إنما فضلوا عليه غيره . أو هي سور القرآن , فإن كل سورة من سوره كتاب قويم , فصحف القرآن أو صحائفه و أوراقهمصحفه تحتوي على سور من القرآن هي كتب قيمة .

( و ما تفرّق الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلاّ من بعد ماجاءتهم البينة ) أي اليهود و النصارى إلا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة و هي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و كتابه إذ كانوا قبل البعثة المحمدية متفقين على انتظار نبيّ آخر الزمان و أنه النبيّ الخاتم للنبوات فلما جاءهم تفرقوا فآمن بعض و كفر بعض .

( و ما أمروا ) أي و الحال أن أهل الكتاب ما أمروا بلسان أنبيائهم و كتبهم , و كذا في القرآن و على لسان نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ( إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين ) أي قاصدين بجميع عباداتهم الظاهرة و الباطنة وجه الله , و طلب الزلفى لديه .

( حنفاء ) مُعرضين مائلين عن سائر الأديان المخالفة لدين التوحيد .

( و يقيموا الصلاة ) بأن يؤدوها في أوقاتها بشروطها و أركانها و آدابها .

( و يؤتوا الزكاة ) أي بصرفها في مصارفها التي عينها الله تعالى .

و خصّ الصلاة و الزكاة بالذكر مع أنهما داخلان في قوله تعالى " ليعبدوا الله مخلصين " لفضلهما و شرفهما , و كونهما العبادتين اللتين من قام بهما قام بجميع شرائع الدين .

( و ذلك دين القيمة )
" و ذلك " أي التوحيد و الإخلاص في الدين , هو " دين القيمة " أي الدين المستقيم , الموصل إلى جنات النعيم , و ما سواه فطرق موصلة إلى الجحيم .
و قد استدل كثير من الأئمة , كالزهري و الشافعي , بهذه الآية الكريمة على أن الأعمال داخلة في الإيمان , و لهذا قال " و ما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدّين حُنفاء و يقيموا الصلاة و يؤتوا الزكاة و ذلك دين القيّمة " .

( إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب و المشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها أولئك هم شر البريّة ) بعد أن بيّن الدين الحق المنجي من العذاب و الموجب للنعيم و هو الدين الإسلامي أخبر تعالى أن من كفر به من أهل الكتاب و من المشركين هم في نار جهنم خالدين فيها هذا حكم الله فيهم لكفرهم بالحق و إعراضهم عنه بعد ما جاءتهم البيّنة و عرفوا الطريق و تنكبوه رضا بالباطل و اقتناعا بالكفر و الشرك بدل الإيمان و التوحيد هؤلاء الكفرة الفجرة هم شر الخليقة كلها .

( إن الذين ءامنوا ) أي بالله و رسوله محمد صلوات الله عليه ( و عملوا الصالحات ) من بذل النفس في سبيل الجهاد للحق , و بذل المال في أعمال البر , مع القيام بفرائض العبادات , و الإخلاص في سائر ضروب المعاملات , لأن إذعانهم الصحيح ووجدانهم لذة معرفة الحق , ملّكت الحق قيادهم , فعملوا الأعمال الصالحة ( أولئك هم خير البريّة ) أي أفضل الخليقة . لأنهم بمتابعة الحق عند معرفته بالدليل القائم عليه , قد حققوا لأنفسهم معنى الإنسانية التي شرفهم الله بها , و بالعمل الصالح , قد حفظوا نظام الفضيلة الذي جعله الله قوام الوجود الإنسانيّ , و هَدوا غيرهم بحسن الأسوة إلى مثل ما هُدوا إليه من الخير و السعادة .
و قد استدل بهذه الآية أبو هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه و طائفة من العلماء , على تفضيل المؤمنين من البرية على الملائكة .

( جزاؤهم عند ربهم ) أي يوم القيامة .

( جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ) أي بساتين إقامة دائما - تجري من تحتها الأنهار - لا يخرجون منها و لا يموتون أبدا .

( رضي الله عنهم و رضوا عنه ) رضي الله عنهم بسبب إيمانهم و طاعتهم و رضوا عنه , لأنهم بحسن يقينهم يرتاحون إلى امتثال ما يأمر به في الدنيا , فهم راضون عنه , ثم إذا ذهبوا إلى نعيم الآخرة , وجدوا من فضل الله ما لا محل للسخط معه , فهم راضون عن الله في كل حال .

( ذلك لمن خشية ربه ) أي هذا الجزاء حاصل لمن خشي الله و اتقاه حق تقواه , و عبده كأنه يراه , قد علم أنه إن لم يره فإنه يراه , و إن عصاه يوما تاب و إن أخطأ رجع حتى مات و هو على الطاعة لا على المعصية .
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ

فائدة : الخشية الموجبة لهذا النعيم المقيم هي ثمرة العلم إذ لا خشية بلا علم قال تعالى " إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء " فلذا وجب طلب العلم و هو العلم بالله و محابه و مكارهه ووعده ووعيده إذ ها هو العلم الذي يثمر الخشية .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة القدر

مكية و آياتها خمس آيات

( إنّا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر ) أي أنزلنا القرآن على قلب خاتم النبيين , بمعنى ابتدأنا إنزاله في ليلة القدر , و هي الليلة المباركة التي قال الله عز و جل " إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة " و هي من شهر رمضان , كما قال تعالى " شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن " .
قال ابن عباس و غيره : أنزل الله القرآن جملة من اللوح المحفوظ إلى بيت العزّة من السماء الدنيا , ثم نزل مفصلا بحسب الوقائع في ثلاث و عشرين سنة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم .
و سميت ليلة القدر لعظم قدرها و فضلها عند الله , و لأنه يقدر فيها ما يكون في العام من الآجال و الأرزاق و المقادير القدرية .

( و ما أدراك ما ليلة القدر ) أي أن شأنها جليل و مقدارها عظيم .

( ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر ) أي تعادل من فضلها ألف شهر , فالعمل الذي يقع فيها , خير من العمل في ألف شهر خالية منها , و هذا مما تتحير فيه الألباب , و تندهش له العقول , حيث منّ تبارك و تعالى على هذه الأمة الضعيفة القوة و القوى , بليلة يكون العمل فيها يقابل و يزيد على ألف شهر , يعني ثلاث و ثمانون سنة و أربعة أشهر .
و لما كانت ليلة القدر تعدل عبادتها عبادة ألف شهر , ثبت في الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال " من قام ليلة القدر إيمانا و احتسابا غفر له ما تقدّم من ذنبه " .

( تنزّل الملائكة و الروح فيها بإذن ربّهم ) أي يكثر تنزّل الملائكة في هذه الليلة لكثرة بركتها , و الملائكة يتنزلون مع تنزل البركة و الرحمة , كما يتنزلون عند تلاوة القرآن و يحيطون بحلق الذكر , و يضعون أجنحتهم لطالب العلم بصدق تعظيما له . و أما الروح فقيل : المراد به هاهنا جبريل عليه السلام , فيكون من باب عطف الخاص على العام , و قيل : هم ضرب من الملائكة . كما تقدم في سورة النبأ , و الله أعلم .

( من كل أمر ) قال قتادة و غيره : تقضى فيها الأمور , و تقدر الآجال و الأرزاق , كما قال تعالى " فيها يُفرق كل أمر حكيم " .

( سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر ) أي سالمة من كل آفة و شر , إذ هي كلها خير من غروب الشمس إلى طلوع فجرها إنها كلها سلام , سلام الملائكة على العابدين من المؤمنين و المؤمنات و سلامة من كل شر . و الحمد لله الذي جعلنا من أهلها .

و من تحرى ليلة القدر فليتحرها في الوتر من العشر الأواخر , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " تحرّوا ليلة القدر في الوتر من العشر الأواخر من رمضان " رواه البخاري و مسلم , و اللفظ للبخاري .
و قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إذا دخل العشر , أحيا الليل , و أيقظ أهله , و شد المئزر " رواه البخاري و مسلم , و لمسلم عنها " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يجتهد في العشر ما لا يجتهد في غيره " . 
و ليجعل دعاءه " اللهم إنّك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني " لما رواه الإمام أحمد عن عائشة قالت : يا رسول الله , إن وافقت ليلة القدر فما أدعو ؟ قال : قولي " اللهم إنّك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني " صححه الألباني .
و ليلة القدر هذه باقية في كل سنة إلى قيام الساعة .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة العلق

مكية و آياتها تسع عشرة آية

( إقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق , خلق الإنسان من علق , إقرأ و ربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم , علّم الإنسان ما لم يعلم )

عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها قالت ( كان أوّل ما بُدئ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من الوحي الرؤيا الصادقة في النوم , فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح , ثمّ حبب إليه الخلاء فكان يخلو بغار حراء يتحنّث فيه الليالي أولات العدد , قبل أن يرجع إلى أهله , و يتزوّد لذلك , ثم يرجع إلى خديجة فيتزود لمثلها , حتى فَجَئَهُ الحق و هو في غار حراء , فجاءه الملك فقال : إقرأ . قال ما أنا بقارئ , قال فأخذني فغطّني حتى بلغ مني الجَهد . ثم أرسلني فقال : إقرأ . قال قلت : ما أنا بقارئ . قال فأخذني فغطّني الثانية حتى بلغ منّي الجهد , ثم أرسلني فقال : إقرأ . فقلت : ما أنا بقارئ . فأخذني فغطّني الثالثة حتى بلغ منّي الجهد . ثم أرسلني فقال :  " إقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق , خلق الإنسان من علق , إقرأ و ربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم , علّم الإنسان ما لم يعلم " فرجع بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ترجف بوادره ...) رواه البخاري و مسلم و غيرهما و اللفظ لمسلم . فأول شيء نزل من القرآن الكريم هذه الآيات الكريمات المباركات , و هنّ أول رحمة رحم الله بها العباد , و أول نعمة أنعم الله بها عليهم .

( إقرأ باسم ربك ) يأمر الله تعالى رسوله أن يقرأ بادئا قراءته بذكر اسم ربّه أي باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

( الذي خلق ) أي خلق الخلق كله و خلق آدم من طين . قال أبو سعود : ووصف الرب بقوله تعالى " الذي خلق " لتذكير أول النعماء الفائضة عليه الصلاة و السلام منه تعالى , و التنبيه على أن من قدر على خلق الإنسان على ما هو عليه من الحياة و ما يتبعها من الكمالات العلمية و العملية , من مادة لم تشم رائحة الحياة فضلا عن سائر الكمالات , قادر على تعليم القراءة للحيّ العالم المتكلم .

( خلق الإنسان من علق )
" خلق الإنسان " من أولاد آدم عليه السلام .
" من علق " و العلق اسم جمع واحدة علقة , و هي قطعة من الدم غليظة , كانت في الأربعين يوما الأولى في الرحم نطفة ثم تطورت إل علقة تعلق بجدار الرحم ثم تتطور في أربعين يوما مضغة لحم , ثم إما أن يؤذن بتخلقها فتخلق و إما لا فيطرحها الرحم قطعة لحم . 
و تخصيص خلق الإنسان بالذكر من بين سائر المخلوقات , لاستقلاله ببدائع الصنع و التدبير و تفخيما لشأنه , إذ هو أشرفها و إليه التنزيل , و هو المأمور بالقراءة , قال الإمام : و من كان قادرا على أن يخلق من الدم الجامد إنسانا , و هو الحيّ الناطق الذي يسود بعلمه على سائر المخلوقات الأرضية , و يسخرها لخدمته , يقدر أن يجعل من الإنسان الكامل مثل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قارئا , و إن لم يسبق له تعلم القراءة , و جاء بهذه الآية بعد سابقتها ليزيد المعنى تأكيدا , كأنه يقول لمن كرر القول أنه ليس بقارئ : أيقن أنك قد صرت قارئا بإذن ربك الذي أوجد الكائنات , و ما القراءة إلا واحدة منها .

( إقرأ و ربك الأكرم ) أي كثير الكرم و الإحسان , واسع الجود , الذي من كرمه أن علم بالعلم , قال الإمام : ... أن الله أكرم من كل من يرتجى منه الإعطاء , فيسير عليه أن يفيض عليك هذه النعمة , نعمة القراءة , من بحر كرمه , ثم أراد أن يزيده اطمئنانا بهذه الموهبة الجديدة , فوصف مانحها بأنه " الذي علّم بالقلم "  .

( الذي علم بالقلم ) أي أفهم الناس بواسطة القلم كما أفهمهم بواسطة اللسان , و القلم آلة جامدة لا حياة فيها , و لا من شأنها في ذاتها الإفهام , فالذي جعل من الجماد الميت الصامت آلة للفهم و البيان , ألا يجعل منك قارئا مبيّنا و تاليا معلما و أنت إنسان كامل ؟؟ ثم أراد أن يقطع الشبهة من نفسه , و يبعد عنه استغراب أن يقرأ و لم يكن قارئا , فقال " علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم " .

( علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم ) أي إن الذي صدر أمره بأن تكون قارئا و أوجد فيك ملكة القراءة و التلاوة , و سيبلغك فيها مبلغا لم يبلغه سواك , هو الذي علم الإنسان جميع ما هو متمتع به من العلم , و كان في بدء خلقه لا يعلم شيئا , فهل يستغرب من هذا المعلّم الذي ابتدأ العلم للإنسان و لم يكن سبق له علم بالمرة , أن يعلمك القراءة و عندك كثير من العلوم سواها و نفسك مستعدة بها لقبول غيرها .

( كلاّ إن الإنسان ليطغى أن رآه استغنى ) أي حقّا إن الإنسان ليتجاوز حدّه و يستكبر على ربه , غذا رأى نفسه قد استغنى بماله أو ولده أو سلطانه أو بالكلّ و ما أصبح في حاجة إلى غيره , فيتجاوز حدّ الآداب و العدل و الحق و العرف فيتكبر و يظلم و يمنع الحقوق و يحتقر الضعفاء و يسخر بغيره . و أبو جهل كان مضرب المثل في هذا الوصف وصف الطغيان حتى قيل إنه فرعون هذه الأمة .
كذلك دلالة هذا الكلام فيه ردعا للإنسان الذي قابل تلك النعم بالكفران و الطغيان , أي ما هكذا ينبغي أن يكون الإنسان ينعم عليه ربه بتسوية خلقه و تعليمه ما لم يكن يعلم و إنعامه بما لا كفء له , ثم يكفر بربه الذي فعل به ذلك و يطغى عليه أن رآه استغنى .

( إنّ إلى ربك الرّجعى ) أي إلى الله المصير و المرجع في الآخرة , قال أبو سعود : تهديد للطاغي و تحذير له من عاقبة الطغيان .

( أرأيت الذي ينهى عبدا إذا صلى ) نزلت في أبي جهل , لعنه الله , توعد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم على الصلاة عند البيت . روى البخاري عن ابن عباس : قال أبو جهل : لئن رأيت محمدا يصلي عند الكعبة لأطأن على عنقه , فبلغ النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم , فقال " لئن فعله لأخذته الملائكة " . و روى مسلم عن أبي هريرة , قال : قال أبو جهل : هل يُعَفِّر محمد وجهه بين أظهركم ؟ قال فقيل : نعم . فقال : و اللاّت و العزّى ! لئن رأيته يفعل ذلك لأطأنّ على رقبته , أو لأعفّرنّ وجهه في التراب . قال فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و هو يصلّي. زعم ليَذأ على رقبته . قال فما فَجِئَهم منه إلاّ و هو ينكص على عقبيه و يتّقي بيديه . قال فقيل له : مالك ؟ فقال : إنّ بيني و بينه لخندقا من نار و هَوْلاً و أجنحة . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " لو دنا مني لاختطفته الملائكة عضوا عضوا " .

( أرأيت إن كان على الهدى أو أمر بالتقوى )
" أرأيت إن كان " أي المصلي الذي نُهي عن الصلاة و هو الرسول نفسه صلى الله عليه و سلم 
" على الهدى " على الطريق المستقيمة الموصلة إلى سعادة الدنيا و الآخرة و كرامتهما
" أو أمر بالتقوى " أي أمر غيره بما يتقي به عذاب الدنيا و الآخرة فهل يحسن أن ينهي من هذا وصفه ؟ أليس نهيه من أعظم المحادّة لله و المحاربة للحق ؟ فإن النهي لا يتوجه إلا لمن هو في نفسه على غير الهدى , أو كان يأمر غيره بخلاف التقوى .

( أرأيت إن كذّب و تولى ) أرأيت يا رسولنا إن كذب هذا الذي ينهى عبدا إذا صلى بالحق و الدين , و تولى عن الإيمان و الشرع , كيف يكون حاله يوم يلقى ربه ؟

( ألم يعلم بأن الله يرى ) أي : أما علم هذا الناهي لهذا المهتدي أن الله يراه و يسمع كلامه , و سيجازيه على فعله أتم الجزاء .

( كلاّ لئن لم ينته ) أي : لئن لم يرجع عما هو فيه من الشقاق و العناد .

( لنسفعا بالناصية ) أي لنأخذنّ بناصيته , أخذا عنيفا و لنسحبنه بها إلى النار . و السفع : القبض على الشيء وجذبه بشدة .

( ناصية كاذبة خاطئة ) يعني : ناصية أبي جهل كاذبة في مقالها خاطئة في فعلها .

( فليدع ناديه ) أي قومه و عشيرته و أهل مجلسه و أصحابه ليدعهم يستنصربهم .

( سندع الزبانية ) و هم ملائكة العذاب , حتى يعلم من يغلب : أحزبنا أو حزبه .

( كلا لاتطعه واسجد و اقترب )
" كلا لاتطعه " يا محمد , لاتطعه فيما ينهاك عنه من المداومة على العبادة و كثرتها , و صلّ حيث شئت و لا تباله , فإن الله حافظك و ناصرك , و هو يعصمك من الناس .
" و اسجد واقترب " أي صل لربك و قرب منه بالعبادة و تحبب إليه بالطاعة فإنها تُدني من رضاه و تقرب منه . روى الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال " أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه و هو ساجد , فأكثروا الدعاء " .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفسير سورة التّين

مكية و آياتها ثمان

( التين و الزيتون و طور سينين و هذا البلد الأمين ) أقسم الله تعالى بالتين و الزيتون , و هو الأرض المقدسة التي ينبت فيها ذلك , و منها بُعث المسيح عيسى بن مريم و أنزل عليه فيها الإنجيل , و أقسم بطور سيناء و هو الجبل الذي كلم الله موسى و ناداه فيه , من واديه الأيمن في البقعة المباركة من الشجرة , و أقسم بهذا البلد الأمين الذي جعله الله حرما آمنا و يتخطف الناس من حوله و هو مكة الذي أسكن فيها إبراهيم إبنه , و أمه هاجر فيه . و أرسل فيه محمدا صلى الله عليه و سلم . 
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى ( " و التين و الزيتون و طور سينين و هذا البلد الأمين " إقساما منه بالأمكنة الشريفة المعظمة الثلاثة , التي ظهر فيها نوره هذا , و أنزل فيها كتبه الثلاثة : التوراة و الإنجيل و القرآن ) .

( لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم ) تام الخلق , متناسب الأعضاء , منتصب القامة , لم يفقد مما يحتاج إليه ظاهرا أو باطنا شيئا , و مع هذه النعم العظيمة , التي ينبغي منه القيام بشكرها , فأكثر الخلق منحرفون عن شكر المنعم , مشتغلون باللهو و اللعب , قد رضوا لأنفسهم بأسافل الأمور , و سفاسف الأخلاق , فردهم الله إلى أسفل سافلين .

( ثم رددناه إلى أسفل سافلين ) أي جعلناه أسفل من سفل , و هم أصحاب النار , لعدم جريانه على موجب ما خلقناه عليه من الصفات التي لو عمل بمقتضاها لكان في أعلى عليين .

( إلا الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات فلهم أجر غير ممنون ) إلا من منّ الله عليه بالإيمان و العمل الصالح , و الأخلاق الفاضلة العالية , " فلهم " بذلك المنازل العالية و " أجر غير ممنون " أي غير مقطوع , بل لذات متوافرة , و أفراح متواترة , و نعم متكاثرة في أبدٍ لا يزول , ونعيم لا يحول .

( فما يكذبك بعد بالدين ) أي شيء يا ابن آدم يحملك على التكذيب بيوم الجزاء على الأعمال , و قد رأيت من آيات الله الكثيرة ما به يحصل لك اليقين , و من نعمه ما يوجب عليك أن لا تكفر بشيء مما أخبرك به .
و جُوِّز أن يكون الخطاب للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فيكون ذلك إنكار توبيخي للمكذبين له صلى الله عليه و سلم , بعدما ظهر لهم من دلائل صدقه و صحة مدعاه .

( أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين ) أي بأحكم من حكم في أحكامه الذي لا يجور و لا يظلم أحدا , و من عدله أن يقيم القيامة فينصف المظلم في الدنيا ممن ظلمه . قال أبو السعود " أي أليس الذي فعل ما ذكر بأحكم الحاكمين صنعا و تدبيرا , حتى يتوهم عدم الإعادة و الجزاء , و حيث استحال عدم كونه أحكم الحاكمين , تعين الإعادة و الجزاء , فالجملة تقرير لما قبلها "*

----------


## نضال مشهود

واصل بارك الله فيك !

----------


## عبدالحي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الشرح

مكية و آياتها ثمان آيات

( ألم نشرح لك صدرك ) أي نورناه و جعلناه فسيحا رحيبا واسعا لشرائع الدين و الدعوة إلى الله , و الإتصاف بمكارم الأخلاق , و الإقبال على الآخرة , و تسهيل الخيرات , فلم يكن ضيقا حرجا , لا يكاد ينقاد لخير , و لا تكاد تجده منبسطا .
 و كما شرح الله صدره كذلك جعل شرعه فسيحا واسعا سمحا سهلا لا حرج فيه و لا إصر و لا ضيق .

( ووضعنا عنك وزرك ) النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يكن له وزر حقيقة , لأنه كان محفوظا بحفظ الله تعالى فلم يسجد لصنم و لم يشرب خمرا و لم يقل أو يفعل إثما قط . 
فالأنبياء و الرسل معصومون من الكبائر , و من الصغائر على الراجح , إذا ماهي ذنوب الأنبياء ؟ قال العلماء : ذنوب الأنبياء هي ما كان خلاف الأولى عن اجتهاد يعني يجتهد و لا يصيب الأولى , مثلما اجتهد النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في أسرى بدر حيث قبل الفدية و أطلق سراحهم , فكان هذا اجتهاد , الله تعالى عاتبه عليه و قال " لولا كتاب من الله سبق لمسّكم فيما أخذتم عذاب عظيم " قاله الشيخ عبد العظيم بدوي في الدقيقة 53:01 .

( الذي أنقض ظهرك ) قال غير واحد من السلف  أي أثقلك حمله . و الإنقاض : حصول النقيض و هو صوت فقرات الظهر , و قيل : صوت الجمل أو الرحل أو المركوب إذا ثقل عليه . فالإنقاض التثقيل في الحمل حتى يسمع له نقيض , أي صوت . 

( و رفعنا لك ذكرك ) أي : أعلينا قدرك , و جعلنا لك الثناء الحسن العالي , الذي لم يصل إليه أحد من الخلق , فلا يذكر الله إلا ذكر معه رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم , كما في الدخول في الإسلام , و في الأذان و الإقامة و الخطب , و غير ذلك من الأمور التي أعلى الله بها ذكر رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم . و له في قلوب أمته من المحبة و الإجلال و التعظيم ما ليس لأحد غيره , بعد الله تعالى , فجزاه الله عن أمته أفضل ما جزى نبيا عن أمته .

( فإن مع العسر يسرا إن مع العسر يسرا ) بشارة عظيمة , أنه كلما وجد عسر و إن بلغ من الصعوبة ما بلغ فإنه في آخره التيسير الملازم له , حتى لو دخل العسر جحر ضب لدخل عليه اليسر فأخرجه , كما قال تعالى " سيجعل الله بعد عسر يسرا " .
و تعريف " العسر " في الآيتين , يدل على أنه واحد , و تنكير " اليسر " يدل على تكراره , فلن يغلب عسر يسرين .

( فإذا فرغت فانصب ) إذا فرغت من أمور الدنيا و أشغالها و قطعت علائقها , فانصب في العبادة , و قم إليها نشيطا فارغ البال , و أخلص لربك النية و الرغبة . و عن ابن مسعود : إذا فرغت من الفرائض فانصب في قيام الليل . و قال ابن عباس " فإذا فرغت فانصب " : يعني في الدعاء . و قال زيد بن أسلم و الضحاك " فإذا فرغت " أي : من الجهاد " فانصب " أي في العبادة .

( و إلى ربك فارغب ) إرغب بعد كل عمل تقوم به في مثوبة ربك و عطائه و ما عنده من الفضل و الخير إذ هو الذي تعمل له و تنصب من أجله فلاترغب في غيره و لا تطلب سواه .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الضحى

مكية و آياتها إحدى عشر آية

عن جندب بن سفيان رضي الله عنه قال " اشتكى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فلم يقم ليلتين أو ثلاثا فجاءت امرأة فقالت يا محمد إنّي لأرجو أن يكون شيطانك قد تركك لم أره قد قربك منذ ليلتين أو ثلاثا فأنزل الله عز وجل ( و الضحى و الليل إذا سجى ماودّعك ربّك و ما قلى ) " رواه البخاري و مسلم . و المرأة هي أم جميل العوراء إمرأة أبي لهب .
قلت ( عبد الحي ) : و روى مسلم أيضا عن جندب أنه قال : " أبطأ جبريل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم , فقال المشركون : قد وُدِّع محمد , فأنزل الله عزّ و جل ( و الضحى و الليل إذا سجى ماودّعك ربّك و ما قلى ) "

( و الضحى و الليل إذا سجى )
" الضحى " هو أول النهار من طلوع الشمس و ارتفاعها قيد رمح إلى ما قبل الزوال بقليل .
" و الليل إذا سجى " أي اشتدّ ظلامه
و معنى الآية : أن الله تعالى أقسم بالنهار إذا انتشر ضياؤه بالضحى , و بالليل إذا سجى و ادلهمّت ظلمته , على اعتناء الله برسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم .

( ما ودّعك ربك ) أي ما تركك منذ اعتنى بك , و لا أهملك منذ رباك و رعاك , بل لم يزل يربيك أحسن تربية , و يعليك درجة بعد درجة

( و ما قلى ) و ما أبغضك , و القالي : المبغض , يعني ما هجرك عن بغض .

( و للآخرة خير لك من الأولى ) قال ابن جرير : " أي و للدار الآخرة , و ما أعد الله لك فيها , خير لك من الدار الدنيا و ما فيها " . 
لهذا كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أزهد الناس في الدنيا , و أعظمهم لها إطراحا . و قال القاضي : " أو : لنهاية أمرك خير من بدايته ". فلم يزل صلى الله عليه و سلم في درج المعالي , و يمكن له الله دينه , و ينصره على أعدائه , و يسدد له أحواله , حتى مات , و قد وصل إلى حال لا يصل إليها الأولون و الآخرون , من الفضائل و النعم و قرة العين , و سرور القلب .

( و لسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى ) أي يعطيك من فواضل نعمه في العقبى حتى ترضى , و هذه عدّة كريمة شاملة لما أعطاه الله تعالى في الدنيا من كمال النفس و علوم الأولين و الآخرين , و ظهور الأمر و إعلاء الدين , بالفتوح الواقعة في عصره عليه الصلاة و السلام , و في أيام خلفائه الراشدين و غيرهم من ملوك الإسلام , و فشوّ دعوته في مشارق الأرض و مغاربها , و لما ادخر له من الكرامات التي لا يعلمها إلا الله تعالى , و بالجملة , فهذه الآية جامعة لوجوه الكرامة و أنواع السعادة و شتات الإنعام في الدارين , حيث أجمله ووكله إلى رضاه و هذا غاية الإحسان و الإكرام .

ثم قال تعالى يعدد نعمه على عبده و رسوله محمد , صلوات الله و سلامه عليه :  ( ألم يجدك يتيما فآوى ) و ذلك أن أباه تُوفي و هو حَمل في بطن أمه , و قيل : بعد أن ولد , عليه السلام , ثم توفيت أمه آمنة بنت وهب و له من العمر ست سنين , ثم كان في كفالة جده عبد المطلب إلى أن توفي و له من العمر ثماني سنين , فكفله عمه أبو طالب , ثم لم يزل يحوطه و ينصره و يَرفع من قدره و يُوقّره , و يكفّ عنه أذى قومه بعد أن ابتعثه الله على رأس أربعين سنة من عمره , هذا و أبو طالب على دين قومه من عبادة الأوثان , و كل ذلك بقدر الله و حُسن تدبيره , إلى أن تُوفي أبو طالب قبل الهجرة بقليل , فأقدم عليه سفهاء قريش و جُهالهم , فاختار الله له الهجرة من بين أظهرهم إلى بلد الأنصار من الأوس و الخزرج , كما أجرى الله سُنَّته على الوجه الأتم و الأكمل , فلما وصل إليهم أوَوه و نَصروه و حاطوه و قاتلوا بين يديه , رضي الله عنهم أجمعين , و كل هذا من حفظ الله له و عنايته به .

( ووجدك ضالا فهدى ) أي غافلا عما أوحاه إليك من الهدى و الفرقان , فهداك إليه و جعلك إماما له , كما في آية " ما كنت تدري ما الكتاب و لا الإيمان " قال الشهاب : فالضلال مستعار من " ضل في طريقه " إذا سلك طريقا غير موصلة لمقصده لعدم ما يوصله للعلوم النافعة , من طريق الإكتساب .

( ووجدك عائلا ) أي فقيرا ( فأغنى ) فأغناك بمال خديجة الذي وهبته إياه , أو بما حصل لك من ربح التجارة , ثم بما فتح الله عليك من البلدان , التي جبيت لك أموالها و خراجها , فجمع له بين مقامي , الفقير الصابر و الغني الشاكر , صلوات الله و سلامه عليه .

( فأمام اليتيم فلا تقهر ) كما كنت يتيما فآواك الله فلا تقهر اليتيم , و لا تذله و تنهره و تهنه , و لكن أحسن إليه و تلطفه به .

( و أما السائل فلا تنهر ) لا يصدر منك إلى السائل كلام يقتضي رده عن مطلوبه , بنهر و شراسة خلق , بل أعطه ما تيسر عندك أو ردّه بمعروف و إحسان , و هذا يدخل فيه السائل للمال , و السائل للعلم , و لهذا كان المعلم مأمورا بحسن الخلق مع المتعلم , و مباشرته بالإكرام و التحنن عليه , فإن في ذلك معونة له على مقصده , و إكراما لمن كان يسعى في نفع العباد و البلاد .

( و أما بنعمة ربك فحدّث ) و النعم هذه تشمل الدينية و الدنيوية , فالدنيوية : كما كنت عائلا فقيرا فأغناك الله , فحدث بنعمة الله عليك و أوسع في البذل على الفقراء , أما الدينية : فاشكر نعمة الإيمان و الإحسان و الوحي و العلم و الفرقان و ذلك بالتحدث بها إبلاغا و تعليما و تربية و هداية .*

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك أخ  عبدالحي  ........... واصل ربي يحفظك 
وووووووووو

----------


## عبدالحي

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير و أحسن إليكم

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الليل

مكية و آياتها إحدى و عشرون آية 

( و الليل إذا يغشى ) أي يعم الخلق بظلامه .

 ( و النهار إذا تجلى ) ظهر بزوال ظلمة الليل أو تبين بطلوع الشمس .

و الليل و النهار هما آيتان من آيات الله الدالتان على ربوبيته تعالى الموجبة لألوهيته .

( و ما خلق الذكر و الأنثى ) و هو كقوله تعالى " و خلقناكم أزواجا " و كقوله تعالى " و من كل شيء خلقنا زوجين " .

( إن سعيكم لشتى ) أي إن عملكم أيها الناس لمختلف , منه الحسنات الموجبة للسعادة و الكمال في الدارين , و منه السيئات الموجبة للشقاء في الدارين - أي دار الدنيا و الآخرة - .

( فأما من أعطى ) أي أعطى ما أمر بإخراجه من العبادات المالية , كالزكوات , و الكفارات و النفقات , و الصدقات , و الإنفاق في وجوه الخير .

( و اتقى ) ما نُهي عنه , من المحرمات و المعاصي , على اختلاف أجناسها .

( و صدق بالحسنى ) أي صدّق ب " لا إله إلا الله " و ما دلت عليه , من جميع العقائد الدينية , و ما ترتب عليها من الجزاء الأخروي .

( فسنيسره لليسرى ) أي فسنهيئه و نوفقه للطريقة اليسرى , التي هي السلوك في طريق الحق , فنيسر له فعل كل خير , و نيسر له ترك كل شر , لأنه أتى بأسباب التيسير , فيسر الله له ذلك .

( و أما من بخل ) أي بالنفقة في سبيل الله , و منع ما وهب الله له من فضله من صرفه في الوجوه التي أمر الله بصرفه فيها. فلم يعط حق الله فيه و لم يتصدق متطوعا في سبيل الله .

( و استغنى ) بماله وولده و جاهه فلم يتقرب إلى الله تعالى بطاعته في ترك معاصيه و لا في أداء فرائضه , و لم ير نفسه مفتقرة غاية الإفتقار إلى ربها , الذي لا نجاة و لا فوز و لا فلاح , إلا بأن يكون هو محبوبها و معبودها , الذي تقصده و تتوجه إليه .

( و كذّب بالحسنى ) أي بوجود المثوبة للحسنى , لمن آمن الحق , لاسغنائه بالحياة الدنيا و احتجابه بها عن عالم الآخرة .

( فسنيسره للعسرى ) أي للطريقة العسرى المؤدية إلى الشقاء الأبدي , و هي العمل بما يكرهه الله تعالى و لا يرضاه من الذنوب و المعاصي و الآثام ليكون ذلك قائده إلى النار , قال الله تعالى " و نُقلّب أفئدتهم و أبصارهم  كما لم يؤمنوا به أوّل مرة و نذرهم في طغيانهم يعمهون " .

( و ما يغني عنه ماله إذا تردّى ) يخبر تعالى بأن من بخل و استغنى و كذب بالحسنى حفاظا على ماله و شحا به و بخلا أن ينفقه في سبيل ربه هذا المال لا يغني عنه شيئا يوم القيامة إذا ألقي به في نار جهنم فتردى ساقطا فيها على أم رأسه .

( إن علينا للهدى ) أي علينا بموجب قضائنا المبني على الحكم البالغة , حيث خلقنا الخلق للإصلاح في الأرض , أن نبين لهم طريق الهدى ليجتنبوا مواقع الردى , و قد فعل سبحانه ذلك بإرسال الرسل , و إنزال الكتب , و التمكين من الإستدلال و الإستبصار , بخلق العقل و هبة الإختيار .

( و إنّ لنا للأخرة و الأولى ) أي ملكا و خلقا , ليس له فيهما مشارك فليرغب الراغبون إليه في الطلب , و لينقطع رجاؤهم عن المخلوقين . و الآية أيضا فيها إشارة إلى تناهي عظمته و تكامل قهره و جبروته , و إن من كان كذلك , فجدير أن يبادر لطاعته و يحذر من معصيته .

( فأنذرتكم نارا تلظى ) أي تستعر و تتوقد . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " إن أهون أهل النار عذابا يوم القيامة رجل توضع في أخمص قدميه جمرتان يغلي منها دماغه " رواه البخاري . و الأخمص هو المتجافي من الرجل عن الأرض . و في رواية لمسلم " إن أهون أهل النار عذابا من له نعلان و شراكان من نار يغلي منهما دماغه كما يغلي المرجل , ما يرى أن أحدا أشد منه عذابا , و إنه لأهونهم عذابا " . و الشراك هو أحد سيور النعل , الذي يكون على وجهها و على ظهر القدم .

( لا يصلاها إلا الأشقى ) لا يدخلها و يصطلي بحرها خالدا فيها أبدا إلا الأشقى أي الأكثر شقاوة و هو المشرك , و قد يدخلها الشقي من أهل التوحيد و يخرج منها بتوحيده , حيث لم يكذب و لم يتول , و لكن فجر و عصى , و ما أشرك و ما تولى .

( الذي كذب ) بالحق الذي جاءه .

( و تولى ) عن آيات ربه و براهينها التي وضح أمرها و بهر نورها , عنادا و كفرا .

( و سيجنبها الأتقى ) أي و سيزحزح عن النار التقي النقي الأتقى , ثم فسره بقوله تعالى ( الذي يؤتي ماله يتزكى ) أي يصرف ماله في طاعة ربه , ليزكي نفسه و ماله و ما وهبه الله من دين و دنيا .

( و ما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى ) فهو ينفق ما ينفقه في سبيل الله خاصة و ليس ما ينفقه من أجل أن عليه لأحد من الناس فضلا أو يداً فهو يكافئه بها لا لا , و إنما هو ينفق ابتغاء رضا ربه تعالى لا غير .

( و لسوف يرضى ) و لسوف يرضى من اتصف بهذه الصفات .

 و قد ذكر غير واحد من المفسرين أن هذه الآيات نزلت في أبي بكر الصديق , حتى إن بعضهم حكى الإجماع من المفسرين على ذلك . و لا شك أنه داخل فيها , و أولى الأمة بعمومها , فإن لفظها لفظ العموم , و هو قوله تعالى " و سيجنبها الأتقى الذي يؤتي ماله يتزكى و ما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى " , و لكنه مقدم الأمة و سابقهم في جميع هذه الأوصاف و سائر الأوصاف الحميدة .*

----------


## لامية العرب

بارك الله فيك ياشيخ عبد الحي وأعلى منزلتك
 اللهم اجعل القران شفيعا لنا يوم نلقاك

----------


## عبدالحي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اللهم أمين و لكم بالمثل

جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الشمس

مكية و آياتها خمس عشرة آية 

أقسم الله تعالى بهذه الآيات العظيمة , على النفس المفلحة , و غيرها من النفوس الفاجرة , فقال :

( و الشمس و ضحاها ) قال ابن جرير : أقسم الله بالشمس و نهارها , لأن ضوء الشمس الظاهر هو النهار . قال الراغب " الضحى " انبساط الشمس و امتداد النهار , و به سمي الوقت . و حقيقته - كما قال الشهاب - تباعد الشمس عن الأفق المرئيّ و بروزها للناظرين . و قال الإمام : يقسم بالشمس نفسها ظهرت أو غابت لأنها خلق عظيم . و يقسم بضوئها لأنه مبعث الحياة و مجلي الهداية في عالمها الفخيم .

( و القمر إذا تلاها ) أي تبع الشمس في المنازل و النور . قال الإمام : و ذلك في الليالي البيض , من الليلة الثالثة عشرة من الشهر إلى السادسة عشرة . و هو قسم بالقمر عند امتلائه أو قربه مع الإمتلاء . إذ يضيء الليل كله مع غروب الشمس إلى الفجر . و هو قسم في الحقيقة بالضياء في طور آخر من أطواره , و هو ظهوره و انتشاره الليل كله .

( و النهار إذا جلاّها ) أي جلّى ما على وجه الأرض و أوضحه , و ذلك عند انتفاخ النهار و انبساطه , لأن الشمس تنجلي في ذلك الوقت تمام الإنجلاء .

( و الليل إذا يغشاها ) أي يغشي وجه الأرض , فيكون ما عليها مظلما .
فتعاقب الظلمة و الضياء , و الشمس و القمر , على هذا العالم , بانتظام و إتقان , و قيام لمصالح العباد , أكبر دليل على أنه الله بكل شيء عليم , و على كل شيء قدير , و أنه المعبود وحده , الذي كل معبود سواه فباطل .

( و السماء و ما بناها ) أي و من رفعها , و صيّرها بما فيها من الكواكب كالسقف أو القبة المحكمة المزينة المحيطة بنا .

( و الأرض و ما طحاها ) أي بسطها من كل جانب , لافتراشها و ازدراعها و الضرب في أكنافها , فتمكن الخلق حينئذ من الإنتفاع بها , بجميع وجوه الإنتفاع .

( و نفس و ما سواها ) أي خلقها سوية مستقيمة على الفطرة القويمة , كما قال تعالى " فأقم وجهك للدين حنيفا فطرت الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله " , و قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " كل مولود يولد على الفطرة , فأبواه يُهوّدانه أو يُنصِّرانه أو يُمَجِّسانه , كما تولد البهيمة بهيمة جَمعاء هل تحسون فيها من جدعاء ؟ " رواه البخاري و مسلم , و قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : " يقول الله عز و جل : إني خلقت عبادي حُنفاء فجاءَتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن دينهم " رواه مسلم .

( فألهمها فجورها و تقواها ) بين لها الخير و الشر , أي ما تعمله من الصالحات و ما تتجنّبه من المفسدات .

( قد أفلح من زكَّاها ) أي طهر نفسه من الذنوب , و نقّاها من العيوب , و رقّاها بطاعة الله , و علاّها بالعلم النافع و العمل الصالح .

( و قد خاب من دسّاها ) أي أخفى نفسه الكريمة , بالتدنس بالرذائل و الدنو من العيوب و الإقتراف للذنوب , و ترك ما يكملها و ينميها , و استعمال ما يشينها و يدسيها .

( كذّبت ثمود بطغواها ) أي بسبب طغيانها و ترفعها عن الحق و مجاوزتها الحدّ في الفجور , و عتوها على رسل الله . و المراد بهذا الإخبار إنذار قريش من خطر استمرارها على التكذيب , و تسلية للرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم و المؤمنين .

( إذ انبعث أشقاها ) أي أشقى القبيلة , هو قُدَار بن سالف عاقر الناقة , و هو أحمير ثمود , و هو الذي قال تعالى " فنادوا صاحبهم فتعاطى فعقر " . و كان هذا الرجل عزيزا فيهم شريفا في قومه نسيبا رئيسا مطاعا .

( فقال لهم رسول الله ) و هو صالح عليه السلام , محذّرا .

( ناقة الله و سقياها ) أي : احذروا ناقة الله أن تمسوها بسوء , و لا تعتدوا عليها في سقياها الذي اختصه الله به في يومها . و كان عليه السلام تقدم إليهم عن أمر الله أن للناقة شرب يوم و لهم شرب آخر , غير يوم الناقة . كما بينته آية الشعراء في قوله " هذه ناقة لها شرب و لكم شرب يوم معلوم و لا تمسوها بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب يوم عظيم " .

( فكذَّبوه ) أي : كذّبوه فيما جاءهم به سواء رسالته و دعوته إلى عبادة الله وحده , أو تحذيره لهم من حلول العذاب عليهم إنهم لمسوا الناقة بسوء .

( فعقروها ) أي قتلوها . قال في النهاية : أصل العقر ضرب قوائم البعير أو الشاة بالسيف و هو قائم , ثم اتسع حتى استعمل في القتل و الهلاك .
و ذلك أنهم أجمعوا على منعها الشرب و رضوا بقتلها . و عن رضا جميعهم قتلها قاتلها و عقرها من عقرها . و لذلك نسب التكذيب و العقر إلى جميعهم .

( فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم ) أهلكهم و أزعجهم بسبب كفرهم به و تكذيبهم رسوله و عقرهم ناقته , استهانة به و استخفاف بما بعث به . فأرسل عليهم الصيحة من فوقهم , و الرجفة من تحتهم , فأصبحوا جاثمين على ركبهم , لا تجد منهم داعيا و لا مجيبا .

( فسوّاها ) أي فسوى الدمدمة عليهم جميعا , فلم يفلت منهم أحد . فجعل العقوبة نازلة عليهم على السواء .

( و لا يخاف عقباها ) قال ابن عباس : لا يخاف الله من أحد تبعة , و كذا قال مجاهد و الحسن , و بكر بن عبد الله المزني , و غيرهم . فالله تعالى لا يخشى تبعة إهلاكهم لأنه العزيز الذي لا يغالب , و القاهر الذي لا يخرج عن قهره و تصرفه مخلوق , الحكيم في كل ما قضاه و شرعه .*

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبدالحي

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسر سورة البلد

مكية و آياتها عشرون آية 

( لا أقسم بهذا البلد ) يقسم الله تعالى بالبلد الأمين , الذي هو مكة المكرمة , أفضل البلدان على الإطلاق .

( و أنت حل بهذا البلد ) قال مجاهد : ما أصبت - يعني الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم - فيه فهو حلال لك , و قال قتادة : أنت به من غير حرج و لا إثم , و قال الحسن البصري : أحلها الله له ساعة من نهار . و هذا المعنى الذي قالوه قد ورد به الحديث المتفق على صحته : ( إن هذا البلد حرمه الله يوم خلق السموات و الأرض , فهو حرام بحرمة الله إلى يوم القيامة , لا يُعضَد شجره و لا يختلى خلاه , و إنما أحلت لي ساعة من نهار , و قد عادت حرمتها اليوم كحرمتها بالأمس , ألا فليبلغ الشاهد الغائب ) . و في لفظ آخر ( فإن أحد ترخَّص بقتال رسول الله فقولوا : إن الله أذن لرسوله و لم يأذن لكم ) رواه البخاري و مسلم .

( ووالد و ما ولد ) قال مجاهد و قتادة و سعيد بن جبير و الحسن البصري و غيرهم : يعني بالوالد آدم , و ما ولد ولده , قال ابن كثير : و هذا الذي ذهب إليه مجاهد و أصحابه حسن قوي , لأنه تعالى لما أقسم بأم القرى و هي المساكن أقسم بعده بالساكن , و هو آدم أبو البشر وولده . و اختار ابن جرير أنه عام في كل والد وولده , قال : و غير جائز أن يخص ذلك إلا بحجة يجب التسليم لها من خبر أو عقل , و لا خبر بخصوص ذلك و لا برهان , يجب التسليم له بخصوصه , فهو على عمومه كما عمه .

( لقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد ) أي في شدة , يكابد الأمور و بعالجها في أطواره كلها , من حمله إلى أن يستقر به القرار , إما في الجنة و إما في النار . 
و فيه تسلية للنّبي صلوات الله عليه , مما كان يكابده من قريش , من جهة أن الإنسان لم يخلق للراحة في الدنيا , و أن كل ما كان أعظم فهو أشد نصبا .

( أيحسب أن لن يقدر عليه أحد ) أي أن لن تقوم قيامة , و لن يقدر على مجازاته و قهره و غلبته , مع أن ما هو فيه من المكابدة يكفي لإيقاظه من غفلته و اعترافه بعجزه .

( يقول أهلكت مالا لُّبَدًا ) أي : كثير , بعضه فوق بعض . و سمى الله تعالى الإنفاق في الشهوات و المعاصي إهلاكا , لأنه لا ينتفع المنفق بما أنفق , و لا يعود عليه من إنفاقه إلا الندم و الخسار و التعب و القلة , لا كمن أنفق في مرضاة الله في سبيل الخير , فإن هذا قد تاجر مع الله , و ربح أضعافا أضعافا ما أنفق .

( أيحسب أن لم يره أحد ) أيحسب أن لم يطلع الله تعالى على باطنه و نيته , حين ينفق ماله في السمعة و الرياء و المباهاة لا على ما ينبغي في مراضي الله , بل قد رآه الله , و حفظ عليه أعماله , ووكل به الكرام الكاتبين , لكل ما عمله من خير و شر .

( ألم نجعل له عينين و لسانا و شفتين ) للجمال و البصر و النطق , و غير ذلك من المنافع الضرورية فيها . قال السيد المرتضى : هذا تذكير بنعم الله عليهم ... و ما تفضل به عليهم من الآلات التي يتوصلون بها إلى منافعهم , و يدفعون بها المضار عنهم .

( و هديناه النجدين ) أي بيّنا له طريق الخير و الشر , و السعادة و الشقاء , بما أودعناه في فطرته و بما أرسلنا به رسلنا و أنزلنا به كتبنا .
و نظير هذه الآية قوله تعالى " إنّا خلقنا الإنسان من نُطفة أمشاج نبتليه فجعلناه سميعا بصيرا . إنّا هديناه السبيل إمّا شاكرا و إما كفورا " .

( فلا اقتحم العقبة ) قال ابن زيد : أي : أفلا سلك الطريق التي فيها النجاة و الخير .

( و ما أدراك ما العقبة ) أي أي شيء أعلمك ما اقتحم العقبة ؟ و في الإستفهام زيادة تقريرها و كونها عند الله تعالى بمكانة رفيعة .

( فك رقبة ) أي فكها من الرق , بعتقها أو مساعدتها على أداء كتابتها , و من باب أولى فكاك الأسير المسلم عند الكفار. قال رسول لله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " من أعتق رقبة مؤمنة أعتق الله بكل إرب منها إربا منه من النار , حتى إنه ليعتق باليد اليد , و بالرجل الرجل , و بالفرج الفرج " رواه البخاري و مسلم , و قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : " من أعتق رقبة مسلمة كانت فكاكه من النار , عضوا بعضو " صححه الألباني .

( أو إطعام في ذي مسغبة ) قال ابن عباس و عكرمة و مجاهد و الضحاك و قتادة و غير واحد : ذي مجاعة , و السَّغب : هو الجوع , قال إبراهيم النخعي : في يوم الطعام فيه عزيز . فيطعم وقت الحاجة أشد الناس حاجة .

( يتيما ذا مقربة ) أي أطعم في مثل هذا اليوم يتيما ذا قرابة منك , قال السيد المرتضى : و هذا حض على تقديم ذوي النسب و القربى المحتاجين , على الأجانب في الإفضال . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " الصدقة على المسكين صدقة , و على ذي الرحم اثنتان , صدقة و صلة " . صححه الألباني .

( أو مسكينا ذا متربة ) أي فقيرا مُدقعا لاصقا بالتراب من الحاجة و الضرورة , قال ابن عباس : " ذا متربة " هو المطروح في الطريق الذي لا بيت له , و لا شيء يقيه من التراب , و قال عكرمة : هو الفقير المديون المحتاج , و قال سعيد بن جبير : هو الذي لا أحد له . قال ابن كثير : و كل هذه - الأقوال - قريبة المعنى .

( ثم كان من الذين آمنوا ) أي : ثم هو مع هذه الأوصاف الجميلة الطاهرة , مؤمن بقلبه , و يعمل الصالحات بجوارحه من كل قول و فعل , واجب أو مستحب , محتسب ثواب ذلك عند الله عز و جل , كما قال تعالى " و من أراد الآخرة و سعى لها سعيها و هو مؤمن فأولئك كان سعيهم مشكورا " , و قال " من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى و هو مؤمن " .

( و تواصوا بالصبر ) على طاعة الله و عن معصيته و على أقدار الله المؤلمة بأن يحث بعضهم بعضا على الإنقياد لذلك , و الإتيان به كاملا منشرحا به الصدر , مطمئنة به النفس .

( و تواصوا بالمرحمة ) للخلق , من إعطاء محتاجهم , و تعليم جاهلهم , و القيام بما يحتاجون إليه من جميع الوجوه , و مساعدتهم على المصالح الدينية و الدنيوية , و أن يحب لهم ما يحب لنفسه , و يكره لهم ما يكره لنفسه , أولئك الذين قاموا بهذه الأوصاف , الذين وفقهم الله لاقتحام هذه العقبة ( أولئك أصحاب الميمنة ) لأنهم أدوا ما أمر الله به من حقوقه و حقوق عباده , و تركوا ما نهوا عنه و هذا عنوان السعادة و علامتها .

( و الذين كفروا بأياتنا ) أي بأدلتنا و أعلامنا من الكتب و الرسل و غير ذلك من آيات الأنفس و الآفاق , التي بكل يرتقي إلى معرفة الصراط التي يجب الإستقامة عليه في الإعتقاد و العمل .

( هم أصحاب المشئمة ) أي الشؤم على أنفسهم , أو جهة الشمال التي فيها الأشقياء , قال الإمام : أهل اليمين , في لسان الدين الإسلامي عنوان السعداء , و أهل الشمال عنوان الأشقياء .

( عليهم نار مؤصدة ) أي : مطبقة عليهم , فلا محيد لهم عنها و لا خروج لهم منها , و هي كناية عن حبسهم المخلد فيها و سد سبل الخلاص منها . أجارنا الله و إياكم بفضله و كرمه منها .*

----------


## ابومحمد البكرى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ما شاء الله أخي و اصل بارك الله فيك 

جزيت الجنة

----------


## عبدالحي

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أحسن الله إليكم و أجزل لكم الثواب

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الفجر

مكية و آياتها ثلاثون آية 

( و الفجر ) أقسم الله تعالى الفجر , الذي هو آخر الليل و مقدمة النهار , لما في إدبار الليل و إقبال النهار , من الآيات الدالة عل كمال قدرة الله تعالى . و أنه وحده المدبر لجميع الأمور , الذي لا نبغي العبادة إلا له , و يقع في الفجر صلاة فاضلة معظمة , يحسن أن يقسم الله بها . و جائز أن يكون قد أراد تعالى فجر يوم معين , فعن مسروق و مجاهد و محمد بن كعب أن المراد به هو فجر يوم النحر خاصة , و هو خاتمة الليالي العشر .

( و ليال عشر ) هي العشر الأول من شهر ذي الحجة , و فيها الأضحى , و الوقوف بعرفة , الذي يغفر الله فيه لعباده مغفرة يحزن لها الشيطان , فما رُئِي الشيطان أحقر و لا أدحر منه في يوم عرفة , لما يرى من تَنَزُّل الأملاك و الرحمة من الله لعباده , و يقع فيها كثير من أفعال الحج و العمرة , و هذه أشياء معظمة , مستحقة لأن يقسم الله بها . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " ما من أيام العمل الصالح أحب إلى الله فيهن من هذه الأيام "- يعني عشر ذي الحجة - قالوا : و لا الجهاد في سبيل الله ؟ قال : " و لا الجهاد في سبيل الله , إلا رجلا خرج بنفسه و ماله , ثم لم يرجع من ذلك بشيء " . رواه البخاري .

( و الشفع و الوتر ) قال ابن جرير : و الصواب من القول في ذلك أن يقال : إن الله تعالى ذِكره أقسم بالشفع و الوتر , و لم يخصص نوعا من الشفع و لا من الوتر , دون نوع , بخبر و لا عقل , و كل شفع و وتر , فهو مما أقسم به . مما قاله أهل التأويل أنه داخل في قسمه هذا , لعموم قسمه بذلك .

( و الليل إذا يسر ) مقبلا أو مدبرا فهو بمعنى و الليل إذا سار و السير يكون صاحبه ذاهبا أو آيبا .

( هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر ) أي : لذي عقل و لب و حجا و دين , و إنما سمي العقل حجرا لأنه يمنع الإنسان من تعاطي ما لا يليق به من الأفعال و الأقوال . قال ابن جرير : أي : هل فيما أقسمت به من هذه الأمور مقنع لذي حجر . و إنما عُني بذلك : أن في هذا القسم مكتفى لمن عقل عن ربه , مما هو أغلظ منه في الأقسام .

( ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بعاد ) ألم تعلم علما يقينيّا كيف عذب ربك عادا , فيعذب هؤلاء أيضا , لاشتراكهم فيما يوجبه من جحود الحق و المعاصي . و عاد قبيلة من العرب البائدة , و تلقب بإرم أيضا , كانوا متمردين عتاة جبارين , خارجين عن طاعته مكذبين لرسله , جاحدين لكتبه , فذكر تعالى كيف أهلكهم و دمرهم , و جعلهم أحاديث و عبر , و هؤلاء عاد الأولى هم أولاد عاد بن إرم بن عَوص بن سام بن نوح , قاله ابن إسحاق و هم الذين بعث الله فيهم رسوله هودا عليه السلام , فكذبوه و خالفوه , فأنجاه الله من بين أظهرهم و من آمن معه منهم , و أهلكهم بريح صرصر عاتية " سخرها عليهم سبع ليال و ثمانية أيام حسوما فترى القوم فيها صرعى كأنّهم أعجاز نخل خاوية , فهل ترى لهم من باقية " . و قد ذكر الله قصتهم في القرآن في غير ما موضع , ليعتبر بمصرعهم المؤمنون .

( ذات العماد ) كانوا يسكنون بيوت الشَّعر التي ترفع بالأعمدة الشداد لأنهم ينتجعون الغيوث و ينتقلون إلى الكلأ حيث كان , ثم يرجعون إلى منازلهم في الأحقاف في حضر موت .

( التي لم يُخلق مثلها في البلاد ) أي في العِظم و البطش و الأيدي , فقد كانوا أشد الناس في زمانهم خلقة و أقواهم بطشا , و لهذا ذكَّرهم هود عليه السلام بتلك النعمة و أرشدهم إلى أن يستعملوها في طاعة ربهم الذي خلقهم فقال : " و اذكروا إذ جعلكم خلفاء من بعد قوم نوح و زادكم في الخلق بصطة فاذكروا آلاء الله لعلكم تُفلحون " . و قال تعالى " فأمّا عاد فاستكبروا في الأرض بغير الحق و قالوا من أشدُّ منّا قوة أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلقهم هو أشدّ منهم قوة " .

( و ثمود ) هم قوم صالح عليه السلام .

( الذين جابوا الصخر بالواد ) أي قطعوا صخر الجبال , واتخذوا فيها بيوتا لهم و مساكن تقيهم برد الشتاء القارص و حر الصيف اللافح , قال تعالى " و كانوا ينحتون من الجبال بيوتا ءامنين " , و المراد بالواد واديهم الذي كان بين جبلين من جبالهم التي ينحتون منها البيوت و هو وادي القرى .

( و فرعون ذي الأوتاد ) أي الجنود الذين يشدون له أمره , أو هي أوتاد يشد بها من يعذّبه إذ كان له أربعة أوتاد إذا أراد قتل من كفر به و خرج عن طاعته قيد كل يد بوتد و كل رجل بوتد و يقتله , أو هي القوى و العَدد و العُدد التي تم له بها ملكه , و رسخ بطشه و سلطانه .

( الذين طغوا في البلاد ) هذا الوصف عائد إلى عاد و ثمود و فرعون و من تبعهم , فإنهم طغوا في بلاد الله , و آذوا عباد الله , في دينهم و دنياهم , و لهذا قال " فأكثروا فيها الفساد " 

( فأكثروا فيها الفساد ) و العمل بالكفر و شُعبه , من جميع أجناس المعاصي , و سعوا في محاربة الرسل و صد الناس عن سبيل الله , فلما بلغوا من العتو ما هو موجب لهلاكهم أرسل الله عليهم من عذابه ذنوبا و سوط عذاب .

( فصب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب ) أي : أنزل عليهم رجزا من السماء , و أحل بهم عقوبة لا يَرُدُّها عن القوم المجرمين , بما طغوا في البلاد و أفسدوا فيها , و قد بيّن تعالى إهلاكهم مفصلا في غير ما سورة و آية , فأهلك عاد بالريح الصرصر , و ثمود بالصيحة العاتية , و فرعون بالغرق في البحر .

( إن ربك لبالمرصاد ) أي لهؤلاء الذين قصّ نبأ هلاكهم , و لكل جبار عات و طاغية ظالم , فالله تعالى يرصد خلقه فيما يعملون و يجازي كلا بسعيه في الدنيا و الآخرى , و سيعرض الخلائق كلهم عليه فيحكم فيهم بعدله , و يقابل كلا بما يستحقه , و هو المنزه عن الظلم و الجور .

( فأمّا الإنسان إذا ما ابتلاه ربه فأكرمه و نعّمه فيقول ربي أكرمني ) فأما الإنسان إذا ما ابتلاه الله تعالى فأكرمه بالمال و الولد و الجاه و نعمه بالأرزاق و الخيرات ليختبره في ذلك , فيعتقد أن ذلك من الله إكراما له , فيقول مفاخرا , ربي فضلني على غيري لمالي من فضائل و مزايا لم تكن لهؤلاء الفقراء , و الأمر ليس كذلك , بل هو ابتلاء و امتحان كما قال تعالى " أيحسبون أنّما نمدُّهم به من مال و بنين , نسارع لهم في الخيرات بل لا يشعرون " .

( و أمّا إذا ما ابتلاه فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول ربي أهانن ) و أما إذا اختبره و ضيّق عليه رزقه لينظر تعالى هل يصبر العبد المختبر أو يجزع , فيقول ربي أهانن أي أذلني فأفقرني .

( كلاّ ) أي ليس كل من نعّمته في الدنيا فهو كريم عليّ , و لا كل من قدرت عليه رزقه فهو مهان لديّ , فإن الله يعطي المال من يحب و من لا يحب , و يضيق على من يحب و من لا يحب , و إنما المدار في ذلك على طاعة الله في كل من الحالين , إذا كان غنيا بأن يشكر الله على ذلك , و إذا كان فقيرا بأن يصبر , فيثيبه الله على ذلك الثواب الجزيل , و إن كان ممن ليس كذلك فينقله إلى العذاب الوبيل .

( بل لا تكرمون اليتيم ) الذي فقد أباه و كاسبه , و احتاج إلى جبر خاطره و الإحسان إليه . فأنتم لا تكرمونه بل تهينونه , و هذا يدل على عدم الرحمة في قلوبكم و عدم الرغبة في الخير .

( و لا تحضون على طعام المسكين )  لا يأمرون بالإحسان إلى الفقراء و المساكين , و يحث بعضهم على بعض في ذلك .
 و ذلك لأجل الشح على الدنيا و محبتها الشديدة المتمكنة من القلوب و لهذا قال تعالى " و تأكلون التراث أكلا لمّا و تحبون المال حبّا جمّا " .
قال الإمام : و إنما ذكر التحاض على الطعام , و لم يكتف بالإطعام فيقول " و لم تطعموا المسكين " ليصرح لك بالبيان الجليّ أن أفراد الأمة متكافلون و إنه يجب أن يكون لبعضهم على بعض عطف بالأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر , مع إلتزام كلّ لما يأمر به , و ابتعاده عما ينهى عنه .

( و تأكلون التراث ) أي الميراث .

( أكلاً لمّا ) أي : من أي جهة حصل لهم , من حلال أو حرام . قال بكر بن عبد الله : اللمّ : الإعتداء في الميراث , يأكل ميراثه و ميراث غيره .

( و تحبون المال حبّا جمّا ) أي جمعه و كنزه , حبّا كثيرا شديدا , و هذا كقوله تعالى " بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا و الآخرة خير و أبقى " , " كلا بل تحبون العاجلة و تذرون الآخرة " .

( كلاّ ) ردع لهم عن ذلك , و إنكار لفعلهم . و ما بعده وعيد عليه بالإخبار عن ندمهم و تحسرهم حين لا ينفعهم الندم .

( إذا دكت الأرض دكّا دكّا ) أي حركت حركة شديدة و زلزلت زلزالا قويا , و سويت الأرض و الجبال , فلم يبقى عليها شاخص البتّة .

( و جاء ربك ) لفصل القضاء بين خلقه , و ذلك بعدما يستشفعون إليه بسيد ولد آدم على الإطلاق محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم , بعدما يسألون أولي العزم من الرسل واحدا بعد واحد , فكلهم يقول : لست بصاحب ذاكم , حتى تنتهي النوبة إلى محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم فيقول : " أنا لها , أنا لها " فيذهب فيشفع عند الله في أن يأتي لفصل القضاء فيشفعه الله في ذلك , و هي أول الشفاعات , و هي المقام المحمود , فيجيء الرب تعالى لفصل القضاء كما يشاء .

( و الملك صفا صفا ) و تجيء الملائكة الكرام , أهل السماوات كلهم , صفا بعد صف , كل سماء يجيء ملائكتها صفا , يحيطون بمن دونهم من الخلق , و هذه الصفوف صفوف خضوع و ذل للملك الجبار .

( و جيء يومئذ بجهنم ) تقودها الملائكة بالسلاسل , قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " يُؤتى بجهنم يومئذ لها سبعون ألف زمام , مع كل زمام سبعون ألف ملك يجرونها " . رواه مسلم .

( يومئذ يتذكر الإنسان ) ما قدمه من خير و شر .

( و أنّى له الذكرى ) أي : و كيف تنفعه الذكرى ؟ فقد فات أوانها , و ذهب زمانها .

ثم يقول متحسرا على ما فرط في جنب الله ( ياليتني قدمت لحياتي ) يعني : يندم على ما كان سلف منه من المعاصي – إن كان عاصيا – و يود لو كان ازداد من الطاعات – إن كان طائعا – كما روى الإمام أحمد بن حنبل عن محمد بن أبي عَميرة – و كان من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم – قال : " لو أن عبدًا خر على وجهه من يوم ولد إلى أن يموت هرمًا في طاعة الله , لََحَقِرَهُ يوم القيامة , و لودَّ أنه يُردَّ إلى الدنيا كيْما يزداد من الأجر و الثواب " . إسناده صحيح .
و في الآية دليل على أن الحياة التي ينبغي السعي في أصلها و كمالها , و في تتميم لذَّتها , هي الحياة في دار القرار , فإنها دار الخلد و البقاء .

( فيومئذ لا يعذب عذابه أحد ) أي : ليس أحد أشد عذابا من تعذيب الله من عصاه .

( و لا يوثق وثاقه أحد ) أي : و ليس أحد أشد قبضا ووثقا من الزبانية لمن كفر بربهم , عز و جل , فإنهم يقرنون بسلاسل من نار , و يسحبون على وجوههم في الحميم , ثم في النار يسجرون , فهذا جزاء المجرمين من الخلائق الظالمين .

و أما من اطمأن إلى الله و آمن به و صدق رسله , فيقال له :
( يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ) إلى صادق وعد الله ووعيده في كتابه و على لسان رسوله فآمنت و اتقت و تخلت عن الشرك و الشر فكانت مطمئنة بالإيمان و ذكر الله قريرة العين بحب الله و رسوله و ما وعدها الرحمن .

( إرجعي إلى ربك ) إلى جواره و ثوابه و ما أعد لعباده في جنته .

( راضية مرضية ) راضية عن الله , و عن ما أكرمها به من الثواب , و الله قد رضي عنها .

( فادخلي في عبادي ) أي في جملة عبادي الصالحين الذين لا خوف عليهم و لا هم يحزنون .

( و ادخلي جنتي ) و هذا يقال لها عند الإحتضار , و في يوم القيامة , كما أن الملائكة يبشرون المؤمن عند احتضاره و عند قيامه من قبره , و كذلك ها هنا .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الغاشية

مكية و آياتها ست و عشرون آية 

( هل أتاك حديث الغاشية ) هذا خطاب من الله تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول فيه هل أتاك نبأ الغاشية – و هي من أسماء يوم القيامة – و خبرها العظيم وحديثها المهيل المخيف , إن لم يكن أتاك , فقد أتاك الأن , إنه حديث القيامة التي تغشى الناس بأهوالها و صعوبة مواقفها و اشتداد أحوالها , و إليك عرضا سريعا لبعض ما يجري فيها :

( وجوه يومئذ خاشعة ) من الذل و الفضيحة و الخزي , و هي وجوه أهل الكفر بالحق و الجحود له .
و ذكر الوجوه هنا كناية عن أصحابها إذ يطلق الوجه و يراد به الذات .

( عاملة ناصبة ) تاعبة في العذاب من جر السلاسل و الأغلال , و تكليف أشق الأعمال .

( تصلى نارا حامية ) أي تدخل نارا متناهية في الحرارة , تحيط بهم من كل مكان .

( تسقى من عين آنية ) أي بلغت غايتها في شدة الحر , قال تعالى " و إن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه " فهذا شرابهم .

( ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع ) و هو من جنس الشوك , قبيح اللون خبيث الطعم منتن الريح , ترعاه الإبل مادام رطبا , فإذا يبس تحامته , و هو سم قاتل . قال ابن جرير : الضريع عند العرب نبت يقال له الشِبْرِق , و تسميه أهل الحجاز الضريع , إذا يبس .
 و لا منافاة بين هذه الآية و آية " و لا طعام إلاّ من غسلين " لأن العذاب ألوان , و المعذبون طبقات , فمنهم أكلة الزقوم , و منهم أكلة الغسلين , و منهم أكلة الضريع .

( لا يسمن و لا يغني من جوع ) لا يحصل به مقصود , و لا يندفع به محذور , فلا يخصب بدن , و لا يسكن داعية النفس و لا نهمها من أجله .

هذه حال من كفر و فجر , كفر بالله و بآياته و لقائه و رسوله , أو فجر عن طاعة الله و رسوله فترك الفرائض و غشي المحارم .

( وجوه يومئذ ناعمة ) أي : قد جرت عليهم نضرة النعيم , فنضرت أبدانهم , و استنارت وجوههم , و سروا غاية السرور .

( لسعيها راضية ) أي : راضية بما قدمته في الدنيا من الأعمال الصالحة , و الإحسان إلى عباد الله , إذ وجدت ثوابه مدخرا مضاعفا , فحمدت عقباه , و حصل لها كل ما تتمناه .

( في جنة عالية ) عالية في محالها و منازلها , فمحلها في أعلى عليين , و منازلها مساكن عالية , لها غرف و من فوق الغرف غرف مبنية يشرفون منها على ما أعد الله لهم من الكرامة .

( لا تسمع فيها لاغية ) أي : لا تسمع في الجنة التي هم فيها كلمة لغو و باطل , فضلا عن الكلام المحرم , بل كلامهم كلام حسن نافع مشتمل على ذكر الله تعالى , و ذكر نعمه المتواترة عليهم , و على الآداب المستحسنة بين المتعاشرين الذي يسر القلوب , و يشرح الصدور .

( فيها عين جارية ) أي : لا انقطاع لها .
و ليس المراد بها عينا واحدة , و إنما هذا إسم جنس , يعني : فيها عيون جاريات يفجرونها و يصرفونها كيف شاؤوا , و أنَّى أرادوا .

( فيها سرر مرفوعة ) و السرر جمع سرير . و هي المجالس المرتفعة في ذاتها , و بما عليها من الفرش اللينة الوطيئة , إذا جلسوا عليها رأوا جميع ما خولوه من النعيم و الملك .

( و أكواب موضوعة ) أي : أوانٍ ممتلئة من أنواع الأشربة اللذيذة , قد وضعت بين أيديهم , و أعدت لهم , و صارت تحت طلبهم و اختيارهم , يطوف بها عليهم الولدان المخلدون . و الكوب هو إناء لا أُذن له .

( و نمارق مصفوفة ) وسائد من الحرير و الإستبرق و غيرهما مما لا يعلمه إلا الله , قد صُفت للجلوس و الإتكاء عليها , و قد أريحوا عن أن يضعوها , و يَصُفُّوها بأنفسهم .

( و زرابي مبثوثة ) أي : البسط الحسان , مملوءة بها مجالسهم , مفروشة هنا و هناك لمن أراد الجلوس عليها .

يقول الله تعالى حثًّا للذين لا يصدقون الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم , و لغيرهم من الناس , أن يتفكروا في مخلوقات الله الدالة على توحيده :

( أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت ) فإنها خَلق عجيب , و تركيبها غريب , فإنها في غاية القوة و الشدة , و هي مع ذلك تلين للحمل الثقيل , و تنقاد للقائد الضعيف , و تصبر على الجوع و العطش , و تكتفي بما يتيسر لها من شوك و شجر و غير ذلك , مما لا يكاد يرعاه سائر البهائم , و تؤِكل , و ينتفع بوبرها , و يشرب لبنها . و قد نبهوا بذلك لأن العرب غالب دوابهم كانت الإبل .

( و إلى السماء كيف رفعت ) أي : كيف رفعها الله عز و جل , عن الأرض هذا الرفع العظيم , بغير عمد يدعمها و لا سند يسندها . و كيف رفعت كواكبها رفعا سحيق المدى , و أمسك كل منها في مداره إمساكا لا يختل سيره و لا يفسد نظامه .

( و إلى الجبال كيف نصبت ) أي : جعلت منصوبة قائمة ثابتة راسية , بهيئة باهرة , حصل بها استقرار الأرض و ثباتها عن الإضطراب بأهلها , و جعل فيها ما جعل من المنافع و المعادن .

( و إلى الأرض كيف سطحت ) أي بسطت و مهدت , حسبما يقتضيه صلاح أمور ما عليها من الخلائق , فمدت مدًا واسعًا , و سهلت غاية التسهيل . ليستقروا على ظهرها , و يتمكنوا من حرثها و غرسها , و البنيان فيها , و سلوك الطرق الموصلة إلى أنواع المقاصد فيها .
و اعلم أن تسطيحها لا ينافي أنها كرة مستديرة , قد أحاطت الأفلاك فيها من جميع جوانبها , كما دل على ذلك النقل و العقل و الحس و المشاهد , كما هو مذكور معروف عند أكثر الناس , خصوصا في هذه الأزمنة , التي وقف الناس على أكثر أرجائها بما أعطاهم الله من الأسباب المقربة للبعيد , فإن التسطيح إنما ينافي كروية الجسم الصغير جدا , الذي لو سطح لم يبق له استدارة تذكر . و أما جسم الأرض الذي هو في غاية الكبر و السعة , فيكون كرويا مسطحا , و لا يتنافى الأمران , كما يعرف ذلك أرباب الخبرة .

ففي هذه الآيات -" أفلا ينظرون .... سطحت "- نبّه الله تعالى البدوي على الإستدلال بما يشاهده من بعيره الذي هو راكب عليه , و السماء التي فوق رأسه , و الجبل الذي تجاهه , و الأرض التي تحته , على قدرة خالق ذلك و صانعه , و أنه الرب العظيم الخالق المتصرف المالك , و أنه الإله الذي لا يستحق العبادة سواه . قال الزمخشري : و المعنى أفلا ينظرون إلى هذه المخلوقات الشاهدة على قدرة الخالق , حتى لا ينكروا اقتداره على البعث , فيسمعوا إنذار الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم و يؤمنوا و يستعدوا للقائه .

( فذكّر إنما أنت مذكّر , لست عليهم بمسيطر ) أي فذكّر – يا محمد – الناس بما أرسلت به إليهم , فإنما عليك البلاغ و علينا الحساب , و لهذا قال " لست عليهم بمسيطر " أي لم تبعث مسيطرا عليهم , مسلطا موكّلا بأعمالهم , فإذا قمت بما عليك , فلا عليك بعد ذلك لوم , قال تعالى " و ما أنت عليهم بجبار فذكر بالقرآن من يخاف وعيد " .
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا : لا إله إلا الله , فإذا قالوها عصموا مني دماءهم و أموالهم إلا بحقها , و حسباهم على الله عز و جل " , ثم قرأ " فذكّر إنما أنت مذكّر , لست عليهم بمسيطر " رواه مسلم .

( إلا من تولى و كفر ) أي : تولى عن العمل بأركانه , و كفر بالحق بجنانه و لسانه , و هذه كقوله تعالى " فلا صدق و لا صلى , و لكن كذّب و تولّى "

( فيعذّبه الله العذاب الأكبر ) أي : الشديد الدائم , و هو عذاب الآخرة

( إنّ إلينا إيابهم ) أي رجوعهم إلينا لا إلى غيرنا , بالموت و البعث .

( ثم إنّ علينا حسابهم ) أي : نحن نحاسبهم على أعمالهم و نجازيهم بها , إن خيرا فخير , و إن شرا فشر . لذا فلا يضرك يا رسولنا إعراضهم و لا توليهم , و حسبك تذكيرهم فمن اهتدى نجا و نجاته لنفسه , و من ضلّ فإنما يضل عليها إذ عاقبة ضلاله و هي الخسران التام عائدة عليه .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الأعلى

مكية و آياتها تسع عشرة آية 

( سبح اسم ربك الأعلى ) أي نزه ربك عما يصفه به المشركون من الولد و الشريك و نحوهما , كقوله " سبحان ربك ربّ العزّة عمّا يصفون " . و الأعلى صفة للرب تبارك و تعالى دالة على علوه على خلقه فالخلق كله تحته و هو قاهر له و حاكم فيه .

( الذي خلق فسوّى ) أي أوجد من العدم المخلوقات و سوّى خلقها كل مخلوق في أحسن الهيئات , فعدل أجزاءه و سوّى بينها فلا تفاوت فيها , و يدل هذا على أنه صادر عن عالم , و إنه صنعة حكيم كما قال الزمخشري .

( و الذي قدر فهدى ) أي قدّر الأشياء في كتاب المقادير من خير و غيره و هدى كل مخلوق إلى ما قدره له أو عليه فهو طالب له حتى يدركه في زمانه و مكانه و على الصورة التي قدر عليها . قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : " إن الله قدّر مقادير الخلائق قبل أن يخلق السماوات و الأرض بخمسين ألف سنة , و كان عرشه على الماء " رواه مسلم .

( و الذي أخرج المرعى ) أي : أنزل من السماء ماء فأنبت به أنواع النبات و العشب الكثير , فرتع فيها الناس و البهائم و كل حيوان .

( فجعله غثاء أحوى ) أي جعله بعد خضرته و نضرته جافا يابسا تطير به الريح , و " أحوى " أي أسود , لأن النبات إذا يبس تغيّر إلى " الحوّة " و هي السواد .

هذه خمس آيات , الآية الأولى تضمنت الأمر بتنزيه إسم الله , و الأربع بعدها في التعريف به سبحانه و تعالى حتى يعظم إسمه و تعظيم ذاته و تنزه عن الشريك و الصحابة و الولد .

( سنقرئك فلا تنسى ) قال الزمخشري : بشره الله بإعطاء آية بينة , و هي أن يقرأ عليه جبريل ما يقرأ عليه من الوحي , و هو أميّ لا يكتب و لا يقرأ , فيحفظه و لا ينساه .
و هذه بشارة كبيرة لعبده و رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم , أن الله سيعلمه علما لا ينساه . قال الرازي : هذه آية تدل على المعجزة من وجهين : - إحداهما : إنه كان رجلا أميّا فحفظه لهذا الكتاب المطول عن غير دراسة و لا تكرار و لا كتبة , خارق للعادة , فيكون معجزا . – ثانيهما : إن هذه السورة من أوائل ما نزل بمكة , فهذا إخبار عن أمر عجيب غريب مخالف للعادة سيقع في المستقبل , و قد وقع , فكان هذا إخبارا عن الغيب , فيكون معجزا .

( إلا ما شاء الله ) مما اقتضت حكمته أن ينسيكه لمصلحة بالغة  , مثل قوله تعالى " ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأتي بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم بأن الله على كل شيء قدير "

( إنه يعلم الجهر و ما يخفى ) أي : يعلم ما يجهر به العباد و ما يخفونه من أقوالهم و أفعالهم , لا يخفى عليه من ذلك شيء .

( و نيسرك لليسرى ) أي نسهل عليك أفعال الخير و أقواله , و نشرع لك شرعا سهلا سمحا مستقيما عدلا , لا اعوجاج فيه و لا حرج و لا عسر .

( فذكّر إن نفعت الذكرى ) أي ذكّر بشرع الله و آياته مادامت الذكرى مقبولة , و الموعظة مسموعة , سواء حصل من الذكرى جميع المقصود أو بعضه .
و مفهوم الآية أنه إن لم تنفع الذكرى , بأن كان التذكير يزيد في الشر , أو ينقص من الخير , لم تكن الذكرى مأمورا بها , بل منهيا عنها , فالذكرى ينقسم الناس فيها قسمين : منتفعون و غير منتفعين .

فأما المنتفعون , فقد ذكرهم الله بقوله ( سيذّكر من يخشى ) أي سيذكّر و يتعظ من يخشى عقاب الله لإيمانه به و معرفته له .

و أما غير المنتفعين فذكرهم بقوله ( و يتجنّبها الأشقى الذي يصلى النار الكبرى ) أي يدخل النار الكبرى نار يوم القيامة .

( ثم لا يموت فيها و لا يحيى ) أي لا يموت فيستريح و لا يحيا حياة تنفعه , بل هي مضرة عليه , لأن بسببها يشعر ما يعاقب به من أليم العذاب , و أنواع النكال . قال الله تعالى " لا يُقضى عليهم فيموتوا و لا يُخفف عنهم من عذابها " , و قال صلى الله عليه و سلم " أما أهل النار الذي هم أهلها , فإنهم لا يموتون فيها و لا يحيون ... " رواه مسلم .

( قد أفلح من تزكى ) أي فاز و ظفر من تطهر من دنس الشرك و المعاصي , و عمل بما أمره الله به .

( و ذكر اسم ربه فصلى ) أي : إتصف بذكر الله , و انصبغ به قلبه , فأوجب له ذلك العمل بما يرضي الله , خصوصا الصلاة , التي هي ميزان الإيمان .

( بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا ) أي تقدمونها على الآخرة , و تختارون نعيمها المنغص المكدر الزائل على الآخرة .

( و الآخرة خير و أبقى ) أي : ثواب الله في الدار الآخرة خير من الدنيا و أبقى , فإن الدنيا دنيّة فانية , و الآخرة شريفة باقية , فكيف يؤثر عاقل ما يفنى على ما يبقى , و يهتم بما يزول عنه قريبا , و يترك الإهتمام بدار البقاء و الخلد ؟!

( إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى , صحف إبراهيم و موسى ) أي إن قوله تعالى " قد أفلح من تزكى " إلى قوله " خير و أبقى " مذكور في كل من صحف إبراهيم و كانت له عشر صحف و لموسى التوراة .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الطارق

مكية و آياتها سبع عشرة آية 

( والسماء و الطارق ) هذا قسم إلهي – قال العلماء : افتتاح السورة بالقسم تحقيق لما يقسم و تشويق إليه – حيث أقسم تعالى بالسماء و ما جعل فيها من الكواكب النيرة .

( و ما أدراك ما الطارق ) تفخيم من شأنه بالإستفهام عنه الدال على تهويله و تعظيمه . ثم فسره بقوله " و النجم الثاقب " .

( النجم الثاقب ) قال قتادة و غيره : إنما سمي النجم طارقا , لأنه إنما يرى بالليل و يختفي بالنهار , و يؤيده ما جاء في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري " نهى أن يطرق الرجل أهله طروقا " , أي : يأتيهم فجأة بالليل . و " الثاقب " : أي المضيء . كأنه يثقب ظلمة الليل و ينفذ فيه , فيبصر بنوره و يهتدي به . و قال السدي : يثقب الشياطين إذا أرسل عليها . و قال عكرمة : هو مضيء و محرق للشياطين .

و المقسم عليه هو قوله تعالى ( إن كل نفس لّمّا عليها حافظ ) أي أن كل نفس عليها حافظ – أي مهيمن عليها رقيب , و هو الله تعالى كما في آية " و كان الله على كل شيء رّقيبا " – يحفظ أعمالها فيحصى عليها ما تكسب من خير أو شر لتحاسب عليها و تجزي بها و هذا إثبات للبعث الآخر بطريقة الكناية .

( فلينظر الإنسان مّما خلق ) فليتدبر خلقته و مبدأه و من أي شيء خلقه . و هذا تنبيه للإنسان على ضعف أصله الذي خُلق منه , و إرشاد له إلى الإعتراف بالمعاد , لأن من قدر على البَدَاءة فهو قادر على الإعادة بطريق أولى , كما قال " و هو الذي يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده و هو أهون عليه " .

( خُلق من ماء دافق ) يعني : المني , يخرج دفقا من الرجل و من المرأة فيتولد منهما الولد بإذن الله عز و جل .

( يخرج من بين الصلب و التّرائب ) قال الإمام : الصلب هو كل عظم من الظهر فيه فقار . و يعبر عنه في كلام العامة بسلسلة الظهر . و قد يطلق بمعنى الظهر نفسه إطلاقا لإسم الجزء على الكل , و الترائب موضع القلادة من الصدر .
قال بعض علماء الطب : الترائب جمع تريبة و هي عظام الصدر في الذكر و الأنثى . و يغلب إستعمالها في موضع القلادة من الأنثى .
قال الإمام : و معنى الآية أن المنيّ باعتبار أصله و هو الدم , يخرج من شيء ممتد بين الصلب – أي فقرات الظهر في الرجل – و الترائب أي عظام صدره . و ذلك الشيء الممتد بينهما هو الأبهر " الأورطي " و هو أكبر شريان في الجسم يخرج من القلب خلف الترائب و يمتد إلى آخر الصلب تقريبا . و منه تخرج عدة شرايين عظيمة , و منها شريانان طويلان يخرجان منه بعد شرياني الكليتين , و ينزلان إلى أسفل البطن حتى يصلا إلى الخصيتين , فيغذيانهما . و من دمهما يتكون المنيّ في الخصيتين و يسميان شرياني الخصيتين , أو الشريانين المنويين فلذا قال تعالى عن المنيّ " يخرج من بين الصلب و الترائب " لأنه يخرج من مكان بينهما و هو الأورطي أو الأبهر . و هذه الآية على هذا التفسير , تعتبر من معجزات القرآن العلمية .

( إنه على رجعه لقادر ) فالذي أوجد الإنسان من ماء دافق , يخرج من هذا الموضع الصعب , قادر على رجعه في الآخرة , و إعادته للبعث و النشور و الجزاء .

( يوم تبلى السرائر ) أي تظهر و تعرف خفيات الضمائر , و يبقى السر علانية و المكنون مشهورا , فيظهر برّ الأبرار , و فجور الفجار . و قد ثبت في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال " يرفع لكل غادر لواء في إسته , يقال : هذه غَدْرة فلان بن فلان " .

( فما له من قوة و لا ناصر ) أي ليس لهذا الكافر و المكذب بالبعث و الحياة الثانية ما له قوة يدفع بها عن نفسه عذاب ربّه و لا ناصر ينصره فيخلصه من العذاب .

ثم أقسم الله تعالى قسما ثانيا على صحة القرآن فقال :

( و السماء ذات الرجع ) أي المطر , يسمى رجعا لأنه تعالى يرجعه وقتا فوقتا إلى العباد , و لولاه لهلكوا و هلكت مواشيهم .

( و الأرض ذات الصدع ) أي و الأرض ذات التشقق عن النبات و الزروع المختلفة .

( إنه لقول فصل ) أي إن القرآن حق و صدق , بيّن واضح , و حكم عدل في كل مختلف فيه من الحق و الباطل .

( و ما هو بالهزل ) أي و ليس القرآن باللعب الباطل , بل هو الحق من الله الذي لا باطل معه .

( إنهم يكيدون كيدا ) أي إن المكذبين بالقرآن و الجاحدين لحقه يمكرون مكرا لإبطال أمر الله و إطفاء نوره .

( و أكيد كيدا ) أي و أنا أمكر بهم و أكيد لهم كيدا , لإظهار الحق , و لو كره الكافرون . و لدفع ما جاؤوا به من الباطل , و يعلم بهذا مَنِ الغالب , فإن الآدمي أضعف و أحقر من أن يغالب القوي العليم في كيده .

( فمهل الكافرين أمهلهم رويدا ) أي لا تستعجل لهم عقابهم و أنظرهم قليلا , و سترى ماذا أحل بهم من العذاب و النكال و العقوبة و الهلاك – كما قال تعالى " نمتّعهم قليلا ثم نضطرهم إلى عذاب غليظ " - , فقد كتبنا في كتاب عندنا " لأغلبن أنا و رسلي إن الله قوي عزيز " .
و قد أنجز الله وعده لرسوله و المؤمنين فلم يمض إلاّ سنوات قلائل , و لم يبق في مكة من سلطان إلا الله , و لا معبود يعبد إلا الله .*

----------


## علاء المصرى

جزاك الله خيراً أتمنى الزيادة من مثل هذه المواضيع القيمة

----------


## عبدالحي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم و أحسن إليكم

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة البروج

مكية و آياتها إثنتان و عشرون آية 

( والسماء و البروج ) هذا قسم من أعظم الأقسام إذ أقسم تعالى فيه بالسماء ذات المنازل المشتملة على منازل الشمس و القمر , و الكواكب المنتظمة في سيرها , على أكمل ترتيب و نظام دال على كمال قدرة الله تعالى و رحمته , و سعة علمه و حكمته . قال ابن جرير : هي منازل الشمس و القمر , و هي إثنا عشر برجا , تسير الشمس في كل واحد منها شهرا , و يسير القمر في كل واحد يومين و ثلثا , فذلك ثمانية و عشرون منزلا , و يستتر ليلتين .

( و اليوم الموعود ) و هو يوم القيامة , الذي وعد الله الخلق أن يجمعهم فيه , و يضم فيه أولهم و آخرهم , و قاصيهم و دانيهم , ليحكم بينهم فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون .

( و شاهد و مشهود ) عن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم " اليوم الموعود يوم القيامة و اليوم المشهود يوم عرفة و الشاهد يوم الجمعة " حسنه الإمام الألباني .

و المقسم عليه , ما تضمنه هذا القسم من آيات الله الباهرة , و حِكمه الطاهرة , و رحمته الواسعة , و قيل : إن المقسم عليه قوله " قتل أصحاب الأخدود " .

( قتل أصحاب الأخدود ) أي لعن أصحاب الأخدود و الدعاء عليهم بالهلاك , و الأخدود حفرة في الأرض مستطيلة .
و هذا خبر عن قوم من الكفار عَمَدوا إلى من عندهم من المؤمنين بالله , عز و جل , فقهروهم و أرادوهم أن يرجعوا عن دينهم , فأبوا عليهم , فحفروا لهم في الأرض أخدودا و أججوا فيه نار , و أعدوا لها و قودا يسعرونها به , ثم أرادوهم فلم يقبلوا منهم , فقذفوهم فيها , و لهذا قال تعالى " قتل أصحاب الأخدود , النّار ذات الوقود , إذ هم عليها قعود , و هم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود " .

( النار ذات الوقود ) النار ذات الحَطب الجزل الموقد به .

( إذ هم عليها قعود ) أي على حافات الأخدود قاعدين يتشفون من المؤمنين .

( و هم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود ) و هم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين من الإلقاء في النار و الإرتداد عن الإسلام حضور يشاهدون احتراق الأجساد الحية و ما تفعل بها النيران , لا يرقّون لهم , و هذا من أعظم ما يكون من التجبر و قساوة القلب , لأنهم جمعوا بين الكفر بآيات الله و معاندتها , و محاربة أهلها و تعذيبهم بهذا العذاب , الذي تنفطر منه القلوب , و حضورهم إياهم عند إلقائهم فيها .

( و ما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد ) أي و ما عابوا عنهم شيئا سوى إيمانهم بالله العزيز الذي لا يضام من لاذ بجنابه , المنيع الحميد في جميع أفعاله و أقواله و شرعه و قدره , و إن كان قد قدّر على عباده هؤلاء هذا الذي وقع بهم بأيدي الكفار به , فهو العزيز الحميد , و إن خفي سبب ذلك على كثير من الناس .

( الذي له ملك السماوات و الأرض ) من تمام الصفة أنه المالك لجميع السماوات و الأرض و ما فيهما و ما بينهما , ليس لغيره ملك في شيء معه .

( و الله على كل شيء شهيد ) أي على كل شيء من أفاعيل هؤلاء الفجرة أصحاب الأخدود و غيرهم , شاهد شهودا لا يخفى عليه منه مثقال ذرة , و هو مجازيهم عليه .
أفلا خاف هؤلاء المتمردون على الله , أن يبطش بهم العزيز المقتدر , أو ما علموا أنهم جميعهم مماليك لله , ليس لأحد على أحد سلطة , من دون إذن المالك ؟ أو خفي عليهم أن الله محيط بأعمالهم , مجازٍ لهم على فعالهم ؟ كلا إن الكافر في غرور , و الظالم في جهل و عمى عن سواء السبيل .

( إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين و المؤمنات ) أي فتنوهم عن دينهم فأحرقوهم بالنار , و الآية عامة ليست خاصة بأصحاب الأخدود , و لا بكفار قريش , و إنما عامة في كل من يفتن المؤمنين و المؤمنات في دينهم فيصرفهم عنه بأنواع من التعذيب , و جزاؤهم ما ذكر في الآية و هو عذاب جهنم و عذاب الحريق , إلا من تاب قبل موته .

( ثم لم يتوبوا ) بعد فتنتهم للمؤمنين و المؤمنات , لم يتوبوا عن كفرهم و فتنتهم , و لم يقلعوا عما فعلوا , و يندموا على ما أسلفوا .
قال الحسن البصري : أنظروا إلى هذا الكرم و الجود , هم قتلوا أولياءه و أهل طاعته , و هو يدعوهم إلى التوبة و المغفرة .

( فلهم عذاب جهنم و لهم عذاب الحريق ) أي العذاب الشديد المحرق , و ذلك أن الجزاء من جنس العمل .

( إن الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات ) أي من هؤلاء المفتونين و غيرهم ( لهم ) أي في نشأتهم الأخرى ( جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ) أنهار من الماء و اللبن و الخمر و العسل ( ذلك الفوز الكبير) أي التام الذي لا فوز مثله , لأنه نجاة من النار أولا و دخول الجنة ثانيا , قال تعالى " فمن زحزح عن النار و أدخل الجنة فقد فاز و ما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور " .

لما ذكر تعالى ما توعد به الذين فتنوا المؤمنين و المؤمنات من أجل إيمانهم أخبر رسوله – صلى الله عليه و سلم – معرّضا بمشركي قومه و طغاتهم الذين آذوا المؤمنين في مكة من أجل إيمانهم أخبره بقوله :
( إن بطش ربك لشديد ) أي إن عقوبته لأهل الجرائم و الذنوب العظام لقوية شديدة , فإنه تعالى ذو القوة المتين .

( إنه هو يُبدئ و يُعيد ) أي من قوته و قدرته التامة يبدئ الخلق ثم يعيده كما بدأه , بلا ممانع و لا مدافع . قال الإمام : " و هو في كل يوم يبدئ الخلق من نبات و حيوان و غيرهما , ثم إذا هلك أعاد الله خلقه مرة أخرى , ثم هو يعيد الناس في اليوم الآخر على النحو الذي يعلمه " . و الذي يبدئ و يعيد لا يكون بطشه إلا قويا شديدا .

( و هو الغفور الودود ) 
" الغفور " الذي يغفر الذنوب جميعا لمن تاب – و لو كان الذنب من أي شيء كان – و يعفو عن السيئات لمن استغفره و أناب .
" الودود " أي المحب لمن أطاعه و أخلص له .
و في اقتران الودود بالغفور سر لطيف , حيث يدل ذلك على أن أهل الذنوب إذا تابوا إلى الله و أنابوا , غفر لهم ذنوبهم و أحبهم , فلا يقال : بل تُغفر ذنوبهم , و لا يَرجع إليهم الود , كما قاله بعض الغالطين .

( ذو العرش المجيد ) أي : صاحب العرش العظيم العالي على جميع الخلائق . فمن عظمته أنه وسع السماوات و الأرض و الكرسي , فهي بالنسبة إلى العرش كحلقة ملقاة في فلاة , بالنسبة لسائر الأرض , و خص الله العرش بالذكر , لعظمته , و لأنه أخص المخلوقات بالقرب منه تعالى , و هذا على قراءة الجر , يكون " المجيد " نعتا للعرش , و أما على قراءة الرفع , فإنّ "المجيد" نعت لله - و كلاهما معنى صحيح - , و المجد سعة الأوصاف و عظمتها .

( فعّال لما يريد ) أي لا يريد شيئا إلا فعله , فلا يحول بينه و بين مراده شيء , لأنه لا معقب لحكمه , و لا يسأل عما يفعل , لعظمته و قهره و حكمته و عدله .

( هل أتاك حديث الجنود , فرعون و ثمود ) أي : هل بلغك ما أحل الله بهم من البأس , و أنزل عليهم من النقمة التي لم يردها عنهم أحد , لما طغوا و بغوا و كفروا و عصوا ؟ نعم قد أتاك , قال ابن جرير : " قد أتاك ذلك , و علمته , فاصبر لأذى قومك إياك , لما نالوك به من مكروه , كما صبر الذين تجند هؤلاء الجنود عليهم من رسلي , و لا يثنينّك عن تبليغهم رسالتي , كما لم يثن الذين أرسلوا إلا هؤلاء , فإن عاقبة من لم يصدقك و يؤمن بك منهم , إلى عطب و هلاك , كالذي كان من هؤلاء الجنود " .
فالجملة تقرير لقوله " إن بطش ربك لشديد " أي : إذا أخذ الظالم أخذه أخذا أليما , أخذ عزيز مقتدر .

( بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب ) أي : لا يزالون مستمرين على التكذيب و العناد , لا تنفع فيهم الآيات , و لا تُجدي لديهم العظات , لأنه تكذيب ناشئ من الكبر و الحسد و الجهل فلذا هم لم يؤمنوا بعد .

( و الله من ورائهم مُّحيط ) أي : هم في قبضته و تحت قهره و سلطانه لا يخفى عليه منهم شيء , و لا يحول بينه و بينهم أحد , فمتى ما أراد أخذهم فعل .

( بل هو قرآن مجيد في لوح محفوظ ) يرد بهذا على المشركين الذين قالوا في القرآن إنه سحر و شعر و أساطير الأولين فقال : ليس هو كما قالوا و ادّعوا و إنما هو قرآن مجيد بالغ الغاية في المجد و الشرف و السمو و العلو في ألفاظه و معانيه , و ما يحمل من هدي و تشريع و أنه في مناعته لا تصل إليه أيدي الخلق بالتحريف و التبديل إذ هو في لوح محفوظ من التغيير و الزيادة و النقص , محفوظ من الشياطين فلا تمسه و لا تقربه , و هذا يدل على جلالة القرآن و جزالته , و رفعة قدره عند الله تعالى .
و اللوح المحفوظ هو الذي أثبت الله فيه كل شيء , و هو في الملأ الأعلى .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الإنشقاق

و تسمى كذلك سورة إذا السماء انشقت , و هي مكية و آياتها خمس و عشرون آية .

يقول تعالى مبينا لما يكون في يوم القيامة من تغيير الأجرام العظام :

( إذا السماء انشقت ) أي انصدعت و تقطعت , و تمايز بعضها من بعض , و انتثرت نجومها , و خسف بشمسها و قمرها .

( و أذنت لربّها ) أي : استمعت لربها و أطاعت أمره فيما أمرها به من الإنشقاق .

( و حقّت ) أي : و حق لها أن تطيع أمره , لأنه العظيم الذي لا يُمَانَع و لا يغالب , بل قد قهر كل شيء و ذل له كلّ شيء .

( و إذا الأرض مدت ) أي بُسطت ووسعت و جعلت مستوية , و ذلك بنسف جبالها و آكامها , حتى صارت تسع أهل الموقف على كثرتهم .

( و ألقت ما فيها ) أي ما في جوفها من الكنوز و الأموات .

( و تخلّت ) حتى لم يبق شيء في باطنها .

( و أذنت لربّها و حقّت ) أي : انقادت له في التخلية , و حق لها ذلك , و إعادة الآية للتنبيه على أن ذلك تحت سلطان الجلال الإلهيّ و قهره و مشيئته .

( يا أيها الإنسان إنّك كادح إلى ربّك كدحا فملاقيه ) قال ابن جرير : " أي إنك عامل إلى ربك عملا فملاقيه به , خيرا كان أو شرا " . ثم تلاقي الله يوم القيامة , فلاتعدم منه جزاء بالفضل إن كنت سعيدا , أو بالعدل إن كنت شقيا . و لهذا ذكر تفصيل الجزاء بعد هذه الآية . و المعنى المراد به في الآية : فليكن عملك مما ينجيك من سخطه , و يوجب لك رضاه , و لا يكن مما يسخطه عليك فتهلك .

( فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه ) و هم من آمن و عمل صالحا و اتصف بما وصف به الأبرار , في غير ما آية .

( فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا ) قال ابن جرير : بأن ينظر في أعماله فيغفر له سيئها و يجازي على حسنها . فعن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها قالت : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول في بعض صلاته : " اللهم حاسبني حسابا يسيرا " . فلما انصرف قلت : يا رسول الله , ما الحساب اليسير ؟ قال : " أن ينظر في كتابه فيتجاوز له عنه , إنه من نوقش الحساب يا عائشة يومئذ هلَك " قال ابن كثير صحيح على شرط مسلم . " قلت ( عبد الحي) : قال الشيخ شعيب الأرنؤوط و رفاقه في تحقيق مسند الإمام أحمد حديث صحيح دون قوله : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول في صلاته اللهم حاسبني حسابا يسيرا  ( 24215/40 )" . 
و عنها أيضا قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " من نوقش الحساب عذب " قالت : فقلت : أليس قال الله : " فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا " قال : " ليس ذاك الحساب , و لكن ذلك العَرْض , من نوقش الحساب يوم القيامة عذب " رواه البخاري و مسلم .

( و ينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا ) و يرجع إلى أهله – و هم الحور العين و النساء المؤمنات و الذرية الصالحة , أو قومه ممن يجانسه و يقارنه من أصحاب اليمين – فرحان مغتبطا بما أعطاه الله عز و جل .

( و أما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره ) أي : أعطي كتاب عمله بشماله – حيث تغل اليمنى مع عنقه – من وراء ظهره , و هو على هيئة المغضوب عليه .

( فسوف يدعو ثبورا ) أي يُنادي بالهلاك – و هو أن يقول : واثبوراه ! و واويلاه ! – من الخزي و الفضيحة , و ما يجد في كتابه من الأعمال التي قدمها و لم يتب منها .

( و يصلى سعيرا ) أي يدخل نارا مستعرة شديدة الإلتهاب تحيط به من كل جانب و يقلب على عذابها حتى ينضح فيها لحمه المرة بعد المرة و أبداً و العياذ بالله .

( إنه كان في أهله مسرورا ) لا يخاف الله و لا يرجو الدار الآخرة يعمل ما يشاء و يترك ما يشاء , لا يفكر في العواقب . منعما مستريحا من التفكر في الحق و الدعاء إليه و الصبر عليه . لا يهمه إلا أجوفاه , بطراً بالنعم , ناسيا لمولاه . 

( إنّه ظنّ أن لا يحور ) أي لن يرجع إلى ربه , أو إلى الحياة بالبعث , لاعتقاده أنه يحيى و يموت و لا يهلكه إلا الدهر . فلم يكُ يرجو ثوابا و لا يخشى عقابا و لا يُبالي ما ركب من المآثم , على خلاف ما قيل عن المؤمنين " إنّا كنّا قبل في أهلنا مشفقين " " إنّي ظننت أنّي ملاق حسابيه " .

( بلى ) أي ليحورن و ليرجعن إلى ربه حيّا كما كان قبل مماته , و يجازيه على أعماله خيرها و شرها .

( إنّ ربه كان به بصيرا ) أي عليما خبيرا , لا يخفى عليه من أمره شيء , و نتيجة لذلك تمّ له هذا الحساب و العقاب .

( فلا أقسم بالشّفق ) قال ابن جرير : " أقسم الله بالنهار مدبرا , و بالليل مقبلا " . و الشفق هو الحمرة من غروب الشمس إلى وقت العشاء الآخرة , قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : " وقت المغرب مالم يغب الشفق " . رواه مسلم .

( و الليل و ما وسق ) أي و ما جمع من كل ذي روح من سابح في ماء و طائر في السماء و سارح في الغبراء , لأنه إذا كان الليل ذهب كل شيء إلى مأواه .

( و القمر إذا اتسق ) أي اجتمع و تم نوره و صار كاملا و ذلك في الليالي البيض .

و جواب القسم قوله تعالى ( لتركبنّ طبقا عن طبق ) أي حالا بعد حال الموت الحياة , ثم العرض ثم الحساب , ثم الجزاء  فهي أحوال و أهوال فليس الأمر كما تتصورون من أنه موت و لا غير .

( فما لهم لا يؤمنون ) أي ما للناس لا يؤمنون , أي شيء منعهم من الإيمان بالله و رسوله و الدار الآخرة مع كثرة الآيات و قوة الحجج و سطوع البراهين . 

( و إذا قرئ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون ) أي : لا يخضعون للقرآن , و لا ينقادون لأوامره و نواهيه .

( بل الذين كفروا يكذبون ) أي : يعاندون الحق بعدما تبين , فلا يستغرب عدم إيمانهم و عدم انقيادهم للقرآن , فإن المكذب بالحق عنادا , لا حيلة فيه . قال الإمام : لا تظن أن قرع القرآن لم يكسر أغلاق قلوبهم , و لم يبلغ صوته أعماق ضمائرهم , بلى , قد أبلغ و أقنع فيما بلغ , و لكن العناد هو الذي يمنعهم عن الإيمان , و يصدهم عن الإذعان , فليس منشأ التكذيب قصور الدليل . و إنما هو تقصير المستدل و إعراضه عن هدايته . 

( و الله أعلم بما يوعون ) أي : بما يسرون في صدورهم من حقية التنزيل , و إن أخفوه عنادا , أو بما يضمرون من البغي و المكر , فسيجزيهم عليه و لذا قال ( فبشرهم بعذاب أليم ) أي : فأخبرهم – يا محمد – بأن الله عز و جل قد أعد لهم عذابا أليما جزاء على تكذيبهم و إعراضهم و بغيهم .
و سميت البشارة بشارة , لأنها تؤثر في البشرة سرورا أو غما .

( إلا الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون )  هذا استثناء منقطع , يعني : لكن الذين آمنوا بقلوبهم , و عملوا الصالحات بجوارحهم لهم أجر في الدار الآخرة غير منقوص و لا مقطوع , بل هو أجر دائم مما لا عين رأت , و لا أذن سمعت , و لا خطر على قلب بشر .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة المطففين

مدنية الأوائل مكية الأواخر و آياتها ست و ثلاثون آية

قال ابن عباس : " لما قدم نبي الله صلى الله عليه و سلم المدينة كانوا من أخبث الناس كيلا , فأنزل الله " و يل للمطففين " , فحسَّنوا الكيل بعد ذلك " صححه الألباني .
و قال أحد الأنصار رضي الله عنه : كُنَّا أسوأ الناس كيلا , حتى إنه ليكون لأحدنا مكيالان مكيال يشتري به و آخر يبيع به و ما إن نزلت فينا ويل للمطففين حتى أصبحنا أحسن كيلا ووزنا . قال الفرّاء : فهم من أوفى الناس كيلا إلى يومهم هذا .

( ويل للمطففين ) يتوعد الله تعالى المطففين بالخسار و الهلاك . و التطفيف ها هنا : هو البَخْس في المكيال و الميزان , إما بالإزدياد إن اقتضى من الناس , و إما بالنقصان إن قضاهم .

( إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون ) إذا اشتروا من الناس يأخذون كيلهم وافيا و زائدا , على إيهام أن بذلك تمام الكيل . و إذا فعلوا ذلك في الكيل الذي هو أجلّ مقدارا , ففي الوزن بطريق الأولى .

( و إذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يُخسرون ) أي كالوا للناس أو وزنوا لهم , ينقصونهم حقهم الواجب لهم – و هو الوفاء و التمام – سواء بمكيال و ميزان ناقصين , أو بعدم ملء المكيال و الميزان , أو نحو ذلك .

فهذا سرقة لأموال الناس في الأخذ و الدفع , و لو في القليل , لأن من دَنُؤَت نفسه إلى القليل دل على فساد طويته و خبث ملكته , و أنه لا يقعده عن التوثب إلى الكثير إلا عجز أو رقابة .
و قد أمرنا الله تعالى بالوفاء بالكيل و الميزان فقال " و أوفوا الكيل إذا كلتم و زنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم ذلك خير و أحسن تأويلا " , و قال " و أوفوا الكيل و الميزان بالقسط لا تكلّف نفسا إلاّ وسعها " , و قال " و أقيموا الوزن القسط و لا تُخسروا الميزان " . و أهلك الله قوم شعيب و دمّرهم على ما كانوا يبخسون الناس في المكيال و الميزان .

( ألا يظن أولئك أنّهم مبعوثون ليوم عظيم ) أما يخاف أولئك من البعث و القيام بين يديّ من يعلم السرائر و الضمائر , في يوم عظيم الهول كثير الفزع , جليل الخطب , من خسر فيه أدخل نارًا حامية ؟ .

( يوم يقوم النّاس لرب العالمين ) يقومون حفاة عراة غُرْلاً – قلت " عبد الحي " : أي غير مختونين - , في موقف صعب حرج ضيق ضنك على المجرم , و يغشاهم من أمر الله ما تعجز القوى و الحواس عنه .
عن ابن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : " ( يوم يقوم النّاس لرب العالمين )  حتى يغيب أحدهم في رشحه إلى أنصاف أذنيه " رواه البخاري و مسلم .
و روى الإمام أحمد عن ابن عمر : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : " ( يوم يقوم النّاس لرب العالمين ) لعظمة الرحمن عز وجل يوم القيامة , حتى إن العرق ليُلجم الرجال إلى أنصاف آذانهم " قال الشيخ أحمد شاكر إسناده صحيح .
و عن المقداد بن الأسود الكندي قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : " إذا كان يوم القيامة أُدْنِيَت الشمس من العباد , حتى تكون قيدَ ميل أو ميلين , قال : فتصهرهم الشمس , فيكونون في العرق كقدر أعمالهم , منهم من يأخذه إلى عقبيه , و منهم من يأخذه إلى ركبتيه , و منهم من يأخذه إلى حَقْوَيه , و منهم من يلجمه إلجاما " رواه مسلم .

فالذي جرأهم على التطفيف عدم إيمانهم باليوم الآخر , و إلا فلو آمنوا به , و عرفوا أنهم يقومون بين يدي الله , يحاسبهم على القليل و الكثير , لأقلعوا عن ذلك و تابوا منه .

( كلاّ ) ردع عن التطفيف الذي يقترفونه لغفلتهم عن يوم الحساب و ضعف اعتقادهم به .

( إنّ كتاب الفُجّار ) و هذا شامل لكل فاجر من أنواع الكفرة و المنافقين و الفاسقين , و الكتاب ما كتب فيه من عملهم السيء و أحصي عليهم .

( لفي سجّين ) موضع في أسفل الخلق به أرواح الكافرين و الظالمين و كتب أعمالهم . و هو سجن مقيم و عذاب أليم . قال القاشانيّ : " لفي سجّين " في مرتبة من الوجود مسجون أهلها في حبوس ضيقة مظلمة أذلاء أخساء في أسفل مراتب الطبيعة و دركاتها . و هو ديوان أعمال أهل الشرّ .

( و ما أدراك ما سجين ) أي و ما أعلمك يا رسولنا ما سجين . و الإستفهام للتهويل و تفخيم من شأن سجين .

( كتاب مرقوم ) أي مسطور بيّن الكتابة , مذكور فيه أعمالهم الخبيثة . و هو كتاب مفروغ منه , لا يزاد فيه أحد و لا ينقص منه أحد .

( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين ) أي العذاب الأليم بوادي الويل يوم القيامة للمكذبين بالله و آياته و لقائه , المكذبين بيوم الجزاء و الحساب . و فيه إشعار بأن المطففين ممن يتناولهم هذا الوصف , لأن إصرارهم على التعدي و الإجترام يدل على عدم الظن بالبعث .

( و ما يكذب به إلا كل معتد أثيم ) و ما يكذب بيوم الجزاء و الحساب إلا كل معتد ظالم متجاوز للحد بالإفراط في أفعاله بالبغي و العدوان , مبالغ في ارتكاب أفانين الإثم و أنواع المعاصي .

( إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين ) هذا بيان لذلك المعتدي الأثيم و هو أنه إذا قُرئت عليه آيات الله تذكيراً له و تعليمًا ردًّها بقوله أساطير الأولين أي هذه الحكايات من ترهات المتقدمين و أخبار الأمم الغابرين , ليس من عند الله تكبُّرا و عنادًا .

( كلاّ بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسون ) أي : ليس الأمر كما زعموا و لا كما قالوا , إن هذا القرآن أساطير الأولين , بل هو كلام الله ووحيه و تنزيله على رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم , و إنما حجب قلوبهم عن الإيمان به ما عليها من الرَّين – قال الحسن البصري : هو الذنب على الذنب , حتى يعمى القلب , فيموت . و كذا قال مجاهد و قتادة , و ابن زيد , و غيرهم – الذي قد لبس قلوبهم من كثرة الذنوب و الخطايا . قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم : " إن العبد إذا أخطأ خطيئة نُكت في قلبه نكتة , فإن هو نزع و استغفر و تاب صُقل قلبه . فإن عاد زيد فيها حتى يعلو قلبه , فهو الران الذي قال الله تعالى ( كلاّ بل ران على قلوبهم مّا كانوا يكسبون ) " صححه الألباني .

( كلاّ إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون ) أي ردعا لهم و زجرا عن أقوالهم الباطلة و أعمالهم الفاسدة , أو بمعنى حق , إنهم محجوبون عن رؤية ربهم و خالقهم . قال ابن جرير : أي فلا يرونه و لا يرون شيئا من كرامته , فهم محجوبون عن رؤيته و عن كرامته . و تخصيص الحجب بهؤلاء يقتضي أن غيرهم غير محجوب فيرى الله تعالى و يرى كرامته . قال الإمام الشافعي : في هذه الآية دليل على أن المؤمنين يرونه عز وجل يومئذ . قال ابن كثير : و هذا الذي قاله الإمام الشافعي , رحمه الله , في غاية الحسن , و هو استدلال بمفهوم هذه الآية , كما دل عليه منطوق قوله ( وجوه يومئذ ناضرة , على ربها ناظرة ) . و كما دلت على ذلك الأحاديث الصحاح المتواترة في رؤية المؤمنين ربهم عز وجل في الدار الآخرة , رؤية بالأبصار في عَرَصات القيامة , و في روضات الجنات الفاخرة .

( ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم ) ثم هم مع هذا الحرمان عن رؤية الرحمن من أهل النيران , مصطلون بحرها معذبون بأنواع العذاب فيها .

( ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون ) ثم يقال لهم على وجه التقريع و التوبيخ , و التصغير و التحقير " هذا " أي العذاب الذي كنتم به في الدنيا تكذبون حتى واصلتم كفركم و إجرامكم فحل بكم هذا الذي أنتم فيه الآن فذوقوا فلن تزدادوا إلا عذابا .

لما ذكر الله تعالى أن كتاب الفجار في أسفل الأمكنة و أضيقها , ذكر أن كتاب الأبرار في أعلاها و أوسعها و أفسحها , فقال تعالى :

( إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين ) أي حقا إن كتاب أعمال هؤلاء الأبرار الذين كانوا لربهم طائعين - بأداء فرائضه و اجتناب نواهيه - في أعلى الجنة . قال القاشانيّ : أي ما كتب من صور أعمال السعداء و هيآت نفوسهم النورانية و ملكاتهم الفاضلة , في عليين . و هو مقابل للسجين , في علوه و ارتفاع درجته , و كونه ديوان أعمال أهل الخير .

( و ما أدراك ما عليون ) إستفهام للتفخيم و التعظيم بشأن عليين , إذ هو في أعلى مرتبة و أسمى منزلة .

( كتاب مرقوم ) أي محل شريف رقم بصور أعمالهم .

( يشهده المقربون ) أي يحضره المقربون من حضرة ذي الجلال , من الملائكة , و أرواح الأنبياء , و الصديقين و الشهداء , و ينوِّه الله بذكرهم في الملأ الأعلى .

( إن الأبرار لفي نعيم ) إن الأبرار – و هم أهل الطاعة و الصدق فيها , و هم أصحاب الكتب المودعة في عليين – لفي نعيم – و هو إسم جامع لنعيم القلب و الروح و البدن – عظيم دائم , و جنات فيها فضل عميم .

( على الأرائك ) أي على السرر المزينة بالفرش الحسان .

( ينظرون ) في ملكهم و ما أعطاهم الله من الخير و الفضل الذي لا ينقضي و لا يبيد , و ينظرون إلى وجه ربهم الكريم .

( تعرف في وجوههم نضر النعيم ) أي : تعرف  إذا نظرت إليهم في وجوههم بهاء النعيم و نضارته و رونقه , فإن توالي اللذة و السرور , يكسب الوجه نورًا و حسنا و بهجة .

( يُسقون من رحيق ) يسقون من خمر من الجنة , صافية لا دنس فيها و لا غش . و الرحيق : من أسماء الخمر .

( مختوم ) أي : خُتم على أوانيه تكريما له لصيانته عن أن تمسه الأيدي على ما جرت به العادة من ختم ما يكرم و يصان .

( ختامه مسك ) آخر هذا الشراب يفوح برائحة المسك الأذفر فهي طيبة الرائحة للغاية . قال ابن عباس : طيب الله لهم الخمر , فكان آخر شيء جعل فيها مسك , خُتم بمسك . و القصد لذة القطع بذكاء الرائحة و أرجها , على خلاف خمر الدنيا الخبيثة الطعم و الرائحة .

( و في ذلك ) أي النعيم المقيم , الذي لا يعلم مقداره و حسنه إلا الله .

( فليتنافس المتنافسون ) أي : يتسابقوا في المبادرة إليه و الأعمال الموصلة إليه , فهذا أولى ما بذلت فيه نفائس الأنفاس , و أحرى ما تزاحمت للوصول إليه فحول الرجال .

( و مزاجه من تسنيم ) أي إن ذلك الرحيق يمزج لأصحاب اليمين بماء تسمى التسنيم .

( عينا يشرب بها المقربون ) هذا التسنيم يشربه المقربون صرفا أي خالصا بدون مزج , فهو أعلى أشربة الجنة على الإطلاق , لذلك كانت خالصة للمقربين , الذين هم أعلى الخلق منزلة , و ممزوجة بالرحيق و غيره من الأشربة اللذيذة لأصحاب اليمين .

( إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون , و إذا مروا بهم يتغامزون ) يخبر تعالى عن المجرمين – الذين أجرموا على أنفسهم بالشرك و المعاصي – أنهم كانوا في الدنيا يسخرون بالمؤمنين و يستهزؤون بهم , و يضحكون منهم , و يتغامزون بهم عند مرورهم عليهم , احتقارا لهم و ازدراء , لأنهم آمنوا بالله وحده و بما أوحاه إلى رسوله صلوات الله عليه , و نبذوا ما أَلْفَوْا عليه آباءهم . قال السيوطي : و في هذا دلالة على تحريم السخرية بالمؤمنين , و الضحك منهم , و التغامز عليهم .

( و إذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم إنقلبوا فاكهين ) أي : رجع هؤلاء المجرمون إلى منازلهم , مسرورين مغتبطين , متلذذين بالسخرية و حكاية ما يعيبون به أهل الإيمان , أو ما هم فيه من الشرك و الطغيان و التنعم الدنيا . و هذا من أعظم ما يكون من الإغترار أنهم جمعوا بين الإساءة و الأمن في الدنيا , حتى كأنهم قد جاءهم كتاب من الله و عهد , أنهم من أهل السعادة , و قد حكموا لأنفسهم أنهم أهل الهدى , و أن المؤمنين ضالون , افتراء على الله , و تجروا على القول عليه بلا علم .

( و إذا رأوهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون ) أي : و إذا رأى أولئك المجرمون المؤمنين أشاروا إليهم و قالوا " إن هؤلاء لضالون " بتركهم دينهم و اعتناق دين محمد الجديد في نظرهم .

( و ما أرسلوا عليهم حافظين ) أي : و ما أرسلوا وكلاء على المؤمنين ملزمين بحفظ أعمالهم , حتى يحرصوا على رميهم بالضلال , و ما هذا منهم إلا تعنت و عناد و تلاعب , ليس له مستند و لا برهان , و لهذا كان جزاؤهم في الآخرة من جنس عملهم .

( فاليوم الذين آمنوا من الكفار يضحكون ) أي : يوم القيامة يضحكون حين يرونهم في غمرات العذاب يقلبون , و ضحكهم من الكفار ضحك المسرور بما نزل بعدوّه من الهوان و الصغار , بعد العزة و الكبر .

( على الأرائك ينظرون ) على السرر المزينة ينظرون إلى ما أوتوا من النعيم , و ما حل بالمجرمين من عذاب الجحيم .

( هل ثوّب الكفار ما كانوا يفعلون ) أي : هل جوزي الكفار على ما كانو يقابلون به المؤمنين من الإستهزاء و التنقيص أم لا ؟ نعم قد جوزوا أوفر الجزاء و أتمه و أكمله .

و نظير هذه الآيات قوله تعالى " إخسئوا فيها و لا تكلمون , إنّه كان فريق من عبادي يقولون ربنّا آمنا فاغفر لنا و ارحمنا و أنت خير الراحمين , فاتخذتموهم سِخريا حتى أنسوكم ذِكري و كنتم منهم تضحكون , إني جزيتهم اليوم بما صبروا أنهم هم الفائزون " .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الإنفطار

مكية  و آياتها تسع عشرة آية

( إذا السماء انفطرت ) أي انشقت كما في آية " و يوم تشقّق السّماء بالغمام " .

( و إذا الكواكب انتثرت ) أي انفضّت و تساقطت .

( و إذا البحار فجّرت ) أي : اختلط ماؤها بعضه ببعض ملحها بعذبها لانكسار ذلك الحاجز الذي كان يفصلهما عن بعضهما لزلزلة الأرض إيذانا بخراب العالم .

( و إذا القبور بُعثرت ) إنقلب باطنها ظاهرها و أخرج ما فيها من الأموات .

( علمت نفس ما قدّمت و أخرت ) أي علمت كل نفس مكلفة ما قدمت من أعمال حسنة أو سيئة , و ما أخرت من أعمال لحقتها بعدها وذلك ما سنته من سنن الهدى أو سنن الضلالة . و هذا العلم يحصل للنفس أولا مجملا و ذلك عند ابيضاض الوجوه و اسودادها , و يحصل لها مفصلا عندما تقرأ كتاب أعمالها .

( يا أيّها الإنسان ما غرّك بربك الكريم ) أي : أي شيء خدعك و جرّأك على الكفر بربك الكريم و عصيانه بالفسق عن أمره و الخروج عن طاعته . و هو القادر على مؤاخذتك و الضرب على يديك ساعة ما كفرت به أو عصيته .
قال ابن القيّم : .. و إنّما غرَّه بربه الغَرور , و هو الشيطان , و نفسه الأمّارة بالسوء , و جهله و هواه . و أتى سبحانه بلفظ " الكريم " , و هو السيد العظيم المطاع الذي لا ينبغي الإغترار به و لا إهمال حقه .

( الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك ) أي : جعلك سويّا معتدل القامة منتصبها , في أحسن الهيئات و الأشكال .

( في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك ) إن شاء بيضك أو سودك , طولك أو قصرك , جعلك ذكرا أو أنثى , إنسانا أو حيوانا , قردا أو خنزيرا , هل هناك من يصرفه عما أراد ذلك ؟ و الجواب لا أحد . إذا كيف يسوغ لك الكفر به و عصيانه و الخروج عن طاعته .

( كلاّ بل تكذبون بالدين ) كلاّ ما غركم كرم الله و لاحلمه , بل الذي جرأكم على الكفر و الظلم و الإجرام , تكذيب في قلوبكم بالمعاد و الجزاء و الحساب .

( و إن عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون ) و إن عليكم لملائكة حفظَة كراما يحفظون عليكم أعمالكم و يحصونها لكم و يكتبونها في صحائفكم . يعلمون ما تفعلون – و دخل في هذا أفعال القلوب , و أفعال الجوارح – في السر و العلن , فاللائق بكم أن تكرموهم و تجلوهم و تحترموهم .

( إن الأبرار لفي نعيم ) قال ابن جرير : أي إن الذين برّوا بأداء فرائض الله , و اجتناب معاصيه , لفي نعيم الجنان ينعمون فيها .

( و إن الفجار لفي جحيم ) إن الذين قصروا في حقوق الله و حقوق عباده , الذين فجرت قلوبهم , ففجر أعمالهم , لفي عذاب أليم في دار الدنيا و دار البرزخ و في دار القرار .

( يصلونها يوم الدين ) يعذبون بها أشد العذاب و ذلك يوم الجزاء على الأعمال . قال القرطبي : يصيبهم حرها و لهيبها و هذا قطعا بعد دخولها .

( و ما هم عنها بغائبين ) أي : لا يغيبون عن العذاب ساعة واحدة , و لا يخفف عنهم من عذابها , و لا يجابون إلى ما يسألون من الموت أو الراحة , و لو يوما واحدا .

( و ما أدراك ما يوم الدين ثم ما أدراك ما يوم الدين ) ففي هذا تهويل و تفخيم لأمر ذلك اليوم و تعظيم لشأنه .

( يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا و الأمر يومئذ لله ) أي : لا يقدر أحد على نفع أحد و لا خَلاصه مما هو فيه , إلا أن يأذن الله لمن يشاء و يرضى . و نذكر ها هنا حديث : " يا بني هاشم , أنقذوا أنفسكم من النار , لا أملك لكم من الله شيئا " رواه مسلم . و لهذا قال " الأمر يومئذ لله " , كقوله " لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار " , و كقوله " الملك يومئذ الحق للرحمن " , و كقوله " مالك يوم الدين " . قال الرازي : و هو وعيد عظيم , من حيث إنه عرّفهم أنه لا يغني عنهم إلا البر و الطاعة يومئذ , دون سائر ما كان قد يغني عنهم في الدنيا , من مال وولد و أعوان و شفعاء .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة التكوير

و تسمى سورة " إذا الشمس كورت " و هي مكية  و آيها تسع و عشرون .

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " من سرّه أن ينظر إلى يوم القيامة كأنّه رأي عين فليقرأ " إذا الشّمس كورت " و " إذا السّماء انفطرت " و " إذا السماء انشقت " صححه الألباني

( إذا الشمس كورت ) أي أُزيلت من مكانها , و ألقيت عن فلكها , و مُحي ضوؤها . قال ابن جرير : التكوير جمع الشيء بعضه إلى بعض , و منه تكوير العمامة و جمع الثياب بعضها إلى بعض , فمعنى قوله " كوّرت " : جمع بعضها إلى بعض , ثم لفت فرمى بها , و إذا فعل بها ذلك ذهب ضوؤها . قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : " الشمس و القمر يكوران يوم القيامة " رواه البخاري .

( و إذا النجوم انكدرت  ) أي تغيرت و تناثرت و تساقطت من أفلاكها على الأرض .

( و إذا الجبال سيّرت ) أي زالت عن أماكنها و نُسفت من أثر الرجفة و الزلزال الذي قطع أوصالها .

( و إذا العشار عطّلت ) أي تركت مهملة لا راعي لها و لا طالب , لما أصاب أهلها من الهول و الفزع . و العشار جمع عُشَراء و هي الناقة التي أتى على حملها عشرة أشهر ثم لا يزال إسمها كذلك حتى تضع , و خصها , لأنها أنفس أموال العرب إذ ذاك عندهم , على ما هو في معناها من كل نفيس .

( و إذا الوحوش حشرت ) أي جمعت من كل جانب و اختلطت , لما دهم أوكارها و مكامنها من الزلزال و التخريب , فتخرج هائمة مذعورة من أثر زلزال الأرض و تقطع أوصالها .

( و إذا البحار سجّرت ) أي أوقدت فصارت – على عظمها – نارًا تتوقد .

( و إذا النفوس زوّجت ) أي قرنت بأجسادها – بعد خلق الأجساد لها – ثم قرن كل صاحب عمل مع نظيره , فجمع الأبرار مع الأبرار , و الفجار مع الفجار , و زوج المؤمنون بالحور العين , و الكافرون بالشياطين , و هذا كقوله تعالى " و سيق الذين كفروا إلى جهنم زمرا " " و سيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا " " احشروا الذين ظلموا و أزواجهم " .

( و إذا الموءودة سئلت , بأي ذنب قتلت ) يوم القيامة تسأل الموؤودة على أي ذنب قتلت , ليكون ذلك توبيخا و تقريعا و تهديدا لقاتلها , فإذا سئل المظلوم فما ظن الظالم إذا ؟! و قال ابن عباس " و إذا الموءودة سئلت " أي : سألت , و كذا قال أبو الضحى : " سألت " أي : طلبت بدمها . و عن السدي و قتادة مثله .
و عن حسناء إبنة معاوية الصُّريمية , عن عمها قال : قلت يا رسول الله , من في الجنة ؟ قال : " النبي في الجنة , و الشهيد في الجنة , و المولود في الجنة , و الموؤودة في الجنة " صححه الألباني .
و الموؤودة هي المقتولة الصغيرة التي كان أهل الجاهلية يدسونها في التراب كراهية البنات , و خشية العار و الفقر , أو لنذرهم إياهم للآلهة , أو يقولون إن الإناث بنات الله , فألحقوا البنات بالله فهو أحق بها منا .
و كان للعرب تفنن في الوأد , فمنهم من إذا صارت بنته سداسية يقول لأمها : طيّبيها و زيّنيها حتى أذهب بها إلى أحمائها , و قد حفر لها بئرا في الصحراء , فيبلغ بها البئر فيقول لها : انظري فيها , ثم يدفعها من خلفها و يهيل عليها التراب حتى تستوي البئر بالأرض . و منهم من كان إذا قربت امرأته من الوضع , حفر حفرة لتتمخّض على رأس الحفرة , فإذا ولدت بنتا رمت بها في الحفرة , و إن ولدت إبنا حبسته .
و قد اشتهر صعصعة بن ناجية بن عقال , جد الفرزدق بن غالب , بأنه كان ممن فدى الموءودات في الجاهلية , و نهى عن قتلهن . قيل إنه أحيا ألف موءودة , و قيل دون ذلك .
فالوأد كان عادة من أشنع العوائد في الجاهلية , مما يدل على نهاية القسوة و تمام الجفاء و الغلظة . قال الإمام : أنظر إلى هذه القسوة و غلظ القلب و قتل البنات البريئات بغير ذنب سوى خوف الفقر و العار , كيف استبدلت بالرحمة و الرأفة بعد أن خالط الإسلام قلوب العرب ؟ فما أعظم نعمة الإسلام على الإنسانية بأسرها بمحوه هذه العادة القبيحة .

( و إذا الصحف نشرت ) قال ابن جرير : " أي صحف أعمال العباد نشرت لهم , بعد أن كانت مطوية على ما فيها مكتوب من الحسنات و السيئات " , فآخذ هذا كتابه بيمينه , و آخذ ذاك كتابه بشماله , أو من وراء ظهره .

( و إذا السماء كشطت ) أي نزعت من أماكنها كما ينزع الجلد عن الشاة عند سلخها .

( و إذا الجحيم سعّرت ) أي : أوقد عليها فاستعرت , و التهبت إلتهابا لم يكن لها قبل ذلك . قال قتادة : و إنما يسعرها غضب الله و خطايا بني آدم .

( و إذا الجنة أزلفت ) أي قرّبت لأهلها ليدخلوها .

( علمت نفس ما أحضرت ) أي : إذ وقعت هذه الأمور , علمت كل نفس عند ذلك , ما قدمت من خير فتصير به إلى الجنة , أو شر فتصير به إلى النار , أي تبيّن لها عند ذلك ما كانت جاهلة به , و ما الذي كان فيه صلاحها من غيره .

( فلاأقسم بالخنس , الجواري الكنس ) قال الشيخ عبد العظيم بدوي : الخُنَّس هي النجوم تخنس – أي تختفي و تغيب عن الأنظار نهارا – بالنهار , و تظهر بالليل . " الجواري الكنّس " التي تجري في بروجها و منازلها و مواقعها طول الليل ثم تغيب مع طلوع الفجر . 

( و الليل إذا عسعس ) أي أدبر و لم يبق إلا اليسير , و ذلك وقت السحر .

( و الصبح إذا تنفس ) قال ابن جرير : يعني وضَوْءُ النهار إذا أقبل و تبيّن .

و جواب القسم قوله تعالى ( إنّه لقول رسول كريم ) يعني : إن هذا القرآن لتبليغ رسول كريم , أي : ملك شريف حَسَن الخلق , بهي المنظر , و هو جبريل عليه الصلاة و السلام .
فالله تعالى قد أقسم بأعظم قسم على أن القرآن نزل به جبريل على محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم , و ما يقول محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم هو كلام الله ووحيه صدقا و حقا .

( ذي قوّة ) أي على تحمل أعباء الرسالة , و على كل ما يؤمر به .
و من قوته أنه قلب ديار قوم لوط بهم فأهلكهم . فهو شديد الخَلْق , شديد البطش و الفعل .

( عند ذي العرش مكين ) أي جبريل عليه السلام مقرب عند الله تعالى , له منزلة رفيعة , و خصيصة من الله اختصه بها . قال أبو صالح في قوله " عند ذي العرش مكين " قال : جبريل يدخل في سبعين حجابا من نور بغير إذن .
فجبريل عليه السلام له مكانة و منزلة فوق منازل الملائكة كلهم .

( مُطاع ثَمَّ ) له وجاهة , و هو مسموع القول مطاع في الملأ الأعلى , قال قتادة : " مطاع ثمّ " أي : في السماوات , يعني : ليس هو من أفناء الملائكة , بل هو من السادة و الأشراف , مُعْتَنى به , انتخب لهذه الرسالة العظيمة .

( أمين ) صفة لجبريل بالأمانة , و هذا عظيم جدا أن الرب عز و جل يزكي عبده و رسوله الملكي جبريل عليه السلام .
و هذا كله يدل على شرف القرآن عند الله تعالى , فإنه بعث به هذا الملك الكريم , الموصوف بتلك الصفات الكاملة . و العادة أن الملوك لا ترسل الكريم عليها إلا في أهم المهمات , و أشرف الرسائل .

( و ما صاحبكم بمجنون ) أي : محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ليس ممن يتكلم عن جِنَّة و يهذي هذيان المجانين " بل جاء بالحقّ و صدّق المرسلين " و هذا نفي لما كان يبهته به أعداؤه , صلى الله عليه و سلم , حسدا و لؤما . قال الشهاب : و في قوله " صاحبكم " تكذيب لهم بألطف وجه . إذ هو إيماء إلى أنه نشأ بين أظهركم من ابتداء أمره إلى الآن , فأنتم أعرف به و بأنه أتم الخلق عقلا و أرجحهم نبلا و أكملهم و أصفاهم ذهنا . فلا يسند له الجنون إلا من هو مركب من الحمق و الجنون .

( و لقد رآه بالأفق المبين ) أي : رأى محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم جبريل عليه السلام بالأفق البيِّن – الذي هو أعلى ما يلوح للبصر – على الصورة التي خلقه الله عليها له ستمائة جناح و قد سدّ الأفق كله . و هي الرؤية الأولى التي كانت بالبطحاء , و هي المذكورة في قوله تعالى " علّمه شديد القوى , ذو مرّة فاستوى , و هو بالأفق الأعلى , ثُمّ دنا فتدلّى , فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى , فأوحى إلى عبده ما أوحى " .

( و ما هو على الغيب بضنين ) و ما هو على ما أوحاه الله إليه بمتهم يزيد فيه أو ينقص أو يكتم بعضه , بل هو صلى الله عليه و سلم  أمين أهل السماء و الأرض , الذي بلغ رسالات ربه البلاغ المبين . فلم يبخل بشيء منه , بل بلَّغه و نشره و بذله لكل من أراده .

( و ما هو بقول شيطان رجيم ) و ما هذا القرآن بقول شيطان رجيم . و هو نفي لقولهم إنه كهانة , قال تعالى " و ما تنزّلت به الشياطين و ما ينبغي لهم و ما يستطيعون " .

( فأين تذهبون ) ينكر عليهم مسلكهم الشائن في تكذيب رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و إتهامه بالسحر , و القرآن بالشعر و الكهانة و الأساطير .

( إن هو إلاّ ذكر للعالمين ) أي هذا القرآن ذكر لجميع الناس , يتذكّرون به خالقهم و رازقهم و محييهم و مميتهم , و ما له عليهم من حق العبادة وواجب الشكر , و يتعضون به فيخافون ربهم فلا يعصونه بترك فرائض عليهم و لا بارتكاب ما حرمه عليهم .

( لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم ) أي : من أراد الهداية فعليه بهذا القرآن , فإنه منجاة له و هداية , لا هداية فيما سواه .

( و ما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء ربّ العالمين ) أي و ما تشاءون شيئا من فعالكم , إلا أن يشاء الله تمكينكم من مشيئتكم , و إقداركم عليها , و التخلية بينكم و بينها . و فائدة هذا الإخبار , و هو الإعلام بالإفتقار إلى الله تعالى , و أنه لا قدرة للعبد على ما لم يقدره الله عز و جل , فهو خاضع لسلطان مشيئته , مقهور تحت تدبيره و إرادته .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة عبس

و تسمى سورة الصاخبة , و هي مكية  و آيها اثنتان و أربعون .

ذكر غير واحد من المفسرين أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يوما يخاطب بعض عظماء قريش , و قد طمع في إسلامه , فبينما هو يخاطبه و يناجيه إذ أقبل ابن أم مكتوم – و كان ممن أسلم قديما – فجعل يسأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم عن شيء و يلح عليه , وَوَدَّ النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أن لو كف ساعته تلك ليتمكن من مخاطبة ذلك الرجل , طمعا و رغبة في هدايته . و عبس في وجه ابن أم مكتوم و أعرض عنه , و أقبل على الآخر , فأنزل الله عز و جل " عبس و تولى " .
فعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ( أنزلت " عبس و تولى " في إبن أم مكتوم الأعمى , أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فجعل يقول : أرشدني . قالت : و عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم من عظماء المشركين . قالت : فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يُعرض عنه و يقبل على الآخر , و يقول : أترى بما أقول بأسا ؟ فيقول : لا , ففي هذا أنزل ) قال الشيخ الألباني صحيح الإسناد .
و إبن أم مكتوم هذا إسمه عبد الله , قال الشهاب : و هو مكيّ قرشيّ من المهاجرين الأولين , و كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يستخلفه على المدينة في أكثر غزواته , و كان ابن خال خديجة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها .

( عبس و تولى ) أي النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم , و معنى عبس قطب ما بين عيينه كراهية لما نَابه و حصل له مما أزعجه , " و تولى " أعرض عنه .

( أن جاءه الأعمى ) أي لأجل أن جاء عبد الله بن أم مكتوم فقطعه عما هو مشغول به من دعوة بعض أشراف قريش للإسلام .

( و ما يدريك لعله يزّكى ) أي يريد زكاة نفسه و تطهير روحه بما يتعلمه منك .

( أو يذّكر فتنفه الذكر ) أي يعتبر و يتعظ فتنفعه موعظتك .

( أمّا من استغنى ) أي بماله و قوته و شرف قومه عن سماع القرآن و الهداية و الموعظة .

( فأنت له تصدّى ) أي تتعرض له مُقبلا عليه رجاء أن يسلم و يهتدي .

( و ما عليك ألاّ يزّكى ) أي و ليس عليك بأس في أن لا يتزكى بالإسلام , إنْ عليك إلا البلاغ . قال الرازي : أي لا يبلغن بك الحرص على إسلامهم , إلى أن تعرض عمن أسلم , للإشتغال بدعوتهم .

( و أمّا من جاءك يسعى و هو يخشى ) جاءك مسرعا يجري وراءك يناديك بأحبّ الأسماء إليك يا رسول الله , و الحال أنه يخشى الله تعالى و يخاف عقابه فلذا هو يطلب ما يزكي به نفسه ليقيها العقاب و العذاب .

( فأنت عنه تلهى ) أي تُعرض و تتشاغل بغيره .

و من هاهنا أمر الله عز و جل رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم ألا يخص بالإنذار أحد , بل يساوي فيه بين الشريف و الضعيف , و الفقير و الغني , و السادة و العبيد , و الرجال و النساء , و الصغار و الكبار . ثم الله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم , و له الحكمة البالغة و الحجة الدامغة .
قال السيوطي في الإكليل : في هذه الآيات حث على الترحيب بالفقراء و الإقبال عليهم في مجالس العلم و قضاء حوائجهم , و عدم إيثار الأغنياء عليهم . قال الزمخشري : لقد تأدب الناس بأدب الله في هذا تأدبا حسنا , فقد روي عن سفيان الثوري رحمه الله أن الفقراء كانوا في مجلسه أمراء .

( كلاّ ) لا تفعل مثل هذا مرة أخرى .

( إنّها تذكرة ) أي هذه الآيات و ما تحمل من عتاب حبيب إلى حبيب موعظة , يجب الإتعاظ بها و العمل بموجبها .

( فمن شاء ذكره ) أي عَمِل بهذا الوحي و التنزيل كقوله تعالى " و قل الحق من ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن و من شاء فليكفر " .

( في صحف مكرمة , مرفوعة مطهرة ) صحف آيات التنزيل و سوره معظمة و موقرة عند الله تعالى , مرفوعة القدر و الرتبة , مطهرة من الدنس و الزيادة و النقص , و منزهة عن مس الشياطين لها .

( بأيدي سفرة , كرام بررة ) بأيدي ملائكة , خُلقهم كريم حسن شريف , و أخلاقهم و أفعالهم بارة طاهرة كاملة .
و من هاهنا ينبغي لحامل القرآن أن يكون في أفعاله و أقواله على السداد و الرشاد .

( قتل الإنسان ) لعن الإنسان – الكافر – و هذا الجنس الإنسان المكذب , لكثرة تكذيبه بلا مستند , بل بمجرد الإستبعاد و عدم العلم .

( ما أكفره ) أي ما حمله على الكفر و الكبر .

قال الرازي : " قتل الإنسان " تنبيه على أنهم استحقوا أعظم أنواع العقاب . و قوله " ما أكفره " تنبيه على أنهم اتصفوا بأعظم أنواع القبائح و المنكرات .

( من أي شيء خلقه ) أي من أي شيء حقير مهين خلقه ؟ و هذا تحقيرا له .

( من نطفة خلقه ) خلقه الله من ماء مهين , من نطفة قذرة .
 أمن كان هذا حاله يليق به أن يكفر و يتكبر و يستغني عن الله ؟ فلينظر إلى مبدئه و منتهاه و ما بينهما . مبدأه نطفة مذرة و آخره جيفة قذرة , و هو بينهما حامل عذرة . كيف يكفر و كيف يتكبر ؟

( فقدّره ) أي أطوارا نطفة فعلقة فمضغة , ثم هيأه لما يصلح له و يليق به من الأعضاء و الأشكال , فسواه بشرا سويا . و كذلك قدّر أجله و رزقه و عمله و شقي أو سعيد .

( ثم السبيل يسّره ) ثم يسر عليه خروجه من بطن أمه – اختاره ابن جرير - , أو يكون المعنى : يسر له الأسباب الدينية و الدنيوية , و هداه السبيل و بيّنه و امتحنه بالأمر و النهي قال تعالى " إنا هديناه السبيل إمّا شاكرا و إمّا كفورا " و هذا رجحه ابن كثير .

( ثم أماته فأقبره ) أي أكرمه بالدفن , فهيأ له من يقبره , و لم يجعله كسائر الحيوانات التي تكون جيفها على وجه الأرض .

( ثم إذا شاء أنشره ) أي بعثه بعد موته للجزاء .

( كلاّ لمّا يقض ما أمره ) فيها قولان للعلماء : الأول : أن الإنسان لم يقض ما أمره الله به , فهو مُقَصِر في حق الله , لأنه مهما اجتهد في طاعة الله فهو مقصر في حق مولاه – قاله الشيخ عبد العظيم بدوي - . الثاني : أن الله تعالى لن يقوم بالبعث و النشور الآن حتى تنقضي المدة , و يفرغ القدر من بني آدم ممن كتب تعالى له أنه سيوجد منهم , و يخرج إلى الدنيا , و قد أمر به تعالى كونا و قدرا , فإذا تناهى ذلك عند الله أنشر الله الخلائق و أعادهم كما بدأهم . و هذا اختاره ابن كثير .

( فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه ) أي فإن لم يشهد خلق ذاته , و عمي عن الآيات في نفسه , و أصر على جحوده توحيدَ ربه , فلينظر إلى طعامه و مأكله الذي هو أقرب الأشياء لديه . ماذا صنعنا في إحداثه و تهيئته لأن يكون غذاء صالحا لعله يذكر فيشكر . و كذلك فيه استدلال بإحياء النبات من الأرض الهامدة على إحياء الأجسام بعد ما كانت عظاما بالية و ترابا متمزقا .

( إنا صببنا الماء صبّا ) أنزلنا المطر من السماء على الأرض بكثرة .

( ثم شققنا الأرض شقّا ) أي صدعناها بالنبات , حيث أسكنّا المطر فيها فدخل في تُخُومها و تخلّل في أجزاء الحبِّ المودَع فيها , فنبت و ارتفع و ظهر على وجه الأرض .

( فأنبتنا فيها ) أصنافا مصنفة من أنواع الأطعمة اللذيذة , و الأقوات الشهية .

( حبّا ) و هذا شامل لسائر الحبوب على اختلاف أصنافها , كالقمح و الشعير و الذرة .

( و عنبا و قضبا ) العنب معروف , و القضب هو : كل ما أكل من النبات رطبا , كالقثاء و الخيار و نحوهما . و سمي قضبا لأنه يقضب , أي يقطع مرة بعد أخرى .

( و زيتونا و نخلا ) الزيتون يؤكل حبا , و يدهن به زيتا , و يستصبح به . و نخلا يؤكل بلحا بسرا , و رطبا , و تمرا , و نيئا , و مطبوخا , و يعتصر منه رُبٌّ و خل .

( و حدائق غُلبا ) أي بساتين ذوات الأشجار المثمرة , عليها حوائط تحيط بها , " غلبا " أي ضخمة عظيمة , و عظمها إما لاتساعها البالغ حد البصر , أو لغلظ أشجارها و تكاثفها و إلتفافها .

( و فاكهة و أبّا ) و فاكهة أي مما يؤكل من ثمار الأشجار , من تين و عنب و خوخ و رمان , و غير ذلك . و الأبُّ هو المرعى الذي تأكله البهائم من العشب و النبات .

( متاعا لكم و لأنعامكم ) أي عيشة لكم و لأنعامكم في هذه الدار إلى يوم القيامة .

فمن نظر في هذه النعم , أوجب له ذلك شكر ربه , و بذل الجهد في الإنابة إليه , و الإقبال على طاعته , و التصديق بأخباره .

( فإذا جاءت الصّاخة ) و هي صيحة القيامة و صوت زلزالها الهائل المصمّ للآذان , المزعج للأفئدة يومئذ , مما يرى الناس من الأهوال و شدة الحاجة لسالف الأعمال .

( يوم يفرّ المرء من أخيه , و أمّه و أبيه , و صاحبته و بنيه ) أي : يراهم , و يفر منهم , و يبتعد عنهم , لأن الهول عظيم , و الخطب جليل , و لاشتغاله بنفسه , و علمه بأنهم لا ينفعونه . و معنى صاحبته أي زوجته .

( لكل امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه ) أي قد أشغلته نفسه , و اهتم لفكاكها , و لم يكن له إلتفات إلى غيرها .
عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : " يبعث الناس يوم القيامة حفاة عراة غرلا " فقالت عائشة : يا رسول الله , فكيف بالعورات ؟ فقال : " لكلّ امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه " صححه الإمام الألباني . و غرلا : أي غير مختونين .

( وجوه يومئذ مسفرة , ضاحكة مستبشرة ) وجوه يومئذ مضيئة مشرقة , قد ظهر فيها السرور و البهجة , من ما عرفوا من نجاتهم , و فوزهم بالنعيم . و هذه الوجوه هي وجوه المؤمنين الذين صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه , و قدموا من الخير و العمل الصالح ما ملأوا به صحفهم .

( ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبرة , ترهقها قترة ) ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبار و كدورة , تغشاها ظلمة و سواد , فهي وجوه سوداء مظلمة مدلهمة , قد أيست من كل خير , و عرفت شقاءها و هلاكها .

( أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة ) أي : الكفرة قلوبهم , الفجرة في أعمالهم , الذين لا يبالون ما أتوا به من معاصي الله , و ركبوا من محارمه , فجوزوا بسوء أعمالهم و خبث نياتهم .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة النازعات

و تسمى سورة الساهرة , و الطامة , و هي مكية  و آيها ست و أربعون .

( و النّازعات غرقا ) أي الملائكة تنزع أرواح الفجار و الكفار عند الموت بشدّة .

( و الناشطات نشطا ) أي الملائكة تنشط أرواح المؤمنين الصالحين نشطا أي تسلها برفق .

( و السابحات سبحا ) أي الملائكة مترددات في الهواء صعودا و نزولا .

( فالسابقات سبقا ) أي الملائكة تبادر لأمر الله , فتسبق الشياطين في إيصال الوحي إلى رسل الله حتى لا تسترقه .

( فالمدبرات أمرا ) الملائكة , الذين و كلهم الله أن يدبروا كثيرا من أمور العالم العلوي و السفلي , من الأمطار , و النبات , و الأشجار , و الرياح , و البحار , و الأجنة , و الحيوانات , و الجنة , و النار , و غير ذلك .

هذه الآيات الخمس قسم من الله تعالى عظيم , أقسم به على أنه لابد من البعث و الجزاء و أنه واقع لا محالة , حيث كان المشركون ينكرون ذلك حتى لا يقفوا عند حد في سلوكهم فيواصلوا كفرهم و فسادهم جَرْيا وراء شهوتهم كل أيامهم و طيلة حياتهم قال تعالى " بل يريد الإنسان ليفجر أمامه " . 
و تقدير جواب القسم بل تبعثن ثم لتنبؤن بما عملتم إذ هو معهود في كثير من الإقسام في القرآن كقوله تعالى " زعم الذين كفروا أن لن يبعثوا قل بلى و ربي لتبعثن ثم لتنبؤن بما عملتم و ذلك على الله يسير " .

( يوم ترجف الراجفة تتبعها الرّادفة ) قال ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما : هما النفختان الأولى و الثانية , قال الحسن : أما الأولى فتميت الأحياء , و أما الثانية فتحيي الموتى , ثم تلا " و نُفخ في الصور فصعق من في السماوات و من في الأرض إلاّ من شاء الله ثمّ نُفخ فيه أخرى فإذا هم قيام ينظرون " .

( قلوب يومئذ واجفة ) أي شديدة الإضطراب ,خوفا من عظيم الهول النازل .

( أبصارها خاشعة ) أي أبصار أهلها ذليلة حقيرة , مما قد علاها من الكآبة و الحزن , من الخوف و الرعب .

( يقولون أئنا لمردودون في الحافرة , أءذا كنّا عظاما نّخرة ) يعني : مشركي قريش و من قال بقولهم في إنكار المعاد , يستبعدون وقوع البعث بعد المصير إلى القبور , و بعد تمزق أجسادهم و تفتت عظامهم , و نخورها قال ابن عباس : و هو العظم إذا بلى و دخلت الريح فيه .

( قالوا تلك إذا كرّة خاسرة ) يعنون أنهم إذا عادوا إلى الحياة مرة أخرى فإن هذه العودة تكون خاسرة , قال ابن زيد : و أي كرة أخسر منها ؟ أحيوا ثم صاروا إلى النار , فكانت كرّة سوء . و قال أبو السعود : هذا حكاية لكفر آخر لهم ,متفرع على كفرهم السابق ... أي قالوا ذلك بطريقة الإستهزاء , مشيرين إلى ما أنكروه من الردة في الحافرة .

( فإنما هي زجرة واحدة ) أي صيحة واحدة , و هو أن يأمر الله تعالى إسرافيل فينفخ في الصور نفخة البعث , فإذا الأولون و الآخرون قيام بين يدي الربّ عز وجل ينظرون . قال تعالى " و ما أمرنا إلا واحدة كلمح بالبصر " و قال تعالى " و ما أمر السّاعة إلا كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب " .

( فإذا هم بالسّاهرة ) أي على ظهر الأرض أحياء , فيجمعهم الله و يقضي بينهم بحكمه العدل و يجازيهم . و هذه الأرض لم يعمل عليها خطيئة , و لم يَهرَاق عليها دم قال تعالى " يوم تُبدل الأرض غير الأرض و السماوات و برزوا لله الواحد القهار " .

( هل آتاك حديث موسى ) أي : هل سمعت بخبره ؟

( إذ ناداه ربه بالواد المقدس طوى ) أي ناداه الله تعالى بالوادي المطهر المبارك – المسمى طوى - , و هو واد في أسفل جبل طور سيناء من برية فلسطين . و كلمه فيه , و امتنّ عليه بالرسالة و اختصه بالوحي و الإجتباء فقال له :

( إذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى ) إذهب إلى فرعون إنه عتا و تكبر و ظلم فأفحش في الظلم و الفساد .

( فقل له هل لّك إلى أن تزكّى ) أي : هل لك في خصلة حميدة , و محمدة جميلة , يتنافس فيها أولوا الألباب , و هي أن تُزكّي نفسك و تطهرها من دنس الكفر و الطغيان , إلى الإيمان و العمل الصالح ؟

( و أهديك إلى ربك ) أي : أدلك إلى عبادة ربك , و أُبَيّن لك مواقع رضاه , من مواقع سخطه .

( فتخشى ) فيصير قلبك خاضعا له مطيعا خاشيا بعد ما كان قاسيا خبيثا بعيدا من الخير . قال الزمخشري : ذكر الخشية لأنها ملاك الأمر , من خشى الله أتى منه كل خير , و من أَمِن اجترأ على كل شر .

( فأراه الآية الكبرى ) فأظهر له موسى مع هذه الدعوة الحق حجة قوية , و دليلا واضحا على صدق ما جاء به من عند الله , و هي على ما قاله مجاهد , عصاه و يده . أي عصاه إذ تحولت ثعبانا مبينا , و يده إذ أخرجها بيضاء للناظرين . و إفرادهما لأنهما كالآية الواحدة في الدلالة , أو هي العصا لأنها كانت المقدمة و الأصل , و البقية كالتبع .

( فكذّب و عصى ) فكذب فرعون موسى فيما أتاه من الآيات المعجزة , و دعاها سحرا , و عصاه فيما أمره به من طاعة ربه و خشيته إياه .

( ثم أدبر يسعى ) أي يجتهد في مبارزة الحق و محاربته . و هو جمعُهُ السحرة ليقابلوا ما جاء به موسى , عليه السلام , من المعجزة الباهرة .

( فحشر ) جمع رجاله و جنده .

 ( فنادى ) أي ناداه ليعدهم إلى حرب موسى .

( فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى ) يعني أنه لا ربّ فوقه , و بالتالي لا طاعة إلاّ له .

( فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة و الأولى ) أي : انتقم الله منه انتقاما جعله به عبرة و نكالا لأمثاله من المشركين في الدنيا .

( إنّ في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى ) أي في أخذه لفرعون و ما أحل به من العذاب و الخزي , عظة و معتبرا لمن يخاف الله و يخشى عقابه , و يعلم أن هذه سنته في كل من يقاوم الحق و يحاربه , فإن نبأ الأولين عبرة للآخرين .

يقول الله تعالى محتجا على منكري البعث في إعادة الخلق بعد بدئه :

( أأنتم ) أيها الناس ( أشدُّ خلقا أم السماء ) ؟ يعني : بل السماء أشدّ خلقا منكم , فإن من رفع السماء على عظمها , هيّن عليه خلقهم و خلق أمثالهم , و إحياؤهم بعد مماتهم , كما قال سبحانه " لَخلق السماوات و الأرض أكبر من خلق الناس " و قوله تعالى " أوليس الذي خلق السماوات و الأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم " .
و الإستفهام هنا استفهام تقريري و هو إلجاؤهم إلى الإقرار و الإعتراف بأن خلق السماء أعظم من خلقهم إذًا كيف ينكرون البعث و الحياة الثانية .

( بناها ) قال ابن جرير : أي رفعها فجعلها للأرض سقفا .

( رفع سمكها فسوّاها ) أي : جعلها عالية البناء , بعيدة الفناء , مستوية الأرجاء , مكللة بالكواكب في الليلة الظلماء .

( و أغطش ليلها ) أي : جعل ليلها مظلما أسود حالكا , قال ابن جرير : أضاف الليل إلى السماء , لأن الليل غروب الشمس , و غروبها و طلوعها فيها , فأضيف إليها لما كان فيها .

( و أخرج ضُحاها ) أي : جعل نهارها مضيئا مشرقا نيرا واضحا , و الضحى انبساط الشمس و امتداد النهار . و إيثار الضحى لأنه وقت قيام سلطان الشمس و كمال إشراقها .

( و الأرض بعد ذلك دحاها ) أي بعد تسوية السماء على الوجه السابق , و إبراز الأضواء , بسط الله تعالى الأرض و مهدها لسكنى أهلها , و تقلبهم في أقطارها . أما خلق نفس الأرض ,فمتقدم على خلق السماء كما قال تعالى " قل أإنكم لتكفرون بالذي خلق الأرض في يومين " إلى أن قال " ثم استوى إلى السماء و هي دخان فقال لها و للأرض ائتيا طوعا أو كرها قالتا أتينا طائعين " .

( أخرج منها ماءها ) بأن فجر منها عيونا و أجرى أنهارا .

( و مرعاها ) و هو ما يرعى من سائر الحبوب و الثمار و النبات و الأشجار .

( و الجبال أرساها ) أي قررها و أثبتها و أكّدها في أماكنها , لتستقر الأرض بأهلها .

( متاعا لكم و لأنعامكم ) أي انتفاعا لكم و لأنعامكم في هذه الدار إلى أن ينتهي الأمد , و ينقضي الأجل .

( فإذا جاءت الطامة الكبرى ) أي الداهية العظمى التي تطمّ – أي تلو و تغلب أمثالها من الأحداث الجسام – على كل هائلة من الأمور , فتغمر ما سواها بعظيم هولها كما قال تعالى " و الساعة أدهى و أمرّ " , و هي القيامة للحساب و الجزاء .

( يوم يتذكّر الإنسان ما سعى ) حينئذ يتذكر ابن آدم جميع عمله خيره و شره , و ذلك بعرضه عليه .

( و بُرِّزت الجحيم لمن يرى ) أظهرت للناظرين فرآها الناس عيانا .

( فأمّا من طغى ) أي أفرط في تعديه و مجاوزته حد الشريعة و الحق , إلى ارتكاب العصيان و الفساد و الضلال .

( و آثر الحياة الدنيا ) أي قدمها على أمر دينه و أخراه .

( فإن الجحيم هي المأوى ) فإن مصيره إلى الجحيم , و إن مطعمه من الزقوم , و مشربه من الحميم .

( و أمّا من خاف مقام ربّه ) أي : خاف القيام بين يدي الله عز و جل , و خاف حُكمَ الله فيه ,فأدى الفرائض و اجتنب النواهي .

( و نهى النفس عن الهوى ) أي : نهى نفسه عن هواها , فلم يجيبها في هوى يبغضه الله و لم يطعها في شيء حرمه الله , بل صار هواه تبعًا لما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم .

( فإنّ الجنّة هي المأوى ) أي : منقلبه و مصيره و مرجعه إلى الجنة الفيحاء .

( يسألونك عن السّاعة أيّان مرساها ) أي يسألك يا رسولنا المتعنتون المكذبون المنكرون للبعث عن الساعة متى وقوعها و قيامها .

( فيم أنت من ذكراها إلى ربك منتهاها ) ليس علمها إليك و لا إلى أحد من الخلق , بل مَردها و مرجعها إلى الله عز و جل , فهو الذي يعلم وقتها على التعيين , كما قال تعالى في آية أخرى " يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها قل إنما علمها عند ربي لا يجليها لوقتها إلا هو ثقلت في السماوات و الأرض لا تأتيكم إلا بغته يسألونك كأنك حفي عنها قل إنما علمها عند الله و لكن  أكثر الناس لا يعلمون " .

( إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها ) إنما بعثتك لتنذر الناس و تحذرهم من بأس الله و عذابه , فمن خشي الله و خاف مقامه ووعيده , اتبعك فأفلح و أنجح , و الخيبة و الخسار على من كذبك و خالفك .

( كأنّهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عشية أو ضحاها ) كأن هؤلاء المكذبين بها , و بما فيها من الجزاء و الحساب , يوم يشاهدون وقوعها , من عظيم هولها , لم يلبثوا في الدنيا أو في القبور إلا ساعة من نهار , بمقدار عشية – و هي ما بين الظهر إلى غروب الشمس - , أو ضحاها – و هي ما بين طلوع الشمس إلى نصف النهار - .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة النبأ

و تسمى سورة عمّ يتساءلون , و هي مكية  و آيها أربعون .

( عمّ يتساءلون ) عن أي شيء يتساءل المكذبون بآيات الله ؟ قال ابن جرير : و ذلك أن قريشا جعلت , فيما ذكرعنها , تختصم و تتجادل في الذي دعاهم إليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم , من الإقرار بنبوته , و التصديق بما جاء به من عند الله تعالى , و الإيمان بالبعث . فقال الله تعالى لنبيه : فيما يتساءل هؤلاء القوم و يختصمون ؟ 
ثم بيّن ما يتساءلون عنه فقال : " عن النبأ العظيم , الذي هم فيه مختلفون " .

( عن النبأ العظيم ) أي : الخبر الهائل المفظع الباهر , و هو أمر القيامة و البعث بعد الموت .

( الذي هم فيه مختلفون ) يعني : الناس فيه على قولين : مؤمن به و كافر .

( كلا سيعلمون ثم كلا سيعلمون ) أي : سيعلمون إذا نزل بهم العذاب ما كانوا به يكذبون , حيث يُدَعُّون إلى نار جهنم دَعَّا , و يقال لهم " هذه النار التي كنتم بها تكذبون " .

ثم شرع الله تعالى يُبَيِّن قدرته العظيمة على خلق الأشياء الغريبة و الأمور العجيبة , الدالة على قدرته على ما يشاء من أمر المعاد و غيره , فقال :

( ألم نجعل الأرض مِهَادَا ) أي : ممهدة مهيأة لكم و لمصالحكم , من الحروث و المساكن و السبل .

( و الجبال أوتادا ) أي : جعلها للأرض أوتادًا , أرساها بها و ثبتها و قرّرها حتى سكنت و لم تضطرب بمن عليها .

( و خلقناكم أزواجا ) أي ذكورا و إناثا . قال الإمام : ليتم الإئتناس و التعاون على سعادة المعيشة و حفظ النسل و تكميله بالتربية .

( و جلعنا نومكم سباتا ) أي : قَطْعًا للحركة لتحصل الراحة من كثرة الترداد و السعي في المعايش في عرض النهار .

( و جلعنا الليل لباسا ) أي كاللباس بإحاطة ظلمته بكل أحد , و ستره لهم .

( و جلعنا النهار معاشا ) أي : جعلناه مشرقا منيرا مضيئا ليتمكن الناس من التصرف فيه و الذهاب و المجيء للمعاش و التكسب و التجارات , و غير ذلك .

( و بنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا ) أي : السموات السبع في قوتها و صلابتها و شدّتها , و في اتساعها و ارتفاعها و إحكامها و إتقانها , و تزيينها بالكواكب الثوابت و السيارات , و قد أمسكها الله بقدرته , و جعلها سقفا للأرض , لا تفنى و لا تزول إلى أن يأذن سبحانه و تعالى بزوالها .

( وجعلنا سراجا وهّاجا ) يعني : الشمس المنيرة على جميع العالم التي يتوهج ضوؤها لأهل الأرض كلهم .

( و أنزلنا من المعصرات ) أي السحابات التي حان لها أن تمطر .

( ماءً ثَجَّاجا ) أي منصبّا متتابعا .

( لنخرج به حبًّا و نباتا ) أي لنخرج بهذا الماء الكثير الطيب النافع المُبارك  " حبّا " من بُرٍّ و شعير , و ذرة و أرز , و غير ذلك , يدخر للأناسي و الأنعام , و " نباتا " يشمل سائر النبات .

( و جنّاتٍ ألفافا ) أي حدائق ملتفة الشجر , مجتمعة الأغصان , فيها من جميع أصناف الفواكه اللذيذة .

فالذي أنعم عليكم بهذه النعم العظيمة , التي لا يقدر قدرها , و لا يحصى عدها , كيف تكفرون به و تكذبون ما أخبركم به من البعث و النشور ؟!  أم كيف تستعينون بنعمه على معاصيه و تجحدونها ؟!! 

( إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا ) يخبر تعالى عن يوم الفصل , و هو يوم يفصل بين الناس و يفرق السعداء من الأشقياء , باعتبار تفاوت الأعمال , و هو يوم القيامة , و أنه مؤقت بأجل معدود , لا يزاد عليه و لا ينقص منه , و لا يعلم وقته على التعيين إلا الله عز و جل , كما قال " و ما نُؤَخرُه إلا لأجل معدود " .

( يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا )  يوم ينفخ إسرافيل نفخة البعث فتأتون أيها الناس جماعات , جماعات , كل جماعة مع إمامهم , على حسب تباين عقائدهم و أعمالهم و توافقهم , قال تعالى " يوم ندعو كلّ أناس بإمامهم " .

( و فُتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا ) و تشققت السماء حتى تكون طرقا و مسالك لنزول الملائكة منها .

( و سيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا ) أي : رفعت من أماكنها في الهواء , و ذلك يكون بعد تفتيتها و جعلها أجزاء متصاعدة كالهباء , فترى كأنها جبال و ليست بجبال , بل غبار غليظ متراكم , يرى من بعيد كأنه جبل , ثم يذهب ذلك بالكلية , فلا عين و لا أثر كما قال تعالى " و يسألونك عن الجبال فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا , فيذرها قاعا صفصفا , لا ترى فيها عوجا و لا أمتا " .

( إن جنهم كانت مرصادا ) أي موضع رصد , يرصد فيه خزنتها من كان يكذب بها و بالمعاد .

( للطّاغين مأبا ) أي تكون للذين طغوا في الدنيا , فتجاوزوا حدود الله استكبارا على ربهم , منزلا و مرجعا يصيرون إليه .

( لابثين فيها أحقابا ) أي ماكتين فيها دهورا متتابعة إلى غير نهاية , كقوله تعالى " خالدين فيها أبدا " .

( لا يذوقون فيها بردًا و لا شرابا ) لا يجدون في جهنّم ما يبرد جلودهم , و لا ما يدفع ظمأهم .

( إلا حميما ) أي ماء حارًّا إنتهى غليانه , يشوي وجوههم , و يقطع أمعاءهم .

( و غسّاقا ) و هو صديد أهل النار , الذي هو في غاية النتن , و كراهة المذاق , يجمع في حياض , ثم يسقونه .

( جزاءًا وفاقا ) أي : جوزوا بذلك جزاءً موافقا لما ارتكبوه من الأعمال , و قدموه من العقائد و الأخلاق .

( إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا ) أي : لم يكونوا يعتقدون أن ثَم دارًا يجازون فيها و يحاسبون , لذلك أهملوا العمل للآخرة .

( و كذبوا آياتنا كذابا ) أي : و كانوا يكذبون بحجج الله و دلائله على خلقه التي أنزلها على رسله , فيقابلونها بالتكذيب و المعاندة .

( و كل شيء أحصيناه كتابا ) أي : وقد عَلِمنا أعمال العباد كلهم , و كتبناها عليهم , و سنجزيهم على ذلك , إن خيرا فخير , و إن شرا فشر . قال تعالى : " ووضع الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة و لا كبيرة إلا أحصاها ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا و لا يظلم ربك أحدًا " .

( فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا ) يقال لأهل النار تقريعا و غضبا و تأنيبا لهم من تخفيف العذاب , ذوقوا ما أنتم فيه , فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا من جنسه . قال عبد الله بن عمرو : لم ينزل على أهل النار آية أشد من هذه : " فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا " . قال : فهم في مزيد من العذاب أبدا .

( إن للمتقين مفازا ) إن الذين اتقوا سخط ربهم , بالتمسك بطاعته , والإنكفاف عما يكرهه , لهم مفاز و منجى , و بُعد عن النار .

( حدائق و أعنابا ) أي : بساتين جامعة لأصناف الأشجار الزاهية . و خص الأعناب بذكره لشرفه و كثرته في تلك الحدائق .

( و كواعب أترابا ) أي حور نواهدهن مستديرة مع ارتفاع يسير , لشبابهن و قوتهن و نضارتهن , و هن في سن واحدة .

( و كأسا دهاقا ) أي ملأى من خمر لذة للشاربين .

( لا يسمعون فيها لغوا و لا كذّابا ) لا يسمعون في الجنة باطلا من القول و لا كذابا .

( جزاءً من ربّك عطاءً حسابا ) هذا الذي ذكرناه جازاهم الله به جزاءا كافيا وافيا شاملا كثيرا و أعطاهموه , بفضله و منّه و إحسانه و رحمته .

( ربّ السماوات و الأرض و ما بينهما الرحمن ) يخبر تعالى عن عظمته و جلاله , و أنه رب السماوات و الأرض و ما فيهما و ما بينهما – أي مالكهما و المتصرف فيهما – و أنه الرحمن الذي شملت رحمته كل شيء .

( لا يملكون منه خطابا ) أي : لا يقدر أحد على ابتداء مخاطبته إلا بإذنه كقوله تعالى " من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه " , و كقوله " يوم يأت لا تكلَّم نفس إلا بإذنه " .

( يوم يقوم الرُّوح ) أي جبريل عليه السلام و هو المعبّر عنه بروح القدس في آية أخرى  .

( و الملائكة صفا ) قال القاشاني : أي صافّين في مراتبهم , كقوله تعالى : " و ما منّا إلاّ له مقام معلوم " . و قال الرازي : يحتمل أن يكون المعنى صفًّا واحدا , و يحتمل أنه صفان , و يجوز صفوفا... و رجح بعضهم الأخير , لآية " و جاء ربُّك و الملك صفًّا صفًّا " .

( لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن و قال صوابا ) أي : لا يتكلمون في الشفاعة كقوله " من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه " و الضمير للملائكة أو أعمّ كقوله " يوم يأت لا تكلَّم نفس إلا بإذنه " قال الزمخشري : هما شريطتان أن يكون المتكلّم منهم مأذونا له في الكلام , و أن يتكلّم بالصواب , فلا يشفع لغير مرتضى لقوله تعالى " و لا يشفعون إلاّ لمن ارتضى " .

( ذلك اليوم الحق ) أي الواقع الذي لا يمكن إنكاره و هو يوم الفصل , الذي لا يروج فيه الباطل , و لا ينفع فيه الكذب .

( فمن شاء اتّخذ إلى ربّه مآبا ) أي فمن شاء اتخذ بالتصديق بهذا اليوم الحق , و الإستعداد له و العمل بما فيه , مرجعا حسنا يؤوب إليه . و نجاةً له من أهواله .

( إنّا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا ) أي : خوفناكم عذابا قريبا جدا – و كل ما هو آت فهو قريب – يبتدئ بالموت و لا ينتهي أبدا .

( يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ) أي : يعرض عليه جميع أعماله , خيرها و شرها , قديمها و حديثها , كقوله " ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا " , و كقوله " يُنَبَّأُ الإنسان يومئذ بما قدّم و أخّر " .

( و يقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا ) أي يود الكافر يومئذ أنه كان في الدار الدنيا ترابا , و لم يكن خُلِقَ , و لا خرج إلى الوجود . و ذلك حين عاين عذاب الله , و نظر إلى أعماله الفاسدة قد سطِّرت عليه بأيدي الملائكة السَّفرة الكرام البررة . و قيل : إنه لم يرى البهائم بعد القصاص لها صارت ترابا , يتمنى الكافر و هو في عذايه أن لو كان ترابا مثل البهائم , و لولا العذاب و شدته و دوامه لما تمنى أن يكون ترابا أبدا .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة المرسلات

و تسمى سورة العرف , و هي مكية  و آيها خمسون .

أقسم الله تعالى – على البعث و الجزاء بالأعمال – بعدة أشياء من مخلوقاته – و لله أن يقسم بما شاء , و الحكمة من الإقسام أن تسكن النفوس للخبر و تطمئن إلى صدق المخبر فيه و بذلك يحصل الغرض من إلقاء الخبر على السامعين – فقال :

( و المرسلات عرفا ) هي الرياح المتتابعة الطيبة العذبة .

( فالعاصفات عصفا ) أي الرياح الشديدات الهبوب , السريعات الممرّ , التي قد تعصف بالأشجار و تقتلعها و بالمباني و تهدمها .

( و الناشرات نشرا ) هي الرياح المعتدلة التي تنشر السحاب في آفاق السماء - كما يشاء الرب عز و جل – و تفرقه أو تسوقه للإمطار و إنزال المطر , فتحيي الأرض بعد موتها . قال تعالى " و هو الذي يرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته " , و قال سبحانه " الله الذي يرسل الرّياح فتثير سحابا فيبسطه في السّماء " .

( فالفارقات فرقا ) يعني الملائكة , فإنها تنزل بأمر الله على الرسل تفرق بين الحق و الباطل , و الهدى و الغيّ , و الحلال و الحرام .

( فالملقيات ذكرا ) و هي الملائكة تلقي بالوحي على من اصطفى الله تعالى من عباده .

( عذرا أو نذرا ) أي : إعذارا و إنذار للناس , تنذر الناس ما أمامهم من المخاوف , و تقطع معذرتهم , فلا يكون لهم حجة على الله .

( إنّما توعدون لواقع ) - هذا هو المقسم عليه بهذه الأقسام - , أي : ما وعدتم به من قيام الساعة , و النفخ في الصور , و بعث الأجساد , و جمع الأولين و الآخرين في صعيد واحد , و مجازاة كل عامل بعمله , إن خيرا فخير و إن شرا فشر , إن هذا كله متحتم وقوعه , من غير شك و لا ارتياب , و عليه فأصلحوا أعمالكم بعد تصحيح نياتكم فإن الجزاء واقع لا يتخلف أبدا و لا يتغير و لا يتبدل .

( فإذا النجوم طُمست ) أي : ذهب ضوؤها و محي , كقوله " و إذا النجوم انكدرت " و كقوله " و إذا الكواكب انتثرت " .

( و إذا السماء فُرِجَت ) أي انشقت و تصدعت , و تدلت أرجاؤها , و وَهت أطرافها .

( و إذا الجبال نُسِفت ) أي اقتلعت من أماكنها بسرعة , ثم فتتت , فلا يبقى لها عين و لا أثر , كقوله تعالى " و يسألونك عن الجبال فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا , فيذرُها قاعا صفصفا , لا ترى فيها عِوجا و لا أمتا " , و قال سبحانه : " و يوم نُسيِّر الجبال و ترى الأرض بارزة و حشرناهم فلم نُغادر منهم أحدا " .

( و إذا الرُّسل أُقِّتت ) أي : أجلت للإجتماع لوقتها يوم القيامة للشهادة على أممهم و الفوز بما وعدوه من الكرامة .

( لأيّ يوم أجّلت ) لأي يوم أجلت الرسل و أرجئ أمرها ؟ – و الإستفهام للتعظيم و التفخيم و التهويل – و الجواب ( ليوم الفصل ) و هو يوم القيامة , قال تعالى : " فلا تحسبنّ الله مخلف وعده رسله إنّ الله عزيز ذوانتقام , يوم تبدّل الأرض غير الأرض و السماوات و برزوا لله الواحد القهار " .

( و ما أدراك ما يوم الفصل ) و هذا تفخيما لشأنه و إعلاما بهوله .

( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ) أي : يا حسرتهم , و شدة عذابهم , و سوء منقلبهم , أخبرهم الله , و أقسم لهم , فلم يصدقوه , فاستحقوا العقوبة البليغة .

( ألم نُهلك الأولين ) أي : أما أهلكنا المكذبين بالرسل و الجاحدين بالآيات من الأمم السابقة كعاد و ثمود و قوم إبراهيم و قوم لوط إلى زمن البعثة النبوية .

( ثمّ نتبعهم الأخرين ) ثم نتبعهم بإهلاك من كذب من الآخرين , و هو عيد لأهل مكة .

( كذلك نفعل بالمجرمين ) أي كل من أجرم و طغى و بغى , سيكون هلاكه مثل هلاك الأولين .

( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ) قال ابن جرير : أي بأخبار الله التي ذكرها في هذه الآية , الجاحدين قدرته على ما يشاء .

( ألم نخلقكم من ماء مهين ) أي : أما خلقناكم أيها الآدميون من نطفة – و هو المنيّ – ضعيفة حقيرة بالنسبة إلى قدرة الباري عز و جل .

( فجعلناه في قرار مكين ) يعني جمعناه في الرّحم , و فيه يستقر و ينمو . و الرحم معد لذلك , حافظ لما أودع فيه من الماء .

( إلى قدر معلوم ) و هو زمن الولادة , و هي مدة معينة من ستة أشهر أو تسعة أشهر .

( فقدرنا ) أي : قدرنا و دبرنا ذلك الجنين , في تلك الظلمات , و نقلناه من النطفة إلى العلقة , إلى المضغة , إلى أن جعله الله جسدا , ثم نفخ فيه الروح , و منهم من يموت قبل ذلك .

( فنعم القادرون ) على الخلق و التقدير معا .

( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ) بعدما بين الله لهم الآيات , و أراهم العبر و البينات .

( ألم نجعل الأرض كِفاتا , أحياءً و أمواتا ) قال ابن جرير : أي وعاء . و المعنى ألم نجعل الأرض تضمّ أحياءكم و تجمعهم في المساكن و المنازل , و أمواتكم في بطونها في القبور فيدفنون فيها ؟

( و جعلنا فيها رواسي شامخات ) يعني : الجبال , أرسى بها الأرض لئلا تميد و تضطرب بأهلها .

( و أسقيناكم ماءً فراتا ) عذبا زلالاً من السحاب , أو مما أنبعه الله من عيون الأرض .

( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ) ويل لمن تأمل هذه المخلوقات الدالة على عظمة خالقها , ثم بعد هذا يستمر على تكذيبه و كفره .

( إنطلقوا ) أي : يقال لهؤلاء المكذبين بهذه النعم و الحجج التي احتج بها عليهم يوم القيامة و هم في عرصاتها , يقال لهم تقريعا و تبكيتا ( إنطلقوا إلى ما كنتم به تكذبون ) من عذاب الله للكفرة الفجرة .

( لا ظليل و لا يُغني من اللهب ) أي : ظل الدخان المقابل للهب ليس ظلا حقيقيا كظل الشجرة و الجدار فيكن و يستر , بل هو ظل لا راحة فيه و لا طمأنينة , بحيث من يمكث فيه , لا يقيه حر اللهب , و لا يردّ عنه من لهب النار شيئا .

( إنها ترمي بشرر كالقصر ) أي : يتطاير الشرر من لهيب النار كالقصر , في عظمه  و كبره و ارتفاعه , و هذا دال على عظم نار جهنم و فظاعتها و سوء منظرها .

( كأنه جمالات صفر ) أي : الشررة كالجمل – في هيئتها و لونها – الأصفر و هو الأسود المائل إلى الصفرة , و هذا يدل على أن النار مظلمة , لهبها و جمرها و شررها , و أنها سوداء , كريهة المرأى , شديدة الحرارة .

( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ) يتوعد الله تعالى المكذبين به و بآياته و لقائه و رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم .

( هذا اليوم لا ينطقون ) أي هذا اليوم العظيم الشديد على المكذبين , لا ينطقون فيه بشيء من الخوف و الوجل الشديد .

( و لا يُؤذن لهم فيعتذرون ) أي : لا يمهد لهم الإذن في الإعتذار , لعدم قبول معذرتهم بقيام الحجة عليهم .

و عرصات يوم القيامة حالات , و الرب تعالى يخبر مرة باعتذارهم و كلامهم في موطن , و ينفيه في آخر , إذ هو ذاك الواقع , في مواطن يتكلمون بل يحلفون كاذبين و في مواطن يغلب عليهم الخوف فلا يتكلمون بشيء و في مواطن يطلب منهم أن يتكلموا فيتكلموا و في أخرى لا .

( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ) وعيد لكل المكذبين بهذا و بغيره .

( هذا يوم الفصل جمعناكم و الأوّلين ) يقال لهم يوم القيامة و هم في عرصاتها : هذا يوم الفصل الذي كنتم به تكذبون جمعناكم فيه أيها المكذبون من هذه الأمة و المكذبين الأولين من قبلها .

( فإن كان لكم كيد فكيدون ) إن قدرتم على أن تتخلصوا من قبضتي , و تنجوا من حكمي فافعلوا , فإنكم لا تقدرون على ذلك , كما قال تعالى " يا معشر الجنّ و الإنس إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا من أقطار السماوات و الأرض فانفذوا لا تنفذون إلا بسلطان " , و قال تعالى " و لا تضرُّونه شيئا " , وفي الحديث : " يا عبادي إنكم لن تبلغوا ضرّي فتضرّوني " رواه مسلم .
ففي ذلك اليوم , تبطل حيل الظالمين , و يضمحل مكرهم و كيدهم ,و يستسلمون لعذاب الله , و يبين لهم كذبهم في تكذيبهم .

( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ) أي : ويل يوم إذ يجيء يوم الفصل للمكذبين .

من باب الترغيب و الترهيب و هو أسلوب امتاز به القرآن الكريم , ذكر تعالى ما للمتقين من نعيم مقيم بعد ذكر ما للمكذبين الضالين من عذاب الجحيم فقال تعالى :

( إن المتقين ) أي : الذين اتقوا ربهم فآمنوا به و أطاعوه بأداء الواجبات , و ترك المحرمات .

( في ظلال و عيون ) في ظلال أشجار الجنة الوارفة , و عيون من ماء و لبن و خمر و عسل , جارية من السلسبيل , و الرحيق و غيرهما .

( و فواكه ممّا يشتهون ) و فواكه كثيرة منوعة مما يشتهون – أي يتمنون إذ أكلهم للذة الأكل لا للحفاظ على الجسم كما هي الحال في الدنيا – على خلاف الدنيا , إذ الناس يأكلون مما يجدون فلو اشتهوا شيئا و لم يجدوه ما أكلوه , و أما دار النعيم فإن المرء ما اشتهى شيئا إلاّ وجده و أكله و هذا السر في التعبير في غير موضع بكلمة مما يشتهون .

( كلوا و اشربوا ) من المآكل الشهية , و الأشربة اللذيذة .

( هنيئا ) أي : من غير منغص و لا مكدر , و لا يتم هناؤه , حتى يسلم الطعام و الشراب من كل آفة و نقص , و حتى يجزموا أنه غير منقطع و لا زائل .

( بما كنتم تعملون ) من الصالحات و تتركون من السيئات , فأعمالكم هي السبب الموصل لكم إلى هذا النعيم المقيم .

( إنّا كذلك نجزي المحسنين ) أي : هذا جزاؤنا لمن أحسن العمل .

( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ) هذا توعد بالعذاب الأليم لمن يكذب بوعيد الله هذا ووعده ذاك . و لو لم يكن لهم من هذا الويل إلا فوات هذا النعيم , لكفى به حرمانًا و خُسْرانًا .

( كلوا و تمتّعوا قليلا إنّكم مجرمون ) هذا تهديد ووعيد للمكذبين , أنهم و إن أكلوا في الدنيا و شربوا و تمتعوا باللذات , و غفلوا عن القربات , فإنهم مجرمون , يستحقون ما يستحقه المجرمون , فستنقطع عنهم اللذات و تبقى عليهم التبعات .

( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ) كما قال تعالى " نُمتّعهم قليلا ثم نضطرهم إلى عذاب غليظ " , و قال تعالى : " إنّ الذين يفترون على الله الكذِب لا يفلحون , متاع في الدّنيا ثمّ إلينا مرجعهم ثم نذيقهم العذاب الشديد بما كانوا يكفرون " .

( و إذا قيل لهم اركعوا لا يركعون ) أي : إذا أمر هؤلاء الجهلة من الكفار أن يكونوا من المصلين مع الجماعة , امتنعوا من ذلك و استكبروا عنه .

( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ) الذين كذبوا رسل الله , فردوا عليهم ما بلغوا من أمر الله إياهم و نهيه لهم .

( فبأيّ حديث بعده يؤمنون ) أي : فبأي كتاب يؤمن هؤلاء المكذبون إذا لم يؤمنوا بالقرآن و ذلك لما فيه من الخير و الهدى و لما يدعو إليه من السعادة و الكمال , كما أنه معجز بألفاظه و معانيه , بخلاف الكتب و غيره , فمن لم يؤمن به لا يرجى له أن يؤمن بغيره بحال من الأحوال .*

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي  عبدالحي  ..... و جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك

واصل .. بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالحي

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أحسن الله إليكم و أجزل لكم المثوبة

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الإنسان

و تسمى سورة الدهر و الأمشاج و " هل أتى " , و هي مكية  و آيها إحدى و ثلاثون .

( هل أتى على الإنسان حين من الدّهر لم يَكن شيئا مذكورا ) يقول الله تعالى مُخبِرا عن الإنسان أنه مر عليه دهرٌ طويل , و هو الذي قبل وجوده , و هو معدوم بل ليس مذكور , ثم أوجده بعد ذلك .
قال الشهاب : و قد علم – أي الله تعالى – أنهم يقولون – أي منكري البعث - : نعم , قد مضى دهر طويل لا إنسان فيه . فيقال لهم : فالذي أوجدهم بعد أن لم يكونوا , كيف يمتنع عليه إحياؤهم بعد موتهم ؟

( إنّا خلقنا الإنسان من نطفة أمشاج ) لما أراد الله تعالى خلق الإنسان , خلق أباه آدم من طين , ثم جعل نسله متسلسلا " من نطفة أمشاج " قال ابن عباس : يعني ماء الرجل و ماء المرأة إذا اجتمعا و اختلطا , ثم ينتقل بعدُ من طور إلى طور , و حال إلى حال .

( نبتليه ) أي نختبره بالتكاليف بالأمر و النهي و ذلك عند تأهله لذلك بالبلوغ و العقل .

( فجعلناه سميعا بصيرا ) أي : جعلنا له سمعا و بصرا يتمكن بهما من الطاعة و المعصية .

( إنّا هديناه السبيل ) أي بيّنا له طريق الخير و النجاة , و طريق الشر و الهلاك , و ذلك ببعثة الرسل و إنزال الكتب .

( إمّا شاكرا و إمّا كفورا ) و الإنسان إمّا أن يسلك سبيل الهدى فيكون شكورا , و إما أن يسلك سبيل الغيّ و الضلال فيكون كفورا , قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : " كل الناس يغدو , فبائع نفسه فموبقها أو معتقها " رواه مسلم .
و الشكور المؤمن الصادق في إيمانه المطيع لربه , و الكفور المكذب بآيات الله و لقائه .

( إنّا أعتدنا للكافرين سلاسلا ) إنّا هيأنا و أرصدنا لمن كفر بالله , و كذب رسله , و تجرأ على المعاصي , سلاسل ليقادوا بها و يستوثق بها منهم شدّا في الجحيم . ( و أغلالا ) لتشد فيها أيديهم إلى أعناقهم . ( و سعيرا ) أي : نارا تستعر بها أجسامهم , و تحرق بها أبدانهم , " كلما نضجت جلودهم بدلناهم جلودًا غيرها , ليذوقوا العذاب " و هذا العذاب دائم لهم أبدا , مخلدون فيه سرمدا .

( إن الأبرار ) أي المؤمنين المطيعين في صدق لله و الرسول .

( يشربون من كأس كان مزاجها كافورا ) أي : شراب لذيذ من خمر قد مُزج بكافور لبرودته و بياض لونه و طيب رائحته . و هذا الكافور في غاية اللذة , قد سلم من كل مكدر و منغص , موجود في كافور الدنيا .

( عينا يشرب بها عباد الله ) هذا الذي مُزج لهؤلاء الأبرار من الكافور هو عين يشرب بها المقربون من عباد الله صرفا خالصا بلا مزج و يَرْوَوْنَ بها . قال بعضهم : هذا الشراب في طيبه كالكافور . و قال بعضهم : هو من عين كافور .

( يفجرونها تفجيرا ) أي يتصرفون فيها و يجرونها و يسيلونها حيث شاؤوا و أين شاؤوا , من قصورهم و دورهم و مجالسهم و محالهم . و التفجير هو الإنباع , كما قال تعالى : " و قالوا لن نؤمن لك حتى تُفجر لنا من الأرض ينبوعا " . و قال : " و فجَّرنا خلالهما نهرا " .

( يوفون بالنّذر ) أي كانوا في دار الدنيا يوفون بالنّذر و هو ما يلتزمونه من طاعات لربهم كالصلاة و الصيام و الحج و الصدقات تقربا إلى ربهم و تزلفا إليه . و إذا كانوا يوفون بالنذر , و هو لم يجب عليهم , إلا بإيجابهم على أنفسهم , كان فعلهم و قيامهم بالفروض الأصلية , من باب أولى و أحرى .

( و يخافون يوما كان شره مستطيرا ) أي يتركون المحرمات التي نهاهم الله تعالى عنها خيفة من سوء الحساب يوم المعاد , و هو اليوم الذي شره منتشر عام على الناس إلا من رَحِم الله .

( و يطعمون الطّعام على حبّه ) و يطعمون الطعام في حال محبتهم و شهوتهم له كقوله تعالى " و آتى المال على حُبّه " , و كقوله تعالى : " لن تنالوا البرّ حتى تنفقوا ممّا تحبون " . و في صحيح مسلم : " أفضل الصدقة أن تصدّق و أنت صحيح , شحيح , تأمل الغنى , و تخشى الفقر " . فهم يقدمون محبة الله على محبة نفوسهم .

( مسكينا و يتيما و أسيرا ) و إنما اقتصر على الثلاثة لأنهم من أهم من تجدر الصدقة عليهم . فإن المسكين عاجز عن الإكتساب لما يكفيه . و اليتيم مات من يعوله و يكتسب له , مع نهاية عجزه بصغره . و الأسير لا يملك لنفسه نصرا و لا حيلة .

( إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله ) أي لا نقصد بإطعامكم إلا ثوابه تعالى و القربة إليه و الزلفى عنده .

( لا نريد منكم جزاءً و لا شكورا ) لا نطلب منكم مجازاة تكافئونا بها في يوم ما من الأيام , و لا أن تشكرونا عند الناس . قال مجاهد و سعيد بن جبير : أما و الله ما قالوه بألسنتهم , و لكن علم الله به من قلوبهم , فأثنى عليهم به ليرغب في ذلك راغب .

( إنّا نخاف من ربّنا يوما عبوسا قمطريرا ) إنما نفعل هذا لعل الله أن يرحمنا و يتلقانا بلطفه , في يوم ضيق شدي الجهمة و الشر , ثقيلا طويلا لا يطاق .

( فوقاهم الله شرّ ذلك اليوم ) أي : آمنهم مما خافوا منه , فلا يحزنهم الفزع الأكبر , و تتلقاهم الملائكة هذا يومكم الذي كنتم توعدون .

( و لقّاهم نضرة و سرورا ) أي : أكرمهم و أعطاهم نضرة في وجوههم , و سرورا في قلوبهم , فجمع لهم بين نعيم الظاهر و الباطن . و هذه كقوله تعالى : " وجوه يومئذ مّسفرة . ضاحكة مستبشرة " .

( و جزاهم بما صبروا ) بسبب صبرهم على فعل الصالحات و عن ترك المحرمات , أعطاهم و توَّلهم و بوَّأهم ( جنّة و حريرا ) منزلا رحبا , و عيشا رَغَدًا , و لباسا حسنا .

( متّكئين فيها على الأرائك ) الإتكاء : التمكن من الجلوس , في حال الرفاهية و الطمأنينة , و الأرائك و هي السرر التي عليها اللباس المزين .

( لا يرون فيها شمسا و لا زمهريرا ) أي : ليس عندهم حرّ مزعج , و لا برد مؤلم , بل جميع أوقاتهم في ظل ظليل , لا حر و لا برد , بحيث تلتذ الأجساد , و لا تتألم من حر و لا برد .

( و دانية عليهم ظلالها ) أي قريبة منهم أشجارها , فهي تظللهم و يجدون فيها لذة التظليل و راحته و متعته و إن لم يكن هناك شمس تستلزم الظل .

( و ذلّلت قُطُوفها تذليلا ) أي قربت ثمراتها من مريدها تقريبا ينالها , و هو قائم , أو قاعد , أو مضطجع , فلا شوك به و لا بُعد فيه , سهل التناول لأن الدار دار نعيم و سعادة و راحة و روح و ريحان .

( و يطاف عليهم بآنية من فضة و أكواب كانت قواريرا , قواريرا من فضة ) أي : يطوف عليهم الخَدَم بأواني الطعام , و هي من فضة , و أكواب الشراب و هي الكيزان التي لا أذن فيها , يرى باطنها من ظاهرها لصفائها . مادتها فضة و صفاؤها صفاء الزجاج . و هذا مما لا نظير له في الدنيا , عن ابن عباس : ليس في الجنة شيء إلا قد أعطيتهم في الدنيا شبهه إلا قوارير من فضة .

( قدّروها تقديرا ) أي : قدروا الأواني المذكورة على قدر ريّهم , لا تزيد و لا تنقص , بل هي معدَّة لذلك , مقدرة بحسب ريّ صاحبها . و هي كذلك مقدرة على قدر الكف .

( و يسقون فيها كأسا كان مزاجها زنجبيلا ) أي : و يسقون – يعني الأبرار أيضا – في هذه الأكواب خمرا , تارة يُمزج لهم بالكافور و هو بارد , و تارة بالزنجبيل و هو حار , ليعتدل الأمر , و هؤلاء يمزج لهم من هذا تارة و من هذا تارة . و أما المقربون فإنهم يشربون من كل منهما صِرْفًا .

( عينا فيها تسمى سلسبيلا ) أي : الزنجبيل عين في الجنة تسمى سلسبيلا , و ذلك لسلاسة سيلها و حدّة جَريها , و لسلاستها في الحلق أيضا .

( و يطوف عليهم ولدان مخلّدون ) و يطوف على أهل الجنة للخدمة ولدان من ولدان الجنّة , لا يتغيرون و لا يكبرون و لا يموتون , و هم في غاية الحسن .

( إذا رأيتهم حسبتهم لؤلؤا منثورا ) إذا رأيتهم في انتشارهم في قضاء حوائج السادة , و كثرتهم , و صباحة وجوههم , و حُسن ألوانهم و ثيابهم و حليهم , حسبتهم لؤلؤا منثورا . و لا يكون في التشبيه أحسن من هذا , و لا في المنظر أحسن من اللؤلؤ المنثور على المكان الحسن .

( و إذا رأيت ثَمَّ ) و إذا رأيت يا محمد هناك , يعني في الجنة و نعيمها و سعَتَها و ارتفاعها و ما فيها من الحَبْرَة و السرور .

( رأيت نعيما و مُلكا كبيرا ) أي : مملكة لله هناك عظيمة و سلطانا باهرا . و ثبت في صحيح مسلم أن الله تعالى يقول لآخر أهل النار خروجا منها , و آخر أهل الجنة دخولا إليها : " إنّ لك مثل الدنيا و عشرة أمثالها " . فإذا كان هذا عطاؤه تعالى لأدنى من يكون في الجنة , فماظنك بما هو أعلى منزلة , و أحظى عنده تعالى .

( عاليهم ثياب سندس خضر و إستبرق ) أي : لباس أهل الجنة فيها الحرير , و منه سندس , و هو رفيع الحرير كالقمصان و نحوهما مما يلي أبدانهم , و الإستبرق و هو ما غلظ من الديباج و فيه بريق و لمعان , و هو مما يلي الظاهر , كما هو المعهود في اللباس .

( و حلّو أساور من فضّة ) حلّوا في أيديهم أساور الفضة , ذكورهم و إناثهم . و هذه صفة الأبرار , و أما المقربون فكما قال : " يُحَلّون فيها من أساور من ذهب و لؤلؤا و لباسهم فيها حرير " .

( و سقاهم ربهم شرابا طهورا ) لا كدر فيه بوجه من الوجوه , مطهرا لما في بطونهم من كل أذى و قذى .

( إنّ هذا ) الجزاء الجزيل و العطاء الجميل ( كان لكم جزاءً ) على ما قدمتم من الصالحات ( و كان سعيكم مشكورا ) أي مجازًى عليه غير مضيَّع , بل جزاكم الله على القليل بالكثير .

( إنّا نحن نزّلنا عليك القرآن تنزيلا ) إن هذا القرآن ما افتريته و لا جئت به من عندك و لا من تلقاء نفسك كما يقول المشركون , بل هو وحي منزل من عندنا , نزلناه عليك شيئا فشيئا لحكمة بالغة .
 و القصد من هذا تثبيت قلبه صلوات الله عليه , و شرح صدره و تحقيق أن المنزّل وحي . و عدم المبالاة برميهم له بالسح و الكهانة . 

( فاصبر لحكم ربك ) أي : كما أكرمك بما أنزل عليك , فاصبر على قضائه و قدره , و اعلم أنه سيدبرك بحسن تدبيره .

( و لا تطع منهم آثما أو كفورا ) لا تطع الكافرين و المنافقين إن أرادوا صدّك عما أنزل إليك , بل بلّغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك , و توكل على الله , فإن الله يعصمك من الناس . و الآثم هو الفاجر في أفعاله , و الكفور هو الكافر قلبه .  

( واذكر اسم ربك بكرة و أصيلا ) لما كان الصبر يستمد من القيام بطاعة الله , و الإكثار من ذكره , أمره الله بدعائه و تسبيحه و الصلاة له في أول النهار و آخره , فدخل في ذلك , الصلوات المكتوبات و ما يتبعها من النوافل , و الذكر , و التسبيح , و التهليل , و التكبير في هذه الأوقات .

( و من الليل فاسجد له و سبحه ليلا طويلا ) كقوله : " و من الليل فتهجد به نافلة لك عسى أن يبعثك ربّك مقاما محمودا " , و كقوله : " يا أيّها المزّمل . قم الليل إلا قليلا . نصفه أو انقص منه قليلا . أو زد عليه و رتّل القرآن ترتيلا " – و في هذه الأوامر ما يدل على العناية بقيام الليل و الحرص عليه – و القصد من هذا حثه صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يستعين في دعوة قومه و الصدع بما أمر به , بالصبر على أذاهم و الصلاة و التسبيح . و قد كثر ذلك في مواضع من التنزيل كقوله : " و استعينوا بالصّبر و الصلاة " و قوله : " فاصبر على ما يقولون و سبّح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس و قبل الغروب , و من الليل فسبّحه و أدبار السّجود " .

( إنّ هؤلاء يحبّون العاجلة و يذرون وراءهم يوما ثقيلا ) إنّ الكفار و من أشبههم من المكذبين لك أيها الرسول – بعدما بيّنت لهم الآيات , و رغبوا و رهبوا , و مع ذلك , لم يفد فيهم ذلك شيئا – لا يزالون يؤثرون حبّ الدنيا و الإقبال عليها و الإنصباب إليها , فيسعون لها جهدهم , و إن أهلكوا الحرث و النسل , تاركين للعمل الصالح مهملين له , غير آبهين بما ينتظرهم من يوم شديد مقداره خمسين ألف سنة . فكأنهم ما خلقوا إلا للدنيا و الإقامة فيها .

( نحن خلقناهم و شددنا أسرهم ) أي : أوجدناهم من العدم , و أحكمنا خلقهم بالأعصاب , و العروق , و الأوتار , و القوى الظاهرة و الباطنة , حتى تمّ الجسم و استكمل , و تمكن من كل ما يريده .

( و إذا شئنا بدّلنا أمثالهم ) و إذا شئنا بعثناهم يوم القيامة , و بدلناهم فأعدناهم خلقا جديدا . و هذا استدلال بالبداءة على الرجعة . و قال ابن زيد و ابن جرير في معنى الآية : و إذا شئنا أتينا بقوم آخرين غيرهم , كقوله : " إن يشأ يُذهبكم أيّها النّاس و يأت بآخرين و كان الله على ذلك قديرا "  , و كقوله : " إن يشأ يذهبكم و يأت بخلق جديد , و ما ذلك على الله بعزيز " .

( إنّ هذه تذكرة ) إن هذه السورة عظة يتذكر بها المؤمن , فينتفع بما فيها من التخويف و الترغيب .

( فمن شاء اتّخذ إلى ربّه سبيلا ) أي : طريقا موصلا إليه , فالله يبين الحق و الهدى , ثم يخير الناس بين الإهتداء بها أو النفور عنها , مع قيام الحجة عليهم .

( و ما تشاءون إلاّ أن يشاء الله ) قال ابن جرير : أي و ما تشاءون اتخاذ السبيل إلى ربكم إلا أن يشاء الله ذلك لكم , لأن الأمر إليه لا إليكم , أي لأن مالم يشأ الله و قوعه من العبد , لا يقع من العبد و ما شاء منه و قوعه , و قع . و هو رديف { ما شاء الله كان و ما لم يشأ لم يكن } .

( إن الله كان عليما حكيما ) أي : عليم بمن يستحق الهداية فيُيسّرها له , و يقيض له أسبابها , و من يستحق الغواية فيصرفه عن الهدى , و له الحكمة البالغة , و الحجة الدامغة .

( يُدخل من يشاء في رحمته ) أي : يدخل في رحمته من يشاء أن يدخله فيها , و هو الذي يصرف مشيئته نحو اتخاذ السبيل إليه تعالى , حيث يوفّقه لما يؤدي إلى دخول الجنة من الإيمان و الطاعة .

( و الظالمين أعدّ لهم عذابا أليما ) أي : الذين اختاروا الشقاء على الهدى , أهانهم و أعدّ لهم عذابا مؤلما موجعا .*

----------


## الملتزم بإذن الله

رائع رائع رائع ... نسأل الله لك الإعانة ... فيما توخيت منه الإبانة 

واصل بارك الله فيك .. 
معك بإذن الله تعالى..

----------


## عبدالحي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير و أحسن إليكم

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة القيامة

و هي مكية و آياتها أربعون آية

قال المهايميّ : سميت به – أي بالقيامة – لتضمنها غاية تعظيم ذلك اليوم , من لا يتناهى ثوابه و عقابه , بحيث تتحسّر فيه كل نفس من تقصيرها , و إن عملت ما عملت .

( لا أقسم بيوم القيامة ) " لا " أي : ليس الأمر كما يدعي المشركون من أنه لا بعث و لا جزاء . " أقسم بيوم القيامة " الذي كذب به المكذبون , و هو البعث بعد الموت , و قيام الناس من قبورهم , ثم وقوفهم ينتظرون ما يحكم به الرب عليهم .

( و لا أقسم بالنفس اللّوامة ) أي أقسم بالنّفس اللّوامة التي تلوم صاحبها على الخير و الشر , و تندم على ما فات . أنكم لتبعثن و لتحاسبن و لتعاقبن أيها المكذبون الضالون .

قال القاشاني : جمع بين القيامة و النفس اللوامة , في القسم بهما , تعظيما لشأنهما , و تناسبا بينهما , إذ النفس اللوامة , هي المصدقة بها , المقرة بوقوعها , المهيئة لأسبابها , لأنها تلوم نفسها أبدا في التقصير , و التقاعد عن الخيرات , و إن أحسنت , لحرصها على الزيادة في الخير , و أعمال البر , تيقنا بالجزاء , فكيف بها إن أخطأت و فرطت و بدرت منها بادرة غفلة و نسيانا .

( أيحسب الإنسان ألّن نّجمع عظامه ) أيظن الإنسان – و المقصود به الكافر – أنا لا نقدر على إعادة عظامه و جمعها من أماكنها المتفرقة ؟ و طبعا ذلك بعد الموت , كما قال في الآية الأخرى " قال من يحيي العظام و هي رميم " .

( بلى قادرين على أن نُسوِّي بنانه ) بلى نجمعها – أي عظامه – حال كوننا قادرين على ذلك و على ما هو أعظم و هو تسوية أصابعه بأن نجعلها كخف البعير أو حوافر الحمير , فلا يقدر على العمل الذي يقدر عليه الآن مع تفرقة أصابعه .

( بل يريد الإنسان ليفجر أمامه ) بل يريد الإنسان أن يستمر على فجوره , و لا يتوب , فلذا أنكر البعث .

( يسأل أيَّان يوم القيامة ) أي : يقول متى يكون يوم القيامة ؟ و إنما سؤاله سؤال استبعاد لوقوعه , و تكذيب لوجوده , كما قال تعالى " و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين , قل لكم مّيعاد يوم لا تستأخرون عنه ساعة و لا تستقدمون " .

( فإذا برق البصر ) أي : أن الأبصار تنبهر يوم القيامة و تخشع و تحار و تذل من شدة الأهوال , و من عظم ما تشاهده يوم القيامة من الأمور , كما قال تعالى " إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار , مهطعين مقنعي رؤوسهم لا يرتد إليهم طرفهم و أفئدتهم هواء " .

( و خسف القمر ) أي : ذهب نوره و سلطانه .

( و جمع الشمس و القمر ) و هما لم يجتمعا منذ خلقهما الله تعالى , فيجمع الله بينهما يوم القيامة , و يخسف القمر , و تكور الشمس , ثم يقذفان في النار , ليرى العباد أنهما عبدان مسخران , و ليرى من عبدهما أنهم كانوا كاذبين .

( يقول الإنسان يومئذ أين المفر ) إذا عاين ابن آدم هذه الأهوال يوم القيامة , حينئذ يريد أن يفر و يقول : هل من ملجأ أو مهرب ؟

( كلاّ لا وزر , إلى ربك يومئذ المستقر ) أي لا فرار اليوم و لا ملجأ و لا نجاة – كقوله تعالى " مالكم من ملجأ يومئذ و مالكم من نكير " – لأحد دون الله , فليس في إمكان أحد أن يستتر أو يهرب عن ذلك الموضع , بل لابد من إيقافه ليجزى بعمله فإما إلى الجنة و إما إلى النار .

( ينبأ الإنسان يومئذ بما قدّم و أخّر ) أي : يخبر بجميع أعماله قديمها و حديثها , أولها و آخرها , صغيرها و كبيرها , كما قال تعالى " ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا و لا يظلم ربك أحدا " .

( بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة , و لو ألقى معاذيره ) أي : عندما يتقدم الإنسان للإستنطاق فيخبر بما قدم و أخّر هناك يحاول أن يتنصل من بعض ذنوبه فتنطق جوارحه و يختم على لسانه فيتخذ من جوارحه شهود عليه , و لو اعتذر و أنكر لا يقبل ذلك لكونه شاهدا على نفسه بجوارحه و لأن استعتابه قد ذهب وقته و زال نفعه " فيومئذ لا ينفع الذين ظلموا معذرتهم و لا هم يستعتبون " .

( لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به ) هذا تعليم من الله عز و جل لرسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم في كيفية تلقيه الوحي من الملك , فإنه كان يبادر إلى أخذه , و يُسابق الملك في قراءته مخافة أن يتفلت منه , فأمره الله عز و جل إذا جاءه الملك بالوحي أن يستمع له , و تكفل له أن يجمعه في صدره , و أن ييسره لأدائه على الوجه الذي ألقاه إليه , و أن يبينه له و يفسره و يوضحه . و هذه الآية مثل قوله تعالى " و لا تعجل بالقرآن من قبل أن يقضى إليك وحيه " .

( إنّ علينا جمعه ) إنّ نتكفل بجمع القرآن في صدرك , و إثبات حفظه في قلبك , بحيث لا يذهب عليك منه شيء .

( و قرءانه ) أي : أن تقرأه بعدُ فلا تنسى .

( فإذا قرأناه فاتّبع قرآنه ) إذا تلاه عليك جبريل عليه السلام عن الله عز و جل , إستمع له , ثم اقرأه كما أقرأك , و اعمل بشرائعه و أحكامه .

( ثمّ إنّ علينا بيانه ) أي : إنّا نبيّن لك ما يشكل عليك من معانيه حتى تعمل بكل ما طلب منك أن تعمل به .

و في هذه الآيات أدب لأخذ العلم , أن لا يبادر المتعلم المعلم قبل أن يفرغ من المسألة التي شرع فيها , فإذا فرغ منها سأله عما أشكل عليه , و كذلك إذا كان في أول الكلام أن لا يبادر برده أو قبوله , حتى يفرغ من ذلك الكلام , ليتبين ما فيه من حق أو باطل , و ليفهمه فهما يتمكن به من الكلام عليه . 
و فيها : أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كما بيّن للأمة ألفاظ الوحي , فإنه قد بين لهم معانيه .

( كلا بل تحبون العاجلة ) أي : إنما يحملهم على التكذيب بيوم القيامة و مخالفة ما أنزل الله عز و جل على رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم من الوحي الحق و القرآن العظيم : أنهم إنما همّتهم و حبهم متوجه إلى دار الدنيا العاجلة , و ذلك بإيثار لذاتها و شهواتها .

( و تذرون الآخرة ) أي : بالإعراض عن الأعمال التي تورث منازلها , أو تنسون الآخرة ووعيدها , و هول حسابها و جزائها .

( وجوه يومئذ ناضرة ) أي حسنة بهيَّة مشرقة مسرورة .

( إلى ربها ناظرة )  أي تنظر إلى ربها على حسب مراتبهم , منهم من ينظره كل يوم بكرة و عشيا , و منهم من ينظره كل جمعة مرة واحدة , فيتمتعون بالنظر إلى وجهه الكريم , و جماله الباهر , الذي ليس كمثله شيء , فإذا رأوه نسوا ما هم فيه من النعيم , و حصل لهم من اللذة و السرور ما لا يمكن التعبير عنه .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " إذا دخل أهل الجنة الجنة " قال " يقول الله تعالى : تريدون شيئا أزيدكم ؟ فيقولون : ألم تبيض وجوهنا ؟ ألم تدخلنا الجنة و تنجنا من النار ؟ " قال : " فيكشف الحجاب , فما أعطوا شيئا أحب إليهم من النظر إلى ربهم , و هي الزيادة " . ثم تلا هذه الآية : " للذين أحسنوا الحسنى و زيادة " رواه مسلم . و في الصحيحين عن جرير بن عبد الله قال : نظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم إلى القمر ليلة البدر فقال : " إنكم ترون ربكم كما ترون هذا القمر , فإن استطعتم ألا تُغلبوا على صلاة قبل طلوع الشمس و لا قبل غروبها فافعلوا " .

( ووجوه يومئذ باسرة ) هذه وجوه الفجار تكون يوم القيامة كالحة مسودة عابسة لجهامة هيآتها , و هول ما تراه هناك من الأهوال , و أنواع العذاب و الخسران .

( تظُنُّ أن يفعل بها فاقرة ) أي تستيقن أنها هالكة و أنه ينتظرها عقوبة شديدة , و عذاب أليم .

( كلاّ إذا بلغت التراقي ) أي بلغت النفس أعالي الصدر . قال الرازي : يكنى ببلوغ النفس التراقي , عن القرب من الموت . و نظيره قوله تعالى " حتى إذا بلغت الحلقوم " .

( و قيل من راق ) قال ابن جرير : أي وقال أهله : منْ ذا يرقيه ليشفيه مما قد نزل به , و طلبوا له الأطباء و المداوين , فلم يغنوا عنه من أمر الله الذي قد نزل به شيئا .

( و ظنّ أنّه الفراق ) أي أيقن أنه الفراق لدنياه و أهله و ذويه .

( و التفّت السّاق بالسّاق ) أي : اجتمعت الشدائد و التفت , و عظم الأمر و صعب الكرب , و أريد أن تخرج الروح التي ألفت البدن , فتساق إلى الله تعالى , حتى يجازيها بأعمالها , و يقررها بفعالها . أو إلتقت إحدى ساقيه بالأخرى و التفتا في الكفن .

( إلى ربك يومئذ المساق )  أي : المرجع و المآب , و ذلك أن الروح ترفع إلى السموات , فيقول الله عز وجل : ردوا عبدي إلى الأرض , فإني منها خلقتهم , و فيها أعيدهم , و منها أخرجهم تارة أخرى , و قد قال الله تعالى : " و هو القاهر فوق عباده و يرسل عليكم حفظة حتّى إذا جاء أحدكم الموت توفّته رسلنا و هم لا يفرِّطون , ثم ردُّوا إلى الله مولاهم الحقّ ألا له الحكم و هو أسرع الحاسبين ".

( فلاصدّق و لا صلى , و لكن كذّب و تولّى ) هذا إخبار عن الكافر الذي كان في الدار الدنيا مكذبا للحق بقلبه , متوليا عن العمل بقالبه , فلا خير فيه باطنا و لا ظاهرا .
و قد دلّت الآية على أن الكافر يستحق الذم و العقاب بترك الصلاة كما يستحقهما بترك الإيمان .

( ثمّ ) أي مع هذه التقصيرات في جنب الله تعالى ( ذهب إلى أهله يتمطّى ) أي : يتبختر في مشيته استكبارا و كسلانا لا همة له و لا عمل , كما قال تعالى " و إذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين " .

( أولى لك فأولى , ثم أولى لك فأولى ) أي : ويل لك مرة بعد مرة . فهذا تهديد ووعيد أكيد من الله تعالى للكافر به المتبختر في مشيته .

( أيحسب الإنسان  أن يترك سدى ) أيظن الإنسان أنه سوف يترك في هذه الدنيا مهملا لا يؤمر و لا ينهى , و أنه يترك في القبر سدى لا يبعث , كلا , بل هو مأمور منهي في الدنيا , محشور إلى الله في الدار الآخرة . و المقصود هنا إثبات المعاد , و الرد على من أنكره من أهل الزيغ و الجهل و العناد , و لهذا قال مستدلا على الإعادة بالبداءة فقال " ألم يك نطفة من منيّ يمنى , ثم كان علقى فخلق فسوى " .

( ألم يك نطفة من منيّ يمنى ) أي : أما كان الإنسان نطفة ضعيفة من ماء مهين , يراق من الأصلاب في الأرحام .

( ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوّى ) ثم صار دما ثم مضغة , ثم شُكِّل و نفخ فيه الروح , فصار خلقا آخر سويا سليم الأعضاء , ذكرا أو أنثى بإذن الله و تقديره , و لهذا قال ( فجعل منه الزوجين الذّكر و الأنثى ) .

( أليس ذلك بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى ) أي : أما هذا الذي أنشأ هذا الخلق السوي من هذه النطفة الضعيفة بقادر على أن يعيده كما بدأه ؟ .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة المدثر

و هي مكية و آياتها ست و خمسون آية

لما أتى جبريل عليه السلام النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في غار حراء و قرأ عليه أوائل سورة العلق , فتر الوحي عنه صلى الله عليه و سلم مدة , ثم بعدها أنزلت سورة المدثر , فكانت أول شيء نزل عليه الصلاة و السلام بعد فترة الوحي .

عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و هو يحدث عن فترة الوحي فقال في حديثه : " فبينا أنا أمشي إذ سمعت صوتا من السماء , فرفعت بصري قِبَل السماء , فإذا الملك الذي جاءني بحراء قاعد على كرسي بين السماء و الأرض , فجُئِثْت منه حتى هويت إلى الأرض , فجئت أهلي , فقلت : زملوني زملوني , فزملوني , فأنزل الله " يأيها المدّثر , قم فأنذر " إلى " فاهجر " .   رواه البخاري و مسلم 

جُئِثْت : أي ذُعرت و خفت .

( يأيها المدّثر ) أي : المتلفف في ثيابه – و هو النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم – لأنه كان على تلك الحالة وقت نزول الوحي .
و في هذا النداء ملاطفة في الخطاب من الكريم إلى الحبيب إذْ ناداه بحاله , و عبر عنه بصفته , ليستشعر اللين و العطف من ربه سبحانه و تعالى .

( قم فأنذر ) قم من مضجعك و دثارك و شمر عن ساق العزم و أنذر قومك في مكة و كل الثقلين – الإنس و الجن – من وراء مكة , أنذرهم عذاب النار على الكفر و الشرك بالواحد القهار . و بهذا حصل الإرسال , كما حصل بأوائل سورة العلق النبوة .

( و ربّك فكبر ) أي : وربّك فعظمه تعظيما يليق بجلاله و كماله فإنه الأكبر الذي لا أكبر منه و العظيم الذي لا أعظم منه , فلا تذل إلا له و لا ترغب إلا فيه و كبره بأعمالك فلا تأت منها إلاّ ما أذن لك فيه أو أمرك به .

( و ثيابك فطهّر ) أي طهر ثيابك من النجاسات مخالفا بذلك ما عليه قومك . قال ابن زيد : كان المشركون لا يتطهرون , فأمره الله أن يتطهر , و أن يطهر ثيابه .

( و الرّجز فاهجر ) أي و الأصنام التي يعبدها قومك فاهجرها و اتركها و لا تقربها .

( و لا تمنن تستكثر ) لا تعط عطية تلتمس بها أفضل منها , بمعنى : لا تعط شيئا لتعطى أكثر منه .

( و لربّك فاصبر ) إجعل صبرك على أذى المشركين لوجه الله عز و جل .

( فإذا نُقر في الناقور ) فإذا نفخ في الصور – قال مجاهد : و هو كهيئة القرن – للقيام من القبور , و جمع الخلق للبعث و النشور .

( فذلك يومئذ يوم عسير ) أي صعب لا يحتمل و لا يطاق لكثرة أهواله و شدائده .

( على الكافرين غير يسير ) أي : غير سهل عليهم , كما قال تعالى " يقول الكافرون هذا يوم عسر " . و في هذه الآية دليل على أن حال المؤمنين في عرصات القيامة غير حال الكافرين في الشدة و البلاء .

يقول الله تعالى متوعدا لهذا الخبيث – و هو الوليد بن المغيرة حيث نزلت فيه هذه الآيات الآتية – الذي أنعم الله عليه بنعم الدنيا فكفر بأنعم الله , و بدلها كفرا , و قابلها بالجحود بآيات الله و الإفتراء عليها , و جعلها من قول البشر .
وقد عدد الله عليه نعمه حيث قال : 

( ذرني و من خلقت وحيدا ) أي دعني و الذي خلقته منفردا , بلا مال و لا أهل , و لا غيره , فلم أزل أنميه و أعطيه . عن ابن عباس : كان الوليد يقول أنا الوحيد ابن الوحيد ليس لي في العرب نظير و لا لأبي المغيرة نظير .

( و جعلت له مالا ممدودا ) أي واسعا كثيرا .

( و بنين شهودا ) قال مجاهد : " لا يغيبون , أي : حضورا عنده لا يسافرون بالتجارات , بل مواليهم و أجراؤهم يتولون ذلك عنهم و هم قعود عند أبيهم يتمتع بهم و يتملّى بهم " . و هذا أبلغ في النعمة .

( و مهّدت له تمهيدا ) أي بسطت له في العيش و العمر و الولد و الجاه العريض في ديار قومه حتى كان يلقب بريحانة قريش .

( ثم يطمع أن أزيد ) يطمع أن ينال نعيم الآخرة كما نال نعيم الدنيا .

( كلا ) أي لا يكون ما يأمل و يرجو .

( إنّه كان لآياتنا عنيدا ) أي : معاندا , عرفها ثم أنكرها , و دعته إلى الحق فلم ينقد لها .

( سأرهقه صعودا ) أي : سأكلفه عذابا شاقا لا قِبل له به , و لا راحة فيه .

( إنّه فكّر ) أي ماذا يقول في هذه الآيات الكريمات و الذكر الحكيم .

( و قدّر ) أي في نفسه ما يقوله و هيّأه

( فقتل كيف قدّر ) أي لعن , كيف قدّر ذلك الإفتراء الباطل , و اختلق ما يكذبه وجدانه فيه .

( ثم قتل كيف قدّر ) تكرير للمبالغة في التعجب منه , و قد اعتيد فيمن عجب غاية العجب أنه يكثر من التعجب و يكرره . و " ثم " للدلالة على الثانية أبلغ في التعجب من الأولى للعطف ب " ثم " الدالة على تفاوت الرتبة . فكأنه قيل : قتل بنوع ما من القتل , لا بل قتل بأشده و أشده . و لذا ساغ العطف فيه , مع أنه تأكيد .

( ثمّ نظر ) أي : أعاد النظرة و التروي في ذلك المقدّر . قال الرازي : و هذه المرتبة الثالثة من أحوال قلبه . فالنظر الأول للإستخراج , و اللاحق للتقدير , و هذا هو الإحتياط .

( ثم عبس ) أي قبض ما بين عينيه , و قطب وجهه كِبرا و تهيؤا لقذف تلك الكبيرة .

( و بسر ) أي كلح وجهه فاسودّ . شأن اللئيم في مراوغته و مخاتلته , و الحسود في آثار حقده على صفحات وجهه .

( ثم أدبر و استكبر ) أي : صُرف عن الحق , و رجع القهقري مستكبرا عن الإنقياد للقرآن .

( فقال إن هذا إلا سحر يؤثر ) أي : هذا سحر ينقله محمد عن غيره ممن قبله و يحكيه عنهم , و لهذا قال ( إن هذا إلاّ قول البشر ) .

( سأصليه سقر ) سأغمره في نار جهنم من جميع جهاته

( و ما أدراك ما سقر ) هذا تهويل لأمرها و إظهار لعظمتها .

( لا تبقي و لا تذر ) أي : تأكل لحومهم و عروقهم و عَصبهم و جلودهم , ثم تُبدل غير ذلك , و هم في ذلك لا يموتون و لا يحيون .

( لوَّاحة للبشر ) أي : تحرق الجلود و تسوّدها .

( عليها تسعة عشر ) أي على سقر ملائكة عظيم خَلقهم , غليظ خُلقهم , يقال لهم الخزنة وعدتهم تسعة عشر ملكا .

( و ما جعلنا أصحاب النّار ) أي خزنتها .

( إلاّ ملائكة ) و هم أقوى الخلق بأسا , و أشدهم غضبا لله , لا يقاومون و لا يغالبون .

( و ما جعلنا عدّتهم إلا فتنة للذين كفروا ) إنما ذكرنا عدّتهم أنهم تسعة عشر اختبارا منّا للناس و فتنة يفتتن بها الكافرون , فيجعلوها موضع البحث و الهزء .

( ليستيقن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ) أي : يعلمون أن هذا الرسول حق , فإنه نطق بمطابقة ما بأيديهم من الكتب السماوية المنزلة على الأنبياء قبله .

( و يزداد الذين آمنوا إيمانا ) أي : يزداد الذين آمنوا إيمانا فوق إيمانهم بما يشهدون من صدق إخبار نبيهم محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم .

( و لا يرتاب الذين أوتوا الكتاب و المؤمنون ) أي : حتى لا يقعوا في ريب و شك في يوم من الأيام لما اكتسبوا من المناعة بتضافر الكتابين على حقيقة واحدة .

( و ليقول الذين في قلوبهم مرض ) أي : شك و شبهة و نفاق .

( و الكافرون ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا ) أي : أي شيء أراده الله بهذا الخبر الغريب , خبر عدَّة خزنة جهنّم , قالوا هذا استنكارا و تكذيبا .

( كذلك يضل الله من يشاء و يهدي من يشاء ) أي : مثل إضلال مُنكر هذا العدد و هُدى مصدقه , يضل الله من يشاء إضلاله , فيجعل ما أنزله على رسوله زيادة شقاء عليه و حيرة , و يهدي من يشاء هدايته , فيجعل ما أنزله الله على رسوله رحمة في حقه , و زيادة في إيمانه و دينه .

يتبع.....*

----------


## عبدالحي

*تتمة تفسير سورة المدثر

( و ما يعلم جنود ربك إلا هو ) أي : ما يعلم عددهم و كثرتهم إلا هو تعالى , لئلا يتوهم متوهم أنهم تسعة عشر فقط . و قد ثبت في حديث الإسراء المروي في الصحيحين و غيرهما عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه قال في صفة البيت المعمور الذي في السماء السابعة : " فإذا هو يدخله في كل يوم سبعون ألف ملك , لا يعودون إليه آخر ما عليهم " .

( و ما هي إلاّ ذكرى للبشر ) أي جهنم إلا تذكرة يذّكرون بها عظمة الله , و يخافون بها عقابه .

( كلاّ ) ردع لمن أنكر العدة أو سقر أو الآيات . أو إنكار لأن تكون لهم ذكرى لأنهم لا يتذكرون .

( و القمر و الليل إذا أدبر ) أقسم الله تعالى بالقمر و بالليل إذا ولّى ذاهبا بطلوع الفجر .

( و الصبح إذا أسفر ) أي أضاء و أقبل .

( إنها لإحدى الكُبر ) أي إن النار لإحدى الأمور العظام .

( نذيرا للبشر ) أي إنذارا لبني آدم . و قال نذيرا و لم يقل نذيرة و هي جهنم لأنها بمعنى العذاب أي عذابها نذير للبشر .

( لمن شاء منكم أن يتقدم ) في طاعة الله و رسوله حتى يبلغ الدرجات العلا ( أو يتأخر ) و من شاء أن يتأخر في معصية الله و رسوله حتى ينزل الدركات . قال تعالى " و قل الحق من ربكم , فمن شاء فليؤمن و من شاء فليكفر " .

( كلّ نفس بما كسبت رهينة ) كلُّ نفس موثقة بسعيها و عملها يوم القيامة .

( إلاّ أصحاب اليمين ) فإنهم فكوا رقابهم بما أطابوه من كسبهم , كما يخلص الراهن رهنه بأداء الحق .

( في جنّات ) في جنات لا يدرك وصفها قد حصل لهم بها جميع مطلوباتهم , و تمت لهم الراحة و الطمأنينة .

( يتساءلون , عن المجرمين ) أي : يسألون المجرمين و هم في الغرفات و أولئك في الدركات .

( ما سلككم في سقر ) أي : أي شيء أدخلكم جهنم ؟ و بأي ذنب استحققتموها ؟ 

( قالوا لم نك من المصلين و لم نك نطعم المسكين , و كُنّا نخوض مع الخائضين و كُنّا نكذّب بيوم الدين حتّى أتانا اليقين ) فذكروا لهم أعظم الجرائم و هي ترك الصلاة و منع الزكاة و التخوض مع أهل الباطل في كل شر و فساد و التكذيب بيوم القيامة و أنه لا حساب و لا ثواب و لا عقاب , و أنهم مع هذه الجرائم الموجبة للسلوك في سقر لم يتوبوا منها حتى أتاهم اليقين الذي هو الموت فرأوا ما كانوا ينكروه عيانا .

( فما تنفعهم شفاعة الشافعين ) أي : من كان متصفا بمثل هذه الصفات فإنه لا تنفعه يوم القيامة شفاعة شافع , لأن الشفاعة إنما تنجع إذا كان المحل قابلا , فأما من وافى الله كافرا يوم القيامة فإنه له النار لا محالة , خالدا فيها . قال ابن جرير : فما يشفع لهم الذين شفّعهم الله في أهل الذنوب من أهل التوحيد , فتنفعهم شفاعتهم .
و في هذه الآية دلالة واضحة على أن الله تعالى ذكره , مشفّع بعض خلقه في بعض .

( فمالهم عن التذكرة معرضين ) فمالهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين بالبعث و الجزاء عن تذكرة الله إياهم بهذا القرآن معرضين , لا يستمعون لها , فيتعظوا و يعتبروا .

( كأنّهم حُمُر مستنفرة , فرّت من قسورة ) كأنّهم في نفارهم عن الحق , و إعراضهم عنه حُمُر من حمر الوحش إذا فرّت ممن يريد صيدها من أسد أو عصبة قنص من الرماة .

( بل يريد كلُّ امرئٍ منهم أن يؤتى صُحُفا منشَّرة ) بل يريد كل واحد من هؤلاء المشركين أن ينزل عليه كتابا كما أنزل على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم – كقوله تعالى " و إذا جاءتهم آية قالوا لن نؤمن حتى نُؤتى مثل ما أوتي رسل الله " و قوله " و لن نُؤمن لك حتى تنزل علينا كتابا نقرؤه " – بزعم أنهم لن ينقادوا للحق إلا بذلك , و قد كذبوا , فإنهم لو جاءتهم كل آية لم يؤمنوا حتى يروا العذاب الأليم , فإنهم جاءتهم الآيات البينات التي تبين الحق و توضحه , فلو كان فيهم خيرا لآمنوا .

( كلاّ ) أي لا يكون مرادهم , و لا يتبع الحق أهواءهم و هم ما قصدوا بذلك إلا التعجيز .

( بل لا يخافون الآخرة ) أي لا يؤمنون بالبعث و الجزاء , و لا يخشون العقاب , لإيتارهم العاجلة , فذلك الذي دعاهم إلى الإعراض عن تذكرة الله , و الإباء عن الإيمان بتنزيله .

( كلا إنه تذكرة , فمن شاء ذكره ) أي ألا إن هذا القرآن تذكرة فمن شاء قرأه فاتعظ به فآمن بالله و اتقاه فإنه ينجو و يسعد في جوار مولاه , و من لم يشأ فحسبه سقر و ما أدراك ما سقر .

( و ما يذكرون إلآّ أن يشاء الله ) أي ذكرهم و اتعاظهم لا يكون إلا بمشيئة الله فلابد من الإفتقار إلى الله و طلب توفيقه في ذلك إذ لا استقلال لأحد عن الله و لا غنى بأحد عن الله .
و هذا فيه ترويح لقلبه صلوات الله عليه , مما كان يخامره من إعراضهم , و يحرص عليه من إيمانهم .

( هو أهل التقوى و أهل المغفرة ) هو أهل أن يُخاف منه و يتقى عقابه , و يؤمن به و يطاع , و أهل أن يغفر ذنب من تاب إليه و أناب .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة المزّمل

و هي مكية و آياتها عشرون  آية

( يأيها المزّمل ) أي المتزمل . أي المتلفف في ثيابه . و هنا خوطب صلى الله عليه و سلم بحكاية حاله وقت نزول الوحي , ملاطفة و تأنيسا و تنشيطا للتشمر لقيام الليل .

( قم الليل إلا قليلا ) أي صلِّ في الليل إلا قليلا و ذلك بحكم الضرورة للإستراحة , و مصالح البدن و مهماته التي لا يمكن بقاؤه بدونها .

( نصفه أو انقص منه قليلا أو زِد عليه ) أي : أمرناك أن تقوم نصف الليل بزيادة قليلة أو نقصان قليل , لا حرج عليك في ذلك .

فامتثل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر ربِّه , فقام مع أصحابه حتى تورمت أقدامهم . ثم خفف الله تعالى عنهم و نزل آخر هذه السورة بالرخصة في ترك القيام الواجب و بقي الندب و الإستحباب .
فقد جاء في صحيح مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها لما سألت عن قيام رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم , فقالت لسّائل : ألست تقرأ " يأيها المزّمل " ؟ قال : بلى . قالت : " فإن الله عزّ و جلّ افترض قيام الليل في أوّل هذه السورة , فقام نبيُّ الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و أصحابه حولا , و أمسك الله خاتمتها اثني عشر شهرا في السّماء حتّى أنزل الله في آخر هذه السّورة التّخفيف , فصار قيام الليل تطوّعا بعد فريضة " .

( و رتّل القرآن ترتيلا ) أي : اقرأه على تمهل , فإنه يكون عونا على فهم القرآن و تدبره . قال الزمخشري : تريل القرآن قراءته على ترسل و تُؤدة , بتبيين الحرف , و إشباع الحركات ... و أن لا يهذّه هذّا , و لا يسرده سردا . قال ابن مسعود : لا تهذّوا القرآن هذّ الشعر , و لا تنثروه نثر الدقل . قفوا عند عجائبه , و حرّكوا به القلوب , و لا يكن همَّ أحدكم آخر السورة .
قالت حفصة رضي الله عنها : " و كان يقرأ – أي النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم – بالسُّورة فيرتِّلها حتَّى تكون أطول من أطول منها " رواه مسلم .
و عن أنس أنه سئل عن قراءة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فقال : " كانت مدًا , ثم قرأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , يمد بسم الله , و يمد الرحمن , و يمد الرحيم " رواه البخاري .
و عن أم سلمة قالت : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقطِّع قراءته , يقرأ : الحمد لله ربّ العالمين , ثم يقف , الرحمن الرحيم , ثم يقف " رواه الترمذي و صححه الألباني . و قد استدل بالآية على أن الترتيل و التدبُّر , مع قلة القراءة أفضل من سرعة القراءة مع كثرتها , لأن المقصود من القرآن فهمه و تدبُّره , و الفقه فيه , و العمل به .

( إنّا سنلقي عليك قولا ثقيلا ) أي نوحي إليك هذا القرآن الثقيل . فإنه ثقيل مهيب ذو تكاليف العمل بها ثقيل , إنها فرائض وواجبات , أعلمه ليوطن نفسه على العمل و يهيئها لحمل الشريعة علما و عملا و دعوة .

( إنّ ناشئة الليل هي أشدّ وطئا و أقوم قيلا ) إن قيام الليل أقرب إلى تحصيل مقصود القرآن من جعل السمع يواطئ القلب على فهم معاني القرآن و تدبُّرها , بخلاف النهار , فإنه لا يحصل به هذا المقصود , لأنه وقت انتشار الناس و لغط الأصوات و أوقات المعاش .

( إنّ لك في النّهار سبحا طويلا ) يخبر تعالى رسوله بأن له في النهار أعمالا تشغله عن قراءة القرآن فلذا أرشده إلى قيام الليل و ترتيل القرآن لتفرغه من عمل النهار .

( و اذكر اسم ربّك ) أي دم على ذكره ليلا نهارا . قال الزمخشري : و ذكر الله يتناول كل ما كان من ذكر طيب : تسبيح و تهليل و تكبير و تمجيد و توحيد و صلاة و تلاوة قرآن , و دراسة علم , و غير ذلك مما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يستغرق به ساعات ليله و نهاره .

( و تبتّل إليه تبتيلا ) أخلص له العبادة , و اصرف له طلبك لكل حاجة من أمر دينك أو دنياك .

( ربُّ المشرق و المغرب لا إله إلاّ هو فاتخذه وكيلا ) أي : هو المالك المتصرف في المشارق و المغارب و ما يكون فيها , الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له و لا تصح الألوهية إلا له . و كما أفردته بالعبادة فأفرده بالتوكل في كل ما يهمك فإنه يكفيك و هو على كل شيء قدير .

( و اصبر على ما يقولون و اهجرهم هجرا جميلا ) يقول تعالى آمرًا رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم بالصبر على ما يقوله من كذبه من سفهاء قومه – كقولهم هو ساحر و شاعر و كاهن و مجنون و ما إلى ذلك – و أن يهجرهم هجرا لا عِتاب معه و لا أذية فيه و بالإعراض عن مكافأتهم بالمثل , كما قال تعالى " و دَعْ أذاهم و توكّل على الله " .

( و ذرني و المكذّبين ) أي : دعني و إيّاهم , و كِلْ أمرهم إليّ , فإن بي غنية عنك في الإنتقام منهم .

( أولي النّعمة ) أي : أصحاب النعمة و الغنى , الذين طغوا حين وسّع الله عليهم من رزقه , و أمدهم من فضله كما قال تعالى " كلاّ إن الإنسان ليطغى أن رآه استغنى " .

( و مهّلهم قليلا ) أي : تمهل عليهم زمانا و لا تستعجل فإني كافيكهم , قال تعالى " نُمتّعهم قليلا ثمّ نضطّرهم إلى عذاب غليظ " .

( إنّ لدينا أنكالا و جحيما و طعاما ذا غصّة و عذابا أليما ) أي : عندنا للمكذبين بك في الآخرة قيودا من حديد و نارا مستعرة محرقة , و طعاما ذا غصّة لمرارته و بشاعته , و كراهة طعمه و ريحه الخبيث المنتن , فلا يستسيغه آكله و هو مع كل هذا ينشب في الحلق فلا يدخل و لا يخرج . و عذابا موجعا مفظعا .

( يوم ترجف الأرض و الجبال ) أي : تضطرب و ترتجّ بالزلزال .

( و كانت الجبال كثيبا مهيلا ) أي : تصير ككثبان الرمل بعدما كانت حجارة صماء , ثم إنها تنسف نسفا فلا يبقى منها شيء إلا ذهب , حتى تصير الأرض مستوية لاشيء فيها منخفض و لاشيء فيها مرتفع .

يتبع ...*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة المزمل

( إنّا أرسلنا إليكم رسولا شاهدا عليكم ) بما تعملون في الدنيا لتجزوا بها في الآخرة .

( كما أرسلنا إلى فرعون رسولا ) و هو موسى بن عمران عليه السلام .

( فعصى فرعون الرسول فأخذناه أخذا و بيلا ) فلما كذّب فرعون موسى و طغى و استكبر أخذناه أخذا ثقيلا شديدا غليظا . لهذا احذروا – قريش خاصة و الناس عامة – أنتم أن تكذبوا هذا الرسول – و هو محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم – فيصيبكم ما أصاب فرعون , حيث أخذه الله أخذ عزيز مقتدر , كما قال تعالى " فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة و الأولى " , و أنتم أولى بالهلاك و الدمار إن كذبتم , لأن رسولكم أشرف و أعظم من موسى بن عمران .

( فكيف تتقون إن كفرتم يوما يجعل الولدان شيبا ) أي : فكيف يحصل لكم الفكاك و النجاة من يوم القيامة , اليوم المهيل أمره , العظيم قدره , الذي يشيب الولدان , و تذوب له الجمادات العظام .

( السماء منفطر به ) أي : منشقة بسبب أهوال يوم القيامة .

( كان وعده مفعولا ) أي يوم القيامة واقعا لا محالة , و كائنا لا محيد عنه , لأن وعده تعالى متحقق و لابد .

( إن هذه تذكرة ) إن هذه الآيات المشتملة على ذكر القيامة و أهوالها موعظة لمن اعتبر بها و اتّعظ .

( فمن شاء اتّخذ إلى ربه سبيلا ) أي : طريقا موصلا إليه , و ذلك باتباع شرعه , فإنه قد أبانه كل البيان , و أوضحه غاية الإيضاح , و في هذا دليل على أن الله تعالى أقدر العباد على أفعالهم , و مكَّنهم منها , لا كما يقوله الجبرية : إن أفعالهم تقع بغير مشيئتهم , فإن هذا خلاف النقل و العقل .

( إنّ ربّك يعلم أنّك تقوم أدنى من ثلثي الليل و نصفه و ثلثه و طائفة من الذين معك ) يخبر تعالى رسوله بأنه يعلم ما يقومه من الليل هو و طائفة من أصحابه و أنهم يقومون أحيانا أقل من ثلثي الليل و يقومون أحيانا النصف و الثلث .

( و الله يقدّر الّيل و النهار ) أي يجعلهما على مقادير يجريان عليها , فتارة يعتدلان , و تارة يزيد أحدهما في الآخر , و بالعكس مما يشق لأجله المواظبة على قيامه بما علمه منكم .

( علم أن لن تحصوه ) أي : لن تطيقوا ضبط ساعاته فيشق عليكم قيام أكثره تحريا منكم لما هو المطلوب .

( فتاب عليكم ) أي : عاد عليكم باليسر و رفع الحجر , فنسخ قيام الليل الواجب , و بقي المستحب يؤدى و لو بركعتين في أي جزء من الليل و كونهما بعد صلاة العشاء أفضل .

( فاقرءوا ما تيسّر من القرآن ) أي : صلوا من الليل ما تيسر . و عبر عن الصلاة بالقراءة , كما قال تعالى " و لا تجهر بصلاتك " أي بقراءتك .

( علم أن سيكون منكم مرضى و آخرون يضربون في الأرض يبتغون من فضل الله و آخرون يقاتلون في سبيل الله فاقرءوا ما تيّسر منه ) أي : علم أن سيكون من هذه الأمة ذووا أعذار في ترك قيام الليل , من مرضى لا يستطيعون ذلك , و مسافرين في الأرض يبتغون من فضل الله في المكاسب و المتاجر , و آخرين مشغولين بما هو الأهم في حقهم من الغزو في سبيل الله , فقوموا بما تيسر عليكم منه .
هذه الآية – بل السورة كلها – مكية و لم يكن القتال شُرع بعد , فهي من أكبر دلائل النبوة , لأنه من باب الإخبار بالمغيبات المستقبلية .

( و أقيموا الصلاة و آتوا الزكاة ) أقيموا صلاتكم الواجبة عليكم , و آتوا الزكاة المفروضة . و هذا يدل لمن قال : إن فرض الزكاة نزل بمكة , لكن مقادير النّصب و المخرج لم تُبين إلا بالمدينة , و الله أعلم .

( و أقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا ) أنفقوا في سبيل الله أموالكم طيبة بها نفوسكم فإن الله يجازي على ذلك أحسن الجزاء و أوفره , كما قال " من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له أضعافا كثيرة " . و يدخل في هذا الصدقة الواجبة و المستحبة , ثم حث على عموم الخير و أفعاله .

( و ما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله هو خيرا و أعظم أجرا ) و ما تقدموا لأنفسكم من سائر العبادات فرضها و نفلها , و سائر أفعال الخير تجدوه عن الله يوم القيامة هو خيرا و أعظم أجرا , فالحسنة بعشر أمثالها , إلى سبعمائة ضعف , إلى أضعاف كثيرة , و أن مثقال ذرة من الخير في هذه الدار , يقابله أضعاف أضعاف الدنيا , و ما عليها في دار النعيم المقيم , من اللذات و الشهوات , و أن الخير و البر في هذه الدنيا , مادة الخير و البر في دار القرار , و بذره و أصله و أساسه .

( و استغفروا الله إنّ الله غفور رحيم ) أي سلوه غفران ذنوبكم فإنه غفور رحيم لمن استغفره و تاب إليه و أناب .
و في الأمر بالإستغفار بعد الحث على أفعال الطاعة و الخير , فائدة كبيرة , و ذلك أن العبد ما يخلو من التقصير فيما أمر به , إما أن لا يفعله أصلا أو يفعله على وجه ناقص , فأمر بترقيع ذلك بالإستغفار , فإن العبد يذنب آناء الليل و النهار , فمتى لم يتغمده الله برحمته و مغفرته , فإنه هالك .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الجنّ

و هي مكية و عدد آياتها ثمان و عشرون  آية

قال المهايميّ : سميت بها لاشتمالها على تفاصيل أقوالهم في تحسين الإيمان , و تقبيح الكفر , مع كون أقوالهم أشد تأثيرا في قلوب العامة , لتعظيمهم إياهم .

عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنه قال : " ما قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم على الجنّ و ما رآهم , انطلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في طائفة من أصحابه عامدين إلى سوق عكاظ , و قد حيل بين الشيّاطين و بين خبر السّماء , و أُرسلت عليهم الشُّهب , فرجعت الشياطين إلى قومهم , فقالوا : مالكم ؟ قالوا : حيل بيننا و بين خبر السّماء , و أُرسلت علينا الشهب , قالوا : ما ذاك إلاّ من شيء حدث , فاضربوا مشارق الأرض و مغاربها فانظروا ما هذا الذي حال بيننا و بين خبر السماء ؟ فانطلقوا يضربون مشارق الأرض و مغاربها , فمرّ النفر الذي أخذوا نحو تُِهامة , و هو بنخل عامدين إلى سوق عكاظ , و هو يصلي بأصحابه صلاة الفجر , فلمّا سمعوا القرآن استمعوا له , و قالوا : هذا الذي حال بيننا و بين خبر السماء , فرجعوا إلى قومهم , فقالوا : يا قومنا إنّا سمعنا قرآنا عجبا يهدي إلى الرشد فآمنّا به و لن نشرك بربّنا أحدا , فأنزل الله عزّ وجل على نبيّه محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ( قل أوحي إليّ أنّه استمع نفر من الجنّ ) " رواه مسلم .

( قل أوحي إليّ  أنه استمع نفر من الجنّ ) أي : أعلن للناس يا رسولنا أن الله قد أوحى إليك خبرا مفاده أن عددا من الجن ما بين الثلاثة و العشرة قد استمعوا إلى قراءتك للقرآن الكريم .

( فقالوا إنّا سمعنا قرءانا عجبا ) أي : لما رجعوا إلى قومهم أخبروهم أنهم سمعوا كتابا جامعا للحائق الإلهية و الكونية و الأحكام و المواعظ , و جميع ما يحتاج إليه في أمر الدارين , و أن هذا الكتاب عباراته فصيحة غزيرة لا تناسبه عبارة الخلق , و لا تدخل تحت قدرتهم .

( يهدي إلى الرشد ) يهدي إلى الحق و الصواب .

( فآمنّا به و لن نشرك بربّنا أحدا ) و في هذا تعريض بسخف البشر الذين عاش الرسول بينهم إحدى عشر سنة يقرأ عليهم القرآن بمكة و هم به كارهون له مصرون على الشرك , و الجن بمجرد أن سمعوه آمنوا به و حملوا رسالته إلى قومهم .

( و أنّه تعالى جد ربنّا ما اتخذ صاحبة و لا ولدا ) أي تعالى ملك ربنا و سلطانه و قدرته و عظمته أن يكون ضعيفا ضعف خلقه , الذين تضطرهم الشهوة إلى اتخاذ زوجة , أو وقاع شيء يكون منه الولد . و إنما نسب إليه ذلك المفترون .

( و أنه كان يقول سفيهنا على الله شططا ) و أنه كان يقول جاهلنا على الله قولا جائرا عن الصواب , متعديا للحد – و هو نسبة الصاحبة و الولد إليه – و ما حمله على ذلك إلا سفهه و ضعف عقله .

( و أنّا ظننا أن لن تقول الإنس و الجن على الله كذبا ) و إنّا كنّا نظن أن الإنس و الجن لا يكذبون على الله و لا يقولون عليه إلا الصدق , و قد علمنا الآن أنهم يكذبون على الله و يقولون عليه ما لم يقله و ينسبون إليه ما هو منه براء .

( و أنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجال من الجنّ فزادوهم رهقا ) أنه كان رجال من الناس إذا نزلوا واديا أو مكانا موحشا من البراري , يعوذون بعظيم ذلك المكان من الجان , أن يصيبهم بشيء يسوؤهم , فلما رأت الجن أن الإنس يستعيذون بهم من خوفهم منهم , زادتهم ذعرا و تخويفا حتى تبقوا أشد منهم مخافة و أكثر تعوذا بهم .
قال مقاتل : أول من تعوذ بالجن قوم من اليمن من بني حنيفة ثم فشا في العرب فلما جاء الإسلام عاذوا بالله و تركوهم .
قالت خولة بنت حكيم : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : " من نزل منزلا , ثم قال : أعوذ بكلمات الله التَّامَّات من شرّ ما خلق , لم يضره شيء حتى يرتحل من منزله ذلك "  رواه مسلم  .

( و أنّهم ظنُّوا كما ظننتم أن لن يبعث الله أحدا ) قال ذلك النفر من الجن لقومهم إن الإنس ظنوا كما ظننتم أيها الجن أن لن يبعث الله رسولا إلى خلقه يدعوهم إلى توحيده و ما فيه سعادتهم .

( و أنّا لمسنا السماء ) أي تطلبنا بلوغ السماء و استماع كلام أهلها .

( فوجدناها مُلئت حرسا شديدا و شُهبا ) أي : وجدنا السماء حفظت من سائر أرجائها بملائكة أقوياء يحرسونها و شهبا نارية يرمى بها كل مسترق للسمع منا .

( و أنا كنا نقعد منها مقاعد للسّمع فمن يستمع الآن يجد له شهابا رصدا ) أي : كنا نقعد من السماء أماكن معينة لنسترق السمع و نتلقف من أخبار السماء ما شاء الله , أما الآن فمن يريد أن يفعل ذلك يجد له شهاب نار قد رصد له , لا يتخطاه و لا يتعداه , بل يمحقه و يهلكه .
و قد كانت الكواكب يُرمى بها قبل ذلك , و لكن ليس بكثير بل في الأحيان بعد الأحيان , كما في حديث ابن عباس قال : بينما رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم جالس في نفر من أصحابه إذ رُمي بنجم فاستنار , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " ما كنتم تقولون لمثل هذا في الجاهليَّة إذا رأيتموه ؟ " قالوا : كنّا نقول : يموت عظيم أو يولد عظيم , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " فإنَّه لا يُرمى به لموت أحد و لا لحياته و لكنّ ربَّنا عزَّ و جل إذا قضى أمرا سبَّح له حملة العرش ثمّ سبَّح أهل السّماء الذين يلونهم ثمّ الذين يلونهم حتى يبلغ التسبيح إلى هذه السماء , ثم سأل أهل السّماء السادسة أهل السماء السابعة : ماذا قال ربُّكم ؟ قال : فيُخبرونهم ثم يستخبر أهل كل سماء حتى يبلغ الخبر أهل السّماء الدنيا و تختطف الشياطين السمع فيُرمون فيقذفونه إل أوليائهم فما جاؤوا به على وجهه فهو حق , و لكنَّهم يُحرِّفونه و يزيدون " رواه الترمذي و صححه الألباني .

( و أنّا لا ندري أشرٌّ أريد بمن في الأرض أم أراد بهم ربُّهم رشدا ) الأمر الذي قد حدث في السماء , لا ندري أشر أريد بمن في الأرض أم أراد بهم ربهم خير ؟ و هذا من أدبهم في العبارة حيث أسندوا الشر إلى غير فاعل , و الخير أضافوه إلى الله عز و جل , و قد ورد في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه مسلم : " و الشر ليس إليك " لكن لما استمعوا إلى القرآن علموا أنه أريد بهم الخير و الصلاح , و ذلك ببعثة نبيّ كريم يرشد إلى الحق .

يتبع...*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الجن


( و أنّا منا الصالحون و منّا دون ذلك ) أي منّا المسلمون العاملون بطاعة الله , و منّا فساق و فجار و كفار .

( كُنّا طرائق قداد ) أي : طرائق متعددة مختلفة و آراء مختلفة , فكان منهم اليهودي و النصراني و المجوسي , و لما جاء الإسلام أصبح منهم المسلم و أصبح من المسلمين قدرية و مرجئة و خوارج و رافضة و شيعة , لأنهم تابعون للناس في معتقداتهم و أقوالهم و أعمالهم .

( و أنّا ظننّا أن لن نعجز الله في الأرض و لن نعجزه هربا ) أي : نعلم أن قدرة الله حاكمة علينا , و أن نواصينا بيده , فلن نعجزه في الأرض , و لن نعجزه إن هربنا و سعينا بأسباب الفرار و الخروج عن قدرته , لا ملجأ منه إلا إليه .

( و أنّا لما سمعنا الهدى آمنّا به ) لما سمعنا القرآن الكريم الذي يهدي إلى الطريق المستقيم , و عرفنا هدايته و إرشاده , أثّر في قلوبنا فآمنّا به و صدّقنا بأنه حق من عند الله .

( فمن يؤمن بربّه , فلا يخاف بخسا و لا رهقا ) فمن يؤمن بربّه إيمانا صادقا لا يخاف أن يُنقص من حسناته أو إثما يضاف إلى سيئاته و يعاقب به و هو لم يرتكبه في الدنيا , كما قال تعالى " فلا يخاف ظُلما و لا هضما " .

( و أنّا منّا المسلمون و منّا القاسطون ) منّا المسلمون , و منّا الكافرون الجائرون عن طريق الحق .

( فمن أسلم فأولئك تحروا رشدا ) فمن انقاد لله تعالى بطاعته و خلص من الشرك به , فقد أصابوا طريق الحق , الموصل لهم إلى الجنة و نعيمها .

( و أمّا القاسطون فكانوا لجهنم حطبا ) أي : توقد بهم و تستعر عليهم و على الكافرين الجائرين أمثالهم من الإنس .

( و ألّو استقاموا على الطريقة لأسقيناهم ماءً غدقا ) و أن لو استقام المشركون على الإيمان و التوحيد و الطاعة لله و لرسوله , لوسعنا عليهم أرزاقهم , و كثرنا لهم أموالهم . قال تعالى " و لو أنهم أقاموا التّوراة و الإنجيل و ما أُنزل إليهم من ربّهم لأكلوا من فوقهم و من تحت أرجلهم " . و قال " و لو أن أهل القرى آمنوا و اتّقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السّماء و الأرض " .
و تجوز بالماء الغدق , و هو الكثير , عما ذكر , لأنه أصل المعاش و سعة الرزق , و لعزة وجوده بين العرب . أو لأن غيره يعلم منه بالأولى .

( لنفتنهم فيه ) أي : لنختبرهم و نمتحنهم في ذلك الخير الكثير , أيشكرون أو يكفرون ؟ ثم إن شكروا زادهم , و إن كفروا سلبهم و عذبهم .

( و من يعرض عن ذكر ربّه يسلكه عذابا صعدا ) أي : من أعرض عن ذكر الله , الذي هو كتابه , فلم يتبعه و ينقذ له , بل غفل عنه و لهي , فإنه سوف يعذب عذابا شاقا شديدا موجعا مؤلما .

( و أنّ المساجد لله فلا تدعوا مع الله أحدا ) أي : إن المساجد التي هي أعظم محال العبادة لم تبنى إلا ليذكر فيها الله تعالى وحده , فلا يعبد فيها غيره , أو يشرك معه في العبادة , و لا يسأل فيها غيره أو يشرك معه في المسألة .

( و أنّه لما قام عبد الله يدعوه كادوا يكونون عليه لبدا ) لما قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يدعو الناس إلى ربّهم اجتمعت الإنس و الجن عليه ليطفئو دعوته , فأبى الله تعالى إلا أن ينصره و يُمضي دعوته و يظهره على من عاداه .

( قل إنما أدعوا ربي و لا أشرك به أحدا ) أي : قال لهم الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم لما آذوه و خالفوه و كذبوه و تظاهروا عليه , ليبطلوا ما جاء به من الحق و اجتمعوا على عداوته , إنما أعبد ربي وحده لا شريك له , و أستجير به و أتوكل عليه .

( قل إنّي لا أملك لكم ضرّا و لا رشدا ) أي : إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إليّ , و عبد من عباد الله ليس إليّ من الأمر شيء في هدايتكم و لا ضلالكم , بل المرجع في ذلك كله إلى الله عز و جل , يضل من يشاء و يهدي من يشاء .

( قل إنّي لن يجيرني من الله أحد ) أي : لو عصيت الله تعالى فإنه لا يقدر أحد على إنقاذي من عذابه .

( و لن أجد من دونه ملتحدا ) و لن أجد من غيره ملتجأ ألتجأ إليه .

( إلاّ بلاغا من الله و رسالاته ) أي : لا أملك لكم ضرّا و لا رشدا إلا بلاغا من الله و رسالته , فإني أبلغكم عنه ما أمرني به و أرشدكم إلى ما أرسلني به من الهدى و الخير و الفوز .

( و من يعصي الله و رسوله فإنّ له نار جهنّم خالدين فيها أبدا ) و من يعصي الله بالشرك به , و برسوله بتكذيبه و عدم اتباعه فيما جاء به فإن له جزاء شركه و تكذيبه و جحده نار جهنم خالدين فيها أبدا , لا محيد لهم عنها , و لا خروج لهم منها .

( حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون فسيعلمون من أضعف ناصرا و أقلّ عددا ) حتى إذا رأى هؤلاء المشركون من الجن و الإنس ما يوعدون من عذاب يوم القيامة , فسيعلمون يومئذ أنه لا ناصر لهم بالكلية , و أنهم هم أقل عددا من جنود الله عز و جل .

( قل إن أدري أقريب ما توعدون أم يجعل له ربي أمدا ) أمر الله تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يقول للمشركين المطالبين بالعذاب استخفافا و عنادا و تكذيبا , أن يقول لهم ما أدري أقريب ما و عدكم ربكم من العذاب حيث يحل بكم عاجلا أم يجعل له ربي غاية و أجلا بعيدا يعلمه هو و لا يعلمه غيره .

( عالم الغيب فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا , إلا من ارتضى من رسول ) و هذه كقوله تعالى " و لا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلاّ بما شاء " . فإن الله تعالى وحده يعلم الغيب و الشهادة , و إنه لا يطلع أحد من خلقه على شيء من علمه إلا من ارتضى من رسول فإنه يخبره بما اقتضت حكمته أن يخبره به , و هذا يعم الرسول الملكي و البشري .

( فإنه يسلك من بين يديه و من خلفه رصدا ) أي : حرسا من الملائكة يحفظونه من تخاليط الشياطين و وساوسهم , حتى يبلغ ما أمر به من غيبه و وحيه .

( ليعلم أن قد أبلغوا رسالات ربهم ) ليعلم الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم أن الرسل من قبله قد بلغت رسالات ربها لما أحاطها تعالى به من العناية حتى إنه إذا جاءه الوحي كان معه ملائكة يحمونه من الشياطين حتى لا يسمعوا خبر السماء فيبلغوه أولياءهم من الإنس , فتكون فتنة في الناس .

( و أحاط بما لديهم ) أي : و أحاط الله بما لدى الملائكة و الرسل علما .

( و أحصى كل شيء عددا ) أي : و أحصى عدد كل شيء لسعة علمه سبحانه و تعالى , فلا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض و لا في السماء و هو السميع العليم .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة نوح

و هي مكية و عدد آياتها ثمان و عشرون  آية

قال المهايميّ : سميت به لاشتمالها على تفاصيل دعوته و أدعيته .

( إنّا أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه أن أنذر قومك من قبل أن يأتيهم عذاب أليم ) يقول تعالى مخبرا عن نوح عليه السلام أنه أرسله إلى قومه , رحمة لهم و إنذارا لهم من عذاب الله الأليم , خوفا من استمرارهم على كفرهم , فيهلكهم الله هلاكا أبديا , و يعذبهم عذابا سرمديا .

( قال يا قوم إنّي لكم نذير مبين ) أي : أخوفكم من عواقب كفركم بالله و شرككم به .

( أن اعبدوا الله و اتّقوه و أطيعون ) أي : اعبدوا الله وحده و لا تشركوا به شيئا و اتقوه فلاتعصوه بترك عبادته و لا بالشرك به , و أطيعون فيما آمركم به و أنهاكم عنه لأني مبلغ عن الله ربي و ربكم , و لا آمركم إلا بما يكملكم و يسعدكم و لا أنهاكم إلا عما يضركم و لا يسركم .

( يغفر لكم من ذنوبكم و يؤخركم إلى أجل مسمّى ) إذا فعلتم ما أمرتكم به و صدقتم ما أرسلت به إليكم , غفر الله لكم ذنوبكم – و بالتالي يحصل لهم النجاة من العذاب , و الفوز بالثواب – و يمد في أعماركم و يدرأ عنكم العذاب الذي إن لم تنزجروا عما أنهاكم عنه , أوقعه بكم .

( إنّ أجل الله إذا جاء لا يؤخّر لو كنتم تعلمون ) إن العذاب الذي كتبه على من كذب و تولى محقق غير مؤخر فلو كنتم من أهل العلم و النظر لأنبتم إلى ربكم فتبتم إليه و استغفرتموه .

( قال ربّ إني دعوت قومي ليلا و نهارا ) قال نوح عليه السلام - بعد أن بذل غاية الجهد في دعوة قومه , و ضاقت عليه الحيل , في تلك المدة الطويلة التي هي ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما - و هو يشكو إلى ربّه إني دعوة قومي إلى عبادتك و توحيدك ليل نهار , و ذلك امتثالا لأمرك و ابتغاءً لطاعتك .

( فلم يزدهم دعائي إلاّ فرارا ) أي : كلما دعوتهم إلى الإيمان بك و عبادتك وحدك , فرُّوا مني و من الحق الذي أرسلتني به .

( و إني كلما دعوتهم لتغفر لهم جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم و استغشوا ثيابهم ) و إنما كلما دعوتهم ليؤمنوا بك و يتوبوا إليك لتغفر لهم سدوا آذانهم لئلا يسمعوا ما أدعوهم إليه – كما أخبر تعالى عن كفار قريش " و قال الذين كفروا لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن و الغوا فيه لعلكم تغلبون " – و تغطوا بثيابهم من كراهة النظر إلى وجه من ينصحهم في الدين , و بُعدا عن الحق و بغضا له .

( و أصروا و استكبروا استكبارا ) أي : استمروا على ما هم فيه من الشرك و الكفر العظيم الفظيع , و تعاظموا عن الإذعان للحق و قبول ما دعوتهم إليه من النصيحة .

( ثم إني دعوتهم جهارا  ثم إنّي أعلنت لهم و أسررت لهم إسرارا ) ثم إني دعوتهم إلى توحيدك في عبادتك و إلى ترك الشرك فيها مرة بعد مرة , على وجوه متنوعة , ما بين مجاهرة و إظهار بلا خفاء , و ما بين إعلان و صياح بهم , و ما بين إسرار فيما بيني و بينهم في خفاء , و هذه المراتب أقصى ما يمكن للآمر بالمعروف , و الناهي عن المنكر أن يقوم بها .

( فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنّه كان غفّارا ) أي : ارجعوا إليه و ارجعوا عما أنتم فيه و توبوا إليه من قريب , فإنه من تاب إليه تاب عليه , و لو كانت ذنوبه مهما كانت في الكفر و الشرك .

( يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ) أي نزل عليكم المطر متتابعا , يروي الشعاب و الوهاد , و يحيي البلاد و العباد .

( و يمددكم بأموال و بنين ) أي : يكثر أموالكم التي تدركون بها ما تطلبون من الدنيا و أولادكم .

( و يجعل لكم جنات و يجعل لكم أنهارا ) أي : و جعل لكم بساتين فيها أنواع الثمار , و خللها بالأنهار الجارية بينها .

( ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا ) أي : أي شيء جعلكم لا ترون لله عظمة إذ تشركون معه ما لا يسمع و لا يبصر , فلا تخافون من بأسه و نقمته .

( و قد خلقكم أطوارا ) أي خلقكم حالا بعد حال , فطورا نطفة , و طورا علقة , و طورا مضغة .. و هكذا طورا بعد طور . و مقتضى علم ذلك شدة الرهبة من بطشه و أخذه , لعظيم قدرته .

( ألم تروا كيف خلق الله سبع سماوات طباقا ) أي : كل سماء فوق الأخرى .

( و جعل القمر فيهنّ نورا و جعل الشّمس سراجا ) ففاوت بينهما في الإستنارة , فجعل كلا منهما أنموذجا على حدة , ليعرف الليل و النهار بمطلع الشمس و مغيبها , و قدر القمر منازل و بروجا , و فاوت نوره , فتارة يزداد حتى يتناهى ثم يشرع في النقص حتى يستسر , ليدل على مضي الشهور و الأعوام , كما قال تعالى " هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء و القمر نورا و قدّره منازل لتعلموا عدد السّنين و الحساب ما خلق الله ذلك إلاّ بالحقّ يفصّل الآيات لقوم يعلمون " .

( و الله أنبتكم من الأرض نباتا ) إذ أصلكم من تراب , و النطف أيضا من الغذاء المكون من التراب , ثم خلقتكم تشبه النبات و هي على نظامه في الحياة و النماء .

( ثم يعيدكم فيها ) أي : في الأرض بعد الموت فتدفنون فيها .

( و يخرجكم إخراجا ) أي : يوم القيامة يعيدكم كما بدأكم أول مرة .

( و الله جعل لكم الأرض بساطا ) أي : مفروشة مبسوطة صالحة للعيش فيها و الحياة عليها .

( لتسلكوا منها سُبلا فجاجا ) أي : خلقها لكم لتستقروا عليها و تسلكوا فيها أين شئتم , من نواحيها و أرجائها و أقطارها .

و كل هذا مما ينبههم به نوح عليه السلام على قدرة الله و عظمته في خلق السماوات و الأرض , و نعمه عليهم فيما جعل لهم من المنافع السماوية و الأرضية , فهو الخالق الرازق , جعل السماء بناءً , و الأرض مهادا , و أوسع على خلقه من رزقه , فهو الذي يجب أن يعبد و يوحد و لا يشرك به أحد , لأنه لا نظير له و لا عديل له , و لا ندّ و لا كفء , و لا صاحبة و لا ولد , و لا وزير و لا مشير , بل هو العلي الكبير .

يتبع ...*

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء .... جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك
واصل بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالحي

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أحسن الله إليكم و بارك فيكم

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة نوح ...

( قال نوح ربّ إنهم عصوني ) أي : قال عليه السلام شاكيا لربه : إن هذا الكلام و الوعظ ما نجع فيهم و لا أفاد , فقد خالفوا أمري و ردُّوا عليّ ما دعوتهم إليه من الهدى و الرشاد .

( و اتّبعوا من لم يزده ماله و ولده إلاّ خسارا ) و اتّبعوا كبراءهم و أغنياءهم و أهل الترف فيهم , أهل المال و الجاه , المعرضين عن الحق , الذين غرَّتهم أموالهم و أولادهم , فهلكوا بسببهما , و خسروا سعادة الدارين .

( و مكروا مكرا كُبّارا ) أي : مكروا مكرا كبيرا بليغا بأتباعهم في تسويلهم لهم بأنهم على الحق و الهدى , كما يقولون لهم يوم القيام " بل مكر اللّيل و النّهار إذ تأمروننا أن نّكفر بالله و نجعل له أنداد " .

( و قالوا لا تذرن آلهتكم و لا تذرنّ ودًّا و لا سُوَاعا و لا يغوث و يعوق و نسرا ) أي : قالوا لبعضهم البعض متواصين بالباطل , ألاّ تَدعوا عبادة آلهتكم , ثم سموا منها رؤساءها و هم خمسة : ود و سواع و يغوث و يعوق و نسر . قال ابن عباس : " و هي أسماء رجال صالحين من قوم نوح , فلمّا هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم أن انصبوا إلى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون أنصابا , و سمُّوها بأسمائهم . ففعلوا , فلم تُعبد , حتّى إذا هلك أولئك , و تنسَّخ العلم عُبدت " رواه البخاري .
و قال ابن جرير : " كان من خبرهم - فيما بلغنا - من محمد بن قيس قال : كانوا قوما صالحين من بني آدم , و كان لهم أتباع يقتدون بهم , فلما ماتوا قال أصحابهم الذين كانوا يقتدون بهم : لو صورناهم كان أشوق لنا إلى العبادة إذا ذكرناهم . فصورهم . فلما ماتوا وجاء آخرون دب إليهم إبليس فقال : إنما كانوا يعبدونهم , و بهم يسقون المطر , فعبدوهم " . 
قال قتادة : كانت آلهة تعبدها قوم نوح , ثم عبدتها العرب بعد ذلك .

( و قد أضلّوا كثيرا ) يعني : الأصنام التي اتخذوها أضلوا بها خلقا كثيرا , فإنه استمرت عبادتها في القرون إلى زماننا هذا في العرب و العجم و سائر صنوف بني آدم . و قد قال إبراهيم عليه السلام في دعائه " و اجنبني و بني أن نعبد الأصنام , ربّ إنّهن أضللن كثيرا من الناس " .

( و لا تزد الظالمين إلا ضلالا ) هذا دعاء من نوح عليه السلام على قومه بعد أن أيس من إيمانهم و عدم هدايتهم لطول ما مكث بينهم يدعوهم و هم لا يزدادون إلا كفرا و ضلالا .

( ممّا خطيئاتهم أغرقوا ) من كثرة ذنوبهم و عتوهم و إصرارهم على كفرهم و مخالفتهم رسولهم أغرقوا بالطوفان فلم يبق منهم أحد .

( فأدخلوا نارا ) أي : بمجرد ما يغرق الشخص و تخرج روحه يدخل النار في البرزخ .

( فلم يجدوا لهم من دون الله أنصارا ) أي : لم يكن لهم معين و لا مُغيث و لا مُجير ينقذهم من عذاب الله كقوله " لا عاصم اليوم من أمر الله إلا من رحم " .

( و قال نوح ربّ لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديّارا ) أي : لا تترك على وجه الأرض منهم أحدا . قال ابن جرير : " يعنى ب " الديّار " من يدور في الأرض فيذهب و يجيء فيها " . فاستجاب الله له , فأهلك جميع من على وجه الأرض من الكافرين حتى ولد نوح لصلبه الذي اعتزل عن أبيه , و قال " سآوي إلى جبل يعصمني من الماء , قال لا عاصم اليوم من أمر الله إلا من رحم , و حال بينهما الموج فكان من المغرقين " .

( إنّك إن تذرهم يضلّوا عبادك ) إنك إن أبقيت منهم أحدا أضلوا عبادك , أي : الذين تخلقهم بعدهم .

( و لا يلدوا إلاّ فاجرا كفّارا ) أي : لا يلدون إلا من يفجر عن دينك و يكفر بك و برسولك . و إنما قال نوح عليه السلام ذلك , لأنه مع كثرة مخالطتهم , و مزاولته لأخلاقهم , و طول المدة التي مكثها بينهم - ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما - علم بذلك نتيجة أعمالهم , لا جرم أن الله استجاب دعوته , فأغرقهم أجمعين , و نجى نوحا و من معه من المؤمنين .

( ربّ اغفر لي و لوالديّ ) قال ابن جرير : أي رب اعف عني , و استر عليّ ذنوبي و على والديّ .

( و لمن دخل بيتي مؤمنا ) قال ابن جرير : أي و لمن دخل مسجدي و مصلاي , مصليا مؤمنا بواجب فرضك عليه . قال ابن كثير : و لا مانع من حمل الآية على ظاهرها , و هو أنه دعا لكل من دخل منزله و هو مؤمن .

( و للمؤمنين و المؤمنات ) دعاء لجميع المؤمنين و المؤمنات , و ذلك يعم الأحياء منهم و الأموات , و لهذا يستحب مثل هذا الدعاء , اقتداء بنوح عليه السلام , و بما جاء في الآثار , و الأدعية المشروعة .

( و لا تزد الظالمين إلا تَبارا ) أي : و لا يزد الظالمين إلا خسارا و هلاكا في الدنيا و الآخرة .*

----------


## إمام الأندلس

بارك الله فيك..جزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## عبدالحي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

شكرا لكم أخي الكريم

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة المعارج

و تسمى سورة " سأل سائل " . و هي مكية و آيها أربع و أربعون .

( سأل سائل بعذاب واقع ) أي دعا داعٍ من الكفار و هو النضر بن الحارث و من وافقه من المشركين أن يصيبهم العذاب – على وجه التعجيز و الإمتحان - , فقالوا : " اللّهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم " . فبشرهم الله تعالى بأن ذلك العذاب واقع لا محالة .

( واقع , للكافرين ) مُرصد مُعَدّ للكافرين .

( ليس له دافع ) أي : ليس لهذا العذاب الذي استعجل به من استعجل , من متمردي المشركين , أحد يدفعه قبل نزوله , أو يرفعه بعد نزوله .

( من الله ذي المعارج ) أي : صاحب العلو و الدرجات و مصاعد الملائكة و هي السماوات .

( تعرج الملائكة و الروح إليه ) أي : تصعد الملائكة و جبريل إلى الله تعالى .

( في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة ) أي يصعدون من منتهى أمره من أسفل الأرض السابعة إلى منتهى أمره من فوق السماوات السبع في يوم مقداره خمسون ألف سنة بالنسبة لصعود غير الملائكة من الخلق .

( فاصبر صبرا جميلا ) أي : اصبر يا محمد على تكذيب قومك لك , و استعجالهم العذاب استبعادًا لوقوعه , و استمر على أمر الله , و ادع عباده إلى توحيده , فإن الصبر على ذلك خيرا كثيرا .

( إنهم يرونه بعيدا ) وقوع العذاب و قيام الساعة يراه الكفرة مستحيل الوقوع , لأنهم أصلا يكذبونا بالبعث و النشور .

( و نراه قريبا ) أي : المؤمنون يعتقدون كونه قريبا , و إن كان له أمد لا يعلمه إلا الله , عز و جل , لكن كل ما هو آت فهو قريب و واقع لا محالة .

يقول تعالى : العذاب واقع بالكافرين ( يوم تكون السماء كالمهل ) أي : تذوب كذائب النحاس , و الرصاص المذاب , من تشققها , و بلوغ الهول منها كل مبلغ .

( و تكون الجبال كالعهن ) أي : كالصوف المنفوش – في الخفة و الطيران بالريح – ثم تكون بعد ذلك هباء منثورا , فتضمحل . فإذا كان هذا القلق و الإنزعاج لهذه الأجرام الكبيرة الشديدة , فما ظنك بالعبد الضعيف الذي قد أثقل ظهره بالذنوب و الأوزار ؟ أليس حقيقا , أن ينخلع قلبه و ينزعج لبه , و يذهل عن كل أحد ؟ و لهذا قال : 
( و لا يسأل حميم حميما ) أي : لا يسأل قريب قريبا عن شأنه – مع أنه يراه في أسوأ الأحوال – لشغله بشأن نفسه .

( يبصرونهم ) أي : يعرّفون أقرباءهم , و مع ذلك يفر بعضهم من بعض .

( يودُّ المجرم لو يفتدي من عذاب يومئذ ببنيه , و صاحبته و أخيه , و فصيلته التي تُؤويه , و من في الأرض جميعا ثمّ يُنجيه , كلا ) لما يرى المجرم الذي حق عليه العذاب هول يوم القيامة و هول ما ينتظره من عذاب أليه , يتمنى أن لو يفتدي نفسه – من ذلك العذاب – ببنيه الذين هم حُشاشة كبده , و محل شفقته , و زوجته التي هي أحب إليه , و أخيه الذي يستعين به في النوائب , و عشيرته التي تضمه إليها في الشدائد , بل و يفتدي بأهل الأرض جميعا لينجي نفسه من سوء المصير . لكن لا ينفع ذلك و لا يقبل , فقد حقّت كلمة ربك على الذين فسقوا أن لهم عذاب عظيم .

( إنّها لظى ) إنّ النار التي وُعد بها المجرمون من لهب خالص , شديد الحرارة .

( نزّاعة للشّوَى ) أي : تنزع جلدة رأس المجرمين بشدة و قوة فيظل الرأس عظم بلا جلد , ثم " و إن يستغيثوا يُغاثُ بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه " فيسقط لحم الوجه , فيبقى هيكلا عظميا لا لحم و لا جلد عليه كما قال تعالى " كلّما نضجت جلودهم بدّلناهم جلودا غيرها ليذوقوا العذاب " . * قاله الشيخ عبد العظيم بدوي * .

( تدعو من أدبر و تولّى , و جمع فأوعى ) أي : تدعو النار إليها – بلسان طلق ذلق – من أدبر عن طاعة الله و رسوله , فكذبه بقلبه , و ترك العمل بجوارحه . و من جمع المال بعضه على بعض فأوعاه , و منع حق الله منه من الواجب عليه في النفقات و من إخراج الزكاة . ثم تلتقطهم من بين أهل المحشر كما يلتقط الطير الحب .

يتبع ...*

----------


## أم البشرى

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_

_بارك الله فيك ......ورزقك الفردوس الاعلي قرب الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم_ 

_في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله_

----------


## عبدالحي

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله تعالى كل خير و أحسن إليكم

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة المعارج

( إن الإنسان خُلق هلوعا ) أي قليل الصبر , شديد الحرص , كما بيّنه بقوله ( إذا مسّه الشّر جزوعا ) إذا أصابه الضر , من فقر أو مرض , أو ذهاب محبوب له , من مال أو أهل أو ولد , فزع و جزع و انخلع قلبه من شدة الرعب , و أيس أن يحصل له بعد ذلك خير .

( و إذا مسّه الخير منوعا ) و إذا حصلت له نعمة من الله بخل بها على غيره , و منع حق الله فيها .

( إلاّ المصلين , الذين هم عن صلاتهم دائمون ) أي : الإنسان من حيث هو متصف بصفات الذم إلا من عصمه الله و وفقه , و هداه إلى الخير و يسر له أسبابه , و هم المصلون , المداومون عليها في أوقاته بشروطها و مكملاتها .

( و الذين في أموالهم حقٌّ معلوم , للسائل و المحروم ) أي : في أموالهم نصيب مقرر لذوي الحاجات , من زكاة و صدقة . فتُبدَل تلك الأموال للسّائل الذي يطلب الصدقة و للذي لا يطلبها حياءً و تعفّفا .

( و الذين يصدِّقون بيوم الدين ) أي : يوقنون بالمعاد و الحساب و الجزاء , فهم يعملون عمل من يرجو الثواب و يخاف العقاب . و التصديق بيوم الدين , يلزم منه التصديق بالرسل , و بما جاؤوا به من الكتب .

( و الذين هم مّن عذاب ربّهم مُّشفقون ) قال ابن جرير : أي وَجِلون أن يعذبهم في الآخرة , فهم من خشية ذلك لا يضيّعون له فرضا , و لا يتعدّون له حدّا .

( إنّ عذاب ربّهم غير مأمون ) أي : لا يأمنه أحد ممن عقل عن الله أمره إلا بأمان من الله تبارك و تعالى .

( و الذين هم لفروجهم حافظون ) أي : يكفونها عن الحرام و يمنعونها أن توضع في غير ما أذن الله فيه , فلا يطؤون بها وطأً محرما , من زنى , أو لواط , أو وطءٍ في دبر , أو حيض , و نحو ذلك , و يحفظونها أيضا من النظر إليها و مسها , ممن لا يجوز له ذلك , و يتركون أيضا , وسائل المحرمات الداعية لفعل الفاحشة .

( إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم ) من الجواري و الإماء .

( فإنهم غير ملومين ) في إتيان أزواجهم و جواريهم اللاائي ملكوهنّ بالجهاد أو الشراء الشرعي .

( فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون ) فمن إلتمس لفرجه منكحا غير زوجته , أو ملك يمينه , فأولئك هم الظالمون الذين تجاوزوا الحلال إلى الحرام فكانوا بذلك معتدين ظالمين . فدلت بذلك هذه الآية على تحريم نكاح المتعة , لكونها غير زوجة مقصودة , أو ملك يمين . 

( و الذين هم لأماناتهم و عهدهم راعون ) أي : مراعون لها , حافظون مجتهدون على أدائها و الوفاء بها , و هذا شامل لجميع الأمانات التي بين العبد و بين ربه , كالتكاليف السرية , التي لا يطلع عليها إلا الله , و الأمانات التي بين العبد و بين الخلق , في الأموال و الأسرار , و كذلك العهد , شامل للعهد الذي عاهد عليه الله , و العهد الذي عاهد عليه الخلق , فإن العهد يسأل عنه العبد , هل قام به و وفاه , أو رفضه و خانه فلم يقم به ؟ 

( و الذين هم بشهاداتهم قائمون ) أي لا يكتمون ما استشهدوا عليه , قال تعالى " و من يكتمها فإنّه آثم قلبه " , و لكنهم يقومون بأدائها حيث يلزمهم أداؤها , غير مغيّرة و لا مبدّلة .

( و الذين هم على صلاتهم يُحافظون ) على مواقيتها و أركانها و واجباتها و مستحبّاتها , فافتتح الكلام بذكر الصلاة و اختتمه بذكرها , فدل على الإعتناء بها و التنويه بشرفها .

( أولئك في جنّات مكرمون ) أولئك المطبقون لهذه الصفات – السابق ذكرها – الناجحون فيها , في جنّات مكرمون بأنواع الملاذ و المسار , التي تشتهيها الأنفس و تلذ بها الأعين , و هم فيها خالدون .

يتبع ...*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة المعارج

( فمال الذين كفروا قبلك مهطعين , عن اليمين و عن الشمال عزين ) يخبر تعالى مقبحا سلوك المشركين إزاء رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم  , منكرا عليهم فعلهم و إعراضهم فيقول : ما لهؤلاء الكفار الذين عندك يا محمد مسرعين نافرين منك متفرقون عنك , شاردون يمينا و شمالا فرقا فرقا , و شيعا شيعا , كما قال تعالى : " فما لهم عن التّذكرة معرضين كأنّهم حمرة مستنفرة فرّت من قسورة " .

( أيطمع كلّ امرئ مّنهم أن يُدخل جنّة نعيم ) بأي سبب يطمع هؤلاء الكفار في جنّة النعيم , و هم لم يقدموا سوى الكفر , و الجحود برب العالمين .

( كلاّ ) لن يتحقق طمعهم , فليس الأمر بأمانيهم , و لن يدركوا ما يشتهون بقوتهم التي يتصورون , بل مأواهم نار الجحيم و لهم العذاب الأليم .

( إنّا خلقناهم مما يعلمون ) أي : من المني الضعيف , كما قال : " ألم نخلقكم مّن مّاء مّهين " , و قال : " فلينظر الإنسان ممّ خلق , خُلق من مّاء دافق , يخرج من بين الصّلب و التّرائب " . فهم ضعفاء لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعا و لا ضرا , و لا موتا و لا حياة و لا نشورا . و تذكيرهم بهذا الأمر إزدراءً بهم و تهكم من حالهم إذ يجادلون و يعاندون و هم مخلقون من نطفة مذرة .

( فلا أقسم بربّ المشارق و المغارب إنّا لقادرون على أن نّبدّل خيرا منهم و ما نحن بمسبوقين ) أقسم الله عز و جل بربوبيته للمشارق و المغارب على قدرته باستخلاف قوم خير منهم , فإن ذلك لا يعجزه تعالى لكمال قدرته و قوة استطاعته , كما قال تعالى : " و إن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم " و قال تعالى : " ألم ترى أن الله خلق السماوات و الأرض بالحق إن يشأ يذهبكم و يأتي بخلق جديد و ما ذلك على الله بعزيز " . و قال : " يا أيها الناس أنتم الفقراء إلى الله , و الله هو الغني الحميد , إن يشأ يذهبكم و يأتي بخلق جديد و ما ذلك على الله بعزيز " . كما قاله الشيخ عبد العظيم بدوي .

( فذرهم يخوضوا و يلعبوا ) أي : يا محمد دعهم في تكذيبهم و كفرهم و عنادهم .

( حتّى يلاقوا يومهم الذي يوعدون ) فإن الله قد أعد لهم فيه من النكال و الوبال ما هو عاقبة خوضهم و لعبهم .

( يوم يخرجون من الأجداث سراعا كأنّهم إلى نُصُب يوفضون ) أي : يقومون من القبور إذا دعاهم الرب تبارك و تعالى , لموقف الحساب , مجيبين لدعوته مسرعين إليها , كأنّهم في إسراعهم إلى الموقف كما كانوا في الدنيا يهرولون إلى النصب إذا عاينوه , يبتدرون , أيهم يستلمه أولا .

( خاشعة أبصارهم ) من الخزي و الهوان .

( ترهقهم ذِلّة ) تغشاهم ذلّة من هول ما حاق بهم .

( ذلك اليوم الذي كانوا يوعدون ) و هو اليوم الذي كانوا يوعدون بالعذاب فيه و هو يوم القيامة الذي أنكروه و كذبوا به . ها هو ذا قد حصل فليتجرعوا غصص الندم و ألوان العذاب .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الحاقة

هي مكية و آياتها ثنتان و خمسون

( الحاقة ) هي من أسماء يوم القيامة , لأن فيها يتحقّق الوعد و الوعيد .

( ما الحاقة ) " ما " إسم إستفهام مستعمل في التهويل و التعظيم و المعنى : الحاقة أمر عظيم لا يدرك كنهه .

( و ما أدراك ما الحاقة ) أي : تأكيدا لتفخيم شأنها , و عظيم أمرها , و جسيم هولها .

( كذّبت ثمود و عاد بالقارعة ) كذّبت ثمود – و هم القبيلة المشهورة , سكان الحجر , الذين أرسل الله إليهم رسوله صالحا عليه السلام –  , و عاد - و هم سكان حضر موت , أرسل الله إليهم رسوله هود عليه السلام – بالساعة التي تقرع الناس بأهوالها و هجومها عليهم .

( فأمّا ثمود فأهلكوا بالطاغية ) و هي الصيحة – و هي أشبه بصيحة النفخ في الصور – العظيمة الفظيعة , التي انصدعت منها قلوبهم , و زهقت لها أرواحهم فأصبحوا موتى لا يُرى إلا مساكنهم و جثثهم .

( و أما عاد فأهلكوا بريح صرصر عاتية ) أي : بريح شديدة العصوف و البرد , متجاوزة الحد المعروف في الهبوب و البرودة , لها صوت أبلغ من صوت الرعد القاصف .

( سخّرها عليهم سبع ليال و ثمانية أيام حسوما ) أي : سلطها عليهم سبع ليال و ثمانية أيام متتابعات بلا انقطاع , فدمّرتهم و أهلكتهم .

( فترى القوم فيها صرعى كأنّهم أعجاز نخل خاوية ) فترى القوم في تلك الليالي و الأيام هلكى موتى ساقطين على الأرض كأنهم أصول نخل ساقطة فارغة ليس في أجوافها شيء .

( فهل ترى لهم باقية ) أي : هل تحس منهم من أحد من بقاياهم أو ممن ينتسب إليهم ؟ بل بادوا عن آخرهم و لم و لم يجعل الله لهم خَلَفًا .

( و جاء فرعون و من قبله ) من الأمم المكذبة , كقوم نوح و عاد و ثمود .

( و المُؤْتَفِكات ) و هي قرى قوم لوط , التي قلبها الملَكُ فجعل عاليها سافلها .

( بالخاطئة ) فالجميع – فرعون و نوح و عاد و قوم لوط ... – جاؤوا بالفِعلة الطاغية , و هي الكفر و التكذيب , و الظلم و المعاندة و ما انضمّ إلى ذلك من أنواع الفواحش و الفسوق .

( فعصوا رسول ربهم فأخذهم أخذة رابية ) كل من هؤلاء كذّب الرسول الذي أرسله الله إليهم – و من كذّب رسول الله فقد كذّب بجميع الرسل , كما قال تعالى " كذّبت قوم نوح المرسلين " . " كذّبت عاد المرسلين " . " كذّبت ثمود المرسلين " – فأخذ الله الجميع أخذة عظيمة شديدة أليمة , زائدة على الحد و المقدار الذي يحصل به هلاكهم .

يتبع ...*

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يرضى عليكم يا عبد الحيّ.
أجدتم و أفدتم كثيرا.
واصلو عملكم المتميّز و هو صدقة جارية ان شاء الله.
بارك الله فيكم.
دمتم بودّ.

----------


## عبدالحي

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم و أحسن إليكم

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الحاقة

( إنّا لمّا طغا الماء ) زاد على الحد بإذن الله و ارتفع على الوجود . و هو ماء الطوفان الذي أهلك الله به قوم نوح .

( حملناكم في الجارية ) و هي السفينة الجارية عل وجه الماء , حُمِل فيها نوح و الذين آمنوا معه , فنجو من الطوفان الذي أهلك فيه كل المكذبين المخالفين .
قال ابن جرير : خاطب الذين نزل فيهم القرآن , و إنما حمل أجدادهم نوحا و ولده , لأن الذين خوطبوا بذلك , ولد الذين حُملوا في الجارية , فكان حمل الذين حملوا فيها من الأجداد , حملا لذريتهم .

( لنجعلها لكم تذكرة ) أي : لنجعل تلك الفعلة التي هي إنجاء المؤمنين , و إغراق الكافرين , آية و عبرة تذكرون بها صدق وعده في نصر رسله , و تدمير أعدائه .
و يَصْلُح عَوْدُ ضمير " لنجعلها " على السفينة , فيكون المعنى : و أبقينا لكم من جنسها ما تركبون على تيار الماء في البحار – كما قال تعالى : " و جعل لكم من الفلك و الأنعام ما تركبون , لتستووا على ظهوره ثمّ تذكرون نعمة ربّكم إذا استويتم عليه " . و قال تعالى : " و آية لهم أنّا حملنا ذريّتهم في الفلك المشحون , و خلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون " – لتذَّكروا أول سفينة صنعت , و ما قصتها , و كيف نجّى الله عليها من آمن به و اتبع رسوله , و أهلك أهل الأرض كلهم , فإن جنس الشيء مذكّر بأصله .

( و تعيها أذن واعية ) و تحفظ هذه العظة أذن حافظة لا تنسى ما هو حق و خير من المعاني , و هذا بخلاف أهل الإعراض و الغفلة , و أهل البلادة و عدم الفطنة , فإنهم ليس لهم انتفاع بآيات الله , لعدم وعيهم عن الله , و فكرهم بآيات الله .

يتبع ..*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الحاقة

( فإذا نُفخ في الصّور نفخة واحدة ) أي : فإذا نفخ إسرافيل في الصور الذي هو البوق أو القرن النفخة الأول , و هي نفخة الصعق .

( و حُملت الأرض و الجبال فدكّتا دكّة واحدة ) أي : رفعتا و ضربتا ببعضهما من شدة الزلازل , فصارت هباء منبثا .
و في توصيف النفخة بالوحدة تعظيم لها , و إشعار بأن المؤثر لدك الأرض و الجبال و خراب العالم , هي وحدها , غير محتاجة إلى أخرى .

( فيومئذ وقعت الواقعة ) أي : قامت القيامة .

( و انشقت السّماء فهي يومئذ واهية ) أي : أي : انصدعت و تمزقت حتى صارت مسترخية ضعيفة القوة .

( و الملك على أرجائها ) أي الملائكة الكرام على جوانب السماء و أركانها .

( و يحمل عرش ربّك فوقهم يومئذ ثمانية ) و يحمل عرش الرحمن يوم القيامة فوقهم – أي فوق الملائكة الذين هم على أرجاء السماء – يومئذ ثمانية من الملائكة .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " أُذِنََ لي أن أحدثكم عن ملك من حملة العرش : بُعْدُ ما بين شحمة أذنه و عنقه بخفق الطير سبعمائة عام " . رواه أبو داود و صححه الألباني .

( يومئذ تعرضون لا تخفى منكم خافية ) أي : يوم القيامة تعرضون على ربكم للحساب و الجزاء , فلا يخفى عليه شيء من أموركم , بل هو عالم بالظواهر و السرائر و الضمائر .

يتبع ..*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الحاقة

( فأمّا من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فيقول هاؤم اقرءوا كتابيه ) بعد مجيء الربّ تبارك و تعالى لفصل القضاء يوم القيامة تُعْطى الكتب , فمن آخذ كتابه بيمينه – و هم الفائزون – و من آخذ كتابه بشماله – و هم الهالكون - , فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه يفرح بنجاته و فوزه , حتى يقول من شدة السعادة لكل من لقيه , خذوا اقرءوا كتابيه , لأنه يعلم أن الذي فيه خير و حسنات محضة , لأنه ممّن بَدَّل الله سيئاته حسنات .

( إنّي ظننت أنّي ملاق حسابيه ) أي : قد كنت موقنا في الدنيا أن يوم القيامة و الحساب و الجزاء كائن لا محالة , فأعددت له عدته من الإيمان و العمل الصالح .

( فهو في عيشته راضية ) أي : جامعة لما تشتهيه الأنفس , و تلذ الأعين , وقد رضوها , و لم يختاروا عليها غيرها .

( في جنّة عالية ) أي : رفيعة قصورها , حسان حورها , نعيمة دورها , دائم حبورها . و قد ثبت في صحيح البخاري : " أن الجنّة مائة درجة , ما بين كل درجتين كما بين المساء و الأرض " .

( قطوفها دانية ) أي : ثمرها وجناها , من أنواع الفواكه , قريبة , سهلة التناول على أهلها , يتناولها أحدهم , و هو نائم على سريره .

( كلوا و اشربوا هنيئا لكم بما أسلفتم في الأيّام الخالية ) أي : كلوا و اشربوا من كل طعام لذيذ , و شراب شهيّ , من غير مكدّر و لا منغص , و هذا الجزاء و النعيم حصل لكم بما قدمتم من الأعمال الصالحة , و ترك الأعمال السيئة .
فهذه الأعمال جعلها الله تعالى سببا فقط لدخول الجنة , و إلا فقد ثبت في الصحيحين , عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه قال : " اعملوا و سدّدوا و قاربوا و اعلموا أن أحدا منكم لن يدخِلَه عمله الجنة " قالوا : و لا أنت يا رسول الله ؟ قال : " و لا أنا , إلاّ أن يتغمّدني الله برحمة منه و فضل " .

يتبع ..*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الحاقة

( و أما من أوتي كتابه بشماله ) هذا إخبار عن حال الأشقياء إذا أعطي أحدهم كتابه في عرصات القيامة بشماله و وراء ظهره . و هو كتاب سيئاته من الشرك و المعاصي كبيرها و صغيرها .

( فيقول ياليتني لم أوت كتابيه و لم أدر ما حسابيه ) بعد نظره في كتابه الذي أخذه بشماله , و ما يلوح له فيه من السيئات , يتمنى لو أنه لم يعطى كتابه و لم يدر ما حسابه , و ذلك من عظم ما يشاهد من شدة الحساب و شناعته .

( ياليتها كانت القاضية ) قال ابن جرير : أي ياليت الموتة التي متّها في الدنيا كانت هي الفراغ من كل ما بعدها , و لم يكن بعدها حياة و لا بعث . قال قتادة : تمنى الموت , و لم يكن شيء في الدنيا أكره إليه منه .

( ما أغنى عني ماليه , هلك عنّي سلطانيه ) أي : لم يدفع عني مالي و لا جاهي عذاب الله و بأسه , بل خلص الأمر إليّ وحدي , فلا معين لي و لا مجير .

( خذوه فغلّوه , ثمّ الجحيم صلّوه ) يأمر الله تعالى الزبانية أن تأخذه بعنف و شدّة , و أن تضمّ يديه إلى عنقه بالأغلال , ثم تدخله إلى جهنم و تغمره فيها .

( ثمّ في سلسلة ذرعها سبعون ذراعا فاسلكوه ) ثم في سلسلة – من سلاسل الجحيم و هي في غاية الحرارة – ذَرعها – عن ابن عباس و ابن جرير : بذراع الملَك – سبعون ذراعا .
" فاسلكوه " أي أدخلوه فيها , فتدخل من فمه و تخرج من دبره كسلك الخرزة في الخيط .

( إنّه كان لا يؤمن بالله العظيم ) أي : كان كافرا بربه , معاندا لرسله , رادًّا ما جاؤوا به من الحق .

( و لا يحضّ على طعام المسكين ) أي : ليس في قلبه رحمة يرحم بها الفقراء و المساكين , فلا يطعمهم من ماله , و لا يحض غيره على إطعامهم , لعدم الوازع في قلبه , و ذلك لأن مدار السعادة و مادتها أمران : الإخلاص لله , الذي أصله الإيمان بالله , و الإحسان إلى الخلق , بوجوه الإحسان , الذي من أعظمها , دفع ضرورة المحتاجين , بإطعامهم ما يتقوتون به , و هؤلاء لا إخلاص و لا إحسان , فلذلك استحقوا ما استحقوا .

( فليس له اليوم ها هنا حميم ) أي ليس له يوم القيامة من ينقذه من عذاب الله , لا قريب أو صديق ينتفع به فيدفع عنه العذاب أو يخففه , أو شفيع يطاع , فينجيه من عذاب الله , و يفوز بثواب الله , قال تعالى " ما للظالمين من حميم و لا شفيع يطاع " .

( و لا طعام إلاّ من غسلين ) و ليس له طعام إلا من غسلين و هو صديد أهل النار , الذي هو في غاية الحرارة , و نتن الريح , و قبح الطعم و مرارته . قال قتادة : هو شر طعام أهل النار .

( لا ياكله إلاّ الخاطئون ) لا يأكل هذا الطعام الذميم إلا الذين أخطؤوا الصراط المستقيم , و سلكوا سبل الجحيم , فلذلك استحقوا العذاب الأليم .

يتبع ..*

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وأرجو أن تستمر في عرض التفسبر

----------


## عبدالحي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بار ك الله فيكم و أحسن إليكم , و نسأله تعالى التيسير و السداد

----------


## النيلوفر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أجزل لك الله العطاء أخي الكريم وجعل ما تطبعه لنا يداك كي تفيدنا منه في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون

----------


## عبدالحي

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اللهم أمين و إياكم

أحسن الله إليكم و بارك فيكم

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الحاقة

( فلا أقسم بما تبصرون و ما لا تبصرون , إنّه لقول رسول كريم ) أقسم الله تعالى لخلقه بما يشاهدونه من آياته في مخلوقاته الدالة على كماله في أسمائه و صفاته , و ما غاب عنهم مما لا يشاهدونه من المغيبات عنهم – قال الرازي : و هذا القسم يعم جميع الأشياء على الشمول , لأنها لا تخرج من قسمين : مبصر و غير مبصر , فشمل الخالق و الخلق , و الدنيا و الآخرة , و العالم العلويّ و السفليّ , و هكذا – إن القرآن كلامُه و وحيه و تنزيله على عبده و رسوله , الذي اصطفاه لتبليغ الرسالة و أداء الأمانة , و هو محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم .

( و ما هو بقول شاعر قليلا ما تؤمنون , و لا بقول كاهن قليلا ما تذكّرون ) نزه الله رسوله الكريم عما رماه به أعداؤه , من أنه شاعر أو ساحر , و أن القرآن ليس من الشعر لمخالفته له نظما و معنى , و أنه أيضا ليس بكلام الكهان لملازمته للصدق و الحق و الهدى , و أن الذي حملهم على ذلك , عدم إيمانهم , و تذكرهم , فلو آمنوا و تذكروا , لعلموا ما ينفعهم و يضرهم .

( تنزيل من رب العالمين ) هذا القرآن الذي جاء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم تنزيل من رب العالمين , لا يليق أن يكون قول البشر , بل هو كلام دال على عظمة من تكلم به , و جلالة أوصافه , و كمال تربيته لعباده , و علوه فوق عباده .

( و لو تقول علينا بعض الأقاويل ) لو كان محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم كما يزعمون مفتريا علينا , فزاد في الرسالة أو نقص منها , أو قال شيئا من عنده فنسبه إلينا , و ليس كذلك , لعاجلناه بالعقوبة , و لهذا قال :

( لأخذناه منه باليمين ) قيل : معناه : لانتقمنا منه باليمين , لأنها أشد في البطش . و قيل : لأخذنا منه بيمينه . قال الزمخشري : المعنى لو ادّعى علينا شيئا لم نقله لقتلناه صبرا , كما يفعل الملوك بمن يتكذب عليهم , معاجلة بالسخط و الإنتقام . فصوّر قتل الصبر بصورته ليكون أهول , و هو  أن يؤخذ بيده , و تضرب رقبته . و خص اليمين عن اليسار , لأن القاتل إذا أراد أن يوقع الضرب في قفاه أخذ بيساره , و إذا أراد أن يوقعه في جِيده , و أن يكفحه بالسيف , و هو أشد على المصبور , لنظره إلى السيف , أخذ بيمينه .

( ثم لقطعنا منه الوتين ) قال ابن عباس : " و هو نياط القلب , و هو العرق الذي القلب معلق فيه " . إذا انقطع , مات الإنسان منه .

( فما منكم من أحد عنه حاجزين ) أي : ليس أحد منكم يحجزنا عنه , و يحول بيننا و بين عقوبته , لو تقوَّل علينا .

و المعنى في هذا : بل هو صادق بار راشد , لأن الله عز و جل , مقرر له ما يبلغه عنه , مؤيد له بالمعجزات الباهرات و الدلالات القاطعات .

( و إنّه لتذكرة للمتقين ) و إن القرآن عظة لمن يتقي عقاب الله بالإيمان به و حده , و ما نزل من عنده .

( و إنّا لنعلم أنّ منكم مّكذبين ) مع هذا البيان و الوضوح , سيوجد منكم من يكذب بالقرآن . و هذا فيه تهديد و وعيد للمكذبين . فإنه سيعاقبهم على تكذيبهم بالعقوبة البليغة .

( و إنّه لحسرة على الكافرين ) فإنهم لما كفروا به , و رأوا ما وعدهم به , تحسروا إذ لم يهتدوا به , و لم ينقادوا لأمره , ففاتهم الثواب , و حصلوا على أشد العذاب , و تقطعت بهم الأسباب .

( و إنّه لحق اليقين ) أي – القرآن - : الخبر الصدق الحق الذي لا مرية فيه , و لا شك و لا ريب .

( فسبّح باسم ربك العظيم ) أي : نزهه عما لا يليق بجلاله , و قدّسه بذكر أوصاف جلاله و جماله و كماله , و ادأب على الدعوة إليه وحده , و إلى ما أوحاه إليك . فالعاقبة لك , و لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة القلم

مكية و آياتها اثنتان و خمسون آيه , و تعرف بسورة " ن "

( ن ) هذا أحد الحروف المقطعة نحو ق , ص , حم , الله أعلم بمراده به .

( و القلم و ما يسطرون ) يقسم الله تعالى بالقلم , و هو إسم جنس شامل للأقلام , التي يكتب بها أنواع العلوم , و يسطر بها المنثور , و المنظوم . و ذلك أن القلم و ما يسطرون به من أنواع الكلام , من آيات الله العظيمة , التي تستحق أن يقسم الله بها .
و قال آخرون : بل المراد ها هنا بالقلم الذي أجراه الله بالقدر حين كتب مقادير الخلائق قبل أن يخلق السماوات و الأرضين بخمسين ألف عام , و أوردوا في ذلك الأحاديث الواردة في ذكر القلم .

( ما أنت بنعمة ربك بمجنون ) أي : لست , و لله الحمد , بمجنون , كما يقول الجهلة من قومك , و المكذبون بما جئتهم به من الهدى و الحق المبين . بل أنت قد مَنَّ الله عليك بالعقل الكامل , و الرأي الجزل , و الكلام الفصل , الذي هو أحسن ما جرت به الأقلام , و سطره الأنام .

( و إنّ لك لأجرا غير ممنون ) إن لك الأجر العظيم , و الثواب الجزيل الذي لا ينقطع و لا يبيد على إبلاغك رسالة ربك إلى الخلق , و صبرك على أذاهم , ثم بسبب ما قدمه من أعمال صالحة , و أخلاق كريمة , و قدوة حسنة , و ما سنّه من طرق الخير , إذ من سنّ سنّة حسنة فله أجرها و أجر من عمل بها إلى يوم الدين .

( و إنك لعلى خلق عظيم ) قال ابن جرير : أي أدب عظيم , و ذلك أدب القرآن الذي أدبه الله به , و هو الإسلام و شرائعه . قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : " كان خلقه القرآن " رواه مسلم . فصار امتثال القرآن أمرا و نهيا , سجيةٌ له , و خلقا تطَبَّعَه , و ترك طبعه الجبِلِّي , فمهما أمره القرآن فعله , و مهما نهاه عنه تركه . هذا مع ما جَبَله الله عليه من الخلق العظيم , من الحياء و الكرم و الشجاعة , و الصفح و الحلم , و كل خلق جميل .
قال الرازي : و هذا كالتفسير لقوله " بنعمة ربّك " و الدلالة القاطعة على براءته مما رمي به , لأن الأخلاق الحميدة , و الأفعال المرضية , و الفصاحة التامة , و العقل الكامل , و البراءة من كل عيب , و الإتصاف بكل مكرمة , كانت ظاهرة منه , و إذا كانت ظاهرة و محسوسة فوجودها ينافي حصول الجنون . فكذب من أضافه إليه و ضل , بل هو الأحرى بأن يرمى بما قذف به .

و هذه الآيات الثلاث هي جواب القسم الذي جاء في أول السورة .

يتبع ...*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة القلم

( فستبصر و يبصرون , بأيكم المفتون ) أي : فستعلم يا محمد , و سيعلم مخالفوك و مكذبوك يوم القيامة – حين يتميز الحق من الباطل – من الضال المفتون , هل أنت – و حاشاك – أم هم ؟ . و بما أنه قد تبيّن لنا أنه صلى الله عليه و سلم أهدى الناس , و أكملهم لنفسه و لغيره , فإن أعداءه و مخالفوه سيكونون أضل النّاس , و شر النّاس للنّاس , و أنهم هم الذين فتنوا عباد الله , و أضلوهم عن سبيله . و هذه الآية كقوله تعالى : " سيعلمون غذا من الكذّاب الأشر " , و كقوله : " و إنّا أو إيّاكم لعلى هدى أو في ضلال مّبين " .

( إنّ ربّك هو أعلم بمن ضلّ عن سبيله و هو أعلم بالمهتدين ) أي : هو يعلم تعالى أي الفريقين منكم و منهم هو المهتدي , و يعلم الحزب الضال عن الحق .
و في هذا الخبر تعزية لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و تسلية له ليصبر على دعوة الله , و فيه تهديد و وعيد للمشركين المكذبين , فكون الله تعالى أعلم من كُل أحد بمن ضل عن سبيله و هو أعلم بالمهتدين , معناه أنه سيعذب حسب سنّته الضال و سيرحم المهتدي .

( فلا تطع المكذبين ) أي : بناءً على أنك أيها الرسول مهتد و قومك ضالون فلا تطع هؤلاء الضالين المكذبين بالله و لقائه و بك و بما جئت به من الدين الحق , فإنهم ليسوا أهلا لأن يطاعوا , لأنهم لا يأمرون إلا بما يوافق أهواءهم , و هم لا يريدون إلا الباطل , فالمطيع لهم مُقْدِم على ما يضره , و هذا عام في كل مكذب , و في كل طاعة ناشئة عن التكذيب , و إن كان السياق في شيء خاص , و هو أن المشركين طلبوا من النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يسكت عن عيب آلهتهم و دينهم , و يسكتوا عنه .

( ودوا لو تدهن فيدهنون ) و مما يؤكد لك عدم مشروعية طاعتهم فيما يطالبون و يقترحونه عليك أنهم تمنوا و أحبوا لو تلين لهم و توافقهم على بعض ما هم عليه , إما بالقول أو بالفعل أو بالسكوت عن آلهتهم , و بالمقابل يلينون لك و يكفوا عن أذيتك بترك السبّ و الشتم .

يتبع ..*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة القلم 

( و لا تطع كلّ حلاّف مهين ) بعدما نهاه عن إطاعة الكافرين عامة نهاه عن طاعة كل من كان كثير الحلف – فإنه لا يكون كذلك إلا و هو كذاب , و ذلك أن الكاذب لضعفه و مهانته إنما يتقى بأيمانه الكاذبة التي يجترئ بها على أسماء الله تعالى , و استعمالها في كل وقت في غير محلها – بالباطل حقير خسيس النفس . 
قال الزمخشري : و كفى به مزجرة لمن اعتاد الحلف , و مثله قوله تعالى : " و لا تجعلوا الله عُرْضة لأيمانكم " .

( همّاز ) أي : يطعن في أعراض الناس بما يكرهون , بالغيبة و الإستهزاء , و غير ذلك .

( مشّاء بنميم ) و هو الذي يمشي بين الناس بالنميمة , و هي : نقل كلام بعض الناس لبعض , لقصد الإفساد بينهم , و إلقاء العداوة و البغضاء . و قد ثبت في الصحيحين عن ابن عباس قال : مر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بقبرين فقال : " إنهما ليعذبان و ما يعذبان في كبير , أما أحدهما فكان لا يستتر من البول , و أما الآخر فكان يمشي بالنميمة ..." . و قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " لا يدخل الجنّة قتَّات " أي نمَّام . رواه البخاري و مسلم .

( منّاع للخير ) أي : يبخل بالمال أشدّ البخل .

( معتد ) أي : ظالم للناس , معتدٍ على أموالهم و أنفسهم .

( أثيم ) أي : كثير الإثم و الذنوب المتعلقة في حق الله تعالى .

( عُتلّ بعد ذلك ) أي : غليظ الطبع , شرس الخلق قاس غير منقاد للحق . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " ألا أخبركم بأهل النّار ؟ كلّ عُتُلٍّ جوّاظ مستكبر " رواه البخاري .

( زنيم ) روى البخاري عن ابن عباس " عتلّ بعد ذلك زنيم " قال : رجل من قريش له زنمة , مثل زنمة الشاة . و معنى هذا : أنه كان مشهورا بالسوء , الذي يعرف به من بين الناس , كشهرة الشاة ذات الزنمة من بين إخواتها . و الزنيم في لغة العرب : هو الدعيُّ في القوم , الملصق فيهم بالنسب , و هو ليس منهم .

( أن كان ذا مال و بنين , إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين ) أي : لأجل كثرة ماله و ولده , طغى و استكبر عن الحق , حتى حمله ذلك على التكذيب بآيات الله , فإذا تليت عليه و سمعها قال : أساطير الأولين , ردًّا لها و وصفها بأنها أكذوبة مسطرة و مكتوبة من أساطير الأمم الماضية .

( سنسمه على الخرطوم ) أي : نجعل له علامة شر و قبح يُعرف بها مدى حياته تكون بمثابة من جُدع أنفه أو وُسم على أنفه فكل من رآه استقبح منظره .

يتبع ...*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة القلم 

( إنّا بلوناهم كما بلونا أصحاب الجنّة إذ أقسموا ليصرمُنَّها مصبحين ) إنّا امتحنا كفار مكة بالمال و الولد و الجاه و السيادة , فلم يشكروا نعم الله عليهم بل كفروا بها بتكذيبهم رسولنا و إنكارهم توحيدنا فأصبناهم بالقحط و القتل لعلهم يتوبون , كما امتحنا أصحاب الجنة – و هي البستان المشتمل على أنواع الثمار و الفواكه – إذ حلفوا فيما بينهم – حين زهت ثمار تلك الجنة و أينعت , و آن وقت قطافها , و جزموا أنها في أيديهم و طوع أمرهم , و أنه ليس ثَمّ مانع يمنعهم منها – ليقطعن و يقطفن ثمارها في الصباح الباكر قبل أن يعلم بهم فقير أو سائل , حتى لا يعطوه شيئا , و بالتالي يتوفر ثمرها عليهم و لا يتصدقوا منه بشيء .

( و لا يستثنون ) أي : لم يستثنوا في حلفهم , لم يقولوا " إلا أن يشاء الله " .

( فطاف عليها طائف من ربّك ) أي : أصابتها آفة سماوية , فأفسدت الثمار و الزرع , و هذا كله كان بأمر من الله تعالى جزاءا وفاقا .

( و هم نائمون ) أي : مستغرقون في سباتهم , غافلون عما يمكر بهم .

( فأصبحت كالصريم ) قال ابن عباس : أي كالليل الأسود . و قال الثوري و السدي : مثل الزرع إذا حُصد , أي : هشيما يبسا .

( فتنادوا مصبحين ) لما كان وقت الصبح نادى بعضهم بعضا ليذهبوا إلى القطاف , و هم لا يعلمون بما جرى لبستانهم في الليل .

( أن اغدوا على حرثكم إن كنتم صارمين ) أي : اخرجوا غدوة متجهين إلى بستانكم , إن كنتم فعلا جادين في قطع ثمارها هذا الصباح .

( فانطلقوا و هم يتخافتون ) فذهبوا للقطاف و هم يتناجون فيما بينهم بصوت خافت , حتى لا يفطن لهم فقراء البلد و مساكينها .

( أن لا يدخلنّها اليوم عليكم مسكين ) أي : يقول بعضهم لبعض : لا تمكنوا اليوم فقيرا يدخلها عليكم .

( و غدو على حرد قادرين ) أي : غدوا - في هذه الحالة الشنيعة , و القسوة , و عدم الرحمة - متجهين إلى جنتهم , على نشاط و سرعة و جدّ من أمرهم , و هم عازمين جازمين بقدرتهم على القطاف و على منع المساكين من الدخول عليهم , بل إنهم سوف يقطعون الثمار و يحملونها إلى مخازنهم و لا يشعر بهم أحد من الفقراء و المساكين .

( فلما رأوها قالوا إنّا لضالّون , بل نحن محرومون ) فلما وصلوا إلى جنتهم و أشرفوا عليها و جدوها محترقة سوداء مظلمة , لا ينتفع بشيء منها , فاعتقدوا أنهم قد أخطؤوا الطريق , و لهذا قالوا – من الحيرة و الإنزعاج – إنّا قد سلكنا إليها غير الطريق فتُهنا عنها , و أن هذه الجنة المحترقة ليست بجنتنا . ثم لمّا تحققوها , و تيقنوا أنها هي , رجعت إليهم عقولهم و رجعوا عما كانوا فيه , و علموا أنهم حُرموا منها , بسبب عزمهم على منع المساكين منها .

( قال أوسطهم ) أي : أعدلهم و خيرهم رأيا .

( ألم أقل لكم لولا تسبحون ) أي : ألم يسبق لي أن قلت لكم لما عزمتم على منع حق المساكين و لم تستثنوا , فقلت لكم هلا تستثنون ؟ فتنزهون الله عما لا يليق به , و من ذلك , ظنكم أن قدرتكم مستقلة , فلولا استثنيتم فقلتم " إن شاء الله " , و جعلتم مشيئتكم تابعة لمشيئة الله , لما جرى عليكم ما جرى .

( قالوا سبحان ربّنا إنّا كنّا ظالمين ) أي : في ترك استثناء حق المساكين , و منع المعروف عنهم من تلك الجنة . فتابوا بهذا الإعتراف , لكن بعدما وقع العذاب على جنتهم , الذي لا يرفع , و لكن لهل تسبيحهم هذا , و إقرارهم على أنفسهم بالظلم , ينفعهم في تخفيف الإثم و يكون توبة , و لهذا ندموا ندامة عظيمة .

( فأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتلاومون ) أي : يلوم بعضهم بعضا على خطئهم في عزمهم على حرمان المساكين , و على عدم الإستثناء في اليمين , فما كان جواب بعضهم لبعض إلا الإعتراف بالخطيئة و الذنب ( قالوا يا ويلنا إنّا كنّا طاغين ) أي : اعتدينا و بغينا و طغينا و جاوزنا الحد – في حق الله و حق عباده – حتى أصابنا  ما أصابنا .

( عسى ربنا أن يُبْدلنا خيرا منها إنّا إلى ربّنا راغبون ) فهم رجوا الله أن يبدلهم خيرا منها , و وعدوا أنهم سيرغبون إلى الله , و يلحون عليه في الدنيا , فإن كانوا كما قالوا , فالظاهر أن الله أبدلهم في الدنيا خيرا منها , لأن من دعا الله صادقا و رغب إليه و رجاه , أعطاه سُؤْله .

ذكر بعض السلف أن هؤلاء – أي أصحاب الجنة – قد كانوا من أهل اليمن , و قيل : كانوا من أهل الحبشة , و كان أبوهم قد خلف لهم هذه الجنة , و كانوا من أهل الكتاب . و قد كان أبوهم يسير فيها سيرة حسنة , فكان ما استغله منها يرد فيها ما يحتاج إليها و يدّخر لعياله قوت سنتهم , و يتصدق بالفاضل , فلما مات ورثه بنوه , قالوا : لقد كان أبونا أحمق إذ كان يصرف من هذه شيئا للفقراء , و لو أنّا منعناهم لتوفر ذلك علينا , فلما عزموا على ذلك عُوقبوا بنقيض قصدهم , فأذهب الله ما بأيديهم بالكلية , فلم يبق لهم شيء .

( كذلك العذاب ) أي : هكذا عذاب من خالف أمر الله , و بخل بما آتاه الله و أنعم به عليه , و منع حق المساكين و الفقير و ذوي الحاجات , و بدل نعمة الله كفرا .

( و لعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون ) و لعذاب الآخرة أكبر من عذاب الدنيا , فإن عذاب الدنيا وقته محدود و أجله محدود , أما عذاب الآخرة فإنه أبديّ لا يحول و لا يزول . إذا فإن من علم ذلك , أوجب له الإنزجار عن كل سبب يوجب العذاب و يحل العقاب .

يتبع ...*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة القلم 

( إن للمتّقين عند ربّهم جنّات النّعيم ) لما ذكر تعالى حال أهل الجنة الدنيوية , و ما أصابهم فيها من النقمة حين عصوا الله عز و جل , و خالفوا أمره , بين أن لمن اتقاه و أطاعه في الدار الآخرة جنات النعيم التي لا تبيد و لا تفرغ و لا ينقضي نعيمها .
ثم إن الآيات نزلت ردا على المشركين الذين ادعوا متبجحين أنهم إذا بعثوا يوم القيامة يعطون أفضل مما يعطى المؤمنون قياسا منهم على حالهم في الدنيا حين كانوا أغنياء و المؤمنون فقراء . فبين الله تعالى أنهم في هذا مخطئين و أن الجنة و النعيم للمتقين الطائعين , ثم قال سبحانه منكرا على المشركين دعواهم مقرعا مؤنبا إياهم في سبعة إستفهامات إنكارية تقريعية أولها قوله تعالى :

( أفنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين ) أي : أفنساوي بين هؤلاء و هؤلاء في الجزاء ؟ كلا و رب الأرض و السماء . فإن حكمته تعالى لا تقتضي أن يجعل المسلمين القانتين لربهم , المنقادين لأوامره , المتبعين لمراضيه كالمجرمين الذين أجرموا على أنفسهم بارتكاب أكبر الكبائر كالشرك و سائر الموبقات , بل إن للمسلمين المؤمنين جنات النعيم , و للكافرين المشركين سواء الجحيم .

( مالكم كيف تحكمون ) أي : أي شيء حصل لكم حتى ادعيتم هذه الدعوى ؟ . و أن من كان ظنه هكذا فإنه قد أساء الحكم , و أن حكمه حكم باطل , و رأيه رأي فاسد .

( أم لكم كتاب فيه تدرسون ) أي : أعندكم كتاب جاءكم به رسول من عند الله تقرؤون فيه هذا الحكم الذي حكمتم به لأنفسكم بأنكم تعطون يوم القيامة أفضل مما يعطى المؤمنون ؟

( إنّ لكم فيه لما تخيّرون ) أي : من الأمور لأنفسكم , و تشتهونه لكم , كقوله تعالى " أم ءاتيناهم كتابا فهم على بيّنات منه "  و هذا توبيخ لهم و تقريع فيما كانوا يقولون من الباطل , و يتمنون من الأمانيّ الكاذبة .

( أم لكم أيمان علينا بالغة إلى يوم القيامة إنّ لكم لما تحكمون ) أي : ألكم عهود موثقة بأيمان لا نتحلل منها إلى يوم القيامة بأن لكم ما حكمتم به لأنفسكم من أنكم تعطون أفضل مما يعطى المؤمنون .

( سلهم أيّهم بذلك زعيم ) أي : سلهم يا رسولنا عن زعيمهم الذي يكفل لهم مضمون الحكم الذي يحكمون به لأنفسهم من أنهم يعطون في الآخرة أفضل مما يعطى المؤمنون . و الإستفهام هنا مستعمل للتهكم .

( أم لهم شركاء , فليأتوا بشركائهم إن كانوا صادقين ) أي : ألهم شركاء موافقون لهم في هذا الذي قالوه يكفلونه لهم ؟ فإن كان لهم ذلك فليأتوا بهم إن كانوا صادقين .

إذا بهذه الإستفهامات الإنكارية التقريعية السبعة نفى الله تعالى عنهم كل ما يمكنهم أن يتشبثوا به في تصحي دعواهم الباطلة عقلا و شرعا .

يتبع ...*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة القلم

( يوم يكشف عن ساق و يُدعون إلى السّجود فلا يستطيعون ) أي : إذا كان يوم القيامة , و انكشف فيه من الأهوال و الزلازل و البلاء و الإمتحان و الأمور العظام , و أتى الله تعالى لفصل القضاء بين عباده و مجازاتهم , فكشف عن ساقه الكريمة التي لا يشبهها شيء , و رأى الخلائق من جلال الله و عظمته ما لا يمكن التعبير عنه , فحينئذ يدعون إلى السجود لله , فيسجد المؤمنون الذين كانوا يسجدون لله طوعا و اختيارا – في الدنيا - , و يذهب الفجار و المنافقون ليسجدوا , فلا يقدرون على السجود , إذ يكون ظهر أحدهم عظما واحدا لا يستطيعون الإنحناء , كلما أراد أحدهم أن يسجد خرَّ لقفاه , عكس السجود , كما كانوا في الدنيا , بخلاف ما عليه المؤمنون .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " يكشف ربّنا عن ساقه , فيسجد له كلّ مؤمن و مؤمنة , فيبقى كلّ من كان يسجد في الدّنيا رياء و سمعة , فيذهب ليسجد , فيعود ظهره طبقا واحدا " . رواه البخاري .

( خاشعة أبصارهم ) لا تطرف من شدة الخوف .

( ترهقهم ذلة ) في الدار الآخرة تغشاهم ذلة عظيمة بسبب إجرامهم و تكبرهم في الدنيا , فعوقبوا بنقيض ما كانوا عليه .

( و قد كانوا يدعون إلى السجود و هم سالمون ) إنهم كانوا يدعون في الدنيا إلى السجود لله و توحيده و عبادته و هم سالمون معافون في أبدانهم لا علّة فيهم , فيستكبرون عن ذلك و يأبون .

يتبع ...*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة القلم 

( فذرني و من يكذب بهذا الحديث ) يقول الله تعالى لرسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم : دعني و المكذبين بالقرآن العظيم , و كِلْهُمْ إليّ فإني أكفيكهم . و هذا من بليغ الكناية , كأنه يقول : حسبك انتقاما منهم , أن تكل أمرهم إليّ , و تخلّي بيني و بينهم , فإني عالم بما يجب أن يُفعل بهم , قادر على ذلك . 

( سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون ) أي : سنكيدهم بالإمهال و إدامة الصحة , و زيادة النعم , من حيث لا يعلمون أنه استدراج , و سبب لهلاكهم , بل يعتقدون أن ذلك من الله كرامة , قال تعالى : " أيحسبون أنّما نمدُّهم به من مال و بنين , نسارع لهم في الخيرات بل لا يشعرون " , و قال : " فلمّا نسُوا ما ذُكّروا به فتحنا عليهم أبواب كلّ شيء حتّى إذا فرحوا بما أوتوا أخذناهم بغتة فإذا هم مُّبلسون " . 

( و أُملي لهم إنّ كيدي متين ) أي : أمهلهم و أُنسىءُ في آجالهم مدة من الزمان , و ذلك من كيدي و مكري بهم , إن كيدي عظيم لمن خالف أمري , و كذب رسلي , و اجترأ على معصيتي . و في الصحيحين عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه قال : " إن الله ليُملي للظالم , حتى إذا أخذه لم يُفْلِتْهُ " . ثم قرأ : " و كذلك أخذ ربك إذا أخذ القرى و هي ظالمة إنّ أخذه أليم شديد " . 
قال الزمخشري : الصحة و الرزق و المدّ في العمر , إحسان من الله و إفضال , يوجب عليهم الشكر و الطاعة , و لكنهم يجعلونه سببا في الكفر باختيارهم . فلما تدرجوا به إلى الهلاك , وصف النعم بالإستدراج . و قيل : كم من مستدرج بالإحسان إليه , و كم من مفتون بالثناء عليه , و كم من مغرور بالستر عليه .
و سمى إحسانه و تمكينه " كيدا " , كما سماه استدراجا , لكونه في صورة الكيد , حيث كان سببا للتورط في الهلكة . و وصفه بالمتانة لقوة أثر إحسانه في التسبب للهلاك .  

( أم تسألهم أجرا فهم من مّغرم مُّثقلون ) أي : لم تطلب منهم على الهداية و التعليم مالا , فيثقل عليهم دفعه حتى يثبطهم عن الإيمان , بل إنك تعلمهم و تدعوهم إلى الله , لمحض مصلحتهم راجيا في ذلك ثوابا من عند الله عز و جل . و هم ما كذبوك إلا بمجرد الجهل و الكفر و العناد . 

( أم عندهم الغيب فهم يكتبون ) أي : ما كان عندهم من الغيوب ما يحكمون به , فيجادلونك بما فيه , و يزعمون أنهم على كفرهم بربهم أفضل منزلة عند الله من أهل الإيمان به , و أنهم مستغنون عن وحيه و تنزيله . فهذا أمر ما كان , و إنما كانت حالهم حال معاند ظالم , فلم يبق إلا الصبر لأذاهم , و التحمل لما يصدر منهم , و الإستمرار على دعوتهم , و لهذا قال : " فاصبر لحكم ربك " . 

( فاصبر لحكم ربك ) فاصبر يا محمد على أذى قومك لك و تكذيبهم , و اصبر على إمهالهم , و تأخير ظهورك عليهم . و لا يثنيك – هذا و ذاك – عن تبليغ ما أمرت به , بل إمض صابرا عليه , فإن الله سيحكم لك عليه , و يجعل العاقبة لك و لأتباعك في الدنيا و الآخرة .

( و لا تكن كصاحب الحوت إذ نادى و هو مكظوم ) أي : لا يُوجد منك يا محمد مثل ما وُجد من رسولنا يونس بن متى عليه السلام من الضجر و الونى عن التبليغ , فتبتلى ببلائه , حيث إنه لم يصبر على قومه الصبر المطلوب منه , فذهب مغاضبا لربه , حتى ركب في البحر , فالتقمه الحوت الذي شرد به في البحار و ظلمات و غمرات اليم , و سماعه تسبيح البحر بما فيه للعلي القدير , الذي لا يُرَدّ ما أنفذه من التقدير , فحينئذ نادى في الظلمات و هو مغموم مهموم " أنّ لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين " . 

( لولا أن تداركه نعمة من ربّه ,لنُبذ بالعراء و هو مذموم ) أي : لولا أن أدركته رحمة الله تعالى حيث ألهمه الله التوبة و وفقه لها , لطرح في العراء – و هي الأرض الخالية – و هو مذموم . لكن لما تاب الله عليه طُرح على ساحل البحر و هو محمود , و صارت حاله أحسن من حاله الأولى و لهذا قال " فاجتباه ربه فجعله من الصالحين " . 

( فاجتباه ربه ) أي : اختاره و اصطفاه و نقاه من كل كدر , و هذا الإجتباء الثاني , لأن الإجتباء الأول إذ كان رسولا في أهل نينوى و غاضبوه فتركهم ضجرا منهم فعوقب , و بعد العقاب و العتاب اجتباه مرة أخرى و أرسله إلى أهل بلاده بعد ذلك الإنقطاع , قال تعالى : " فنبذناه بالعراء و هو سقيم و أنبتنا عليه شجرة من يقطين و أرسلناه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون فآمنوا فمتعناهم إلى حين " .

( فجعله من الصالحين ) أي : الكاملي الصلاح من الأنبياء و المرسلين .

فامتثل نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أمر ربه , فصبر لحكم ربه صبرا لا يدركه فيه أحد من العالمين . 

( و إن يكاد الذين كفروا ليزلقونك بأبصارهم ) و إن يكاد الذين كفروا أن يصيبوك بأعينهم , من حسدهم و غيضهم و حنقهم و بغضهم إياك , لولا وقاية الله لك , و حمايته إياك منهم . 
و في هذه الآية دليل على أن العين إصابتها و تأثيرها حق , بأمر الله عز و جل . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في صحيح مسلم : " العين حق , و لو كان شيء سابق القدر سبقت العين " . 

( لمّا سمعوا الذكر ) أي : القرآن تقرأه عليهم .

( و يقولون إنّه لمجنون ) لعدم تمالك أنفسهم من الحسد , و من أجل صرف الناس عنك , و تنفيرهم عن الهدى الذي جئت به . 

( و ما هو إلا ذكر للعالمين ) و ما هذا القرآن الكريم و الذكر الحكيم , إلا عظة و حكمة و تذكير للإنس و الجن , يتذكرون به مصالح دينهم و دنياهم .*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تفسير سورة الملك

و تسمى سورة تبارك , و الواقية , و المنجية , و هي مكية و آياتها ثلاثون آية .

فضلها :

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : إن سورة في القرآن ثلاثين آية شفعت لصاحبها حتى غُفِر له " تبارك الذي بيده الملك " . صححه الألباني .

مجَّد الرب تعالى نفسه و عظمها و أثنى عليها بما هو أهله , و أخبر بأنه هو المتصرف في جميع المخلوقات بما يشاء لا معقب لحكمه , و لا يسأل عما يفعل لقهره و حكمته و عدله . فقال عز و جل :

( تبارك الذي بيده الملك و هو على كلّ شيء قدير ) قال ابن جرير : أي تعاظم الذي بيده ملك الدنيا و الآخرة , و سلطانهما , نافذ فيهما أمره و قضاؤه , و هو على ما يشاء فعله ذو قدرة , لا يمنعه مانع , و لا يحول بينه و بينه عجز .

( الذي خلق الموت و الحياة ) أي أوجد الموت و الحياة , فكل حيّ هو بالحياة التي خلق الله , و كل ميت هو بالموت الذي خلق الله , و هذا مظهر من مظاهر القدرة , أن يخلق الشيء و ضدّه .
لكن لماذا قدّم ذكر الموت على الحياة ؟ قال العلماء : في ذلك سِرَّان – و الله أعلم بأسرار كلامه - : 1 – أن الله سبحانه و تعالى خلق الموت قبل الحياة , فالموت سبق الحياة , و العدم سبق الوجود , قال الله تعالى " كيف تكفرون بالله و كنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون " , و قال تعالى " هل أتى على الإنسان حين من الدَّهر لم يكن شيئا مذكورا , إنّا خلقنا الإنسان .." . 2 – أن يُكثر الإنسان من ذكر الموت و أن يكون متعلقا بالموت أكثر من تعلقه بالحياة , و هذه وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم , حيث قال عليه الصلاة و السلام : " أكثروا ذكر هاذم اللذات " , يعني : الموت . قال الألباني : حسن صحيح . و جعل عليه الصلاة و السلام الإكثار من ذكر الموت عنوان العقل . سُئل عليه الصلاة و السلام : أيُّ المؤمنين أَكْيَس ؟ قال : " أكثرهم للموت ذكرا , و أحسنهم لما بَعْدَهُ استعدادا , أولئك الأكياس " حسنه الألباني . قاله الشيخ عبد العظيم بدوي .

( ليبلوكم أيّكم أحسن عملا ) أي : أحياكم ليختبركم و يمتحنكم أيكم خير عملا . و خير العمل و أحسنه أخلصه و أصوبه , أي أخلصه لله تعالى , و أصوبه أي : أدائه كما شرعه بلا زيادة و لا نقصان .

( و هو العزيز الغفور ) و هو العزيز الذي له العزة كلها , التي قهر بها جميع الأشياء , و انقاد له المخلوقات . الغفور عن المسيئين و المقصرين و المذنبين , خصوصا إذا تابوا و أنابوا , فإنه يغفر ذنوبهم , و لو بلغت عنان السماء , و يستر عيوبهم , و لو كانت ملء الدنيا .

يتبع ....*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الملك

( الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ) أي سماء فوق سماء , لكن من غير مماسة , إذا ما بين كل سماء و أخرى هواء و فراغ مسيرة خمسمائة عام .

( ما ترى في خلق الرّحمن من تفاوت ) أي ليس في خلق الله تعالى نقص أو عيب أو خلل .

( فارجع البصر هل ترى من فُطور ) أي : إن شككت , فكرر النظر إلى السماء و تأملها , هل ترى فيها عيبا أو نقصا أو خللا أو شقوق .

( ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ) أي مرتين , مرة بعد مرة . و المراد بذلك كثرة التكرار , ابتغاء الخلل و الفساد و العبث .

( ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا ) يرجع إليك البصر ذليلا عاجزا عن أن يرى خللا أو عيبا , و لو حرصت غاية الحرص .

( و هو حسير ) أي : كليل تعب , و قد انقطع من الإعياء من كثرة التكرار , و لا يرى نقصا .

يتبع ...*

----------


## حمد

جزاك الله خيراً .



> *( و من يعرض عن ذكر ربّه يسلكه عذابا صعدا ) أي : من أعرض عن ذكر الله , الذي هو كتابه , فلم يتبعه و ينقذ له , بل غفل عنه و لهي , فإنه سوف يعذب عذابا شاقا شديدا موجعا مؤلما .*


للفائدة :
قال ابن عاشور في تفسيره :



> والصّعَد: الشاق الغالِبُ، وكأنه جاءٍ من مصدر صَعد، كفرح إذا علا وارتفع، أي صَعِد على مفعوله وغلبه،

----------


## عبدالحي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الملك

( و لقد زيّنّا السّماء الدنيا بمصابيح ) و لقد جمّلنا السماء التي ترونها – و هي الدانية من الأرض القريبة منها – بالنجوم و الكواكب التي وضعت فيها من السيارات و الثوابت , لأنه لولا ما فيها من النجوم و الكواكب لكان سقفا مظلما , لا حسن فيه و لا جمال . و سميت الكواكب و النجوم بمصابيح لإضاءتها . و كذلك الصبح , إنما قيل له صبح , للضوء الذي يضيء للناس من النهار .

( و جعلناها رجوما للشياطين ) أي هذه النجوم و الكواكب جعلناها رجوما للشياطين ترجم بها الملائكة شياطين الجن الذين يريدون استراق السمع من كلام الملائكة – في السماء الدنيا – حتى لا يفتنوا الناس في الأرض عن دين الله عز وجل . و هذه الآية مثل قوله تعالى في سورة الصافات " إنّا زيّنّا السماء الدنيا بزينة الكواكب , و حفظا من كلّ شيطان مّارد , لا يسّمّعون إلى الملأ الأعلى و يقذفون من كلّ جانب , دُحورا و لهم عذاب واصب , إلاّ من خطف الخطفة فأتبعه شهاب ثاقب " .
قال قتادة : إنما خلقت هذه النجوم لثلاث خصال : خلقها زينة للسماء , و رجوما للشياطين , و علامات يهتدى بها , فمن تأول فيها غير ذلك فقد قال برأيه و أخطأ حظه , و أضاع نصيبه , و تكلف ما لا علم له به .

هذه الشهب التي ترمى من النجوم , أعدها الله في الدنيا للشياطين , أما في الآخرة فقد قال الله تعالى ( و أعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير ) أي : و هيأنا للشياطين – لأنهم تمردوا على الله , و أضلوا عباده – عذاب السعير يعذبون به يوم القيامة كسائر الكافرين من الإنس و الجن .
يتبع ..*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الملك

( و للذين كفروا بربّهم عذاب جهنّم و بئس المصير ) إن للذين جحدوا – من الإنس و الجن – ألوهية الله سبحانه و تعالى و لقاءه , فما عبدوه و لا آمنوا به , عذاب جهنم , و بئس المآل و المنقلب .

( إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا ) إذا ألقي الكافرون في النار – على وجه الإهانة و الذل – سمعوا لها صوتا عاليا فظيعا مزعجا كصوت الحمار إذا شهق أو نهق .

( و هي تفور ) قال الثوري : تغلي بهم كما يغلي الحَبّ القليل في الماء الكثير .

( تكاد تميّز من الغيظ )  تكاد جهنم على اجتماعها أن يفارق بعضها بعضا , و تتقطع من شدة غيظها و حنقها على الكفار , فما ظنك ما تفعل بهم , إذا حصلوا فيها ؟!!

( كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير , قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذّبنا و قلنا ما نزّل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلاّ في ضلال كبير ) كلما ألقي في جهنم جماعة من الكفرة سألهم الملائكة الموكلون بالنار و عذابها – و هم الزبانية و عددهم تسعة عشر ملكا – سؤال توبيخ و تقريع , ألم يأتكم رسول من الله في الدنيا يدعوكم إلى الإيمان و الطاعة , و ينذركم هذا العذاب ؟ فأجابوا قائلين : نعم قد جاءنا نذير و لكن كذبنا الرسل و أفرطنا في التكذيب , حتى نفينا الإنزال و الإرسال رأسًا , و بالغنا في نسبتهم إلى الضلال . 

( و قالوا لو كنّا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنّا في أصحاب السّعير ) و قالوا معترفين بعدم أهليتهم للهدى و الرشاد : لو كانت لنا عقول ننتفع بها أو نسمع ما أنزل الله من الحق , لما كنا على ما كنا عليه من الكفر بالله و الإغترار به , و ما كنّا في أصحاب النار , و لكن لم يكن لنا فهم نعي به ما جاءت به الرسل , و لا كان لنا عقل يرشدنا إلى اتباعهم .

( فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير ) أي : فأقروا بجحدهم الحق , و تكذيبهم الرسل , فبعدا لهم بعدا من رحمة الله . لأنهم سواء اعترفوا بذنبهم أو أنكروه , فإن ذلك لا ينفعهم , و أن مقرهم سيبقى هو هو جهنم و بئس المصير . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " لن يهلِك الناس حتى يَعذِروا – أو يُعذِروا – من أنفسهم " رواه أبو داود و صححه الألباني .

يتبع ...*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الملك

لما ذكر الله تعالى حالة الأشقياء الفجار , ذكر حالة السعداء الأبرار , فقال :

( إن الذين يخشون ربّهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير ) إن الذين يخافون الله تعالى في جميع أحوالهم - حتى في الحالة التي لا يطلع عليهم فيها إلا هو سبحانه و تعالى , فإنهم لا يقدمون على معاصيه , و لا يقصرون فيما أمر به - لهم مغفرة لذنوبهم , و إذا غفر الله ذنوبهم , و قاهم شرها , و وقاهم عذاب الجحيم . و لهم أجر كبير و هو ما أعده الله لهم في الجنة , من النعيم المقيم , و الملك الكبير , و اللذات المتواصلات و المشتهيات , و القصور و المنازل العاليات , و الحور الحسان , و الخدم و الولدان . و أعظم من ذلك و أكبر رضا الرحمن , الذي يحله الله على أهل الجنان .

( و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنّه عليم بذات الصّدور ) هذا إخبار من الله تعالى بسعة علمه , و شمول لطفه , فسواء جهرتم بالقول أو أخفيتموه عن الناس أو في الصدور , فإنه سبحانه و تعالى مطلع على ذلك , عالم به , لا يخفى عليه منها شيء . بل إن الجهر و السر عنده سواء .

( و هو اللطيف الخبير ) أي : اللطيف بعباده , الخبير بأعمالهم , حتى أدرك السرائر و الضمائر , و الخبايا و الخفايا و الغيوب . 
و من معاني اللطيف , أنه الذي يلطف بعبده و وليه , فيسوق إليه البر و الإحسان من حيث لا يشعر , و يعصمه من الشر من حيث لا يحتسب , و يرقيه إلى أعلى المراتب بأسباب لا تكون من العبد على بال , حتى إنه يذيقه المكاره , ليتوصل بها إلى المحاب الجليلة , و المقامات النبيلة . قال الغزالي : إنما يستحق اسم اللطيف من يعلم دقائق الأمور و غوامضها , و ما لطف منها , ثم يسلك في إيصال ما يصلحها سبيل الرفق , دون العنف , و الخبير هو الذي لا يعزب عن علمه الأمور الباطنة , فلا تتحرك في الملك و الملكوت ذرة , و لا تسكن أو تضطرب نفس , إلا و عنده خبرها , و هو بمعنى العليم .

يتبع ....*

----------


## عبدالحي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الملك

*لما ذكر الله تعالى حالة الأشقياء الفجار , ذكر حالة السعداء الأبرار , فقال :

( إن الذين يخشون ربّهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة و أجر كبير** ) إن الذين يخافون الله تعالى في جميع أحوالهم - حتى في الحالة التي لا يطلع عليهم فيها إلا هو سبحانه و تعالى , فإنهم لا يقدمون على معاصيه , و لا يقصرون فيما أمر به - لهم مغفرة لذنوبهم , و إذا غفر الله ذنوبهم , و قاهم شرها , و وقاهم عذاب الجحيم . و لهم أجر كبير و هو ما أعده الله لهم في الجنة , من النعيم المقيم , و الملك الكبير , و اللذات المتواصلات و المشتهيات , و القصور و المنازل العاليات , و الحور الحسان , و الخدم و الولدان . و أعظم من ذلك و أكبر رضا الرحمن , الذي يحله الله على أهل الجنان .

( و أسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنّه عليم بذات الصّدور** ) هذا إخبار من الله تعالى بسعة علمه , و شمول لطفه , فسواء جهرتم بالقول أو أخفيتموه عن الناس أو في الصدور , فإنه سبحانه و تعالى مطلع على ذلك , عالم به , لا يخفى عليه منها شيء . بل إن الجهر و السر عنده سواء .

( ألا يعلم من خلق ) أي : كيف لا يعلم سركم كما يعلم جهركم و هو الخالق لكم , فالخالق يعرف مخلوقه .
*
*(* *و هو اللطيف الخبير** ) أي : اللطيف بعباده , الخبير بأعمالهم , حتى أدرك السرائر و الضمائر , و الخبايا و الخفايا و الغيوب . 
و من معاني اللطيف , أنه الذي يلطف بعبده و وليه , فيسوق إليه البر و الإحسان من حيث لا يشعر , و يعصمه من الشر من حيث لا يحتسب , و يرقيه إلى أعلى المراتب بأسباب لا تكون من العبد على بال , حتى إنه يذيقه المكاره , ليتوصل بها إلى المحاب الجليلة , و المقامات النبيلة . قال الغزالي** : إنما يستحق اسم اللطيف من يعلم دقائق الأمور و غوامضها , و ما لطف منها , ثم يسلك في إيصال ما يصلحها سبيل الرفق , دون العنف , و الخبير هو الذي لا يعزب عن علمه الأمور الباطنة , فلا تتحرك في الملك و الملكوت ذرة , و لا تسكن أو تضطرب نفس , إلا و عنده خبرها , و هو بمعنى العليم .

**يتبع ...*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الملك

( هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا ) أي : هو الذي سخر لكم الأرض فجعلها ساكنة لينة سهلة المسالك و سهلة للمشي و السير عليها , و أنبع فيها من العيون , و هيأ فيها من المنافع و مواضع الزروع و الثمار , حتى تدركوا منها كل ما تعلقت به حاجاتكم , من غرس و بناء و حرث , و طرق يتوصل بها إلى الأقطار النائية و البلدان الشاسعة .

( فامشوا في مناكبها ) فامشوا و سافروا حيث شئتم من أقطارها , و ترددوا في أقاليمها و أرجائها - شرقا و غربا - في طلب الرزق و أنواع المكاسب و التجارات .

( و كلوا من رزقه ) أي : إلتمسوا من نعمه تعالى و كلوا من رزقه الذي خلق لكم . قال الشهاب : فالأكل و الرزق , أريد به طلب النعم مطلقا , و تحصيلها أكلا و غيره . قال : و أنت إذا تأملت نعيم الدنيا , و ما فيها , لم تجد شيئا منها على المرء غير ما أكله , و ما سواه متمم له , أو دافع للضرر عنه .

( و إليه النشور ) أي : إليه سبحانه و تعالى المرجع يوم القيامة , فتبعثون بعد موتكم , و تحشرون إليه عز و جل , ليجازيكم بأعمالكم الحسنة و السيئة .

يتبع ...*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الملك

( أأمنتم من في السّماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض ) هذا تهديد و وعيد من الله تعالى لمن استمر في طغيانه و تعدِّيه , و عصيانه الموجب للنكال و حلول العقوبة . و معناه : أأمنتم عذاب من في السماء – و هو الله تعالى العليُّ الأعلى – أن يخسف بكم الأرض لتهلكوا كلكم في جوفها , فيغيبكم إلى أسفل سافلين .
و في هذا الإستفهام ينكر عليهم أمنهم من الخسوف بهم و هم قائمون على معاصي توجب لهم ذلك .

( فإذا هي تمور ) أي تضطرب و تهتز هزا شديدا بكم , و ترتفع فوقكم , و تنقلب عليكم حتى تتلفكم و تهلككم .

( أم أمنتم مّن في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا ) أن يرسل عليكم ريحا عاصفا ترميكم بالحصباء الصغار فتهلككم . قال تعالى " أفأمنتم أن يخسف بكم جانب البرّ أو يرسل عليكم حاصبا ثمّ لا تجدوا لكم وكيلا " .
و الإستفهام الذي في الآية هو إنكاري تعجبي , ينكر عليهم أمنهم من عذاب الله بإرسال حجارة من السماء كما أرسلها على قوم لوط فتهلكهم كما أهلكتهم , إذ هم قائمين على تكذيبهم و شركهم و كفرهم .

( فستعلمون كيف نذير ) قال ابن جرير : أي عاقبة نذيري لكم , إذا كذّبتم به , و رددتموه على رسولي .

( و لقد كذب الذين من قبلهم ) و لقد كذب أقوام من الأمم السابقة و القرون الخالية – مع كونهم أشد منهم عددا و عُددا – رسلي حينما أنكروا عليهم الشرك و الكفر , فأهلكناهم .

( فكيف كان نكير ) فانظروا كيف كان إنكار الله عليهم , عاجلهم بالعقوبة الدنيوية قبل عقوبة الآخرة , فاحذروا أن يصيبكم ما أصابهم . قال القاضي : هو تسلية للرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم , و تهديد لقومه المشركين .

يتبع ...*

----------


## ابو عاصم المصري

السلام عليكم شيخنا عبد الحي ارجو التعرف عليك مباشرة لطباعة هذا التفسير لعل الله ينفع به المسلمين ممن لا يدخلون شبكة الأنتر نت هذا اميلي asem_sw2007@yahoo.com
asem_sw2007@hotmail.com

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الملك

( أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات و يقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن ) أولم ينظروا إلى الطير الذي سخر الله له الجو و الهواء , تبسط و تقبض أجنحتها للطيران , فما يمسكها عن الوقوع من السماء في حالة البسط أو القبض إلا الرحمن – جل جلاله و عظم سلطانه – بما شاء من السنن و النواميس التي يحكم بها خلقه و يدبر بها ملكوته , قال تعالى : " أولم يروا إلى الطير مُسخَّرات في جو السّماء ما يمسكهن إلاّ الله إنّ في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون " .
و هذا دال على قدرة الله تعالى و علمه و رحمته الموجبة لعبادته وحده , فكيف ينكر المشركون و الكفار ألوهيته و رحمته ؟! إنّ هذا لعجب العجاب .

( إنّه بكل شيء بصير ) أي : بما يصلح كل شيء من مخلوقاته . قال القاشاني : فيعطيه ما يليق به , و يسوِّيه بحسب مشيئته , و يودع فيه ما يريده بمقتضى حكمته , ثم يهديه إليه بتوفيقه .

( أمّن هذا الذي هو جُندٌ لكم ينصركم مّن دون الرحمن ) يقول تعالى للمشركين الذين عبدوا غيره , يبتغون عندهم نصرا و رزقا , مُنكرا عليهم فيما اعتقدوه , و مُخبرا لهم أنه لا يحصل لهم ما أملوه : من هذا الذي يعينكم و ينصركم - من دون الله تعالى – إذا أراد بكم الرحمن – سبحانه و تعالى – سوءًا , فيدفعه عنكم ؟ و من الذي ينصركم على أعدائكم غير الرحمن ؟ فإنه تعالى هو الناصر المعز المذل , و غيره من الخلق لو اجتمعوا على نصر عبد , لم ينفعوه مثقال ذرة , على أيّ عدوّ كان .
و الإستفهام للتبكيت و التأنيب و الإضراب الإنتقالي إذ تنقل من توبيخهم على عدم التأمل فيما يشاهدونه من أحوال الطير المُنْبئة عن آثار قدرة الله و رحمته إلى التبكيت بضعفهم و قلة الناصر لهم سوى الرحمن الذي يكفرون به .

( إنّ الكافرون إلاّ في غرور ) إن استمرار الكافرين على كفرهم , بعد أن علموا أنه لا ينصرهم أحد من دون الرحمن , غرور و سَفَهٌ .

( أمّن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه ) من هذا الذي يطعمكم و يسقيكم و يأتي بأقواتكم إن أمسك الله ربكم رزقه عنكم , فلو قطع عليكم المطر ما أتاكم به أحد غير الله , لأن لا أحد يعطي و يمنع و يخلق و يرزق , و ينصر إلا الله عز وجل , وحده لا شريك له .
و أصلا الخلق لا يقدرون على رزق أنفسهم , فكيف بغيرهم ؟

( بل لّجّوا في عتُّوٍّ و نفور ) بالرغم من علمهم أن الله تعالى هو الناصر الرازق و بالرغم من هذا التبكيت و التأنيب , استمر الكافرون في طغيانهم و إفكهم و ضلالهم , معاندة و استكبارا و نفورا على أدبارهم عن الحق , لا يسمعون له و لا يتبعونه , و أصرّوا على اعتقاد أنهم يُحفظون من النوائب , و يُرزقون ببركة آلهتهم , و أنهم الجند الناصر الرازق , مكابرة و عنادًا .

يتبع ...*

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الملك

(  أفمن يمشي مُكبّا على وجهه أهدى , أمّن يمشي سويّا على صراط مّستقيم ) أي : أيّ الرجلين أهدى ؟ من كان تائها في الضلال , غارقا في الكفر قد انتكس قلبه , فصار الحق عنده باطلا , و الباطل حقا ؟ و من كان عالما بالحق , مؤثرا له , عاملا به , يمشي على الصراط المستقيم في أقواله و أعماله و جميع أحواله ؟ فبمجرد النظر إلى حال هذين الرجلين , يعلم الفرق بينهما , و المهتدي و الضال منهما , و الأحوال أكثر شاهد من الأقوال . ثم إن في الآخرة أيضا , المؤمن يحشر يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم , مُفضى به إلى الجنة الفيحاء , و أما الكافر فإنه يحشر يمشي على وجه إلى نار جهنم .
عن أنس بن مالك قال : قيل يا رسول الله , كيف يحشر الناس على وجوههم ؟ فقال : " أليس الذي أمشاهم على أرجلهم قادرا على أن يمشيهم على وجوههم " رواه البخاري و مسلم .

( قُل هو الذي أنشأكم و جعل لكم السّمع و الأبصار و الأفئدة ) أي : هو المستحق للعبادة وحده , و سلوك صراطه , لأنه هو الذي أوجدكم من العدم - أي بعد أن لم تكونو شيئا مذكورا - من غير معاون له و لا مُظاهر , و لما خلقكم , كمّل لكم الوجود بالسمع و الأبصار و القلوب , التي هي أنفع أعضاء البدن , و أكمل القوى الجسمانية .

( قليلا ما تشكرون ) أي : قلّما تستعملون  هذه القوى التي أنعم الله بها عليكم في طاعته و امتثال أوامره و ترك زواجره .

( قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض ) هو الذي خلقكم في الأرض و بثكم و نشركم في أقطارها و أرجائها , مع اختلاف ألسنتكم في لغاتكم , و ألوانكم و أشكالكم , لتعبدوه , و تقوموا بالقسط الذي أمر به .

( و إليه تحشرون ) أي : تُجمعون بعد هذا التفرق و الشتات - للحساب و الجزاء - , يجمعكم كما فرقكم و يعيدكم كما بدأكم .

يتبع ...*

----------


## خلجات ملتاعه

الله ينفع بيك أخي الكريم ويزيدك علم ورفعة في الدارين ياحي ياقيوم..

بادرة جدا جدا جدا طيبة الله يقويك يارب وتتمها إلى سورة البقرة..

متابعين وبشغف..

جزاك الباري الجنة

----------


## عبدالحي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اللهم أمين و إياكم

أحسن الله إليكم و بارك فيكم و شكرا لكم جزيلا

----------


## عبدالحي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تتمة تفسير سورة الملك

( و يقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين ) أي : و يقول الكافرون لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و المؤمنين : متى يجيء هذا الوعد الذي تعدوننا به و هو يوم القيامة ؟

( قل إنّما العلم عند الله ) و هي كقوله تعالى " قل إنما علمها عند ربي " فلا يعلم وقت ذلك على التعيين إلا الله عز و جل , و لكنه أمرني أن أخبركم أن هذا كائن و واقع لا محالة فاحذروه .

( و إنما أنا نذير مبين ) و إنما أنا عليَّ البلاغ , و قد أديته إليكم .

( فلمّا رأوه زلفة سيئة وجوه الذين كفروا و قيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدَّعون ) لما قامت القيامة و شاهدها الكفار , و رأوا أن الأمر كان قريبا , لأن كل ما هو آتٍ آتٍ و إن طال زمنه , فلما وقع ما كذبوا به ساءهم ذلك و أفظعهم , و قلقل أفئدتهم , فتغيرت وجوههم من الكآبة و الغم و الإنكسار و الحزن . لما يعلمون ما لهم هناك من شر . قال تعالى : " و بدا لهم سيئات ما كسبوا و حاق بهم مّا كانوا به يستهزئون " , و لهذا يقال لهم على وجه التقريع و التوبيخ , هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون , و هذا الذي كنتم به تطلبون و تستعجلون , متحدّين رسولنا و المؤمنين , فاليوم رأيتموه عيانا , و انجلى لكم الأمر , و تقطعت بكم الأسباب و لم يبق إلا مباشرة العذاب .

( قل أرءيتم إن أهلكني الله و من معيَّ أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم ) لما كان المكذبون للرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم , الذين يردون رسالته , و ينتظرون هلاكه و موته , تخلصًا من دعوته و انتشارها . أمره الله تعالى أن يقول لهم : خلِّصوا أنفسكم , فإنه لا منقذ لكم من الله إلا التوبة و الإنابة , و الرجوع إلى دينه , و لا ينفعكم وقوع ما تتمنون لنا من العذاب و النَّكال , فسواء عذبنا الله أو رحمنا , فلا مناص لكم من نكاله و عذابه الأليم الواقع بكم .

( قل هو الرَّحمن ءامنَّا به و عليه توكلنا , فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين )  أي : آمنا برب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم , و عليه اعتمدنا في جميع أمورنا , لا على ما تتكلون عليه من رجالكم و أموالكم , و إنه في يوم ما سوف تعلمون من هو في ضلال ممن هو على صراط مستقيم .

( قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بما معين ) أي : قل لهؤلاء المشركين يا رسولنا تذكيرا لهم : أخبروني إن أصبح ماؤكم الذي تشربون منه , ذاهبا في الأرض إلى أسفل , فلا يُنال بالفئوس الحداد , و لا السواعد الشداد , فمن يأتيكم بماء نابع سائح جار على وجه الأرض ؟ الجواب : لا أحد . لأنه لا يقدر على ذلك إلا الله عز و جل , إذا فلم لا تؤمنون به و توحدونه في عبادته و تتقربون إليه بالعبادات التي شرع لعباده أن يعبدوه بها ؟ .*

----------


## وحيد فايد

شكرا علي قبولي عضوا لديكم

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> شكرا علي قبولي عضوا لديكم


أهلا ومرحبا بكم أيها الفاضل...

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

بوركت يا أخي الفاضل .. أسأل الله أن يجزل لكم الثواب على هذا العمل الطيب.

----------


## راحه البال

جزاك الله خيرا 

وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو محمد الشامي

ما شاء الله ، تبارك الله
جزاك الله خيراً ، ونفع بك

----------


## حمد

> *( فلاأقسم بالخنس , الجواري الكنس )*


http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...%A8%22&ct=clnk

----------


## حمد

معذرةً ، الرابط لا يعمل الآن .
هذا رابط آخر :
http://www.lialyelkahera.com/vb/arch...p/t-20725.html



> قال تعالى: { فَلا أُقْسِمُ بِالْخُنَّسِ*ال  جَوَارِ الْكُنَّسِ) (التكوير: 15- 16) إن حركة الرجوع للكواكب هي الجري والتحرك الظاهري إلى الخلف في السماء كما نراها من الأرض. إن الجري الطبيعي للكواكب في السماء يكون ظاهرياً من الغرب إلى الشرق لكن في بعض الأوقات تتباطأ الكواكب التي تقع خارج مدار الأرض حول الشمس حتى تقف ثم تعكس اتجاهها لبعض الوقت راجعة إلى الوراء ثم تستعيد جريانها الطبيعي من الغرب إلى الشرق. لقد كان ذلك لغزاً لعلماء الفلك القدامى حتى جاء القرن الخامس عشر حيث اكتشف العالم كوبرن يكس أن ذلك سببه دوران الكواكب حول الشمس. وقد أقسم الله تعالى بهذه الكواكب واصفاً لها بالخنس الجوار الكنس وهذا القسم جاء من الله تعالى ليؤكد على صدق القرآن وصحة رسالة محمد  وتنعكس عظمة القسم في الاستدلال على المقسوم به وهو مذكور بصفات تلتقي تماماً مع كلمة (جوار) وأما اللفظ خنس فيتطابق معها بكل معانيه في اللغة ومنها التأخر ، الرجوع فهي الكواكب المتحيرة التي ترجع وتستقيم وهنا يتجلى وصفها بلفظ الخنس الجوار الكنس والمعرفة بتلك الأوصاف حديثه لذا فإن ورودها في القرآن بألفاظ تدل عليها بدقة لتأكيد أن الوحي من عند الله وان محمد رسول الله لا ينطق عن الهوى.


أما تسميتها بالكنّس : فرؤية كوكب زحل وما يحف به ، وأيضاً فإن كوكب المشتري يحف به حلقة رفيعة .
كل ذلك يزيدنا إيماناً بأنّ كنْس الكواكب لبعض المواد وجذبها إليها ، هو من آيات الله .

----------

